# MCM - Modern Creation Munich, ("v")



## vhsethan

Hey ya'll.  I am a youngin' so I was not around for the peak of MCM purses.  However, I have been looking at the vintage bags on eBay today & I am very interested.
Can you all tell me anything about the label?  Why it went under?  What labels it is comparable to today?  I noticed that the new bags being sold on Bloomingales.com have very high price points.


----------



## ValleyO

Info from an ebay seller:

http://cgi3.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewUserPage&userid=e-sha

Interesting article on the new owner of MCM:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/money/main.jhtml?xml=/money/2008/04/19/ccprofile119.xml


----------



## vhsethan

Thanks!

Where MCM popular back in the day?  Did everyone carry them or was it a select group?


----------



## slip

MCM used to be very hot back in the early 90's. But somehow the fad died and all the stores closed down too. I remembered the days when I see a lot of Japanese carrying the MCM boston bags and teenagers carrying the backpacks and wearing the crystallised jeans. Even my mom was lusting for its boston bag but I was irked by it. I was lemming after LV at that time. Somehow the company was later bought over by a Korean Conglomerate and is trying to make a comeback. I feel that it's still not as successful as it was more than a decade ago.


----------



## vhsethan

where the bags expensive?  what was the price point? sorry!!


----------



## indi3r4

slip said:


> MCM used to be very hot back in the early 90's. But somehow the fad died and all the stores closed down too. I remembered the days when I see a lot of Japanese carrying the MCM boston bags and *teenagers carrying the backpacks and wearing the crystallised jeans.* Even my mom was lusting for its boston bag but I was irked by it. I was lemming after LV at that time. Somehow the company was later bought over by a Korean Conglomerate and is trying to make a comeback. I feel that it's still not as successful as it was more than a decade ago.



i remember this..


----------



## Compass Rose

I am trying to remember, but I cannot for the life of me remember anything about the bags except for the name.  Drives me crazy...


----------



## berta

here's one on ebay. jog your memory? I had to check because I completely forgot about MCM.  I was packing Gucci back then.


----------



## Roe

yes..there you go...they also had ones that had the print of the world atlas right? 
i thought they were hideous then and  i think they are hideous now. well not hideous but just tacky.


----------



## Compass Rose

Wow!  That was a flash from the past!!!!!!


----------



## redskater

I don't think they are "hideous" or "tacky" at all!  They are leather not coated canvas and they held up really well.  The atlas wasn't my fav, but the monogram bags (for a monogram bag) were quite classy.


----------



## ladysalesrep195

I have owned 2 MCM bags in Cognac, the older versions. I like them better than the new things I see out now.

Be careful though on Ebay, older MCM's are faked often. There is a seller of MCM on Ebay from Switzerland who knows her stuff.


----------



## noon

My mom has two MCM bags but they both dont have the logo on them, so you wouldnt be able to tell they were MCM. I dont really know what happened to them, one day they were all over the next you couldnt find them anywhere. I believe they are trying to make a comeback now right? How much do new bags go for now?


----------



## Roe

redskater said:


> I don't think they are "hideous" or "tacky" at all!  They are leather not coated canvas and they held up really well.  The atlas wasn't my fav, but the monogram bags (for a monogram bag) were quite classy.



i guess it's a matter of taste.  i personally never found anything attractive about those bags ( both the atlas and the logo)  hence i never owned one. 
however i do know that when it comes to bags we all have our tastes and we appreciate other women who love bags.    we can all agree to disagree at one point or another


----------



## redskater

Roe said:


> i guess it's a matter of taste.  i personally never found anything attractive about those bags ( both the atlas and the logo)  hence i never owned one.
> however i do know that when it comes to bags we all have our tastes and we appreciate other women who love bags.    we can all agree to disagree at one point or another



yes, that's why I would never call someone else's bag hideous or tacky. to me that is just a tacky thing to say.


----------



## Roe

redskater said:


> yes, that's why I would never call someone else's bag hideous or tacky. to me that is just a tacky thing to say.


 

well for the record...i didn't call someone's bag hideous or tacky. i said the that i considered the style to be so.  so before you try to make something out of nothing here please read the posts properly. 

good day.


----------



## Grace123

http://www.bagtrends.com/news_seasonpreview_ss09_mcm.htm

I'm glad to see this! I always liked MCM.


----------



## Keepall_in_TM

Hey thanks for sharing....
I love MCM and the new bags are
so I have to visit the new Store in Düsseldorf....


----------



## caliprincess

I have a few MCM bags from the early 90s.  Then the store disappeared.  Nice to see them come back.


----------



## sam_lcf

im doing a project with mcm and i wanted to know what you guys thought of it...?


----------



## shosho811

do a search for MCM as there was a thread about this brand recently.

goodluck with your project.


----------



## doreenjoy

I LOVE MCM! 

All the pieces I've seen and tried on are stunning.  I have a friend with several. So gorgeous. 

Do you have specific questions?


----------



## voguegurl

what kind of project? 
i'm intrigued 

i think they are fine bags. def coming back


----------



## dragonlady76

I think they are kind of boring looking, that is the traditional brown with logos.

I would like to see it spiced up and modernized.


----------



## sam_lcf

they came to us with a brief, they want something innovative but that still carries the MCM craftmanship tradition. 
i wanted to know what you like about them...? they are quite good for travelling so i will be designing and making some sort of a weekender...what qualities would you like the "MCM weekender" to have? (to help me design it better and deliver customer requirements) thanks guys x


----------



## shosho811

MCM Michael Cromer Munchen Bags..know of them? 



 MCM bags 



 Will MCM bags make a comeback



 MCM bags



 Anyone remember MCM bags? 

For you MCM Fans



 Whats the story behind MCM purses?



 Sharing my new MCM bag with you 



 MCM handbags comeback mentioned in NYT 


hi *sam_lfc*, i have complied threads which relate to MCM.

i hope this is of help to you.

by the way, not sure you'll have the information but... i have a MCM bag, 

cognac sac, from about 20yrs ago and i would like it restored. what should 

i do?

goodluck with the project and keep us here at TPF informed


----------



## sam_lcf

the viseto material is waterproof and you can wipe is so easily (i was marking things on it with a biro and i could just rub it off with my finger). what is it that you want to restore (handles, zip...)?


----------



## shosho811

yes, the handles have cracks and has split, and the leather on the bag 

has some cracks.


----------



## sam_lcf

you can buy some acrylic based leather paint and fill all the cracks in with some sort of cotton bud, and perhaps use saddlers wax...there is a place near angel in london called batchler's where you can buy there products...the only trouble that you have to make sure you have more or less the exact colour. hope that helps

thanks for the links also, it is so useful getting some actual feedback...it will help me sooo much in my project!!!


----------



## shosho811

thanks for the tips and good luck again with the project


----------



## plasticmartyr

dragonlady76 said:


> I think they are kind of boring looking, that is the traditional brown with logos.
> 
> I would like to see it spiced up and modernized.



This is how I feel about Louis Vuitton.


----------



## ashtray-girl

dragonlady76 said:


> I think they are kind of boring looking, that is the traditional brown with logos.
> 
> I would like to see it spiced up and modernized.



Hi dragonlady,

have you seen the new bags mcm made in last maybe 4 years? You could even say they're quite rock'n roll, lots of patent (indigo, yellow,...) and they started to use prints. I'm not a mcm fan, but I have to admit that with michael michalsky as creative director in 2005 they real improved and feshened up their brand.

monika


----------



## sam_lcf

your opinions are great...keep them coming!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JoJo_LV_Lover

shosho811 said:


> yes, the handles have cracks and has split, and the leather on the bag
> 
> has some cracks.


Assuming you don't have a MCM store near you, you can send it to MCM and have it restored.
We have a store here so I normally go to her if I miss a ribbet or something of the sort and whatever she can't do she sends to MCM to restore.
Best of all, I have yet to be charged 
I'm a good customer though...I have quite a bit of them.
I wish I could give you the info but I'm sure you can find with a Google search.





			
				Sam_lcf said:
			
		

> what qualities would you like the "MCM weekender" to have?


I have the shopper (see pic below) and I hate how long the straps are. I even thought of having them cut but that's kissing my warranty out the window.





(Old a$$ pic! God knows how many years ago this was...maybe 6-7)





I also have this weekender and THIS one I love...it comes with two different straps, short (attached in that pic) and longer. The only problem is that the strap has a wide "leather" part on top as to not hurt your shoulders and the darn thing keeps slipping off my shoulders...LOL.
(See ic below)









Oh...btw...MCM's coated canvas is not waterproof but rather water resistant....same as LV's coated canvas I guess.


----------



## IF THE CHOO FIT

Not sure how i feel about them, my cousins would carry them in the 80's and there not horrible brand and not bad priced 995-1500. Does anyone have one?


----------



## IF THE CHOO FIT

www.mcmworldwide.com
cant post a picture sadly


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

There have been several threads on MCM. Here are just a few of them.  You can find more by doing a search.  
http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/anyone-remember-mcm-bags-153485.html
http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/mcm-michael-cromer-munchen-bags-know-of-them-207195.html
http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/sharing-my-new-mcm-bag-with-you-214488.html


----------



## bagolicious

I remember them from the 70s I think it was, but was never into them. I used to spend my summers in Europe annually which is where I'd see them. I don't even know where they're sold here in the States. I haven't seen them here in L.A. in forever.


----------



## lovieluvslux

_Raise your hand if you OWN or wish to own one. I'd luv to hear your thoughts of longevity, style and how you rock your MCM.

I added a beautiful black MCM (even though I swore to never buy another black bag) to my collection . If anyone is interested I will post details and pictures.  MCM is a German line and craftmanship is impeccable.  So glad I bought this over a LV.  I hope to buy one in the classic logo.  Check out the site, mcmworldwide.com._


----------



## o_luxurious

Check out these several threads about MCM:

MCM Michael Cromer Munchen Bags..know of them?

Anyone remember MCM bags? 

Will MCM bags make a comeback


----------



## Spielberg1

there is something warm about it

what do you think?


----------



## fashion16

Not my style so I don't care for it. Sorry.


----------



## BEBEPURSE

Can't see your picture...... which bag is it?


----------



## Spielberg1

BEBEPURSE said:


> Can't see your picture...... which bag is it?



why don't my thumbnails ever show up? im like the invisible man!  

does this photo show up?

MCM Air Boston Medium Bowling Bag
PRICE: $520.00


----------



## BgaHolic

SP1 - You're kidding! Right?!


----------



## Spielberg1

BgaHolic said:


> SP1 - You're kidding! Right?!




just looking!  not buying!

but actually the one thing i DON"T own is a doctors bag/speedy/boston

but NOT BUYING, just window shopping 

PROMISE!

i really do like the colors on this bag for some reason


----------



## xIcyBluex

SP1, If you are intersted in this bag, I would suggest going to Off 5th, or Nordstrom Rack and taking a look at the LAMB bags they have.  They have prints that are similar to this one and in the boston style.  Plus, most are around $100.


----------



## Spielberg1

xIcyBluex said:


> SP1, If you are intersted in this bag, I would suggest going to Off 5th, or Nordstrom Rack and taking a look at the LAMB bags they have.  They have prints that are similar to this one and in the boston style.  Plus, most are around $100.



thanks xIcyBluex!


----------



## maryoo

Sorry, Not my style.


----------



## heather123

Although I'm on a bag ban I think MCM bags are lovely. I recently tried to look at the site but found it quite poor, re ordering. This was just as well, as I'm not supposed to be buying anything. But I love the look of these bags.


----------



## Spielberg1

heather123 said:


> Although I'm on a bag ban I think MCM bags are lovely. I recently tried to look at the site but found it quite poor, re ordering. This was just as well, as I'm not supposed to be buying anything. But I love the look of these bags.



i'm with you Heather 
its also nice because in NYC you see the LV brown print absolutely EVERYWHERE. every other person seems to have one (real or fake) and it gets dull after awhile. 
its refreshing to see a different print 'speedy'


----------



## rainrowan

I never used to like MCM but this German company is growing on me. I like the Boston speedy shape overall and their lining looks great. I like the ruched one but I'm not a big cognac color fan. The black studs is more my style. Does anyone know how much these go for?


----------



## heather123

Spielberg1 said:


> i'm with you Heather
> its also nice because in NYC you see the LV brown print absolutely EVERYWHERE. every other person seems to have one (real or fake) and it gets dull after awhile.
> its refreshing to see a different print 'speedy'



You're exactly right about the LV alternative, Spielberg! I actually don't see too many LV's here in Ireland, and I think most of the ones I DO see are fakes. But MCM also seems to be popular with some cool celebs, like Beyonce and various rappers. l like that. Wish this ban wasn't hanging over me!


----------



## Spielberg1

rainrowan said:


> I never used to like MCM but this German company is growing on me. I like the Boston speedy shape overall and their lining looks great. I like the ruched one but I'm not a big cognac color fan. The black studs is more my style. Does anyone know how much these go for?




LOVE that one!!!  (the bag goes great with your Avatar 

(i think the one i posted was $500 at bloomies)


----------



## Spielberg1

heather123 said:


> you're exactly right about the lv alternative, spielberg! I actually don't see too many lv's here in ireland, and i think most of the ones i do see are fakes. But mcm also seems to be popular with some cool celebs, like beyonce and various rappers. L like that. Wish this ban wasn't hanging over me!




stay strong!  Keep on your ban!


----------



## BEBEPURSE

Spielberg1 said:


> why don't my thumbnails ever show up? im like the invisible man!
> 
> does this photo show up?
> 
> MCM Air Boston Medium Bowling Bag
> PRICE: $520.00


 

Yes, I see that picture now.  Cute, but I like the boston bag better - not crazy about the ribbon portion on your pictured one.
I am currently on a thrift store search for an orginal one from the original manufacturer.

I think I may have passed one up from this brand in the last year not realizing its quality and value.


----------



## linhhhuynh

I don't really like it


----------



## purses4me2

How can you order from their site..I have tried to order a MCM bag for over a month from the site and I just can't navigate it properly....

Please help??


----------



## heather123

purses4me2 said:


> How can you order from their site..I have tried to order a MCM bag for over a month from the site and I just can't navigate it properly....
> 
> Please help??



Same here! I gave up trying.


----------



## gidramom

Do they have e-store? I don't see it on their official website.


----------



## slip

I saw some


----------



## slip

I saw someone carried it. It's beautiful and classy. It's so outstanding that I noticed the bag first then the owner. I thought she had the stripes customized. Now I realized it's sold this way.


----------



## Aluxe

I like MCM bags, well some of them. I like the one you pictured OP. They are not very popular where I live, but I understand that they were once the rage in the 80s. I would buy one, myself and was looking for some vintage doctor bags from them last year.


----------



## cynergyfit

MCM is trying to make a comeback.  They are really amping up their marketing and blogging about Beyonce, The Dream, Omarion, Eva Mendes, etc.  currently using their brand. They don't sell online except Saks Fifth Avenue and Wardow and they usually only have a few styles.  Here in Munich they are sold at two department stores and one boutique has quite a few offerings.  There is an outlet about an hour away from here that usually had really good deals (see my other threads) and I just  got a 50% off outlet gift certificate today in the mail  

I have a few but prefer the styles that don't blatantly mimick LV.  They do have a perforated speedy/boston in the white canvas with lime or fuschia back drop...gorgeous!  I think its refreshing to see something different especially amongst the sea of LV.  Surprisingly, I have not seen any website/post of replica MCM so I think the counterfeiters don't even bother with them yet.  

I'm headed to the outlet to see if there is something for me to buy half off

One of my big concerns about getting my MCM bags (2nd and 3rd one) was investing in something that wasn't necessarily coveted by the masses.  In the end I like the bags and they are worth the price tag.  

I have three newer bags, one zippy wallet, and bought my husband a mens wallet.  All great quality and unique in every way!


----------



## Kansashalo

I love that black MCM bag.


----------



## cynergyfit

Kansashalo said:


> I love that black MCM bag.



It's a great bag...very spacious.  I reminds me of the LV Alma but not as "lunch boxy".  The leather is very squishy and since it opens  on both sides I can get into it. It's on the Wardow site on sale last I checked.


----------



## girl12532

Yes, definitely get the second one!


----------



## cynergyfit

girl12532 said:


> Yes, definitely get the second one!



If you are referring to me...I'm working on a 4th!  I am headed today to the outlet b/c they sent me a 50% off one bag coupon good only for this weekend.  I keep saying its the last time I go but they keep sending more coupons!!!  Luckily, at this outlet they have a Furla, Versace, Aigner, Brics, and Tod's outlet too (but they never send coupons


----------



## girl12532

cynergyfit said:


> If you are referring to me...I'm working on a 4th!  I am headed today to the outlet b/c they sent me a 50% off one bag coupon good only for this weekend.  I keep saying its the last time I go but they keep sending more coupons!!!  Luckily, at this outlet they have a Furla, Versace, Aigner, Brics, and Tod's outlet too (but they never send coupons



Yeah... coupons are evil because they always make you go back to get more goodies. lol And a 50% coupon??? Where do you get these coupons? That is such a great deal.


----------



## cynergyfit

girl12532 said:


> Yeah... coupons are evil because they always make you go back to get more goodies. lol And a 50% coupon??? Where do you get these coupons? That is such a great deal.



I got a 10% VIP outlet coupon the first trip where you register online to get the booklet for all the stores at the outlet.  Once I made an initial purchase I got on their customer list and they sent a 50% off for the end of year/new year promotion and one for the Easter/Spring. They sent me a 30% off coupon in early March through the VIP outlet mall program but I couldn't find anything I wanted and even left empty handed.   I told the SA's today that this was probably my last trip unless they send me more 50% off coupons!!!


----------



## purselove4444

Hey girls!

So I've been looking at lots of bags lately, and I have to say... I just don't "get" MCM bags! Why have they become so "in" lately? Do you like them? I think they're way too expensive for what they are... Please help me understand!

Thanks


----------



## Amazona

Oh this intrigues me - good question! MCM would look nice for bags in the 100&#8364; or less-category but not for the prices they sell for...is the quality soooo amazing that they last forever?


----------



## apl.79

I don't see the appeal either.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

I just said this to my husband a couple of days ago when we were wandering through Nordstrom, "I don't get the appeal of this brand"...haha...I've only seen the monogram so maybe the leather is better. 

Need to see in person to decide.


----------



## seahorseinstripes

i think it's about the marketing. i've been seeing lot of MCM bags worn on street style and some influential people in fashion and thus creates hype among people


----------



## Missaggie

I saw those bags on tons of Asian young girls in Eastern Europe. Looked cute on them, and it seems it's where the market is.


----------



## lenarmc

I like th backpacks, but they are way too expensive for what they are.


----------



## MrGoyard

I do agree, but they do have some gorgeous pieces. I have a gorgeous MCM flower pouch which I'm in love with.
But most items imo are to flashy, there is just too much going on...

I gotta say that the prices are great imo, since the quality is quite nice.


----------



## collegechic

I've seen them mostly on street style/fast fashion trendy people around NYC. I don't like the logo, was never a huge fan but the tan color is nice. Their styles do tend to be a bit out there but the backpacks seem to be what I've seen the most.


----------



## BleuSaphir

I can only see myself having the duffle bag...nothing else. I don't mind the brand appeal...but it not really for me.


----------



## purselove4444

It feels better to know that I'm not the only one! The backpacks and duffels are ok, definitely the best of MCM. I just don't get it because the brand really seemed to pop out of nowhere (at lease in the way I've been consuming fashion) and it's mostly an online thing (bloggers, etc). But it's crazy expensive and doesn't seem to have the whole contemporary-cool thing going on (Alex Wang, Helmut Lang) or lineage thing (Chanel, Longchamp), or the affordable thing (Rebecca Minkoff, Michael Kors).

Thanks for your input!!


----------



## vintagefinds

MCM bags have been around for decades. They went out of fashion and are now coming back. Their Liz tote is similar to the Neverfull but half the price and it's reversible. I like it.


----------



## zjajkj

To All, please free feel to add more MCM collections to this thread.

As this brand is gaining more love in my country and Asia, I decided to indulge myself with one during my trip to Korea.

Many celebrities (including Kpop stars, Hong Kong artistes, Hollywood celebrities) are spotted with this brand and it is Made In Korea (got to trust Korea quality).

I have no idea what this mini bag is called, I lost my receipt and I am killing myself for this as I still have my tax refund there! Anyone can help with this?

I was in the Myeongdong branch, the bag I was pointing to was the one I got (is new collection I believe since it is in the window display)
Greyish Black calfskin leather, interior is suede-like material (man-made):





Pics of the bag, it is kind of greyish black, I will update the name of the bag when I go to the store again:














I have been eyeing on the YSL Baby Sac De Jour, Balenciaga Mini Papier and I feel this bag will definitely be a great substitute for it.

Tons of compartments in it:

- 1 middle zipper
- 2 main compartments closure with hidden magnet
- 2 side compartments
- 1 of the side has another thin compartment for comb, cards etc.


----------



## zjajkj

Mod pic (excuse my outfit):









Hope to see more of MCM in this thread too. It is really popular now that I see people with it everywhere.


----------



## zjajkj

Finally got the name of this bag, Milla Tote Mni Ep


----------



## RedRumtoFakes

Love your bag.


----------



## Manelieht

Love it! The pockets seem great too!

I have one MCM bag and am very impressed with the quality. The interior is wonderful too...Beautiful lining and many compartments~


----------



## zjajkj

Manelieht said:


> Love it! The pockets seem great too!
> 
> I have one MCM bag and am very impressed with the quality. The interior is wonderful too...Beautiful lining and many compartments~



Omg, you look so gorgeous! Initially I thought it was one of the photos from the celebrity thread.  You totally rock your bag.


----------



## zjajkj

RedRumtoFakes said:


> Love your bag.



Thanks *RedRumtoFakes* for viewing.


----------



## Manelieht

dinitegrity said:


> Omg, you look so gorgeous! Initially I thought it was one of the photos from the celebrity thread.  You totally rock your bag.



Omg haha, no I'm just an aspiring fashion blogger  But thank you!


----------



## zjajkj

Got this wallet for DH at Incheon Airport, 5 credit card slots, 1 photo compartment, 1 bill clip, calfskin


----------



## skyqueen

dinitegrity said:


> Omg, you look so gorgeous! Initially I thought it was one of the photos from the celebrity thread.  You totally rock your bag.


I thought so, too!



Manelieht said:


> Omg haha, no I'm just an aspiring fashion blogger  But thank you!


Fabulous!!!


----------



## zjajkj




----------



## manpursefan

The Visetos backpack is really popular and it looks amazing


----------



## manpursefan

I'm not sure but I think it has something to do with the recent kpop phenomenon


----------



## hiddencharms

manpursefan said:


> I'm not sure but I think it has something to do with the recent kpop phenomenon




Agreed.. I've not heard of MCM until the recent Kpop phenomenon in the past few years. Anyway, MCM is currently owned by a South Korean businessman, which is why they've been sponsoring/collaborating with some of the top Kpop idols in the industry. And also explains why this brand so popular with the younger Asian market.

And some eye candy just because...

EXO x MCM










GD&TOP (of BIGBANG) with their customised MCM furniture/stuffed animals


----------



## BagTroll

haha, they're HUGE among the Chinese Nouvou rich ( "Tuhao") (Generally regarded as a tasteless splurge-happy bunch)


----------



## misskris03

hiddencharms said:


> Agreed.. I've not heard of MCM until the recent Kpop phenomenon in the past few years. Anyway, MCM is currently owned by a South Korean businessman, which is why they've been sponsoring/collaborating with some of the top Kpop idols in the industry. And also explains why this brand so popular with the younger Asian market.
> 
> 
> 
> And some eye candy just because...
> 
> 
> 
> EXO x MCM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GD&TOP (of BIGBANG) with their customised MCM furniture/stuffed animals




Not too keen on the bags, but the guys are gorgeous! Having said that, I'm old enough to be their mom.....sigh.


----------



## manpursefan

I'm not a kpop fan but I personally love the design of the Visetos line and I see myself carrying the Visetos backpack and the Visetos duffle bag. 

I know many will disagree but I kind of prefer the MCM monogram over the Louis Vuitton monogram. It's just more refreshing in my opinion.


----------



## skyqueen

vintagefinds said:


> MCM bags have been around for decades. They went out of fashion and are now coming back. Their Liz tote is similar to the Neverfull but half the price and it's reversible. I like it.


I have a long black/GHW wallet and matching checkbook that I've had for 20+ years. I got sick of the wallet before it wore out...looks perfect and I still use the checkbook! 
I liked the fact that no one knew the brand..............


----------



## tickedoffchick

They were huge in the 80s. Everything was huge in the 80s, of course, but logo bags and ostentation were considered high style back then. Along with shoulder pads and ruffles and big perfumes like Poison and major updo's and perms. More was more back then.


----------



## skyqueen

tickedoffchick said:


> They were huge in the 80s. Everything was huge in the 80s, of course, but logo bags and ostentation were considered high style back then. Along with shoulder pads and ruffles and big perfumes like Poison and major updo's and perms. More was more back then.


OMG...I forgot about YSL Poison. That was a strong one. UGH!
Thanks for the memory................................


----------



## tickedoffchick

skyqueen said:


> OMG...I forgot about YSL Poison. That was a strong one. UGH!
> Thanks for the memory................................


LOL, you're welcome! It was actually Dior Poison. YSL had Opium. Calvin Klein had Obsession. Of course there was also Giorgio. Oooh, Giorgio! Any and all could make the flower and stripes wallpaper peel off the wall and the oak veneer pop off the armoire.


----------



## skyqueen

tickedoffchick said:


> LOL, you're welcome! It was actually Dior Poison. YSL had Opium. Calvin Klein had Obsession. Of course there was also Giorgio. Oooh, Giorgio! Any and all could make the flower and stripes wallpaper peel off the wall and the oak veneer pop off the armoire.


LOL! You are right!
I bought that HEAVY Opium, too.......................


----------



## leechiyong

BagTroll said:


> haha, they're HUGE among the Chinese Nouvou rich ( "Tuhao") (Generally regarded as a tasteless splurge-happy bunch)


LOL.  I'm sure it applies to Koreans too.  I wouldn't be surprised to find them in the Gangnam Style video.  I do like some of the non-printed bags though.

There's so many talented designers from the area; I wish I'd see a Mannequin bag in the US and I still kick myself for not getting the Helianthus bag Shopbop had awhile ago.


----------



## Murphy47

skyqueen said:


> LOL! You are right!
> I bought that HEAVY Opium, too.......................




I still wear Opium. 
However it's a drop on the décolletage, not the 3 sprays of the 80's. 
I always LOVED MCM, living in Vegas in the 80's they were everywhere. 
What goes around comes around fee sure.


----------



## skyqueen

Murphy47 said:


> I still wear Opium.
> However it's a drop on the décolletage, not the 3 sprays of the 80's.
> I always LOVED MCM, living in Vegas in the 80's they were everywhere.
> What goes around comes around fee sure.




I still have my Opium bottle...I don't think perfume goes bad.
I'm going to give it another sniff. LOL!


----------



## Pimpernel

vintagefinds said:


> MCM bags have been around for decades. They went out of fashion and are now coming back. Their Liz tote is similar to the Neverfull but half the price and it's reversible. I like it.



+1

The quality in the 80 was just great, my college duffel survived 5 years of bludgeoning service. Dunno about newer batches, though.


----------



## papertiger

I think it's nice that a company is doing their own thing and not chasing the same market all the others seem to be.

The bags seem 'young', happy and fun, good for them and their website is great for a bit of entertainment.

One of my mother's sig fragrance is Opium (that and Lanvin's Arpege). SLP/YSL just launched a new 'variation' of Opium called Black Opium (Opium for rock-chicks ). I hate that variation thing, stick to the real stuff.


----------



## siriusblack44

Well, the bags, not so much. But the wallet...I love mine!


----------



## lulu212121

tickedoffchick said:


> They were huge in the 80s. Everything was huge in the 80s, of course, but logo bags and ostentation were considered high style back then. Along with shoulder pads and ruffles and big perfumes like Poison and major updo's and perms. More was more back then.


Yes they were! I remember some girls carried the speedy style in high school. I had a love-hate for the brand back then. I liked the color & styles, but not the logo. I could never get into their logo.


----------



## Murphy47

I don't really remember the logo bags. 
I remember the world map ones that were EVERYWHERE and copied on everything. 
Wish I'd bought one now.


----------



## leechiyong

siriusblack44 said:


> Well, the bags, not so much. But the wallet...I love mine!


I love that wallet!  How is the leather holding up?  I've thought about getting the WOC that's like that.


----------



## amandacoco

purselove4444 said:


> Hey girls!
> 
> So I've been looking at lots of bags lately, and I have to say... I just don't "get" MCM bags! Why have they become so "in" lately? Do you like them? I think they're way too expensive for what they are... Please help me understand!
> 
> Thanks




i agree too plus that oragng-ey color throws me off with their logo everywhere.


----------



## siriusblack44

leechiyong said:


> I love that wallet!  How is the leather holding up?  I've thought about getting the WOC that's like that.



Thanks and the leather is very good. I have this for 2 years and still very nice.


----------



## SweetDaisy05

I don't get them either.  The look of the bags seems "too" young for me.


----------



## papertiger

Murphy47 said:


> I don't really remember the logo bags.
> I remember the world map ones that were EVERYWHERE and copied on everything.
> Wish I'd bought one now.



Do you mean the Alviero Martini Map bags? I have a Boston. They are still going and very popular but it's a different company. 

MCM are German (though apparently taken over by foreign investors) AM is Italian.


----------



## papertiger

siriusblack44 said:


> Well, the bags, not so much. But the wallet...I love mine!



 very nice


----------



## misskris03

papertiger said:


> Do you mean the Alviero Martini Map bags? I have a Boston. They are still going and very popular but it's a different company.



I had a crossbody. It was too small for me so I gave it away, but it was a very well made bag.


----------



## hiddencharms

siriusblack44 said:


> Well, the bags, not so much. But the wallet...I love mine!



pretty colour!


----------



## Murphy47

papertiger said:


> Do you mean the Alviero Martini Map bags? I have a Boston. They are still going and very popular but it's a different company.
> 
> 
> 
> MCM are German (though apparently taken over by foreign investors) AM is Italian.




Thanks! Always thought they were MCM. Don't know why. Senior moment I guess.


----------



## papertiger

Murphy47 said:


> Thanks! Always thought they were MCM. Don't know why. Senior moment I guess.





It's only because I have an AM and know I don't have any MCM. 

I was absolutely _fascinated_ by those AM Ist Class bags, I used to study the map on it all the time  (no Internet in those days) and it's still going strong.


----------



## Murphy47

I am going to have to put one of those on my wish list!!! 
Thanks!


----------



## Kreverest

MCM has been really big in south korea for many years now- you'll see it in the high end floor of dept stores along with LV etc but I only saw the brand in Korea until recently! I think their studded backpacks are cute but the logo pasted everywhere is a little too much for my taste too


----------



## BleuSaphir

Luxe_addiction said:


> I can only see myself having the duffle bag...nothing else. I don't mind the brand appeal...but it not really for me.




Update on my new opinion to this brand...I am in love with it completely! I guess taste can definitely change.


----------



## BleuSaphir

I am in love with this bag! 



Wish they would offer one in the cognac color.


----------



## Ludmilla

You can see them a lot in Germany. I don't like the Monograms so much, but they make beautiful bags without it.


----------



## manpursefan

Luxe_addiction said:


> Update on my new opinion to this brand...I am in love with it completely! I guess taste can definitely change.


Yay! We need more MCM fans here


----------



## skyqueen

Luxe_addiction said:


> I am in love with this bag!
> View attachment 2859248
> 
> 
> Wish they would offer one in the cognac color.


I like this one, too! Cognac, in this style, would look great...more casual!


----------



## BleuSaphir

Ludmilla said:


> You can see them a lot in Germany. I don't like the Monograms so much, but they make beautiful bags without it.




They do make great leather bags. I wish for men bag, they would offer the cognac color used on their coated canvas on leather too. Than the color black. I also wish they could use more gold hardware than silver. :/



manpursefan said:


> Yay! We need more MCM fans here



I used to not fancy this much, but the brand has grown on me. I hope MCM can get it own sub forum someday! &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## BleuSaphir

skyqueen said:


> I like this one, too! Cognac, in this style, would look great...more casual!




Love the cognac color. Black and cognac stripe would look amazing on this bag! I think the dark color do help make the bag more subtle than loud.


----------



## msd_bags

dinitegrity said:


> Finally got the name of this bag, Milla Tote Mni Ep


Nice bag!! I'm going to Korea in a few weeks, in fact my Hotel is in Myeongdong, so I'm gonna take a look.  If you don't mind, how much did you get the bag for?


----------



## msd_bags

Manelieht said:


> Love it! The pockets seem great too!
> 
> I have one MCM bag and am very impressed with the quality. The interior is wonderful too...Beautiful lining and many compartments~



Lovely as always Manelieht!


----------



## Manelieht

msd_bags said:


> Lovely as always Manelieht!



Thank you!!


----------



## zjajkj

msd_bags said:


> Nice bag!! I'm going to Korea in a few weeks, in fact my Hotel is in Myeongdong, so I'm gonna take a look.  If you don't mind, how much did you get the bag for?



Hi * msd_bags*, I cannot remember its price now. I think it was around 600000W? I round off.


----------



## Manelieht

http://silberinmanelieht.blogspot.de/2014/12/women-who-love-themselves-are.html?m=1
I was never a fan of the big mcm backpacks. Something about the logo on a huge backpack did fit for me. But I have to say, the logo looks much better on smaller, structured bag designs
I read about the history of the brand and the logo and I do get the vintage appeal and the logo is fairly unique.

Like others said they do have bags without a logo as well which are nice.

I do own a leather/ snakeskin satchel by MCM which has a fun design imo. The quality really is great when compared to Rebecca Minkoff or Fossil. Not just the leather and stitching but also the hardware. My satchel has a lovely cotton and leather lining inside as well as compartments and little pockets or metal zippers.


----------



## msd_bags

dinitegrity said:


> Hi * msd_bags*, I cannot remember its price now. I think it was around 600000W? I round off.


Thanks! I'll visit the shop.


----------



## Ludmilla

Manelieht said:


> http://silberinmanelieht.blogspot.de/2014/12/women-who-love-themselves-are.html?m=1
> I was never a fan of the big mcm backpacks. Something about the logo on a huge backpack did fit for me. But I have to say, the logo looks much better on smaller, structured bag designs
> I read about the history of the brand and the logo and I do get the vintage appeal and the logo is fairly unique.
> 
> Like others said they do have bags without a logo as well which are nice.
> 
> I do own a leather/ snakeskin satchel by MCM which has a fun design imo. The quality really is great when compared to Rebecca Minkoff or Fossil. Not just the leather and stitching but also the hardware. My satchel has a lovely cotton and leather lining inside as well as compartments and little pockets or metal zippers.



Great outfit and beautiful bag!


----------



## BleuSaphir

Manelieht said:


> http://silberinmanelieht.blogspot.de/2014/12/women-who-love-themselves-are.html?m=1
> I was never a fan of the big mcm backpacks. Something about the logo on a huge backpack did fit for me. But I have to say, the logo looks much better on smaller, structured bag designs
> I read about the history of the brand and the logo and I do get the vintage appeal and the logo is fairly unique.
> 
> Like others said they do have bags without a logo as well which are nice.
> 
> I do own a leather/ snakeskin satchel by MCM which has a fun design imo. The quality really is great when compared to Rebecca Minkoff or Fossil. Not just the leather and stitching but also the hardware. My satchel has a lovely cotton and leather lining inside as well as compartments and little pockets or metal zippers.



Love it!


----------



## Manelieht

Thank you both!!


----------



## purselove4444

Haha! Those pics were amazing. The whole KPop phenom + MCM thing makes sense... 

I think they're trying to go for the North American market now. Saw them on America's Next Top Model sponsoring a photoshoot last season. 

It just seemed like they came out of nowhere with crazy prices and not the hottest bags! Now i get it a bit more  Still not into it, but to each their own!


----------



## meandanitoo

MCM bags originate in Germany though they are now owned by a Korean business woman. The brand has been around a long time but their popularity peaked in the states in the 90's but lately they've experienced a renewed interest. The Liz reversible shopper is probably their most popular bag and is made from coated canvas with beautiful leather trimming on the inside and outside of the bag. For comparison purposes I'd say they are equal in quality to Louis Vuitton Neverfull (although I personally think that mcm bags are better quality) at nearly half the price. The shopper includes a pouch that you can actually put something in, and can be used on its own as a small shoulder bag, and can also be purchased separately. My aunt has had several mcm bags including a tote since the 90's and it looks as good today as it did when she bought it. I personally do not own an MCM (yet) but my daughter has one along with several Neverfull GM's and she loves her MCM..


----------



## TAZxSPIN

Back in the early 2000s when I was a poor college student, the first bag that I saved up to buy for my mother was a MCM all leather bag.

Not sure if this is before Korea took over the company, but I remember my mom liking the bag compared to a then popular Coach bag, because it didn't have stupid logos all over it.

Now, that I don't really have to save up to buy stuff, I do like MCM's designs and even their monogram logo bags   But my wife thinks I'm too old to rock one of their backpacks, so I went ahead and got this instead.


----------



## dooneybaby

I remember the "upscale" MCM boutiques in the late 1980s. I loved the satchel, but ended up buying a Fendi instead. Then there was some kind of bankruptcy issue and MCM disappeared until they were purchased by a Korean company.


----------



## FLOWERS4ME

Love this&#128147;


----------



## rainrowan

MCM has (or had) their own boutique on the Crystal Symphony Luxury Cruise ship when I last was a visitor on it few years ago.


----------



## consignshopper

Hmmm. Had never heard of them before. Had to google 'MCM handbags' to find out what everyone was talking about.


----------



## Toby1992

Keep the discussion going!


----------



## Sl0thbear

I have always wondered about these bags!! When i first saw these bags i thought they said 'MOM' on them and i was always really confused and like wtf. Then one day i was on a crowded bus and was up close to one and realized it was actually 'MCM' and i got curious and googled the brand and couldn't believe the prices of them! Especially considering most are just coated canvas and not even leather(from what i gather anyway). 

With all that being said(and i hope this doesn't come across racist) i have honestly NEVER seen anyone other than Asian people(yes even guys) wear these bags. I just assumed it was an asian thing. I would say about 1 or 2 years ago i saw them on what seemed like every other asian individual.... now not so much. I still see them fairly often but i would say they're not as popular as they used to be based on my observations that is.
I heard that it was a Korean brand which makes sense now.

I actually saw 2 girls each wearing one when i was coming home on the bus tonight. One of them had one that i actually liked(most i find a little tacky)... it was like kind zebra-ish. I would never buy one though based on the cost alone MAYBE if they were leather but even then blowing a few grand(or more) is a little hard for me to justify for a handbag(or backpack).


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sl0thbear said:


> I have always wondered about these bags!! When i first saw these bags i thought they said 'MOM' on them and i was always really confused and like wtf. Then one day i was on a crowded bus and was up close to one and realized it was actually 'MCM' and i got curious and googled the brand and couldn't believe the prices of them! Especially considering most are just coated canvas and not even leather(from what i gather anyway).
> 
> 
> 
> With all that being said(and i hope this doesn't come across racist) i have honestly NEVER seen anyone other than Asian people(yes even guys) wear these bags. I just assumed it was an asian thing. I would say about 1 or 2 years ago i saw them on what seemed like every other asian individual.... now not so much. I still see them fairly often but i would say they're not as popular as they used to be based on my observations that is.
> 
> I heard that it was a Korean brand which makes sense now.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually saw 2 girls each wearing one when i was coming home on the bus tonight. One of them had one that i actually liked(most i find a little tacky)... it was like kind zebra-ish. I would never buy one though based on the cost alone MAYBE if they were leather but even then blowing a few grand(or more) is a little hard for me to justify for a handbag(or backpack).




What you think is coated canvas is actually leather.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Ludmilla said:


> You can see them a lot in Germany. I don't like the Monograms so much, but they make beautiful bags without it.




I was going to say this! [emoji4]. I've checked out some of their non-monogram bags and I like the designs.


----------



## Bag*Snob

The first time I saw these bags was at their store in Southampton, NY. It is now long gone.  I wish I had purchased one at that time.


----------



## Sl0thbear

T





dangerouscurves said:


> What you think is coated canvas is actually leather.



The few that i have looked at have said they were coated canvas. I even went back and checked out the nordstrom and neiman marcus site and checked out a few more for the hell of it and some say coated camvas with leather trim but most just say coated canvas.... If im spending several hundred or thousands of dollars on a bag it needs to be leather. I dont care if the queen of england hand made it herself coates canvas seems like a rip off to me.


----------



## Ludmilla

Sl0thbear said:


> T
> 
> The few that i have looked at have said they were coated canvas. I even went back and checked out the nordstrom and neiman marcus site and checked out a few more for the hell of it and some say coated camvas with leather trim but most just say coated canvas.... If im spending several hundred or thousands of dollars on a bag it needs to be leather. I dont care if the queen of england hand made it herself coates canvas seems like a rip off to me.



You are right. The monogram bags are canvas and PVC.  I guess they are a bit cheaper in Europe and some use them instead of MK monograms or LV monograms. 

Btw. I laughed about your Queen of England comment. I say this all the time about expensive things.


----------



## OCMomof3

Not a fan of MCM.


----------



## Zojja

They look like LV bags to me.


----------



## Robby

This is an MCM bag too https://www.breuninger.com/mcm-handtasche-milla/1000169265/detail.cmd?variant=1000169265_03000 
I like this bag very good and the price is also OK.


----------



## Hall

They are quite overpriced and I don't see them as a bag that will be trendy in a few years. The hype is what its worth.


----------



## Robby

Specifically, this model  I find more classic. And I think in a few years, this model still looks good. As for the price, here in Germany the MCM bags are usually reduced well - 30 to 40%. Because the price is really OK.


----------



## Ludmilla

Robby said:


> Specifically, this model  I find more classic. And I think in a few years, this model still looks good. As for the price, here in Germany the MCM bags are usually reduced well - 30 to 40%. Because the price is really OK.




It's a beautiful classic style. It doesn't have the monogram everywhere so it will not date. You can wear it for years to come.


----------



## Manelieht

Just posting another image of my MCM bag to show they are not just monogrammed


----------



## Fimpagebag

Manelieht said:


> Just posting another image of my MCM bag to show they are not just monogrammed



Wonderful bag! Love the style, the structure and the pop of glorious color! Just as "you can't judge a book by its cover" so too you can't categorically judge a brand without seeing more than a handful of its offerings.


----------



## skyqueen

Manelieht said:


> Just posting another image of my MCM bag to show they are not just monogrammed




Just love your bag!


----------



## Manelieht

skyqueen said:


> Just love your bag!



thank you! 



Fimpagebag said:


> Wonderful bag! Love the style, the structure and the pop of glorious color! Just as "you can't judge a book by its cover" so too you can't categorically judge a brand without seeing more than a handful of its offerings.



Thank you! The very structured shape and the pop of color was really intruiging to me.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Fimpagebag said:


> Wonderful bag! Love the style, the structure and the pop of glorious color! Just as "you can't judge a book by its cover" so too you can't categorically judge a brand without seeing more than a handful of its offerings.




This! People are so quick to judge sometimes.


----------



## Rina337

I like the black on black backpack with black hard wear I saw on a dude in front of me when I was stood in the queue at the post office. But the rest of their designs don't really appeal to me... And I was actually quite surprised at their price range.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Wonderful bag! Love the style, the structure and the pop of glorious color! Just as "you can't judge a book by its cover" so too you can't categorically judge a brand without seeing more than a handful of its offerings.





dangerouscurves said:


> This! People are so quick to judge sometimes.



+ 1.


----------



## Sl0thbear

I was cutting through holts the other day and saw a cute mcm backpack... it was a mini backpack it was sooo tiny it and was so cute. I don't know how practical it would be though.


----------



## Toby1992

Need your opinion ladies and gents!

http://www.mcmworldwide.com/en/men/backpacks/first-homme-backpack/MMK3AAF08BK001.html#

Was either that or the standard stark backpack. Can't decide!


----------



## Manelieht

Ludmilla said:


> + 1.



Yay! Glad it is liked! I know the bag isn't for everyone...people will either go "eww yellow"..or "eww snake" haha...but I like unusual items.


----------



## S.P.A.R.K.L.E

Toby1992 said:


> Need your opinion ladies and gents!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.mcmworldwide.com/en/men/backpacks/first-homme-backpack/MMK3AAF08BK001.html#
> 
> 
> 
> Was either that or the standard stark backpack. Can't decide!




I like it! I love MCM handbags (have the tote) and the backpacks!


----------



## Ebonynoir

I was on vacation a few days ago and purchased my first MCM bag, a black Heritage crossbody wallet. I like it because the logos is not too obvious and it was on sale at half price. The quality looks good but I discovered when I got home the material is coated canvas!
The PA did said it was leather, I am very disappointed:storm::cry:


----------



## vink

Manelieht said:


> Just posting another image of my MCM bag to show they are not just monogrammed




That's beautiful. And frankly speaking, this is the first time I see their other bag than the studded monogram one.


----------



## VuittonHwang

How about Mcm charm?


----------



## Christofle

I've been seeing these MCM backpacks all over campus this semester on exchange students, seems like a new trend!


----------



## Sl0thbear

Toby1992 said:


> Need your opinion ladies and gents!
> 
> http://www.mcmworldwide.com/en/men/backpacks/first-homme-backpack/MMK3AAF08BK001.html#
> 
> Was either that or the standard stark backpack. Can't decide!



I actually really like this bag! I know it says its for men but im a girl and i would totally wear it! lol


----------



## Christofle

Sl0thbear said:


> I actually really like this bag! I know it says its for men but im a girl and i would totally wear it! lol



Just as with fragrances, in general the only difference between products is the labelling


----------



## platinum_babie

I've seen MCM crop up in the last year in Paris and they have a booth in Lafayette right near Guess. I thought it was a slightly more expensive version of Guess or in the same range as Guess and maybe made by MGM Studios...(cuz the logo has similar lettering and the banner at the bottom too!)..haha

This thread has been really enlightening!


----------



## Sl0thbear

VuittonHwang said:


> How about Mcm charm?



That's actually really cute! Does the zipper actually work? It would be cute as like a change purse or something.


----------



## VuittonHwang

Sl0thbear said:


> That's actually really cute! Does the zipper actually work? It would be cute as like a change purse or something.



The zip actually works. Can be used to fit coins or earpiece.


----------



## justwatchin

Manelieht said:


> Just posting another image of my MCM bag to show they are not just monogrammed



Very cute!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Bumping this thread!

How is everyone's MCM holding up? Thinking of getting myself a Diamond Visetos Princess Mini or a small Visetos Christina Satchel. Or both! 

http://www.harrods.com/product/diam...004187501?cat1=bc-mcm&cat2=bc-mcm-accessories

http://www.harrods.com/product/smal...004676976?cat1=bc-mcm&cat2=bc-mcm-accessories


----------



## OneMoreDay

I found this bag this morning but it was already sold in the afternoon. Such a stunning and unique bag. I like the length of the drop and the leather looks so good.


----------



## skyqueen

OneMoreDay said:


> Bumping this thread!
> 
> How is everyone's MCM holding up? Thinking of getting myself a Diamond Visetos Princess Mini or a small Visetos Christina Satchel. Or both!
> 
> http://www.harrods.com/product/diam...004187501?cat1=bc-mcm&cat2=bc-mcm-accessories
> 
> http://www.harrods.com/product/smal...76?cat1=bc-mcm&cat2=bc-mcm-accessories[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Love the second one!
> I wonder if it's heavy with all the studs?


----------



## OneMoreDay

skyqueen said:


> OneMoreDay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bumping this thread!
> 
> How is everyone's MCM holding up? Thinking of getting myself a Diamond Visetos Princess Mini or a small Visetos Christina Satchel. Or both!
> 
> http://www.harrods.com/product/diam...004187501?cat1=bc-mcm&cat2=bc-mcm-accessories
> 
> http://www.harrods.com/product/smal...76?cat1=bc-mcm&cat2=bc-mcm-accessories[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Love the second one!
> I wonder if it's heavy with al the studs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it gorgeous?  I don't think it'll be heavy with this Small size. The Medium might be but I've never carried any MCM so I don't have a weight reference and it looks slightly out of proportion but still pretty. I hope they'll make a larger bag with the crystals and studs as I think the effect looks stunning on a larger canvas.
Click to expand...


----------



## skyqueen

OneMoreDay said:


> skyqueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it gorgeous?  I don't think it'll be heavy with this Small size. The Medium might be but I've never carried any MCM so I don't have a weight reference and it looks slightly out of proportion but still pretty. I hope they'll make a larger bag with the crystals and studs as I think the effect looks stunning on a larger canvas.
> 
> View attachment 3048399
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I love this size...classic style with pizzazz!
> A lot of nice finishing touches....................
Click to expand...


----------



## OneMoreDay

skyqueen said:


> OneMoreDay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I love this size...classic style with pizzazz!
> A lot of nice finishing touches....................
> 
> 
> 
> There's a pink version on eBay.
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-M...atchel-Bag-Diamond-Visetos-Pink-/191528465794
> 
> 
> And they also made a black version.
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://portal.loveshopping.com.tw/b...#20908;-DIAMOND-VISETOS&#31995;&#21015;-88662
> 
> The Cognac speaks to me the most but I wouldn't say no to any of it.
Click to expand...


----------



## OneMoreDay

I really want this bag but MCM's customer service left something to be desired. Sent an email asking for a name and what sizes it came in (I've since found out on my own that it's the Tracey but still barely any info on sizes). The response was that the online customer service only dealt with online purchases and that I should contact the nearest MCM boutique for more information about bag models and such. Well then why is the bag displayed, even for aesthetic reasons, on the website only for there to be no answers? :weird:

Anywhoo, here's the Diamond Mini Tracey (I think ) 


Source: http://www.mcmworldwide.com/en/gifts

Queen Dita carrying the larger version in black and white (without embellishments). 



Source: http://act-react.gr/blog/?p=2302


----------



## OneMoreDay

The larger Tracey in classic cognac.



Source: http://www.yinyuetw.com/plus/view_content.php?aid=310&i=46


----------



## skyqueen

OneMoreDay said:


> skyqueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's a pink version on eBay.
> 
> View attachment 3048405
> 
> Source: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-M...atchel-Bag-Diamond-Visetos-Pink-/191528465794
> 
> 
> And they also made a black version.
> 
> View attachment 3048406
> 
> Source: http://portal.loveshopping.com.tw/b...#20908;-DIAMOND-VISETOS&#31995;&#21015;-88662
> 
> The Cognac speaks to me the most but I wouldn't say no to any of it.
> 
> 
> 
> These bags are mini...8 1/4 X 7 1/4.
Click to expand...


----------



## OneMoreDay

skyqueen said:


> OneMoreDay said:
> 
> 
> 
> These bags are mini...8 1/4 X 7 1/4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My bad.  MCM info is not that easy to source.
> 
> I like smaller bags (maybe a nano here and there). Trying to avoid larger bags as most of the space never gets used and if and when it gets filled up, my back starts to ache and my shoulder will kill me. At most right now, I'm okay with Medium as my limit.
Click to expand...


----------



## skyqueen

OneMoreDay said:


> skyqueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad. I like smaller bags (maybe a nano here and there). Trying to avoid larger bags as most of the space never gets used and if and when it gets filled up, my back starts to ache and my shoulder will kill me. At most right now, I'm okay with Medium as my limit.
> 
> 
> 
> This bag would be great for evenings out. I have a mini Pashli, slightly bigger, that's great for dinners out!
Click to expand...


----------



## OneMoreDay

More Tracey. This is from F/W 2011 according to the source. Bear with the descriptions as this was Google translated. The green material is quite confusing as there are two materials described. "Bouclé" and "horsehair" (ponyhair?). The bags that have the monogram are probably the bouclé while the one in the centre bottom is the ponyhair.




Top row, left to right: forest green with wine red leather trim, black leather, cognac Visetos

Bottom row: seem to be clutch versions of the Tracey. The middle is forest green with black leather trim.

Source: http://m.fashiontrenddigest.com/D/8176


----------



## OneMoreDay

skyqueen said:


> OneMoreDay said:
> 
> 
> 
> This bag would be great for evenings out. I have a mini Pashli, slightly bigger, that's great for dinners out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have it in plain coloured leather (I've seen pink and black). But the bling is MCM's signature.
Click to expand...


----------



## skyqueen

OneMoreDay said:


> skyqueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> My bad.  MCM info is not that easy to source.
> 
> I like smaller bags (maybe a nano here and there). Trying to avoid larger bags as most of the space never gets used and if and when it gets filled up, my back starts to ache and my shoulder will kill me. At most right now, I'm okay with Medium as my limit.
> 
> 
> 
> If the bags are a bit heavy, you're better off with a mini. Personally...I love this style in the small size!
Click to expand...


----------



## OneMoreDay

If the MCM monogrammed backpacks are too much, here's a great minimalist option. I think it's called the Tulip backpack. From SS15. Available in Stone Blue, Taupe, and Black. Silver interior.

Stone Blue:















Source: http://www.shopmcm.com/category/ca_prod_view.asp?prodid=100012040


----------



## OneMoreDay

Taupe:






Source: http://www.shopmcm.com/category/ca_prod_view.asp?prodid=100012552

And Black:







Source: http://www.shopmcm.com/category/ca_prod_view.asp?prodid=100012553


----------



## OneMoreDay

There's also a smaller tote version that can't be used as a backpack. Same colours. Silver interior just like the large backpack version.

Stone Blue:





Source: http://www.shopmcm.com/category/ca_prod_view.asp?prodid=100012357

Taupe:





Source: http://www.shopmcm.com/category/ca_prod_view.asp?prodid=100012039

Black:





Source: http://www.shopmcm.com/category/ca_prod_view.asp?prodid=100012356


----------



## OneMoreDay

We finally get a glimpse of the Diamond Cognac Visetos Tracy and a couple of official mod pics (some websites spell it with an "-e" but the main Korean website doesn't. In fact, this Diamond Tracy product page doesn't even have the name "Tracy" anywhere on it. Weird. I'm hoping for a larger size (possibly a small).










A bag this size has a zipped pocket on the interior. Impressive. 









Source: http://www.shopmcm.com/Category/CA_prod_view.asp?prodid=100009125&groupid=10108&upperid=10107

Also available in Pink 



Source: http://www.shopmcm.com/category/ca_prod_view.asp?prodid=100009126


----------



## OneMoreDay

Veronica Caviar.



Source: http://brand.vogue.com.cn/Mode-Creation-Munich/bags/48697.html


----------



## OneMoreDay

Article by The Guardian titled *"The Rise of MCM" by Hannah Marriott, 19 August, 2014*

The words "designer handbag" conjure up a certain image: a moneyed Parisian sitting in a 6th arrondissement cafe with a Chanel 2.55, perhaps, or a celebrity striding through Los Angeles airport with a Hermès Birkin.

During the past couple of seasons, however, a new breed of It bag has emerged. It might be golden brown, cobalt blue or fondant fancy pink. It could be adorned with metal rivets or covered with menacing-looking spikes. Whether cross-body, bucket-shaped or a thick-strapped backpack, it is likely to be covered, unashamedly, with a repeated logo: a laurel, a diamond and the letters MCM.

If you haven't heard of MCM, you have probably seen it somewhere. On celebrities ranging from Cristiano Ronaldo to Beyoncé to Rihanna, maybe, or on the backs of fashion students. In general, customers tend to be young: bloggers posing for photographs outside fashion shows, rather than the old guard of editors on the front row.

According to Maude Churchill, an editor on streetwear site highsnobiety, MCM burst on to the scene a few years ago and has since been seen in the hands of the right celebrities and in credible collaborations with designers and artists. "MCM crosses the boundaries of streetwear and high-end fashion," she says. "It's luxurious but kitsch."

Youth-sweeping trends are nothing new, but MCM's ubiquity is surprising given that its prices veer so far beyond student-loan territory &#8211; think £380 for a small messenger bag, £530 for a roomier tote and, at the top of the line, £1,735 or even £3,135 for a limited edition snakeskin backpack. Beyond in-the-know fashion and streetwear circles, most UK consumers are unfamiliar with the brand. This is a tricky proposition in luxury leather goods, a market built on heritage; whether it's Louis Vuitton equipping the maharajas with travelling trunks in the 1920s or Grace Kelly using Hermès bags as a shield from paparazzi in the 1950s, history and narrative are everything.

In fact, MCM does have a story &#8211; and a compelling one at that. The company was founded in 1976 in Germany, named after its founder as Michael Cromer München. With a hint of Louis Vuitton about its repetitive patterns, the bags were popular in the 1980s, when Diana Ross used its suitcases on tour, while trunks were carried by obsequious porters on Dynasty as a signifier of wealth and success. By the 1990s, MCM had more than 250 stores across the world and its advertising campaigns, shot by Herb Ritts, featured Cindy Crawford naked but for an MCM bag. In the noughties, however, the business floundered, becoming mired in financial problems. Its founder was investigated for alleged tax evasion, fakes flooded the market and the brand's designs lost their appeal. For more than a decade, MCM was barely mentioned in western fashion circles at all.

MCM's salvation came from South Korea, one of the few places it had remained prominent, when the company that had licensed the brand &#8211; Sungjoo Group &#8211; acquired the business in 2005. Then, MCM's global sales stood at $100m (£60m). After changing the name (it is now known as Modern Creation München) and hiring Adidas global creative director Michael Michalsky to create sporty, dynamic, youthful designs, it boomed. In 2011 sales were reported as $400m; by 2013, $500m. This year, sales are forecast to hit $650m, with the company considering a stock market launch and projecting sales of $1.5bn within three or four years. Asia is the main market, by quite some stretch &#8211; China, Korea and Japan each contribute almost a third of MCM's revenue &#8211; but Europe is ripe for expansion, as the opening of a dedicated 105 sq m MCM boutique at Harrods last month, and a planned opening in Bond Street next year, attest.

According to the company's winningly titled chief visionary officer, Sung Joo Kim, its success so far has hinged on the understanding of major developments in the luxury market. First, she says, millennials "are born with computers, so they have a completely different approach to life and expect brands to be interactive and luxury to be functional". The rarefied world of traditional high-end stores "like temples, one-sided and arrogant &#8211; come and worship!" holds little appeal. Second, she says, "today, without exception, more than 60 or 70% of [luxury brands'] revenue is generated by the Asian market, or by those people who travel around the world. And in Asia the young generation, not the established older generation, are the movers and shakers." She calls these customers "21st-century global nomads" and says they do not, always, have a high income, although their parents might; but often they will save up for a piece of MCM &#8211; a new kind of luxury.

Kim believes the success of the company's rucksacks backs up her theory about the new "global nomad" consumer. "It's ironic that a handbag business is [selling so many] hands-free bags," she says, "but it makes sense from a socio-economic view. The backpack is practical and mobile." It is also unisex, a crucial element; in China, for example, one of the first markets to embrace MCM backpacks, "more men are buying luxury than women".

Still, Kim does not see the brand as South Korean or Asian, but as resolutely German. She points out that design and production are mainly run from Germany and Italy, and that many other brands perceived as European &#8211; from Mulberry to Escada &#8211; happen to be owned by Asian companies. "All the major brands may have some Asian elements coming in, even Chanel, especially Gucci, with gold, crystals, white and colour. They know their growing customers are rich Asians and Russians," she says; designs are becoming more globalised.

If anything, she says, MCM is "a global baby incubated out of a Korean cradle". Which, as a narrative goes, is incredibly 21st century.
------
Source: http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2014/aug/19/rise-of-mcm-handbags-it-bag


----------



## OneMoreDay

The Tina Boston Bag in Shocking Pink, size Medium. $567 (discounted from $810) on MCMworldwide.com.

- Boston bag with detachable, adjustable leather shoulder strap
- Top handle with zip closure
- Brass-colored hardware
- 3 interior pockets
- Metal charm
- 7 X 10 X 6 inches
- Leather body
- Leather trim












Source: http://www.mcmworldwide.com/en/wome...ar_MWB4AJD04_color=PO&cgid=Women-Bags#start=1


----------



## OneMoreDay

The Medium Tina also comes in other colours:

*Iron* (Large size available)



*Black* (Large size out of stock)


Source: http://www.mcmworldwide.com/en/wome...ar_MWB4AJD04_color=PO&cgid=Women-Bags#start=1

*Black/Visetos:*


Source: http://www.mcmworldwide.com/en/wome...ar_MWB4AJD13_color=BK&cgid=Women-Bags#start=1

The larger size is available in Iron on MCMworldwide. $623 (originally $890). See here: http://www.mcmworldwide.com/en/wome...html?dwvar_MWB4AJD03_color=BK&cgid=Women-Bags

*SS15 Medium Tina Boston on ShopMCM.com.* 528,500W (original price 755,000W) 

*Popsicle Orange* (also available on MCMworldwide at $567).



*Deep Pink:*


Source: http://www.shopmcm.com/category/ca_prod_view.asp?prodid=100012344

*Vibrant Yello*w (on MCMworldwide):


Source: http://www.mcmworldwide.com/en/wome...s#prefn1=styleName&prefv1=Boston+Bags&start=1


----------



## OneMoreDay

In honour of thread starter dintegrity and her Milla tote, the very first bag on this MCM thread. 

Concrete Grey Milla Tote in Medium from SS15 (also available in Sky Blue, and Rose Tan. $890 on MCMworldwide)










Sky Blue:







Rose Tan:






Source: http://www.mcmworldwide.com/en/wome...lor=EO&cgid=Women-Bags-Totes-Shoppers#start=1


----------



## OneMoreDay

In addition to the colours in the previous post, Medium Milla Tote (835,000W) is also available on shopMCM.com in:-

Fire Orange:




Gold Apricot:




and Mediterranean Blue:



Source: http://www.shopmcm.com/category/ca_prod_view.asp?prodid=100012703


----------



## OneMoreDay

MCM's F/W13 Collection themed "Fly with Punk". Described as punk meets Amelia Earheart.






























Source: http://videolog.blog.naver.com/Post...wDate=&isShowPopularPosts=false&from=postView


----------



## OneMoreDay

_"Fly With Punk" continued._

M Moment Bags (shown in black in previous post. Quite possibly the most gorgeous MCM bags I've seen).










Gold Visetos.












Source: http://videolog.blog.naver.com/Post...wDate=&isShowPopularPosts=false&from=postView


----------



## OneMoreDay

I should add that quite a number of the men's bags are in the women's section and vice versa so MCM is designing and marketing unisex as opposed to other brands. Doesn't mean that you can't wear men's or women's in those brands. Just that a unisex option is welcome.

Odeon Tantris bag from the men's collection on shopMCM.com. Quite a huge bag. 
Original price - 955,000&#50896;, Current price - 668,500&#50896;
Dimensions: 42 * 32 * 20 cm
Material: Odeon coated canvas & leather





















Source: http://www.shopmcm.com/Category/CA_prod_view.asp?prodid=100007161&groupid=10110&upperid=10107


----------



## OneMoreDay

A different but very similar Odeon Tantris piece. Same measurements and price. Only difference I can gather is the leather seems softer and slouches more easily and the interior is different.












Source: http://www.shopmcm.com/Category/CA_prod_view.asp?prodid=100012538&groupid=10110&upperid=10107


----------



## OneMoreDay

Seasonal Tracey bags on display.



Source: http://m.fashiontrenddigest.com/D/12789


----------



## OneMoreDay

MCM's signature Cognac Diamond Visetos Backpack. This is the Mini. Lined in silk. 
Price: 1,750,000&#50896; on shopMCM.com, $1850 on MCMworldwide.com ( http://www.mcmworldwide.com/en/women/backpacks/diamond-stark-backpack/MWK5SVI86.html?cgid=Women-BackPacks-BackPacks&dwvar_MWK5SVI86_color=CO#start=1)


















Source: http://www.shopmcm.com/Category/CA_prod_view.asp?prodid=100011887&groupid=10108&upperid=10107


----------



## MahoganyQT

I just purchased this Hedy Hobo and I'm quite impressed with the quality. I love the denim color


----------



## JazzyMac

dinitegrity said:


> To All, please free feel to add more MCM collections to this thread.
> 
> As this brand is gaining more love in my country and Asia, I decided to indulge myself with one during my trip to Korea.
> 
> Many celebrities (including Kpop stars, Hong Kong artistes, Hollywood celebrities) are spotted with this brand and it is Made In Korea (got to trust Korea quality).
> 
> I have no idea what this mini bag is called, I lost my receipt and I am killing myself for this as I still have my tax refund there! Anyone can help with this?
> 
> I was in the Myeongdong branch, the bag I was pointing to was the one I got (is new collection I believe since it is in the window display)
> Greyish Black calfskin leather, interior is suede-like material (man-made):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics of the bag, it is kind of greyish black, I will update the name of the bag when I go to the store again:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been eyeing on the YSL Baby Sac De Jour, Balenciaga Mini Papier and I feel this bag will definitely be a great substitute for it.
> 
> Tons of compartments in it:
> 
> - 1 middle zipper
> - 2 main compartments closure with hidden magnet
> - 2 side compartments
> - 1 of the side has another thin compartment for comb, cards etc.




Heyyyy!!!  I also have the Milla Tote in "Golden Apricot". It's perfect for that splash of brightness that I need every now and then. This photo is from a few weeks ago, but I will do an official photo shoot soon. Also my Cognac Visetos Small Bag.


----------



## zjajkj

JazzyMac said:


> Heyyyy!!!  I also have the Milla Tote in "Golden Apricot". It's perfect for that splash of brightness that I need every now and then. This photo is from a few weeks ago, but I will do an official photo shoot soon. Also my Cognac Visetos Small Bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3052919



What a divine color! It is a really nice tone of yellow. I love the name!


----------



## zjajkj

Mini Milla Tote:


----------



## OneMoreDay

MahoganyQT said:


> I just purchased this Hedy Hobo and I'm quite impressed with the quality. I love the denim color
> View attachment 3052915



Congrats! Mod pics?


----------



## OneMoreDay

dinitegrity said:


> Mini Milla Tote:



I'm really loving the Milla. Those foldover flaps make me want to reach out and touch. 
Seems to secure the open compartment of the bag too?


----------



## zjajkj

OneMoreDay said:


> I'm really loving the Milla. Those foldover flaps make me want to reach out and touch.
> Seems to secure the open compartment of the bag too?



There are no open compartments. The flap are closed with a magnetic snap hidden. Very clever design


----------



## OneMoreDay

dinitegrity said:


> There are no open compartments. The flap are closed with a magnetic snap hidden. Very clever design



Cool! Now I want one! Iron is a gorgeous neutral colour.


----------



## MahoganyQT

OneMoreDay said:


> Congrats! Mod pics?




Sure!!


----------



## MahoganyQT

OneMoreDay said:


> If the MCM monogrammed backpacks are too much, here's a great minimalist option. I think it's called the Tulip backpack. From SS15. Available in Stone Blue, Taupe, and Black. Silver interior.
> 
> 
> 
> Stone Blue:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3050761
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3050763
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3050817
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3050764
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3050766
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.shopmcm.com/category/ca_prod_view.asp?prodid=100012040




Lovely!!!


----------



## OneMoreDay

MahoganyQT said:


> Sure!!
> 
> View attachment 3053664
> 
> 
> View attachment 3053665
> 
> 
> View attachment 3053668



Love it! Is it heavy for its size?


----------



## MahoganyQT

OneMoreDay said:


> Love it! Is it heavy for its size?




I don't consider it heavy but I haven't loaded it up for a day out yet. I'll report back once I've actually worn it out.


----------



## JazzyMac

Here is the photo shoot as promised!


----------



## OneMoreDay

JazzyMac said:


> Here is the photo shoot as promised!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3054701
> View attachment 3054702



Gorgeous! Great collection!


----------



## JazzyMac

OneMoreDay said:


> Gorgeous! Great collection!




Thank you!


----------



## sunflower_13

My mini backpack.


----------



## OneMoreDay

sunflower_13 said:


> My mini backpack.



Yay! An MCM backpack! I've been wanting a diamond backpack for a few weeks now. May I ask why you chose the mini over the small?


----------



## jun3machina

that mini bag is adorable! the quality on these bags is amazing, im not a fan of the classic monogram though


----------



## sunflower_13

OneMoreDay said:


> Yay! An MCM backpack! I've been wanting a diamond backpack for a few weeks now. May I ask why you chose the mini over the small?



I saw an offer online and I just couldn't help myself. It wasn't about the size really. For it being a mini it holds quite a lot.


----------



## msd_bags

JazzyMac said:


> Here is the photo shoot as promised!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3054701
> View attachment 3054702


Lovely yellow bag!!


----------



## OneMoreDay

sunflower_13 said:


> I saw an offer online and I just couldn't help myself. It wasn't about the size really. For it being a mini it holds quite a lot.



I seem to see mostly Smalls around here. But most of the women I've seen carrying one are rather petite so it looks quite substantial.


----------



## OneMoreDay

A Korean star carrying an M Moment clutch. I love this collection so much.



Source: http://style.soshified.com/2013/11/seohyun-sunny-mcm/


----------



## OneMoreDay

Omg, my favourite youtuber, Charles Gross bought a Milla!


----------



## thegreenbean

OneMoreDay said:


> Omg, my favourite youtuber, Charles Gross bought a Milla!



I recently discovered him and LOVE his videos! 

I'll be honest, I had never heard of MCM until watching this video. But this bag is GORGEOUS! It's next on my list to get! Just waiting a bit to see some other colors come out. This is a bag I'd love to be a bold pop of color!


----------



## khriseeee

OMG I love the Mini Milla tote in Rose Tan!!!

The M Moment bronze collection is gorgeous too!


----------



## OneMoreDay

khriseeee said:


> OMG I love the Mini Milla tote in Rose Tan!!!



Rose Tan is gorgeous! There's a newer colour called Spica Pink that's a little darker and duller. I prefer Rose Tan.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Lucky US customers get an extra 20% off sale items applied at checkout and there's free ground shipping as well!

http://www.mcmworldwide.com/en/women/sale
http://www.mcmworldwide.com/en/men/sale

Too bad the Christina satchels in Iron and Black are sold out.







They still have Shocking Pink though. Absolute beauty. 













Was: $795
Now: $557

Buy here: http://www.mcmworldwide.com/en/wome...d=women-sale&dwvar_MWE4AJD05_color=NO#start=1


----------



## OneMoreDay

@mellerobot with her Christina Satchel from AW14 on instagram.



Source: https://instagram.com/p/qSSUINtZHR/?modal=true


----------



## Marie Lee

Love these, I have 3, one new from Korea and 2 older German made, the older ones are really  holding up.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Marie Lee said:


> Love these, I have 3, one new from Korea and 2 older German made, the older ones are really  holding up.



The Christina? Is the production model like Vuitton's where they produce some in France and in other countries? Or has production shifted to Korea entirely?


----------



## Marie Lee

OneMoreDay said:


> The Christina? Is the production model like Vuitton's where they produce some in France and in other countries? Or has production shifted to Korea entirely?


  Oh, I am sorry, I  guess I was confusing!  I meant I have 3 MCM bags, not the CHristina, but I love it and want it too! The pink is so pretty.   I have two older german made bags, a cognac hobo, and a large black leather shoulder bag.  Also a new cognac Korean made satchel, dome style.  I think they are all made in Korea now, the old ones were all made in Germany.  I have a new Korean wallet too, great wallet, I love MCM!  I ordered  from korea, half the price of Saks, and USA stores.  One store sent  it free shipping, in 3 days.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Marie Lee said:


> Oh, I am sorry, I  guess I was confusing!  I meant I have 3 MCM bags, not the CHristina, but I love it and want it too! The pink is so pretty.   I have two older german made bags, a cognac hobo, and a large black leather shoulder bag.  Also a new cognac Korean made satchel, dome style.  I think they are all made in Korea now, the old ones were all made in Germany.  I have a new Korean wallet too, great wallet, I love MCM!  I ordered  from korea, half the price of Saks, and USA stores.  One store sent  it free shipping, in 3 days.



Quite the collection! I'm thinking about ordering from Korea. How do I go about doing that? The official Korean MCM online store offers global shipping but nothing's in English and if you click the "Global Shipping" icon, it directs you to an information page that says you have to sign up for an account. I forgot what else I clicked via Global Shipping but it led me to a website that offered a rather limited number of MCM bags and small goods (among other brands) which ship internationally.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Speaking of the Korean website, this bear is among the new arrivals. Too cute. Looks grumpy with the MCM monogram on its forehead. 






Source: http://www.shopmcm.com/Category/CA_prod_view.asp?prodid=100013143&eventid=11102&eventtype=4


----------



## Marie Lee

I ordered all 3 bags and the wallet from different sellers on ebay.  One was free shipping and super fast.  One  was  about 3 weeks, and not free.  The wallet was free and fast.  Once I ordered a wallet from a seller in the western usa, they  were problems.  Usually ebay is great, I have been buying on there for 10 years and had one fake Dooney bag and trouble with the mcm wallet, altho they did refund me fast.  I have  made a few hundred purchases over the years, bags, wallets, jewelry etc.  and have had great luck,  if you aren't familiar, just read it all, look things over, asks questions, read feedback, be aware some sellers lie and say authentic when things aren't. See if they take returns.


----------



## MahoganyQT

OneMoreDay said:


> Speaking of the Korean website, this bear is among the new arrivals. Too cute. Looks grumpy with the MCM monogram on its forehead.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3067481
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3067484
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.shopmcm.com/Category/CA_prod_view.asp?prodid=100013143&eventid=11102&eventtype=4




So cute!!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Marie Lee said:


> I ordered all 3 bags and the wallet from different sellers on ebay.  One was free shipping and super fast.  One  was  about 3 weeks, and not free.  The wallet was free and fast.  Once I ordered a wallet from a seller in the western usa, they  were problems.  Usually ebay is great, I have been buying on there for 10 years and had one fake Dooney bag and trouble with the mcm wallet, altho they did refund me fast.  I have  made a few hundred purchases over the years, bags, wallets, jewelry etc.  and have had great luck,  if you aren't familiar, just read it all, look things over, asks questions, read feedback, be aware some sellers lie and say authentic when things aren't. See if they take returns.



Thanks for the info. Have a nice day!


----------



## OneMoreDay

MahoganyQT said:


> So cute!!



They have it in pink and in white too (and there are two sizes available). But I like cognac the best.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Loving the new Munich bags.

*Medium Munich in Sauro*

$1,495 on MCMworldwide.com
Fine grained leather boston bag with detachable, adjustable leather shoulder strap
Top zip closure with logo-engraved signature lock
Gold-toned hardware
2 interior slip pockets, 1 interior zipped pocket
Lambskin nappa leather interior lining
Embossed logo and leather key charm
13 X 6 X 9 inches
Full Grain Calf Leather body
Full Grain Calf Leather trim
Made in Italy












Source: http://www.mcmworldwide.com/en/wome...d=Women-Bags&dwvar_MWB5AXD05_color=NF#start=1


----------



## OneMoreDay

The Munich is also available in:-

Orbit Grey




Black




And Red




There is a larger size and a smaller size available as well.

And a backpack version too.



Source: http://www.mcmworldwide.com/en/search?q=Munich


----------



## OneMoreDay

MCM's new AW 15 collection.






















Includes what seems to be a North South version of the Milla.




See more here: http://www.mcmworldwide.com/en/collection/autumn-winter-2015


----------



## OneMoreDay

MCM's new Milla tote in Scooter Red (seems a touch more pink than red). Based on the Mini Milla in the AW15 campaign photo I thought it'd be a bit more metallic but that tends to be the effect the leather has with lighting.







Scooter Red was recently available in Medium ($890) on MCMworldwide.com but has sold out. You can still contact the store to be informed when they restock.



Source: http://www.mcmworldwide.com/en/wome...html?cgid=Women-Bags&dwvar_MWT5AMA04_color=RR


----------



## casseyelsie

I only have 1 MCM tote which I do not like at all n regretted buying.  I don't even feel like taking pic of that tote.  But allow me to share my vet much loved MCM Miniature Backpack Charm/Key Fob. Bought her last year [emoji4] 






Useful miniature design that isn't too small. I use her to keep earphone, receipts, small supplement box, etc


----------



## babysunshine

I hope to add a MCM logo tote to my bags someday! Love their design and quality!




dinitegrity said:


> To All, please free feel to add more MCM collections to this thread.
> 
> As this brand is gaining more love in my country and Asia, I decided to indulge myself with one during my trip to Korea.
> 
> Many celebrities (including Kpop stars, Hong Kong artistes, Hollywood celebrities) are spotted with this brand and it is Made In Korea (got to trust Korea quality).
> 
> I have no idea what this mini bag is called, I lost my receipt and I am killing myself for this as I still have my tax refund there! Anyone can help with this?
> 
> I was in the Myeongdong branch, the bag I was pointing to was the one I got (is new collection I believe since it is in the window display)
> Greyish Black calfskin leather, interior is suede-like material (man-made):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics of the bag, it is kind of greyish black, I will update the name of the bag when I go to the store again:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been eyeing on the YSL Baby Sac De Jour, Balenciaga Mini Papier and I feel this bag will definitely be a great substitute for it.
> 
> Tons of compartments in it:
> 
> - 1 middle zipper
> - 2 main compartments closure with hidden magnet
> - 2 side compartments
> - 1 of the side has another thin compartment for comb, cards etc.


----------



## vink

I like the Milla bag. Very beautiful and seem to be practical.


----------



## namie

I wish MCM ca have some price consistency. I like the Milla and its site shows price to be in US800+. I checked the MCM store for it in my country and was quoted US2200+


----------



## OneMoreDay

namie said:


> I wish MCM ca have some price consistency. I like the Milla and its site shows price to be in US800+. I checked the MCM store for it in my country and was quoted US2200+



Where do you live? That is a huge price difference!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Two of their previous models. The first bag looks to be their version of a Saffiano leather? And the second bag has pretty cool exotic skin detailing. 



















Sources:
1) http://brand.vogue.com.cn/Mode-Creation-Munich/bags/7711.html
2) http://brand.vogue.com.cn/Mode-Creation-Munich/bags/7698.html


----------



## namie

I went to the MCM store in Singapore again to clarify I wasn't being wrongly quoted. This time the SA told me the US2200 Milla is premium leather and basic colors. Those in seasonal colours are around US1150.


----------



## CoachCruiser

Hiiiii! I was so happy to have found this thread. I've read the whole thing and I've really enjoyed seeing all the bags you've posted - LOVELY! I'm a newcomer to MCM but have admired various MCM styles for about a year now. Yesterday, I took the plunge when I saw a tote that I couldn't resist. Must say, I have a "thing for bling"  and this one not only has it, but it's PRACTICAL, too! AND as you all know, it's reversible -- and although I'm digging the awesome intergalactic, supernova lining, I might keep that to myself as a cool surprise every time I open this tote.  I love how it looks when you cinch the sides of the tote in...

Long story short, I think you get a lot of "bag for your buck" with this product -- or should I say "bagS for your buck"? (I can't get over how cool the smaller one is; I'll use mine for stuff I don't want lost in my tote, or switch it up and carry it for nights out.) I'm happy to have read that the quality is good. Yesterday, I also spied a couple of those gorgeous mini "trunk" bags (that look like tiny suitcases, for lack of a better way to describe them), but they were unfortunately out of my price range. 

OK. Enough chatter - here come the pics!!! Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## vink

CoachCruiser said:


> Hiiiii! I was so happy to have found this thread. I've read the whole thing and I've really enjoyed seeing all the bags you've posted - LOVELY! I'm a newcomer to MCM but have admired various MCM styles for about a year now. Yesterday, I took the plunge when I saw a tote that I couldn't resist. Must say, I have a "thing for bling"  and this one not only has it, but it's PRACTICAL, too! AND as you all know, it's reversible -- and although I'm digging the awesome intergalactic, supernova lining, I might keep that to myself as a cool surprise every time I open this tote.  I love how it looks when you cinch the sides of the tote in...
> 
> Long story short, I think you get a lot of "bag for your buck" with this product -- or should I say "bagS for your buck"? (I can't get over how cool the smaller one is; I'll use mine for stuff I don't want lost in my tote, or switch it up and carry it for nights out.) I'm happy to have read that the quality is good. Yesterday, I also spied a couple of those gorgeous mini "trunk" bags (that look like tiny suitcases, for lack of a better way to describe them), but they were unfortunately out of my price range.
> 
> OK. Enough chatter - here come the pics!!! Thank you for letting me share!




Wow! That lining is the coolest thing ever! I agree with you about keeping it to your own. Such a beautiful one.


----------



## CoachCruiser

vink said:


> Wow! That lining is the coolest thing ever! I agree with you about keeping it to your own. Such a beautiful one.


Thank you! I showed it to my husband and he was like, "I like the lining better than the metallic." He's not a metallic fan. I agree that the lining is really cool but another reason I wouldn't reverse it is because the metallic is coated canvas and more durable, while the cool lining is cotton and more susceptible to stains, etc.


----------



## its_a_keeper

I can finally join the Club!
New MCM Backpack and the MCM Beats by Dre!




I never really liked that brand but those are a perfect fit and will be for the Husband for Traveling


----------



## its_a_keeper

CoachCruiser said:


> OK. Enough chatter - here come the pics!!! Thank you for letting me share!




I really love the color you choose! Congratz!


----------



## MahoganyQT

its_a_keeper said:


> I can finally join the Club!
> New MCM Backpack and the MCM Beats by Dre!
> 
> View attachment 3118454
> 
> 
> I never really liked that brand but those are a perfect fit and will be for the Husband for Traveling




Nice! I love those headphones!


----------



## its_a_keeper

MahoganyQT said:


> Nice! I love those headphones!




Thank you. And yes, they look and sound awesome indeed.


----------



## vink

its_a_keeper said:


> I can finally join the Club!
> New MCM Backpack and the MCM Beats by Dre!
> 
> View attachment 3118454
> 
> 
> I never really liked that brand but those are a perfect fit and will be for the Husband for Traveling




Wow! Such a cool couple!


----------



## galex101404

For those of you who own the mini milla, do you mind posting what you can fit in it? I'm trying to see if it will be too small for me or not. TIA


----------



## atelierforward

Does anyone know if the Orbit bag comes in Mediterranean Blue?


----------



## ladybugladybug

Hi,

I was wondering if anyone has purchased from mcmkorea on ebay?

Or, can anyone recommend any other reputable sellers?

TIA


----------



## its_a_keeper

Sorry, so far only backpacks for us over here!

And yes, backpacks... Ordered the black one right away after the brown one arrived 







They are just so much fun and wearable for my Hubby as well


----------



## kelsey211

I've recently become a MCM Milla fan.  I now have 2 of them: Scooter Red and Charcoal and each one look amazing.  I can't believe the quality of this bag at this price point.  I love the removable shoulder strap because it can be worn to dress down the tote.  

I usually buy Bottega Veneta but now I'm going to branch out to MCM.  I will be on the lookout for more Milla colors in the near future because for sure the price will increase.


----------



## galex101404

kelsey211 said:


> I've recently become a MCM Milla fan.  I now have 2 of them: Scooter Red and Charcoal and each one look amazing.  I can't believe the quality of this bag at this price point.  I love the removable shoulder strap because it can be worn to dress down the tote.
> 
> 
> 
> I usually buy Bottega Veneta but now I'm going to branch out to MCM.  I will be on the lookout for more Milla colors in the near future because for sure the price will increase.




Do you have the larger size or the mini milla? How would you describe the scooter red color? Some websites show it as a pink, while others as a red. TIA


----------



## kelsey211

galex101404 said:


> Do you have the larger size or the mini milla? How would you describe the scooter red color? Some websites show it as a pink, while others as a red. TIA



Both of them are medium $890 each.  I had purchased the Scooter Red first and liked it so much that I decided to hunt down a more neutral color like Charcoal.  

I would say the Scooter Red is a fushia red (very saturated pink red).  It is not a blue red or orange red.  In bright lighting, the red is bright and stands out.  But that's a good thing for me because I wear alot of neutrals and the bag gives a nice pop of color.  I took it shopping recently and I received many compliments.  The MCM ads show the color darker than it really is.


----------



## OneMoreDay

atelierforward said:


> Does anyone know if the Orbit bag comes in Mediterranean Blue?



Did you mean the Munich bag? Orbit grey is an MCM colour, as far as I know.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Theresia bag from AW15. 
Currently available in Red and Fango. Priced at 1,450,000 KRW on ShopMCM.com.





















Source: http://shopmcm.com/category/ca_prod_view.asp?prodid=100013497


----------



## atelierforward

OneMoreDay said:


> Did you mean the Munich bag? Orbit grey is an MCM colour, as far as I know.


Yes. Sorry! That's what I meant to say.  Thanks for catching that.

I really like the Munich bag but wish it came in the pretty bright Mediterranean Blue shade that the Milla style comes in. I love the zipper top and simple minimalist structure of the Munich. The Milla is pretty but it looks like it might get annoying with the flaps to tuck in when you're trying to access the contents. Overly complicated bags end up sitting in my closet, so I was hoping for both usability and style all in one package.


----------



## OneMoreDay

atelierforward said:


> Yes. Sorry! That's what I meant to say.  Thanks for catching that.
> 
> I really like the Munich bag but wish it came in the pretty bright Mediterranean Blue shade that the Milla style comes in. I love the zipper top and simple minimalist structure of the Munich. The Milla is pretty but it looks like it might get annoying with the flaps to tuck in when you're trying to access the contents. Overly complicated bags end up sitting in my closet, so I was hoping for both usability and style all in one package.



I can see that. I think, since the Munich has been an Autumn/Winter release, maybe it'll be around for Spring/Summer in the lighter colour palettes. It's a interesting that this shade of blue was released for the Milla in AW15 while they chose more subdued, season appropriate colours for the Munich. But I guess the intention was to target a more specific part of the market.

Personally, I don't think I'd mind the flaps. They seem fairly easy to access while giving some level of security vs an open tote. And I've seen pictures of the flaps left open deliberately, which gives the bag a slightly different look (a bit like H Kellys left open in a "casual but cool" way ) but I prefer it with flaps closed. Then again, that's just me.


----------



## galex101404

kelsey211 said:


> Both of them are medium $890 each.  I had purchased the Scooter Red first and liked it so much that I decided to hunt down a more neutral color like Charcoal.
> 
> 
> 
> I would say the Scooter Red is a fushia red (very saturated pink red).  It is not a blue red or orange red.  In bright lighting, the red is bright and stands out.  But that's a good thing for me because I wear alot of neutrals and the bag gives a nice pop of color.  I took it shopping recently and I received many compliments.  The MCM ads show the color darker than it really is.




Thanks so much for your reply 

How would you describe the leather? Is it a printed texture leather and rough to the touch? 

I appreciate your help as I'm not able to try on in store before purchasing.


----------



## kelsey211

galex101404 said:


> Thanks so much for your reply
> 
> How would you describe the leather? Is it a printed texture leather and rough to the touch?
> 
> I appreciate your help as I'm not able to try on in store before purchasing.



My 2 bags are the grained leather that is rough to the touch and it feels great to me.  It will be scratch resistant.  I've attached some pictures where you can see the grained leather.  I had problems capturing the exact Scooter Red color though.  

I bought the Scooter Red from Saks so I could return it if I didn't like it.


----------



## princesstarz

For those mummies who own a mcm backpack, can advise which size is suitable? Medium or large? Is the bag heavy on its own without.contents?


----------



## topglamchic

princesstarz said:


> For those mummies who own a mcm backpack, can advise which size is suitable? Medium or large? Is the bag heavy on its own without.contents?




Hi princesstarz, 
So the one I have is quite heavy. However, incredibly useful and I bought it specifically to use when we are traveling (ie a full days outing, a weekend trip, or longer trips away). Thus, this bag is always stored with spoons, toys etc. I never really need to empty it or repack it. However it's too heavy to use as an every day bag. 

If you have a store next to you I would take your baby items there and try the different items in the bags.  But first decide if this is an everyday bag or a once in awhile bag for you and your kids. .


----------



## its_a_keeper

kelsey211 said:


> My 2 bags are the grained leather that is rough to the touch and it feels great to me.  It will be scratch resistant.  I've attached some pictures where you can see the grained leather.  I had problems capturing the exact Scooter Red color though.
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the Scooter Red from Saks so I could return it if I didn't like it.




Lovely bag! I like the color!



princesstarz said:


> For those mummies who own a mcm backpack, can advise which size is suitable? Medium or large? Is the bag heavy on its own without.contents?




I am not a Mom tho I can tell you the large is really large! My husband (he is 1,98 meters tall) wears a Medium Backpack and it is a perfect mens size. 



It is not really heavy but not as light as a big LV bag.
Go for a small or medium, depending on for what you want to use it. You may want to try one on first anyway!


----------



## skimilk

Manelieht said:


> Love it! The pockets seem great too!
> 
> I have one MCM bag and am very impressed with the quality. The interior is wonderful too...Beautiful lining and many compartments~



OK, I know I have commented on this bag before... I really, really love this bag, and I'd never liked any MCM bags before! Especially now that I am super into python, and I love the yellow accent... I was just wondering if you knew anything about this bag, like the name of it or when it came out? I did some search online but could not find anything...

Btw Veronica bag is also kind of cute. Another python bag w/ yellow accent. But this one is better.


----------



## skimilk

Picture of Veronica bag


----------



## skimilk

Think this is Veronica in black + white.


----------



## OneMoreDay

You guys. I cannot deal! 

*AW15 Medium Milla in Black Croc Stamped Leather*
Price: 1,150,000 KRW (about 977 USD)



























Source: http://shopmcm.com/Category/CA_prod_view.asp?prodid=100012847&groupid=10108&upperid=10107

Excuse me, I need a moment to recover. Probably my dream Milla.  

I was just browsing for Sac De Jours when I decided to look through ShopMCM before I took a nap. Ironically enough, I came from a croc stamped SDJ page, lol. 

Check out the larger version below. Priced at 1,350,000 KRW (about 1,147 USD).



Source: http://shopmcm.com/Category/CA_prod_view.asp?prodid=100012844&groupid=10108&upperid=10107


----------



## kelsey211

*OneMoreDay*, thank you for posting this!  The croc-embossed Milla looks stunning!  I've been looking for a quality croc-embossed leather bag.  I too have looked at the Saint Laurent bags.  I actually bought their new croc-embossed satchel (can't remember the name - not SDJ) but I returned it immediately because I didn't think the quality warranted the $2500+ USD price tag.  I hope the MCM croc-embossed is up to the same quality as the grained leather one.  

The croc-embossed Milla is not on US MCM website yet; hopefully soon.


----------



## Mariapia

OneMoreDay said:


> You guys. I cannot deal!
> 
> *AW15 Medium Milla in Black Croc Stamped Leather*
> Price: 1,150,000 KRW (about 977 USD)
> 
> View attachment 3135539
> 
> 
> View attachment 3135541
> 
> 
> View attachment 3135543
> 
> 
> View attachment 3135545
> 
> 
> View attachment 3135546
> 
> 
> View attachment 3135548
> 
> 
> View attachment 3135553
> 
> 
> View attachment 3135554
> 
> 
> View attachment 3135559
> 
> Source: http://shopmcm.com/Category/CA_prod_view.asp?prodid=100012847&groupid=10108&upperid=10107
> 
> Excuse me, I need a moment to recover. Probably my dream Milla.
> 
> I was just browsing for Sac De Jours when I decided to look through ShopMCM before I took a nap. Ironically enough, I came from a croc stamped SDJ page, lol.
> 
> Check out the larger version below. Priced at 1,350,000 KRW (about 1,147 USD).
> 
> View attachment 3135571
> 
> Source: http://shopmcm.com/Category/CA_prod_view.asp?prodid=100012844&groupid=10108&upperid=10107




Beautiful, onemoreday! 
Do you know where it's made?


----------



## kelsey211

Mariapia said:


> Beautiful, onemoreday!
> Do you know where it's made?



My Milla was made in Korea so I assume these are too.  Superb quality.


----------



## OneMoreDay

kelsey211 said:


> *OneMoreDay*, thank you for posting this!  The croc-embossed Milla looks stunning!  I've been looking for a quality croc-embossed leather bag.  I too have looked at the Saint Laurent bags.  I actually bought their new croc-embossed satchel (can't remember the name - not SDJ) but I returned it immediately because I didn't think the quality warranted the $2500+ USD price tag.  I hope the MCM croc-embossed is up to the same quality as the grained leather one.
> 
> The croc-embossed Milla is not on US MCM website yet; hopefully soon.



Did you mean the Rive Gauche? I was trying to choose between that and an SDC! 

There's a red version of the croc Milla for their AW15 campaign on the website. I just wonder why there's so little variety available for sale online on MCMworldwide.


----------



## kelsey211

OneMoreDay said:


> Did you mean the Rive Gauche? I was trying to choose between that and an SDC!
> 
> There's a red version of the croc Milla for their AW15 campaign on the website. I just wonder why there's so little variety available for sale online on MCMworldwide.



Yes, Rive Gauche was the one I had bought in croc embossed leather.  It looked great in the pictures but IRRL, I was under whelmed by it.  The bag is very light compared to the SDJ and is not as substantial of a bag.  It did not have the look and feel of a designer bag at more than $2500.  Since the bag is one open space inside with no compartments like the SDJ, I wonder how it will maintain its shape over time.  From the pictures of the croc embossed Milla, I would say the Milla looks more expensive than the Rive Gauche and it's less than half the price.  But it you are choosing between the SDJ and the Rive Gauche, I would definitely go with the SDJ. I have a blue smooth leather small SDJ and I love it.


----------



## OneMoreDay

kelsey211 said:


> Yes, Rive Gauche was the one I had bought in croc embossed leather.  It looked great in the pictures but IRRL, I was under whelmed by it.  The bag is very light compared to the SDJ and is not as substantial of a bag.  It did not have the look and feel of a designer bag at more than $2500.  Since the bag is one open space inside with no compartments like the SDJ, I wonder how it will maintain its shape over time.  From the pictures of the croc embossed Milla, I would say the Milla looks more expensive than the Rive Gauche and it's less than half the price.  But it you are choosing between the SDJ and the Rive Gauche, I would definitely go with the SDJ. I have a blue smooth leather small SDJ and I love it.



I've always been partial to East-West bags which is why the Rive Gauche caught my eye. However, I do feel the SDJ is more worth its price tag. I'm looking at the croc stamped in Fog.

I agree the croc Milla looks more luxurious than the Rive Gauche! I absolutely love how they used larger size croc on the wings that stick out to contrast against the smaller croc pattern on the edges of the front and back panels.







Why can't I have both!


----------



## Mariapia

kelsey211 said:


> My Milla was made in Korea so I assume these are too.  Superb quality.




Thank you kelsey![emoji3]


----------



## SpookyGal

Has anyone found an online store that sells the Milla Medium in black croc? I had found a German one but it sold out before I was able to buy it. I have contacted them but they are not sure they will get more. It's just so stunning, I need it! lol


----------



## ruxoru

Hello Everyone ! Just wanted to show you my first and brand new MCM Milla in the large size in phantom grey  , i adore this bag, the craftsmanship is beautiful, everything is subtly stamped and finished to an extremely high standard, i bought this to replace my Birkin as its too heavy/looking worn with everyday use and i have to say the quality levels are similar but that's just my opinion  













I also have an unboxing on my youtube if anyone wants to see how the bag looks new 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6KdsRzGQNMk


----------



## its_a_keeper

ruxoru said:


> Hello Everyone ! Just wanted to show you my first and brand new MCM Milla in the large size in phantom grey  , i adore this bag, the craftsmanship is beautiful, everything is subtly stamped and finished to an extremely high standard, i bought this to replace my Birkin as its too heavy/looking worn with everyday use and i have to say the quality levels are similar but that's just my opinion
> 
> ]




Such a pretty bag! I love that it is so simple and still classy!
Congratz on your purchase


----------



## OneMoreDay

ruxoru said:


> Hello Everyone ! Just wanted to show you my first and brand new MCM Milla in the large size in phantom grey  , i adore this bag, the craftsmanship is beautiful, everything is subtly stamped and finished to an extremely high standard, i bought this to replace my Birkin as its too heavy/looking worn with everyday use and i have to say the quality levels are similar but that's just my opinion
> 
> View attachment 3150393
> 
> 
> View attachment 3150394
> 
> 
> View attachment 3150395
> 
> 
> View attachment 3150396
> 
> 
> I also have an unboxing on my youtube if anyone wants to see how the bag looks new
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6KdsRzGQNMk



Gorgeous! For the price, it's great value. The attention to detail at that price point is hard to beat. Great unboxing video.


----------



## GayleLV

Oh, yay - was looking for a MCM thread, as I recently became obsessed with the brand and the sheer incredibleness (yes, I'm making it a word) of it. I pick up my 1st piece tomorrow, have another item shipping and hoping to order a few more soon! This should be a sticky in the Premier Designers section IMO, because they've been around a good 35+ years I believe and are now gaining even higher popularity. There is even a stand alone MCM Boutique being built as we speak at my local mall (which is now also getting a Neiman's and just, a major overall in general). Excited! I was only able to skim through, but everyone's bags/backpack's/stuff here is lovely!

Slightly embarrassing tale: When I was younger, a diehard faithful Vuitton devotee... I saw my 1st MCM bag on a woman's shoulder. I thought it was an MGM Bag...like, as in the MGM Grand, the hotel, and they maybe gave out a complimentary tote. Then I saw it on and off and was like...man, everyone seems to have hit up the MGM and gotten these, they're nice! Finally, derpo me, sees it's a "C", not G and decided to look it up and thereforth, corrected myself.

I've always admired them, but again, blinders on when you love only one brand for so long. 'Bout a week ago and now, maaaaany years, life situations and happenings later, I've decided to start my own collection!  Pleased to meet everyone in this thread


----------



## SpookyGal

I might have snagged the last croc embossed on Fashionette! Crossing my fingers that my order will go through.  So excited!


----------



## kelsey211

SpookyGal said:


> I might have snagged the last croc embossed on Fashionette! Crossing my fingers that my order will go through.  So excited!



Good luck to you.  If you do get it, please do a reveal.  I'm waiting for it to come to the US.  I asked a SA to contact me as soon as they get the bags.


----------



## OneMoreDay

SpookyGal said:


> I might have snagged the last croc embossed on Fashionette! Crossing my fingers that my order will go through.  So excited!



Can't wait for crocs to come up on this thread! Good luck to all!


----------



## kelsey211

ruxoru said:


> Hello Everyone ! Just wanted to show you my first and brand new MCM Milla in the large size in phantom grey  , i adore this bag, the craftsmanship is beautiful, everything is subtly stamped and finished to an extremely high standard,* i bought this to replace my Birkin as its too heavy/looking worn with everyday use and i have to say the quality levels are similar but that's just my opinion*
> 
> 
> I also have an unboxing on my youtube if anyone wants to see how the bag looks new
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6KdsRzGQNMk



*ruxoru*, I love your bag!  I have the phantom grey also but in medium; love it to death.  You are so right about the quality of the bag.  I compared the Milla leather to my Hermes Togo leather and they are very close in quality and feel.  

I also love your unboxing video.


----------



## Murphy47

GayleLV said:


> Oh, yay - was looking for a MCM thread, as I recently became obsessed with the brand and the sheer incredibleness (yes, I'm making it a word) of it. I pick up my 1st piece tomorrow, have another item shipping and hoping to order a few more soon! This should be a sticky in the Premier Designers section IMO, because they've been around a good 35+ years I believe and are now gaining even higher popularity. There is even a stand alone MCM Boutique being built as we speak at my local mall (which is now also getting a Neiman's and just, a major overall in general). Excited! I was only able to skim through, but everyone's bags/backpack's/stuff here is lovely!
> 
> Slightly embarrassing tale: When I was younger, a diehard faithful Vuitton devotee... I saw my 1st MCM bag on a woman's shoulder. I thought it was an MGM Bag...like, as in the MGM Grand, the hotel, and they maybe gave out a complimentary tote. Then I saw it on and off and was like...man, everyone seems to have hit up the MGM and gotten these, they're nice! Finally, derpo me, sees it's a "C", not G and decided to look it up and thereforth, corrected myself.
> 
> I've always admired them, but again, blinders on when you love only one brand for so long. 'Bout a week ago and now, maaaaany years, life situations and happenings later, I've decided to start my own collection!  Pleased to meet everyone in this thread





Did you live in Vegas/SoCal in the 80's? 
I did and had the same experience. I wanted one really badly, but didn't have the funds. 
And just so you know, the MGM did have one of their boutiques in the hotel back in the day, before the fire.


----------



## GayleLV

Murphy47 said:


> Did you live in Vegas/SoCal in the 80's?
> I did and had the same experience. I wanted one really badly, but didn't have the funds.
> And just so you know, the MGM did have one of their boutiques in the hotel back in the day, before the fire.



No, I didn't. I was actually born and a baby in the 80's. I'm also from Long Island, NY, lol. And that's pretty cool and awesome that one was in there - I had no clue! Maybe I soothsayer-ed it in some distant other life/memory, hah!


----------



## its_a_keeper

GayleLV said:


> No, I didn't. I was actually born and a baby in the 80's. I'm also from Long Island, NY, lol. And that's pretty cool and awesome that one was in there - I had no clue! Maybe I soothsayer-ed it in some distant other life/memory, hah!



*lol* must be the other life thing!

But I didn't know either they had an own line at the MGM!

As I am from Germany I practically grew up seeing that brand... funny fact; way back around 1985/1988 the brand was most seen on high end hookers! Therefore MCM was called Muschi-Club-München (something like p***y-club-munic) from 'high-society-ladies' and no one would wear that brand out on the streets (I remember my Granny hideing her bags in the closet *lol*). Later those jokes died down and eventually since a few years these bags are quiet popular in Germany again!


----------



## Murphy47

its_a_keeper said:


> *lol* must be the other life thing!
> 
> But I didn't know either they had an own line at the MGM!
> 
> As I am from Germany I practically grew up seeing that brand... funny fact; way back around 1985/1988 the brand was most seen on high end hookers! Therefore MCM was called Muschi-Club-München (something like p***y-club-munic) from 'high-society-ladies' and no one would wear that brand out on the streets (I remember my Granny hideing her bags in the closet *lol*). Later those jokes died down and eventually since a few years these bags are quiet popular in Germany again!




Now THAT is too funny. 
LV Speedy 30 was the bag of choice for strippers and show girls in Las Vegas back then. The MCM map bag was a fav of high school girls and grannies. 
Most of the ladies in my age group carried Gucci if we could afford it.


----------



## GayleLV

its_a_keeper said:


> *lol* must be the other life thing!
> 
> But I didn't know either they had an own line at the MGM!
> 
> As I am from Germany I practically grew up seeing that brand... funny fact; way back around 1985/1988 the brand was most seen on high end hookers! Therefore MCM was called Muschi-Club-München (something like p***y-club-munic) from 'high-society-ladies' and no one would wear that brand out on the streets (I remember my Granny hideing her bags in the closet *lol*). Later those jokes died down and eventually since a few years these bags are quiet popular in Germany again!



That's insane, but also very funny...and quite interesting!!! Now I have a fun fact for people if they ask about my bag at all, haha..


----------



## GayleLV

Question to any experts. I'm currently getting my MCM's from Bloomies, Nordstrom, and Saks. However, I noticed in many of the stock photos for purchase and photos of people carrying them, many of the zipper pulls on the backpacks (especially Mediums) all have a looped pull. The ones in the stores have a straight leather pull tab. Is there a reason for this? I'd really prefer a looped, so I can attach a MCM bagcharm to them easily but it seems there aren't those ones with the looped zipper pull available here (usa, ny?)


----------



## Ludmilla

its_a_keeper said:


> *lol* must be the other life thing!
> 
> But I didn't know either they had an own line at the MGM!
> 
> As I am from Germany I practically grew up seeing that brand... funny fact; way back around 1985/1988 the brand was most seen on high end hookers! Therefore MCM was called Muschi-Club-München (something like p***y-club-munic) from 'high-society-ladies' and no one would wear that brand out on the streets (I remember my Granny hideing her bags in the closet *lol*). Later those jokes died down and eventually since a few years these bags are quiet popular in Germany again!




I'm from Germany, too, and your post made me laugh. Because it brought back memories from my very early youth. [emoji4]


----------



## SpookyGal

My Medium Milla croc embossed has shipped! I am so excited! I should get in on Monday!


----------



## vink

SpookyGal said:


> I might have snagged the last croc embossed on Fashionette! Crossing my fingers that my order will go through.  So excited!




We need reveal!


----------



## OneMoreDay

SpookyGal said:


> My Medium Milla croc embossed has shipped! I am so excited! I should get in on Monday!



Congrats! Can't wait to see it!


----------



## franr

ruxoru said:


> Hello Everyone ! Just wanted to show you my first and brand new MCM Milla in the large size in phantom grey  , i adore this bag, the craftsmanship is beautiful, everything is subtly stamped and finished to an extremely high standard, i bought this to replace my Birkin as its too heavy/looking worn with everyday use and i have to say the quality levels are similar but that's just my opinion
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3150393
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3150394
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3150395
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3150396
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have an unboxing on my youtube if anyone wants to see how the bag looks new
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6KdsRzGQNMk




I just saw your video and it was great. I'm really considering getting the Milla myself to use as a work bag. It seems like the large would be perfect to fit my 13" laptop, do you think it would fit nicely in the zipped compartment? My only hesitation is that I'm quite petite and I'm hoping the large won't overwhelm me.


----------



## SpookyGal

Great news! I got my* Milla Croc Embossed *(medium) today! So happy with it! As people have said before the quality is absolutely amazing. It's not a cheap bag (&#8364;995) but it feels much more expensive. The leather is soft but sturdy. Also it's pretty light which is a plus for me. I don't think I will use it a lot for every day (probably when I travel) but the shoulder strap is really practical. I love that it's the same color has the bag with a stripe of croc leather in the middle.

I didn't have much time today so here are a couple of iPhone pictures. I ordered mine on Fashionette.be Their mainsite is fashionette.de They are based in Germany. Great service overall. Ordered on a Thursday and received Monday by UPS. I had emailed them before to know when the bag would be back in stock but unfortunately they couldn't give me an exact date, just to keep checking the site... and well it paid off!


----------



## OneMoreDay

SpookyGal said:


> Great news! I got my* Milla Croc Embossed *(medium) today! So happy with it! As people have said before the quality is absolutely amazing. It's not a cheap bag (995) but it feels much more expensive. The leather is soft but sturdy. Also it's pretty light which is a plus for me. I don't think I will use it a lot for every day (probably when I travel) but the shoulder strap is really practical. I love that it's the same color has the bag with a stripe of croc leather in the middle.
> 
> I didn't have much time today so here are a couple of iPhone pictures. I ordered mine on Fashionette.be Their mainsite is fashionette.de They are based in Germany. Great service overall. Ordered on a Thursday and received Monday by UPS. I had emailed them before to know when the bag would be back in stock but unfortunately they couldn't give me an exact date, just to keep checking the site... and well it paid off!



Omg! Congrats! The level of detailing alone is tremendous. And the gold hard ware sets the black croc off perfectly. 

I like, really, really need one now.


----------



## franr

SpookyGal said:


> Great news! I got my* Milla Croc Embossed *(medium) today! So happy with it! As people have said before the quality is absolutely amazing. It's not a cheap bag (995) but it feels much more expensive. The leather is soft but sturdy. Also it's pretty light which is a plus for me. I don't think I will use it a lot for every day (probably when I travel) but the shoulder strap is really practical. I love that it's the same color has the bag with a stripe of croc leather in the middle.
> 
> I didn't have much time today so here are a couple of iPhone pictures. I ordered mine on Fashionette.be Their mainsite is fashionette.de They are based in Germany. Great service overall. Ordered on a Thursday and received Monday by UPS. I had emailed them before to know when the bag would be back in stock but unfortunately they couldn't give me an exact date, just to keep checking the site... and well it paid off!




Simply gorgeous! [emoji7]


----------



## maja2506

SpookyGal said:


> Great news! I got my* Milla Croc Embossed *(medium) today! So happy with it! As people have said before the quality is absolutely amazing. It's not a cheap bag (995) but it feels much more expensive. The leather is soft but sturdy. Also it's pretty light which is a plus for me. I don't think I will use it a lot for every day (probably when I travel) but the shoulder strap is really practical. I love that it's the same color has the bag with a stripe of croc leather in the middle.
> 
> I didn't have much time today so here are a couple of iPhone pictures. I ordered mine on Fashionette.be Their mainsite is fashionette.de They are based in Germany. Great service overall. Ordered on a Thursday and received Monday by UPS. I had emailed them before to know when the bag would be back in stock but unfortunately they couldn't give me an exact date, just to keep checking the site... and well it paid off!




You lucky one. I was too slow on fashionette [emoji17]. 
Enjoy it - it's a great bag [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## dangerouscurves

For those who have MCM bags that cost 700 and up, are they made-in Italy?


----------



## ruxoru

dangerouscurves said:


> For those who have MCM bags that cost 700 and up, are they made-in Italy?




The Milla's are made in Korea but Munich bags are made in Italy, the quality of the Milla's even though made in Korea are outstanding ! [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## ruxoru

franr said:


> I just saw your video and it was great. I'm really considering getting the Milla myself to use as a work bag. It seems like the large would be perfect to fit my 13" laptop, do you think it would fit nicely in the zipped compartment? My only hesitation is that I'm quite petite and I'm hoping the large won't overwhelm me.



Hello , i have a mac book pro 15'' and it just fits in the zipper compartment and it surprisingly doesn't make the bag too heavy, so your 13'' would fit perfectly . i think with work bags you can get away with it being large, the shoulder strap helps with the proportion too .


----------



## franr

ruxoru said:


> Hello , i have a mac book pro 15'' and it just fits in the zipper compartment and it surprisingly doesn't make the bag too heavy, so your 13'' would fit perfectly . i think with work bags you can get away with it being large, the shoulder strap helps with the proportion too .




Thank you for getting back to me and I'm glad to hear that the bag isn't that heavy with your Mac book...now that I'm good on size, just need to decide on color [emoji6]


----------



## dangerouscurves

ruxoru said:


> The Milla's are made in Korea but Munich bags are made in Italy, the quality of the Milla's even though made in Korea are outstanding ! [emoji5]&#65039;




Thank you for the info [emoji4]


----------



## SpookyGal

dangerouscurves said:


> For those who have MCM bags that cost 700 and up, are they made-in Italy?



Honestly the quality is fantastic. I also love that the inside of the bag is not fabric but suede. Really rare these days.


----------



## dangerouscurves

SpookyGal said:


> Honestly the quality is fantastic. I also love that the inside of the bag is not fabric but suede. Really rare these days.




Which bag is it?


----------



## SpookyGal

dangerouscurves said:


> Which bag is it?



The Milla - everything is explained in my main post where I show the pictures.


----------



## dangerouscurves

SpookyGal said:


> The Milla - everything is explained in my main post where I show the pictures.




Alrighty! I've seen it in real in Amsterdam. It is gorgeous. I'll keep my eyes open for medium size (around 30cm).


----------



## SpookyGal

dangerouscurves said:


> Alrighty! I've seen it in real in Amsterdam. It is gorgeous. I'll keep my eyes open for medium size (around 30cm).



It's the Medium size I have.  It's a really good size for every day.


----------



## dangerouscurves

SpookyGal said:


> It's the Medium size I have.  It's a really good size for every day.




What's the length? The only ones I saw were big ones, probably around 38cm.


----------



## SpookyGal

dangerouscurves said:


> What's the length? The only ones I saw were big ones, probably around 38cm.



Mine is 30-32 cm.


----------



## dangerouscurves

SpookyGal said:


> Mine is 30-32 cm.




Thank you, SpookyGal! I'll def will check this size out.


----------



## SpookyGal

There are currently two Milla medium on sale on Dutch site De Bijenkorf.

http://www.debijenkorf.nl/action/ViewProduct-Start?SKU=626602001140000

One grey and one red (gorgeous colour btw).


----------



## dangerouscurves

SpookyGal said:


> There are currently two Milla medium on sale on Dutch site De Bijenkorf.
> 
> http://www.debijenkorf.nl/action/ViewProduct-Start?SKU=626602001140000
> 
> One grey and one red (gorgeous colour btw).




Double thank you!!! And it's in my fave color! So this bag is made in Italy with suede lining, right?!?!


----------



## SpookyGal

dangerouscurves said:


> Double thank you!!! And it's in my fave color! So this bag is made in Italy with suede lining, right?!?!



The Milla has suede lining. Apparently it's made in Korea (someone mentionned that earlier) but seriously the quality is fantastic.


----------



## dangerouscurves

SpookyGal said:


> The Milla has suede lining. Apparently it's made in Korea (someone mentionned that earlier) but seriously the quality is fantastic.




Doesn't matter as the price is still reasonable. Thank you so much for the info!


----------



## SpookyGal

dangerouscurves said:


> Doesn't matter as the price is still reasonable. Thank you so much for the info!



TBH I wouldn't be really worried about where it's made. My Saint Laurent was made in Italy and the quality was bad, I have 3.1 P. Lim's bags that are made in China and the quality is amazing.


----------



## Ludmilla

dangerouscurves said:


> Doesn't matter as the price is still reasonable. Thank you so much for the info!




Is there a reveal on its way? [emoji1]


----------



## ruxoru

If anyone's curious the label in the pocket of the Milla has its date code and where it's made ! [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## dangerouscurves

Ludmilla said:


> Is there a reveal on its way? [emoji1]




Hahaha! Not sure, yet. I can only get one more bag before the end of the year and it's a tie between MCM Milla or McQueen mini Heroine [emoji4]


----------



## Ludmilla

dangerouscurves said:


> Hahaha! Not sure, yet. I can only get one more bag before the end of the year and it's a tie between MCM Milla or McQueen mini Heroine [emoji4]




Oh, that's a tough one. Good luck deciding! [emoji4]


----------



## Miva

ruxoru said:


> Hello Everyone ! Just wanted to show you my first and brand new MCM Milla in the large size in phantom grey  , i adore this bag, the craftsmanship is beautiful, everything is subtly stamped and finished to an extremely high standard, i bought this to replace my Birkin as its too heavy/looking worn with everyday use and i have to say the quality levels are similar but that's just my opinion
> 
> View attachment 3150393
> 
> 
> View attachment 3150394
> 
> 
> View attachment 3150395
> 
> 
> View attachment 3150396
> 
> 
> I also have an unboxing on my youtube if anyone wants to see how the bag looks new
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6KdsRzGQNMk



i really liked your review, thank you for sharing ) you really made me interested in the bag and I'm on the mission to check it out


----------



## maja2506

Just FYI: there are again some at fashionette. I just ordered the large gray one [emoji7]


----------



## Binkysmom

I saw the medium and small Milla yesterday at YVR and was sorely tempted. Very nice bag and they were burgundy!


----------



## thegreenbean

Just ordered this beauty today! Can not wait to get!


----------



## Inferknight

Just ordered my first MCM bag from Neiman Marcus! I love love love the galaxy print interior! I used the SAVENOW promo code.


----------



## OneMoreDay

So excited for everyone and their new purchases! Can't wait to see them in action here.


----------



## its_a_keeper

Inferknight said:


> Just ordered my first MCM bag from Neiman Marcus! I love love love the galaxy print interior! I used the SAVENOW promo code.



Congratz, this one is so pretty when wearing reversed! I love the Galaxy pattern!


----------



## Mariapia

OneMoreDay said:


> So excited for everyone and their new purchases! Can't wait to see them in action here.




+1[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## hifashionfaves

I'm a big fan of MCM! Funny, I never knew of the brand when it was popular in the 80's and 90's. I only found out about MCM from spending some time in Asia, where it's very popular. I have the older Stark backpack (with the looped zipper pulls) and a Visetos charm, of which I posted a review:



I'm so tempted to pick up another bag, but I'm currently on ban island...


----------



## Ludmilla

hifashionfaves said:


> I'm a big fan of MCM! Funny, I never knew of the brand when it was popular in the 80's and 90's. I only found out about MCM from spending some time in Asia, where it's very popular. I have the older Stark backpack (with the looped zipper pulls) and a Visetos charm, of which I posted a review:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so tempted to pick up another bag, but I'm currently on ban island...





OMG, this is very cute. [emoji7]


----------



## Tonia55

What a beautiful bag! I'm thinking of buying the Milla in phantom grey but am not sure if I want medium or large. Can you post a mod shot? I'm short but on the chunky side and wonder if the medium might look to small on me.


----------



## franr

I have my eye on a couple of potential Christmas gift items only on the mcm online store, does anyone know when seasonal sales are? I know the website states they have twice per year. Thanks in advance!


----------



## franr

Inferknight said:


> Just ordered my first MCM bag from Neiman Marcus! I love love love the galaxy print interior! I used the SAVENOW promo code.




Pretty interior! [emoji7]


----------



## franr

Binkysmom said:


> I saw the medium and small Milla yesterday at YVR and was sorely tempted. Very nice bag and they were burgundy!




Did you see the large size in Burgundy?

Here's the new promo video on the milla:
https://youtu.be/zkbZAE68RV0


----------



## MahoganyQT

I've had this bag for months but I just decided to wear it today. It's very comfortable to wear and holds quite a bit. I like it even more than I thought I would.


----------



## its_a_keeper

franr said:


> I have my eye on a couple of potential Christmas gift items only on the mcm online store, does anyone know when seasonal sales are? I know the website states they have twice per year. Thanks in advance!




I can't tell as I only started buying MCM this year. 
But I would love to know, too!!!!


----------



## franr

its_a_keeper said:


> I can't tell as I only started buying MCM this year.
> But I would love to know, too!!!!




There's a 30% off sale on select bags on MCM's website.


----------



## kelsey211

I took advantage of the MCM sale and ordered the Johan Messenger in Majolica Blue; on sale for $455 (reg price $650).  I had been hoping the Bottega Men's Messenger bag (same size and almost same blue color) would be on sale during its seasonal sale but it was not.  Now I'm glad it wasn't because I will have a lovely blue messenger bag at a fraction of the BV price.  

http://www.mcmworldwide.com/en/men/...4.html?cgid=Men-Bags&dwvar_MMM5AJO04_color=LJ


----------



## xoAshley

Hi


----------



## k1zuna

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...-_-fedfil_order_confirmation-_-Body-_-1119477

dang this bag is sold out...


----------



## SpookyGal

So I was good all weekend. No Black Friday deals interested me and then I discovered this German website (VeryPoolish) that has just started its sale. I caved in and ordere the Milla Croc Embossed in red.... I know I have just bought the black one but it was 30% off and the quality is so amazing. I think it'll stay a classic and I only have one red handbag.


----------



## Ludmilla

SpookyGal said:


> So I was good all weekend. No Black Friday deals interested me and then I discovered this German website (VeryPoolish) that has just started its sale. I caved in and ordere the Milla Croc Embossed in red.... I know I have just bought the black one but it was 30% off and the quality is so amazing. I think it'll stay a classic and I only have one red handbag.




You can never have enough red bags - and the Milla is very nice quality. [emoji4]


----------



## namie

Mine in phantom gray


----------



## Sculli

namie said:


> Mine in phantom gray
> 
> View attachment 3212725




I just got the same bag yesterday, the leather is so nice! 
Here is mine:


----------



## Thik4Sho

I just purchased an MCM Stark Backpack with Studs and a Claus Bi-Fold Coin Wallet.  Is anyone else on the forum into MCM?


----------



## Thik4Sho

Discerning people who enjoy classic yet innovative styles will purchase the MCM brand.  I happen to own the MCM Stark backpack with studs and the Claus Bi-Fold Coin wallet which I truly love.    I have a couple of Louis Vuitton pieces, but I kind of fell out with LV because they wouldn't repair my $475 wallet that I purchased directly from them.


----------



## Bambieee

MCM is extremely popular in NYC. I see the monogram tote bags practically everywhere...especially on the younger crowd ages 18 to late twenties. I like the small goods and non-monogram bags.


----------



## skyqueen

Thik4Sho said:


> I just purchased an MCM Stark Backpack with Studs and a Claus Bi-Fold Coin Wallet.  Is anyone else on the forum into MCM?


Here's a thread you may find interesting!
http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/mcm-bags-i-dont-get-them-881062.html


----------



## alansgail

eeeep! There are so many bags that I don't "get", but then I don't have to. 
Bags are like light fixtures....there are many more ugly ones than there are pretty ones.


----------



## KittieKelly

I have my MCM for a few years now. It's just an "OK" looking bag to me. I don't use it often, I guess because it doesnt have that glamour factor? not sure with me. I only take it out on rainy days...that's bag abuse isnt it?


----------



## alansgail

dangerouscurves said:


> This! People are so quick to judge sometimes.


"quick to judge", yes, but ignorant as well. And in this case I'm not meaning the derogatory form of ignorant but more unaware of the breadth of the brands offerings because they keep seeing the same monogram styles over and over again.


----------



## mintmatcha

I'm not sure but I've heard their backpacks aren't made of real leather so it might not be quite value for money. These backpacks become very popular in Asia because many k-pop stars wore them.. not sure about other places though


----------



## dangerouscurves

mintmatcha said:


> I'm not sure but I've heard their backpacks aren't made of real leather so it might not be quite value for money. These backpacks become very popular in Asia because many k-pop stars wore them.. not sure about other places though




They're popular here too in Germany. Some of their backpacks are made of leather, some aren't and it's reflected in the price.


----------



## dangerouscurves

alansgail said:


> "quick to judge", yes, but ignorant as well. And in this case I'm not meaning the derogatory form of ignorant but more unaware of the breadth of the brands offerings because they keep seeing the same monogram styles over and over again.




Yes, it's like when people say I dislike Louis Vuitton because their bags are canvas and monogrammed when in fact there are so many LV bags made of leather without monogram.


----------



## KittieKelly

My MCM, purchased a few years ago
(sorry for the sideways pic, couldn't get it straight)


----------



## TokyoBound

JFC, I hate Michael Kors, but I'm not about to start a thread just to bash it.  I think MCM has some of the nicest all leather handbags for the price point.  I even like some of their monogram stuff because the colors and prints used can be whimsical (like the galaxy print tote from this fall).  If you're a bag charm junkie like me, well then, this is a good brand for you.

One caveat I noticed though is that the monogram can confuse people who aren't really savvy to the brand or the handbag world.  My former boss, who is only 31, thought the monogram read "MOM" and she was like, "But you don't have any kids."


----------



## chessmont

LOL about he MOM thing!


----------



## Bambieee

TokyoBound said:


> JFC, I hate Michael Kors, but I'm not about to start a thread just to bash it.  I think MCM has some of the nicest all leather handbags for the price point.  I even like some of their monogram stuff because the colors and prints used can be whimsical (like the galaxy print tote from this fall).  If you're a bag charm junkie like me, well then, this is a good brand for you.
> 
> One caveat I noticed though is that the monogram can confuse people who aren't really savvy to the brand or the handbag world.  *My former boss, who is only 31, thought the monogram read "MOM" and she was like, "But you don't have any kids." *


----------



## TokyoBound

Ngl, I wasn't huge on the monogram thing to begin with, but like I said, I really do like some of their backgrounds.  Lol, after this though, I'm tempted to stick to straight leather, or wear my monogram stuff in the shopping areas where ppl who recognize these brands congregate.


----------



## Marie Lee

Sl0thbear said:


> T
> 
> The few that i have looked at have said they were coated canvas. I even went back and checked out the nordstrom and neiman marcus site and checked out a few more for the hell of it and some say coated camvas with leather trim but most just say coated canvas.... If im spending several hundred or thousands of dollars on a bag it needs to be leather. I dont care if the queen of england hand made it herself coates canvas seems like a rip off to me.


 Lv, Gucci, Burberry to name a few  sell coated canvas bags for over a  thousand, I have 4 mcm bags, 2  solid black regular leather, 2 monogram.  2  vintage, 2 new. The old ones wear super, hope the new do the same..  Love these, and I am old.


----------



## paculina

I guess I associate MCM with that logo that I hate. I had kinda put them on the same level as Juicy Couture - that juvenile, teeny-bopper market, which based on the comments here, might not be too far off.  I think I've seen the galaxy bag, which is cute, but otherwise I've only seen the logo bags and I've never looked to see what else they have. So I went to look. I might be able to be persuaded in the future, I like their studded stuff, but right now, I didn't see anything that I have to have.


----------



## amy_86

Anyone knows how to authenticte a Mcm backpack ? I bought one from a reputable seller in Singapore but somehow the bag I received has many defects  the handle seemed off.. The tag is not seen properly.. &#55357;&#56877;&#55357;&#56877;it feels like a fake. I felt it is a fake


----------



## OneMoreDay

In case you missed it, Large Milla in Grey Croc Stamp at Nordstrom.

Item #5086702
15"W x 11"H x 6 ½"D. (Interior capacity: large.)
3 ¾" strap drop; 17 ½" shoulder strap drop.
3.4 lbs










Link - http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/mcm-lar...rigin=category&BaseUrl=All+Handbags+&+Wallets


----------



## preciousl

dinitegrity said:


> Mod pic (excuse my outfit):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope to see more of MCM in this thread too. It is really popular now that I see people with it everywhere.




Beautiful! I've been thinking to get the Milla, not sure about if it will keep its value for resale though.


----------



## sf13

does anyone know how much cheaper if I get MCM bags in Korea? I have my eyes on the Milla. Thanks.


----------



## DrFashion

I need advice, trying to choose between the milla large in phantom gray and the celine all soft tote, thoughts?  can the milla large hold a 13" MBP?


----------



## cologne

Hi everybody. I am new to this brand and am wondering if anybody can tell me about price increases and sales. If and how often do price increases occur? Do all bags go on sale once/twice a year or only selected?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## anthrosphere

Just bought this cutie from Palo Alto Nordstrom. It's so cute, so roomy while being petite! I also love the versatility of the top handles and long strap. I love my bag! I also attached a picture of the bag with my RM scarf tied to it, too.


----------



## Ludmilla

anthrosphere said:


> Just bought this cutie from Palo Alto Nordstrom. It's so cute, so roomy while being petite! I also love the versatility of the top handles and long strap. I love my bag! I also attached a picture of the bag with my RM scarf tied to it, too.




Very happy pop of colour. Perfect. Enjoy. [emoji4]


----------



## skyqueen

anthrosphere said:


> Just bought this cutie from Palo Alto Nordstrom. It's so cute, so roomy while being petite! I also love the versatility of the top handles and long strap. I love my bag! I also attached a picture of the bag with my RM scarf tied to it, too.


Love it!


----------



## anthrosphere

Ludmilla said:


> Very happy pop of colour. Perfect. Enjoy. [emoji4]





skyqueen said:


> Love it!



Thank you both!


----------



## preciousl

anthrosphere said:


> Just bought this cutie from Palo Alto Nordstrom. It's so cute, so roomy while being petite! I also love the versatility of the top handles and long strap. I love my bag! I also attached a picture of the bag with my RM scarf tied to it, too.




I'm stuck between this size or the medium. What can you fit in this bag?


----------



## anthrosphere

preciousl said:


> I'm stuck between this size or the medium. What can you fit in this bag?



Just the essentials, mostly. I can fit my LV small agenda, sunglasses, keys, travel cosmetics, large smartphone, small camera... it won't fit anything larger than an iPad Mini, though. If you carry a lot of stuff then I recommend the medium.


----------



## preciousl

anthrosphere said:


> Just the essentials, mostly. I can fit my LV small agenda, sunglasses, keys, travel cosmetics, large smartphone, small camera... it won't fit anything larger than an iPad Mini, though. If you carry a lot of stuff then I recommend the medium.




Thanks! I want to carry my tablet at times so perhaps a medium is a better bet.


----------



## fashion16

After seeing the large milla on another thread, I knew I had to have it!! Neiman Marcus has $100 off with the code LEAPYEAR. Today is the last day.  I just used it on the milla I bought this morning!


----------



## preciousl

I checked the milla in Harrods and the sales lady said they recently replaced the leather. It's meant to be similar to Hermes so that it doesn't sag. I want it more than ever now!


----------



## fashion16

So my large phantom gray milla arrived and immediately went back to Neiman Marcus.  The bag is def high quality but it felt...well, boring. It also looks incredibly small. I could fit my laptop in the large but barely. There was zero room on the sides and I had to wiggle it to get it in there.  The exterior pockets are also very narrow so if you have anything bulky in them, the top flap will not close well. All around, nice bag, poor design for my needs


----------



## Elaine1904

fashion16 said:


> So my large phantom gray milla arrived and immediately went back to Neiman Marcus.  The bag is def high quality but it felt...well, boring. It also looks incredibly small. I could fit my laptop in the large but barely. There was zero room on the sides and I had to wiggle it to get it in there.  The exterior pockets are also very narrow so if you have anything bulky in them, the top flap will not close well. All around, nice bag, poor design for my needs




Awww what a pity.. So sad to hear, I was so excited for you 
How big is your laptop? If it could for in there,
Do you think it would be durable enough to carry a laptop daily?


----------



## Orlie

fashion16 said:


> It also looks incredibly small.



Too bad it was too small.  They do have an "extra large" men's version (same bag, different name).  But that won't help with the "boring" part.


----------



## fashion16

Laptop is 13 inches long so not crazy big. Just didn't seem functional


----------



## BleuSaphir

I'm really feeling this mini backpack. I think it a awesome alternative to the LV Palm Spring Mini backpack.  [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## dangerouscurves

Luxe_addiction said:


> I'm really feeling this mini backpack. I think it a awesome alternative to the LV Palm Spring Mini backpack.  [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> View attachment 3294349




Unfortunately from the description they're not leather.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Just joined this club!!! Medium Milla in Phantom Gray! Thank you Ruxoru. Your videos have convinced me! And you're right! The leather is sumptuous and the quality is much better than some other high-end designer bags quality.


----------



## dangerouscurves

preciousl said:


> I checked the milla in Harrods and the sales lady said they recently replaced the leather. It's meant to be similar to Hermes so that it doesn't sag. I want it more than ever now!




Now that explains the two different prices of the same bag (large Milla tote) on their website. One is 975$ and the other is 1100$. The older one has veins across the bag and also slouchier on the corners while the newer one doesn't have any veins and looks sturdier on the corners.


----------



## preciousl

dangerouscurves said:


> Now that explains the two different prices of the same bag (large Milla tote) on their website. One is 975$ and the other is 1100$. The older one has veins across the bag and also slouchier on the corners while the newer one doesn't have any veins and looks sturdier on the corners.




Yup, the sales lady said that why their price has increased. Really want one now!


----------



## dangerouscurves

preciousl said:


> Yup, the sales lady said that why their price has increased. Really want one now!




Go get it! For the price and the suede lining, it's worth it. If it looks too boring you can dress it with bag charms.


----------



## preciousl

dangerouscurves said:


> Go get it! For the price and the suede lining, it's worth it. If it looks too boring you can dress it with bag charms.




Haha, I would love to but I'm currently doing my masters... I know it's cheaper than other brands but still need to save for course related things. One day...


----------



## dangerouscurves

preciousl said:


> Haha, I would love to but I'm currently doing my masters... I know it's cheaper than other brands but still need to save for course related things. One day...




[emoji4][emoji4][emoji4] You should've done your master in Germany. It's free [emoji6]. 

Joking aside, I think the Milla is their flagship bag. It's should still be there when you finish your master then you can get it to congratulate your self. [emoji4]


----------



## BleuSaphir

dangerouscurves said:


> Just joined this club!!! Medium Milla in Phantom Gray! Thank you Ruxoru. Your videos have convinced me! And you're right! The leather is sumptuous and the quality is much better than some other high-end designer bags quality.
> 
> View attachment 3300384




Cute bag! [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## dangerouscurves

Luxe_addiction said:


> I'm really feeling this mini backpack. I think it a awesome alternative to the LV Palm Spring Mini backpack.  [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> View attachment 3294349




Are you getting it?


----------



## preciousl

dangerouscurves said:


> [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4] You should've done your master in Germany. It's free [emoji6].
> 
> Joking aside, I think the Milla is their flagship bag. It's should still be there when you finish your master then you can get it to congratulate your self. [emoji4]




Haha I know! Kinda wish I did [emoji80] 
Will save for it from my part time job hehe


----------



## BleuSaphir

dangerouscurves said:


> Are you getting it?



Probably not now. But I want a larger backpack first. After I save up the planned backpack, I will go after it.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Luxe_addiction said:


> Probably not now. But I want a larger backpack first. After I save up the planned backpack, I will go after it.




[emoji4] [emoji108]


----------



## dangerouscurves

TK Maxx in Cologne, Germany is having MCM bags at the moment!! OMG!


----------



## Elaine1904

dangerouscurves said:


> TK Maxx in Cologne, Germany is having MCM bags at the moment!! OMG!
> View attachment 3304095
> 
> View attachment 3304096
> 
> View attachment 3304097
> 
> View attachment 3304098




Nice! How much is it?


----------



## SaavyShopper

Here's my contribution. 


Waiting for the train with my MCM Shopper Project Visetos in cognac.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Elaine1904 said:


> Nice! How much is it?




Between 250-400. I like the studded top handle with the Leopard print one but and it's only 250. Since I already got two bags this month, I don't wanna get a side eye from my bf.


----------



## dangerouscurves

I almost had a heart attack when I saw this bag in TK Maxx (again!). And it's made-in Italy. Beautiful leather and lined in suede.


----------



## Ludmilla

dangerouscurves said:


> I almost had a heart attack when I saw this bag in TK Maxx (again!). And it's made-in Italy. Beautiful leather and lined in suede.
> View attachment 3305152




This is really one gorgeous bag! [emoji7]
Congrats on your new Milla btw. It is stunning. [emoji4]


----------



## dangerouscurves

Ludmilla said:


> This is really one gorgeous bag! [emoji7]
> Congrats on your new Milla btw. It is stunning. [emoji4]




Thank you, Girl! If I hadn't bought the Milla, I would've bought that one. It was only 499. A lot cheaper than the Milla since it's in TK Maxx. Too bad I don't know the same but I'll search that bag in Ebay next month if it's sold out in TK Maxx.


----------



## Ludmilla

dangerouscurves said:


> Thank you, Girl! If I hadn't bought the Milla, I would've bought that one. It was only 499. A lot cheaper than the Milla since it's in TK Maxx. Too bad I don't know the same but I'll search that bag in Ebay next month if it's sold out in TK Maxx.




You have been very brave to walk away from this beauty... Somehow beautiful tempting bags have the bad habit to pop up just after buying another beautiful bag. [emoji16]
I'm keeping my fingers crossed that you can score that bag again. [emoji4]


----------



## papertiger

dangerouscurves said:


> I almost had a heart attack when I saw this bag in TK Maxx (again!). And it's made-in Italy. Beautiful leather and lined in suede.
> View attachment 3305152



That's beautiful


----------



## HotRedBag

Gorgeous bag!


----------



## galex101404

anthrosphere said:


> Just bought this cutie from Palo Alto Nordstrom. It's so cute, so roomy while being petite! I also love the versatility of the top handles and long strap. I love my bag! I also attached a picture of the bag with my RM scarf tied to it, too.




Hi! Just wanted to check in to see how you're liking this size bag. Not sure if it will be too small for me, but really want to take the plunge and buy it. Thanks!!


----------



## anthrosphere

galex101404 said:


> Hi! Just wanted to check in to see how you're liking this size bag. Not sure if it will be too small for me, but really want to take the plunge and buy it. Thanks!!



It's quite small. A lot smaller than it looks. The open compartments that sits on the left and right sides of the zipper pocket, can bulge out if you put too much stuff in there, thus making it difficult take items out of the zipper pocket. However, the pockets that are hidden underneath the magnetic flaps are easier to put stuff in because they are wider and roomier. If you carry a lot of stuff on a day-to-day basis, I strongly suggest getting the larger one. The small one is cute, but it's only good if you carry as little as possible. And also, I wouldn't recommend over-filling this smaller bag, as it can get very heavy, even when worn crossbody. I don't carry mine as much anymore for that reason.

Definitely get the bigger one, you won't regret it. If you still want this small one, I recommend trying it out in-store  before you buy it. Good luck!


----------



## amandacoco

i really want to buy the mcm milla mini in phantom grey. not the extra mini one lol


----------



## stephanie0101

Hello all!

I've been looking at MCM handbags for a while now but I am unsure because I'm completely new to the company!  To be honest, I'm not interested in their pieces that are all plastered with their logo   But I've been eyeing the Milla tote from them for a couple of months now!

More specifically, either the medium Milla:
http://www.mcmworldwide.com/en/women/bags/top-handle-bags/milla-tote/MWT6SMA04.html?cgid=Women-Bags-Totes-Shoppers&dwvar_MWT6SMA04_color=EP

Or the large Milla:
http://www.mcmworldwide.com/en/women/bags/top-handle-bags/milla-tote/MWT6SMA03.html?cgid=Women-Bags-Totes-Shoppers&dwvar_MWT6SMA03_color=EP

I love simple yet practical handbags and this definitely caught my eye!  I'm about 5' 7" and I feel like both these sizes would be good for me!  The bag looks so spacious because of all the compartments (I'm the type of girl that stores her life in a handbag ahah!).

For those who do own the Milla tote, I would love your opinions or reviews regarding the bag on things like the leather (are there different types of leather for this bag?), structure and just functionality in general!

Thank you in advance


----------



## Marisaa

There is a thread about mcm bags here, just look up.


----------



## Manelieht

Still enjoying my MCM  Just wanted to update how I wore it recently. I was 32 weeks pregnant here so the crossbody option was a bit snug


----------



## stephanie0101

For those who have the Milla, how is the shape after use, does it lose it's shape?

I've been eyeing it for quite a while because its so simple and it looks structured!


----------



## dangerouscurves

stephanie0101 said:


> For those who have the Milla, how is the shape after use, does it lose it's shape?
> 
> I've been eyeing it for quite a while because its so simple and it looks structured!




Mine is only a month old, no slouching so far. There are a couple of Milla review on You Tube, you can see how it looks after some time. It gets a bit slouchy on the bottom but the slouch makes it even more beautiful if that makes sense.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Manelieht said:


> Still enjoying my MCM  Just wanted to update how I wore it recently. I was 32 weeks pregnant here so the crossbody option was a bit snug




She's gorgy! I hope they'll make a mini version of this bag with a chain strap. I'll buy it in a heart beat.


----------



## Manelieht

dangerouscurves said:


> She's gorgy! I hope they'll make a mini version of this bag with a chain strap. I'll buy it in a heart beat.


That would look super cute! This is the Little Veronika Visetos Snake btw.!


----------



## ManilaMama

Hello ladies! I'm glad I found this thread! I'm a huge MCM fan and I have a few items from them. 

I have two plush animal key charms... I have a large pink studded backpack and I have this Little Veronika Satchel that I absolutely adore (photo below). It's one of the most complimented bags in my entire bag collection! 

I can't wait to go to Hong Kong or Taipei to buy more items. Hopefully I get to go back this year! 

I'll try to take photos of my other MCM stuff later on (the bag charms and the backpack). 

Nice to be among MCM fans!


----------



## dangerouscurves

ManilaMama said:


> Hello ladies! I'm glad I found this thread! I'm a huge MCM fan and I have a few items from them.
> 
> I have two plush animal key charms... I have a large pink studded backpack and I have this Little Veronika Satchel that I absolutely adore (photo below). It's one of the most complimented bags in my entire bag collection!
> 
> I can't wait to go to Hong Kong or Taipei to buy more items. Hopefully I get to go back this year!
> 
> I'll try to take photos of my other MCM stuff later on (the bag charms and the backpack).
> 
> Nice to be among MCM fans!
> 
> View attachment 3322784




Puuuurrrrtyyyyy!!!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## ManilaMama

dangerouscurves said:


> Puuuurrrrtyyyyy!!!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you so much! I just came from the MCM website and drooled over the mini backpack! 

I just need to rob a bank now haha.. Too many bags on my wishlist.. too little cash!


----------



## dangerouscurves

ManilaMama said:


> Thank you so much! I just came from the MCM website and drooled over the mini backpack!
> 
> 
> 
> I just need to rob a bank now haha.. Too many bags on my wishlist.. too little cash!




I know, right? I like that there are cute (Asian cute) MCM bags and there are the more mature one. I saw 3 MCM bags in TK Maxx a few weeks ago, and I wished I had the money to buy them all.


----------



## ShaneF

I Have an MCM Reveal - Who's here ?


----------



## myluvofbags

ShaneF said:


> I Have an MCM Reveal - Who's here ?


Here &#128080;


----------



## ShaneF

.............................


----------



## ShaneF

Another Teaser


----------



## dangerouscurves

ShaneF said:


> Another Teaser




Milla?


----------



## ShaneF

Yes The Gorgeous Milla in Large


----------



## ShaneF

And the Berlin Series


----------



## ShaneF

My New Babies


----------



## ShaneF

I do feel a kinship more to this Berlin Box in Black and Grey instead of the Black and Gold .... What do you guys think ?


----------



## dangerouscurves

ShaneF said:


> I do feel a kinship more to this Berlin Box in Black and Grey instead of the Black and Gold .... What do you guys think ?




Congrats!!!! The Berlin Box is sich a cute bag. I prefer in the black and gold combo more. I think it looks more chic.


----------



## myluvofbags

Congratulations! Both bags are beautiful.  Wow, it's hard to decide between the two Berlins. I do like the one with gold accents and think it's a better choice since your Milla is gray.


----------



## Ludmilla

Wow, you have found some pretty bags. [emoji7]
I prefer the gold and black combo for the Berlin Box, too.


----------



## Rayofsunxo

I am.. [emoji137]&#127995;


----------



## cabbagekid

I am in love with this mini backpack from MCM! I think the MCM is slightly smaller and IMO cuter. I definitely prefer this to the LV Mini Palmsprings backpack. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## dangerouscurves

cabbagekid said:


> I am in love with this mini backpack from MCM! I think the MCM is slightly smaller and IMO cuter. I definitely prefer this to the LV Mini Palmsprings backpack. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3336396




Awwww the bag is too cute. I prefer the look of this to the LV one. It looks more modern and edgy. What can you fit in?


----------



## cabbagekid

dangerouscurves said:


> Awwww the bag is too cute. I prefer the look of this to the LV one. It looks more modern and edgy. What can you fit in?




[emoji173]&#65039; It is deceptively large despite how tiny it is. Here is what I fill it with on a regular day. Image is sans iPhone 6+ that also fits into the bag. Hope this helps! [emoji111]&#65039;


----------



## ManilaMama

Ohhhhhh lovely eye candy!!! 

I super want that Berlin box AND that mini backpack!!!! 

[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## dangerouscurves

cabbagekid said:


> [emoji173]&#65039; It is deceptively large despite how tiny it is. Here is what I fill it with on a regular day. Image is sans iPhone 6+ that also fits into the bag. Hope this helps! [emoji111]&#65039;
> View attachment 3336437
> View attachment 3336438




Thank you! Wow. That fits a lot!


----------



## ShaneF

dangerouscurves said:


> Congrats!!!! The Berlin Box is sich a cute bag. I prefer in the black and gold combo more. I think it looks more chic.


Thank you !!!!


----------



## ShaneF

myluvofbags said:


> Congratulations! Both bags are beautiful.  Wow, it's hard to decide between the two Berlins. I do like the one with gold accents and think it's a better choice since your Milla is gray.


Thank You !! I know - I really feel i will get more use out of the Black and grey Berlin - I am already on the hunt for the Brown vicetos berlin box as an in-between :greengrin:


----------



## ShaneF

Ludmilla said:


> Wow, you have found some pretty bags. [emoji7]
> I prefer the gold and black combo for the Berlin Box, too.


Thank Youuuu!!! Everyone prefers the gold and Black Combo so ive decided to keep it and buy another box in brown.


----------



## ShaneF

cabbagekid said:


> I am in love with this mini backpack from MCM! I think the MCM is slightly smaller and IMO cuter. I definitely prefer this to the LV Mini Palmsprings backpack. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3336396


Ohhh this is gorge and fits quite alot -hmmm Impressive! ( coming from someone who HATES backpacks)


----------



## ManilaMama

cabbagekid said:


> I am in love with this mini backpack from MCM! I think the MCM is slightly smaller and IMO cuter. I definitely prefer this to the LV Mini Palmsprings backpack. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3336396




By any chance can we see mod shots? Like just how you'd wear it on your shoulder or crossbody? I'm wondering if I should pull the trigger on this.. 

Also, why do you think it's better than the LV one? (Just curious). I know the price is heaps better.. But what else?


----------



## Ludmilla

cabbagekid said:


> [emoji173]&#65039; It is deceptively large despite how tiny it is. Here is what I fill it with on a regular day. Image is sans iPhone 6+ that also fits into the bag. Hope this helps! [emoji111]&#65039;
> View attachment 3336437
> View attachment 3336438




What a cute little Tardis bag. I am really surprised how much it fits. Enjoy. [emoji4]


----------



## cabbagekid

ManilaMama said:


> By any chance can we see mod shots? Like just how you'd wear it on your shoulder or crossbody? I'm wondering if I should pull the trigger on this..
> 
> Also, why do you think it's better than the LV one? (Just curious). I know the price is heaps better.. But what else?



The LV Palm Springs Mini is slightly taller (9.8' vs 7' on MCM), and somehow doesn't look as cute against my frame as a crossbody. Price wise, it's alot more than the MCM and is also made of coated canvas. I have many LV bags, don't get me wrong... just honestly, I find the MCM canvas thicker than the LV canvas and I'm also not sure paying a premium price makes any sense for such a trendy piece. There's a three-month wait list for the LV piece where I am and maybe it's social media overexposure but I find everyone (and their mother?!?) has the mini LV backpack. But these are just my thoughts and why I finally chose the MCM.

Will try and share some mod shots soon! HTH!


----------



## cabbagekid

Ludmilla said:


> What a cute little Tardis bag. I am really surprised how much it fits. Enjoy. [emoji4]



As was I, thanks! Over the weekend, I was even able to fit my sony RX100 compact camera in there. This really is the little bag that can! Haha


----------



## BleuSaphir

cabbagekid said:


> I am in love with this mini backpack from MCM! I think the MCM is slightly smaller and IMO cuter. I definitely prefer this to the LV Mini Palmsprings backpack. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3336396




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
Super cute!!! The cognac version is still on my wishlist. If they offered black with gold hardware-I would go for black.


----------



## lc604

Just got the medium Milla in whisper grey delivered to my work. I'm debating on whether or not to exchange for the phantom grey instead. Has anyone had problems with colour transfer on the light coloured Millas? 

Pic of the back of the bag:


----------



## lc604

levint said:


> Just got the medium Milla in whisper grey delivered to my work. I'm debating on whether or not to exchange for the phantom grey instead. Has anyone had problems with colour transfer on the light coloured Millas?
> 
> Pic of the back of the bag:
> View attachment 3346341




Additional pics of the bag:


----------



## OT93

HELP is this MCM zip pouch authentic ?! i found it in a really good price but the rhombus are not filled in also the inside tag says NOT for sale  the seller claims that a friend works for MCM and gifted it to her ... what do you think ?


----------



## skyqueen

NM is offering a custom Shopper...hand painted. Anyone order/own one? Thoughts?


----------



## Jnly

Cannot decide btwn a mcm milla in medium or mini!  Im just scared the medium can get bulky?


----------



## dangerouscurves

Jnly said:


> Cannot decide btwn a mcm milla in medium or mini!  Im just scared the medium can get bulky?




What do your normally carry? I prefer the look of the medium and it's more useful especially when traveling.


----------



## dangerouscurves

OT93 said:


> HELP is this MCM zip pouch authentic ?! i found it in a really good price but the rhombus are not filled in also the inside tag says NOT for sale  the seller claims that a friend works for MCM and gifted it to her ... what do you think ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3351313
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3351314
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3351315
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3351316




This looks authentic to me. It was probably a 'gift' for a store opening or something.


----------



## EvieSeb5671

I have a black glossy MCM wallet (it's one of those long, snap closure, flap wallets with 5 compartments) that I got through Emirates somehow (I either bought it on the plane or purchased it with my frequent flyer miles, not sure). I've had it for well over 5 years already and I have to say the quality is amazing. It's been through everything, I've put it on pavement, bricks, all kinds of things that you probably shouldn't put your leather goods on and it still looks great. There are some scratches on the glossy outside but they're really not that apparent.  Another thing I love about this wallet is that (for the most part) the logo isn't very apparent which I'm really happy about! The quality of this wallet is really making me look into perhaps purchasing one of their bags.


----------



## tambles

Anyone have the leather Patricia crossbody?  Would love to see pictures and any feedback on this bag.  I'm considering this one.


----------



## leechiyong

Just bought my first MCM bag, the extra mini Milla in Tile Blue!  Such a great bag.  I love all the details:  the handles, pockets, and the feet.  Adding in a comparison shot with my SDJ Toy size too.


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

tambles said:


> Anyone have the leather Patricia crossbody?  Would love to see pictures and any feedback on this bag.  I'm considering this one.


Hi. I did purchase the Patricia bag in Cognac. It is beautiful -- and tiny.  This is a good thing for me. I have a bad back, so this is a good thing. It is a nice leather and doesn't show scratches. The hardware is a nice cross between gold and gunmetal. The black leather reminded me of box calf. Beautiful. I will try to find a photo for you.

beeble.


----------



## preciousl

leechiyong said:


> Just bought my first MCM bag, the extra mini Milla in Tile Blue!  Such a great bag.  I love all the details:  the handles, pockets, and the feet.  Adding in a comparison shot with my SDJ Toy size too.




Which do you prefer? [emoji16]


----------



## tambles

Balto Bag Lady said:


> Hi. I did purchase the Patricia bag in Cognac. It is beautiful -- and tiny.  This is a good thing for me. I have a bad back, so this is a good thing. It is a nice leather and doesn't show scratches. The hardware is a nice cross between gold and gunmetal. The black leather reminded me of box calf. Beautiful. I will try to find a photo for you.
> 
> beeble.


Thanks!  I would love to see some pics!


----------



## leechiyong

preciousl said:


> Which do you prefer? [emoji16]



Hmmm...that's a tough one in terms of personal preference.   It's a tie at the moment.  I keep thinking about if I'd have still bought the Milla had it only available in the beetroot pink and which one I'd carry more often, but am just glad there was the blue so I could have both.  

That said, based on durability/value, I'm not sure if I'd recommend the SDJ to others (I'm a diehard fan of the design, so overlook this factor for myself) and haven't had the Milla long enough to comment on this.


----------



## lc604

Ended up exchanging the light grey for the dark grey Milla. I got the Milla to replace my small SDJ and I have no regrets. The Milla is lighter and the quality is just as good as the SDJ [emoji846]


----------



## leechiyong

levint said:


> Ended up exchanging the light grey for the dark grey Milla. I got the Milla to replace my small SDJ and I have no regrets. The Milla is lighter and the quality is just as good as the SDJ [emoji846]
> 
> View attachment 3379921


Such a lovely bag!


----------



## dangerouscurves

levint said:


> Ended up exchanging the light grey for the dark grey Milla. I got the Milla to replace my small SDJ and I have no regrets. The Milla is lighter and the quality is just as good as the SDJ [emoji846]
> 
> View attachment 3379921




Congrats. MCM has better quality than SDJ based on my experience.


----------



## TaylorXavier

I'm debating on the Milla mini and medium. Does anyone have a photo of these two lovely bags next to each other?


----------



## dangerouscurves

TaylorXavier said:


> I'm debating on the Milla mini and medium. Does anyone have a photo of these two lovely bags next to each other?




I don't have any mini but I've seen both in real life and I have the medium. The mini is very small. The medium is for for day bag.


----------



## fierce

Just a heads-up that MCM is having its sample sale in New York June 23-28 (noon-7 the first day, 11-7 after) at 150 Greene St. in Soho. There is a purse/coat check at the door. Prices are supposed to be up to 80% off retail. 

In previous years this sale was held in a Midtown hotel and was pretty low-key -- when MCM was a German brand whose heyday was during the tail end of the disco era -- but as you can imagine when the brand was purchased by a South Korean company and bags started to appear on the arms of Beyonce, rappers and Asian actors & popstars, the lines got longer and the prices higher. Those sales were a mix of mostly women's bags, high and low end, men's work bags, small leather goods, keychains, a few accessories like hats and dog leashes and occasionally some canvas totes. You used to also see some items that were exclusively sold outside the U.S. from time to time - I once scored a big, colorful leather hobo from Craig & Karl's first collaboration with the brand that was only sold in Shanghai for $275. I am hoping that the move to one of 260 Sample Sale's locations means that there is a lot more stock priced lower than past years.


----------



## dangerouscurves

I read that actually in it's heyday before the previous owner filed bankruptcy MCM merchandise were more expensive Louis Vuitton.


----------



## fierce

dangerouscurves said:


> I read that actually in it's heyday before the previous owner filed bankruptcy MCM merchandise were more expensive Louis Vuitton.


It was on a par with LV prices, but like LV, it had many issues with fakes on top of company mismanagement.


----------



## gblma55

Waiting to get mine fromBloomingdales..had a sale you get 25.00 off every hundred dollars.  I am getting the milla large in the dark gray- you are limited in colors in the milla tote thought the dark gray would be the best


----------



## OT93

dangerouscurves said:


> This looks authentic to me. It was probably a 'gift' for a store opening or something.


thank you for your reply  ! i ended up purchaning it and it is really beautiful and it seems genuine


----------



## TaylorXavier

dangerouscurves said:


> I don't have any mini but I've seen both in real life and I have the medium. The mini is very small. The medium is for for day bag.



Thanks for the feedback! I'm still tempted to get the mini as an errand bag. I guess I'll have to see it in store.


----------



## ARMCANDIES

I just love seeing everyone's 'armcandies'. I wasn't a Mcm fan until lately when I got addicted to backpacks as I always been an Lv fanatic. Honestly the quality of these bags are far superior than Lv models especially the Palm Spring which I bought .


----------



## charlie_c

I didn't care for MCM until these babies came along! I was looking for the rockstar vanity case initially, but totally fell in love with the Berlin small crossbody also! [emoji7]


----------



## dangerouscurves

ARMCANDIES said:


> I just love seeing everyone's 'armcandies'. I wasn't a Mcm fan until lately when I got addicted to backpacks as I always been an Lv fanatic. Honestly the quality of these bags are far superior than Lv models especially the Palm Spring which I bought .





charlie_c said:


> I didn't care for MCM until these babies came along! I was looking for the rockstar vanity case initially, but totally fell in love with the Berlin small crossbody also! [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3385241



Great bags!!!


----------



## BleuSaphir

charlie_c said:


> I didn't care for MCM until these babies came along! I was looking for the rockstar vanity case initially, but totally fell in love with the Berlin small crossbody also! [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3385241


So cute! Second bag remind me of the LV Petit Malle.


----------



## TaylorXavier

I checked both the mini and medium Millas in store and decided to go with the medium Milla tricolor in pale mauve. The leather and stitching look divine! I would post a photo but I'm still figuring out how to.


----------



## dangerouscurves

TaylorXavier said:


> I checked both the mini and medium Millas in store and decided to go with the medium Milla tricolor in pale mauve. The leather and stitching look divine! I would post a photo but I'm still figuring out how to.



Yay!!! Congrats! Yep, leather and stitching of Milla are definitely superior than most of those designer bags. Can't wait for the pictures!


----------



## TaylorXavier

View media item 26This is my first tricolor bag and I like it! The SA said this bag has the new leather that is better than the old ones. Not sure what the exact differences are because I compared the two bags (old leather and new leather) and didn't find any notable differences. 
The bag charm is a cheapo one I bought in Bangkok while on a business trip. It was only around 6 dollars I think.


----------



## dangerouscurves

TaylorXavier said:


> View media item 26This is my first tricolor bag and I like it! The SA said this bag has the new leather that is better than the old ones. Not sure what the exact differences are because I compared the two bags (old leather and new leather) and didn't find any notable differences.
> The bag charm is a cheapo one I bought in Bangkok while on a business trip. It was only around 6 dollars I think.



Can't see the picture.


----------



## TaylorXavier

Here you go


----------



## charlie_c

Luxe_addiction said:


> So cute! Second bag remind me of the LV Petit Malle.



It's roomier than the Petit Malle, that's why I like it so much. And the price is much lower for the same, if not better, craftsmanship. On top of that, gold plated hardware according to Meg's TPF blog post couple weeks ago! Even Chanel don't do that anymore.


----------



## dangerouscurves

TaylorXavier said:


> View attachment 3385774
> 
> Here you go



That's so cute and quirky!

Regarding the leather. The old version has lots of horizontal veins, the new one doesn't have them at all.


----------



## khriseeee

Anyone know the prices of the mini and medium millas in Singapore?


----------



## simplyhappy

Extra 30% off of their already reduced sale prices, online and in store. Code is Summer30

I'm just hesitant to finally take the plunge on some cute bags because they have a no return policy on all sale items. :/


----------



## Bagwis

Hi everyone for those who have or seen the milla mini  does the full size wallet fit in the zipper compartment? I only carry a few things but my wallet is full size. Any feedback from you guys will help. Thank you.


----------



## simplyhappy

Bagwis said:


> Hi everyone for those who have or seen the milla mini  does the full size wallet fit in the zipper compartment? I only carry a few things but my wallet is full size. Any feedback from you guys will help. Thank you.



I actually saw the mini Milla today, its pretty cramped inside because of the many compartments and fold over flap. I can't say for sure, but I don't think a full size wallet fits (like a standard continental style). Hopefully one of the people here that own one can confirm!


----------



## Bagwis

Thanks simplyhappy for the input Oh too bad full size wallet won't fit.


----------



## TaylorXavier

Yes, I don't think a full sized wallet would fit either.


----------



## charlie_c

The berlin small crossbody complimented this romper so well~ Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## dangerouscurves

charlie_c said:


> The berlin small crossbody complimented this romper so well~ Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3393328



Great outfit and bag! [emoji106]


----------



## ireneal427

simplyhappy said:


> Extra 30% off of their already reduced sale prices, online and in store. Code is Summer30
> 
> I'm just hesitant to finally take the plunge on some cute bags because they have a no return policy on all sale items. :/


Nordstrom will match the sale price from MCM website. I ordered the medium milla phantom grey from Nordstrom by calling and then I asked for price match and they did match the price.


----------



## charlie_c

dangerouscurves said:


> Great outfit and bag! [emoji106]



Thank you!


----------



## ireneal427

Need help deciding which one to to keep. Phantom Grey or Tile Blue Medium Milla


----------



## galex101404

ireneal427 said:


> Need help deciding which one to to keep. Phantom Grey or Tile Blue Medium Milla



Tile blue! It's a gorgeous color


----------



## dangerouscurves

ireneal427 said:


> Need help deciding which one to to keep. Phantom Grey or Tile Blue Medium Milla


I like the blue one but I prefer the gold heat stamp on the gray one.


----------



## TaylorXavier

I prefer the Tile Blue but they are both gorgeous.


----------



## aliyahchai

i got it last week


----------



## dangerouscurves

aliyahchai said:


> i got it last week



Oooohh!!! It's beautiful! I want this bag!


----------



## madforhandbags

Bought my first MCM bag today.  It's a medium Liz Shopper in Rubye.  I like that it is reversible, and the reverse side is also nice looking.  I'm also impressed with the included pouchette.  Haven't put anything in it yet, but appears it can hold a fair amount for a pouchette.  Plus, it has a strap, which I REALLY like. 

HOWEVER, I do have a question.  Can someone please tell me or post a picture of what the little straps with clips on each side of the bag are to be used for?  I can't figure it out, nor could the two SA's at SAKS. TIA for any advice about that.


----------



## leechiyong

madforhandbags said:


> HOWEVER, I do have a question.  Can someone please tell me or post a picture of what the little straps with clips on each side of the bag are to be used for?  I can't figure it out, nor could the two SA's at SAKS. TIA for any advice about that.
> 
> View attachment 3402972
> View attachment 3402973


Great bag and color!  Absolutely stunning!

I've seen the clips used to hook onto one another for the sides to tuck in on other bags that are similar.


----------



## madforhandbags

Thank you Leechiyong.  That red jumped right out at me and wouldn't let me go home without that bag.

My first thought was what you suggested, but I couldn't make it work.  It FINALLY dawned on me this morning that the reason the straps and clips are positioned as they are is that the bag is reversible.   When you suggested what I was already thinking, it made me go back again to try to figure it out.  Thanks!


----------



## climbgirl

Hi All, I'm new to MCM and wanted your input on the Medium Project Visetos versus the Medium Liz Shopper.  What do you get for the $100 difference for the Viestos?  Is the quality better on the Viestos?  They are both coated canvas right?  I'm looking at the red and I must say I like the reversible inside of the Visetos better.  TIA!


----------



## OneMoreDay

I DIE!! 
'Munich Tapisserie' Boston bag available on Nordstrom.






Link: http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/mcm-m...=category-personalizedsort&fashioncolor=BLACK


----------



## OneMoreDay

The detailing of this latest collection is amazing. 

MCM 'Mini Mitte - Brocade' Embellished Leather Crossbody Bag







Link: http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/mcm-m...=category-personalizedsort&fashioncolor=BLACK


----------



## OneMoreDay

Love this. If you're not comfortable with fur charms though, look away now.
*'Mini Milla - Gepard' Genuine Calf Hair, Genuine Fox Fur & Leather Tote






Link: http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/mcm-m...category-personalizedsort&fashioncolor=COGNAC
*


----------



## dangerouscurves

OneMoreDay said:


> The detailing of this latest collection is amazing.
> 
> MCM 'Mini Mitte - Brocade' Embellished Leather Crossbody Bag
> 
> View attachment 3405884
> View attachment 3405885
> View attachment 3405887
> View attachment 3405888
> View attachment 3405889
> 
> Link: http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/mcm-m...=category-personalizedsort&fashioncolor=BLACK



I'm in love with this bag!


----------



## madforhandbags

WOW!  That's a beautiful bag, and so different.


----------



## nikki626

ireneal427 said:


> Need help deciding which one to to keep. Phantom Grey or Tile Blue Medium Milla


The grey, that is on my wish list.


----------



## ireneal427

nikki626 said:


> The grey, that is on my wish list.


I did keep the phantom grey as I  think it looks more elegant with the gold hardware and can be used with any color dress or shoes. I also bought the monkey bag charm to adorn it with. They look gorgeous together.


----------



## louisrl

nikki626 said:


> The grey, that is on my wish list.



Oh that is my wish list too! It will be my first mcm if ever..


----------



## louisrl

ireneal427 said:


> Need help deciding which one to to keep. Phantom Grey or Tile Blue Medium Milla



Phantom grey! It's more elegant..


----------



## madeofdreams

For the Milla bag - I noticed that there are 2 flaps which can be opened up, one at the front and the other at the back of the bag. are the flaps secured or are they allowed to flap around? I am quite keen on this but haven't had the chance to check it out in the shops


----------



## OneMoreDay

madeofdreams said:


> For the Milla bag - I noticed that there are 2 flaps which can be opened up, one at the front and the other at the back of the bag. are the flaps secured or are they allowed to flap around? I am quite keen on this but haven't had the chance to check it out in the shops


The flaps tuck into the compartment. Unlikely to come out.


----------



## leechiyong

madeofdreams said:


> For the Milla bag - I noticed that there are 2 flaps which can be opened up, one at the front and the other at the back of the bag. are the flaps secured or are they allowed to flap around? I am quite keen on this but haven't had the chance to check it out in the shops


There's magnets that keep them in place.  I get lazy and just fold them on top of one another without tucking them in and they stay.


----------



## tinycaleb

Hi everyone, I just got my MCM Stark backpack in denim a few days ago, and I love it a lot. However I nocticed that the dye/material has scuffed on the corners of the front pocket. Anyone have ideas on how to fix it? Thanks!


----------



## tinycaleb




----------



## TaylorXavier

madeofdreams said:


> For the Milla bag - I noticed that there are 2 flaps which can be opened up, one at the front and the other at the back of the bag. are the flaps secured or are they allowed to flap around? I am quite keen on this but haven't had the chance to check it out in the shops



There are magnets near either sides of the zipper where the flaps stick to. I don't untuck the flaps to access the inside of my bag. I simply push the flap to the side and reach inside the bag. I hope I was able to explain clearly.


----------



## bagloverny

Just got my MCM medium milla tote in Phantom grey after hearing so many rave reviews! Love this bag, just look at the leather. Such high quality at an amazing price! I got this at a huge discount too by buying from Selfridges.


----------



## leechiyong

bagloverny said:


> View attachment 3424452
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got my MCM medium milla tote in Phantom grey after hearing so many rave reviews! Love this bag, just look at the leather. Such high quality at an amazing price! I got this at a huge discount too by buying from Selfridges.



Such a beauty!  Congrats!


----------



## TaylorXavier

bagloverny said:


> View attachment 3424452
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got my MCM medium milla tote in Phantom grey after hearing so many rave reviews! Love this bag, just look at the leather. Such high quality at an amazing price! I got this at a huge discount too by buying from Selfridges.



Congrats! I agree, the quality of the leather and workmanship of this bag is amazing for the price. I am so impressed.


----------



## leechiyong

TaylorXavier said:


> Congrats! I agree, the quality of the leather and workmanship of this bag is amazing for the price. I am so impressed.



On the bandwagon with you and bagloverny. Bags of this quality tend to have another digit in the price. Rarely do I want more than one of the same style, but I'm really tempted to get another Milla.


----------



## preciousl

leechiyong said:


> On the bandwagon with you and bagloverny. Bags of this quality tend to have another digit in the price. Rarely do I want more than one of the same style, but I'm really tempted to get another Milla.



I really want a milla! But I'm concerned with the weight of the bag even when it's empty. Do u find it heavy at all?


----------



## dangerouscurves

leechiyong said:


> On the bandwagon with you and bagloverny. Bags of this quality tend to have another digit in the price. Rarely do I want more than one of the same style, but I'm really tempted to get another Milla.



Me too! I want the forest green and the navy. The colors these season are amazing. No more bright pink nor neon yellow! Yippee!!!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

preciousl said:


> I really want a milla! But I'm concerned with the weight of the bag even when it's empty. Do u find it heavy at all?



It is heavy but still bearable. The bag is made of leather inside and out.


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

I just bought this "colorblock" Medium Milla Tote from Nordstrom. Since their photos are better than I could ever do, here is the link.
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/mcm-med...tegory-personalizedsort&fashioncolor=SKY BLUE
Good news, I used $$in Nordy Notes, so the bag didn't cost full price. Also, the MCM website has lots of great bags on sale (not mine) and Nordstrom will price match. Go get'em!!
Weighty matters. Yes, she is a bit heavy, but there are things we can do without, like my full-size wallet, a prescription that I rarely use (an aerosol can) and it fits so much. I do love it. And, get so many complements. Also, cannot carry xbody. And, the snake-straps they sell on MCM site -- only 37 inches. Same size as what is on bag. I just carry in my hand.

beeble.


----------



## preciousl

dangerouscurves said:


> It is heavy but still bearable. The bag is made of leather inside and out.



Compared the large and the medium this week in Harrods and found the large bag heavy... I really want it but still contemplating whether to get it because I want to use it as a work bag...


----------



## karilovesbags

ARMCANDIES said:


> I just love seeing everyone's 'armcandies'. I wasn't a Mcm fan until lately when I got addicted to backpacks as I always been an Lv fanatic. Honestly the quality of these bags are far superior than Lv models especially the Palm Spring which I bought .



What size are these?


----------



## alichelsealyn

Am I missing something or is anyone else unable to see prices on their website?


----------



## vincent ko

Does anybody know if the Milla tote in large comes in two different size? I recently bought one from Farfetch and the dimension of the large stated on the product page was 9x15x6 inches, but when I looked at the official page the dimension was different – 11x15x6 inches. Can somebody help me clarify please, thank you.


----------



## dangerouscurves

vincent ko said:


> Does anybody know if the Milla tote in large comes in two different size? I recently bought one from Farfetch and the dimension of the large stated on the product page was 9x15x6 inches, but when I looked at the official page the dimension was different – 11x15x6 inches. Can somebody help me clarify please, thank you.



There's only one size. The official site list the max length (including the gussets) and others list the base's length.


----------



## dangerouscurves

alichelsealyn said:


> Am I missing something or is anyone else unable to see prices on their website?



I think depends where you are located. If you're in the US you can see the price.


----------



## louisrl

Hi there! I'm a newbie here of this brand.. Planning to purchase the Milla tote in medium size for Christmas. I love the look of it most especially the phantom grey color.. Is it worth to buy? Hope you can help me decide.TIA


----------



## louisrl




----------



## dangerouscurves

louisrl said:


> Hi there! I'm a newbie here of this brand.. Planning to purchase the Milla tote in medium size for Christmas. I love the look of it most especially the phantom grey color.. Is it worth to buy? Hope you can help me decide.TIA



Yes, it's worth it! Get it! It's the only designer bag at this price point that has very good quality!!!


----------



## TaylorXavier

louisrl said:


> Hi there! I'm a newbie here of this brand.. Planning to purchase the Milla tote in medium size for Christmas. I love the look of it most especially the phantom grey color.. Is it worth to buy? Hope you can help me decide.TIA



Definitely worth it imho. The quality of the leather and workmanship is so high for the price you pay.


----------



## louisrl

dangerouscurves said:


> Yes, it's worth it! Get it! It's the only designer bag at this price point that has very good quality!!!



Thank you! Your opinion is a great help with my decision. Hope there will still be available color by the time I decide to take her home.. And I really like the design too!.[emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## louisrl

TaylorXavier said:


> Definitely worth it imho. The quality of the leather and workmanship is so high for the price you pay.



Thank you! You are really right.. It's a different brand and style...


----------



## dangerouscurves

louisrl said:


> Thank you! Your opinion is a great help with my decision. Hope there will still be available color by the time I decide to take her home.. And I really like the design too!.[emoji8][emoji8]



You're welcome! It really has a well-thought design. The flaps actually make getting things in and out of the bag easy while avoiding pickpockets. I believe Phantom Grey is a permanent color so it won't go on sale nor will be discontinued [emoji4]


----------



## alichelsealyn

How do the MCM totes compare to the LV Neverfull? I didn't see the MCM totes at Nordstrom but have tried on the Neverfull a couple times and really love how it slouches but is still structured.


----------



## Mariapia

Nothing can beat the Neverfull. 
You seem to love it, go for it.


----------



## louisrl

Mariapia said:


> Nothing can beat the Neverfull.
> You seem to love it, go for it.



Neverfull is a bag that is always on the go.. get it and you will never regret..


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

I have been using my Milla Tote (med) since I found it at Nordstrom.  I love the colors  -- all blues. I can't  use the shoulder strap, because it is too short to use x-body. But I carry it in my hand. I also carry my small Patricia. She is very small, but carries what I need. I bought it in cognac leather and it is gorgeous, also. 

I don't think you can compare a Milla tote to a Neverfull. They are totally different handbags. Both beautiful, but different. The Milla is more like a handbag than a bottomless tote.  I love a tote and I love a satchel. This Milla Tote is like a hybrid. Like that crazy gorgeous Milla (?) backpack.


----------



## justthefacts

I am a LV gal, but think I will try one of their backpacks.


----------



## alichelsealyn

What do you guys think of the strap on the Milla? I'm not sure how I feel about it, It's really sporty, but I love the rest of the bag.


----------



## tatayap

Instant reveal of a black MCM Medium Milla. I asked a friend visiting Seoul to get it for me (even got a free passport case!)
It's so well-made and substantial for the price, full leather with compartments and sturdy hardware.

Off to a personal bag ban this year


----------



## dangerouscurves

alichelsealyn said:


> What do you guys think of the strap on the Milla? I'm not sure how I feel about it, It's really sporty, but I love the rest of the bag.



I like it but don't use it. You could get one of those Fendi or Louis Vuitton straps.


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

MCM makes straps as well. They are on the website.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Balto Bag Lady said:


> MCM makes straps as well. They are on the website.



They do? *Runs to check the website*


----------



## dangerouscurves

Balto Bag Lady said:


> MCM makes straps as well. They are on the website.



Can't find it, may I have the link, please?


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

Here is a link. Go to the bottom of the page and you will see the straps. http://us.mcmworldwide.com/en/search?q=milla+strap
They are beautiful and reasonably priced. But, at the length, too short to be cross body, for me. But a great look.

beeble.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Balto Bag Lady said:


> Here is a link. Go to the bottom of the page and you will see the straps. http://us.mcmworldwide.com/en/search?q=milla+strap
> They are beautiful and reasonably priced. But, at the length, too short to be cross body, for me. But a great look.
> 
> beeble.



OMG!!! Thank you! It's so much cheaper than the Fendi ones! Unfortunately they don't sell it online here in Germany. One has to go to the shop. I'll check them out in Düsseldorf when I have the time! Thank you!!! [emoji11][emoji11][emoji11]


----------



## louisrl

tatayap said:


> Instant reveal of a black MCM Medium Milla. I asked a friend visiting Seoul to get it for me (even got a free passport case!)
> It's so well-made and substantial for the price, full leather with compartments and sturdy hardware.
> 
> Off to a personal bag ban this year



How much did you buy for it when you convert it to dollars?


----------



## tatayap

louisrl said:


> How much did you buy for it when you convert it to dollars?



Around USD$880, Still have yet to receive my tax return


----------



## Phillyfan

I bought this and love it! Phenomenal sale!


----------



## kbell

Wouldn't work for me but I can totally see the appeal for the younger crowd
especially the backpacks, but the pricetag, ouch!


----------



## justthefacts

I am of the "older crowd" and I love them too.  I have 2 already and working on a third.  Not that expensive as I typically buy LV.


----------



## justthefacts




----------



## kbell

I was thinking expensive for a kids back pack - in the thousands. I actually really like one of their optional leather straps. Only one I've seen that might potentially match well with a bag of mine.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Tried on this beauty in store and thought it was too heavy for a work bag. Recently I got into mini bags and have been seriously considering buying one of these! Love the MCM X mini Milla.


----------



## babevivtan

Which Milla as work bag for 14 inch laptop - large or medium? TIA


----------



## bellebellebelle19

babevivtan said:


> Which Milla as work bag for 14 inch laptop - large or medium? TIA



Someone in another thread said their 13 inch fits in the large, and that a 15 inch laptop would be able to squeeze in, so I'd recommend getting the large (: The medium may be lighter though, so you might want to try it out and return to see what suits you best!


----------



## babevivtan

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Someone in another thread said their 13 inch fits in the large, and that a 15 inch laptop would be able to squeeze in, so I'd recommend getting the large (: The medium may be lighter though, so you might want to try it out and return to see what suits you best!



Thanks for your speedy reply! Most helpful!


----------



## kbell

Ok... maybe I'll eat my words. I just ordered a bag charm. And I don't even typically like bag charms but I couldn't resist. Also like the mini backpack similar to the LV mini one that can go crossbody. I like the color choices & studs add a lil edge.


----------



## sunshinesash

purselove4444 said:


> Hey girls!
> 
> So I've been looking at lots of bags lately, and I have to say... I just don't "get" MCM bags! Why have they become so "in" lately? Do you like them? I think they're way too expensive for what they are... Please help me understand!
> 
> Thanks


I don't like the aesthetic to them. Looks up a souped up version of a toys-r-us purse for kids.


----------



## justthefacts

sunshinesash said:


> I don't like the aesthetic to them. Looks up a souped up version of a toys-r-us purse for kids.



I happen to love them.  They are my go to bags for when it rains or I know I am going to need hands free.


----------



## louisrl




----------



## louisrl

Finally I brought her home! Happy to share with you all..


----------



## bellebellebelle19

30% off sale going on right now - Millas are going for great prices!


----------



## lovemyrescues

bellebellebelle19 said:


> 30% off sale going on right now - Millas are going for great prices!



Nordstrom has some MCM on sale now.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Went to check Nordstrom and saw the CUTEST, most unnecessary "necessary" item:


----------



## leechiyong

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Went to check Nordstrom and saw the CUTEST, most unnecessary "necessary" item:
> View attachment 3525108
> 
> View attachment 3525109
> 
> View attachment 3525110


Saw that on the MCM website.  So cute!


----------



## tnguyen87

I recently discovered this brand and stumbled upon the Mina crossbody. I really love the look of it but I cannot find it on any sites. Have they been discontinued?


----------



## lovemyrescues

tnguyen87 said:


> I recently discovered this brand and stumbled upon the Mina crossbody. I really love the look of it but I cannot find it on any sites. Have they been discontinued?



Super excited getting two MCM bags from Nordstrom that just went on sale.  Now I have to be patient to get them.


----------



## pbnjam

Thinking of whether I should get a Visetos tote since it's on sale...


----------



## lovemyrescues

pbnjam said:


> Thinking of whether I should get a Visetos tote since it's on sale...


I ordered the grey one!  Also the crossbody bag.


----------



## pbnjam

lgreenfield said:


> I ordered the grey one!  Also the crossbody bag.



The sales are really enticing. I didn't see a grey one. I might go for the black one. [emoji1]


----------



## lovemyrescues

pbnjam said:


> The sales are really enticing. I didn't see a grey one. I might go for the black one. [emoji1]


The grey is sold out already.  But yes great prices!!


----------



## oulixes

Hi lovelies,
I've been following Purseforum for awhile, but only recently have I been lucky enough  to start buying some of the bags I'd previously been reading/watching/fantasising about.

I just bought the MCM Milla leather tote in large from Nordstrom:  http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/mcm-large-milla-leather-tote/4404158

But after doing a paranoid check of the site and bag details, noticed that Nordstrom's description of the bag lists the dimensions as: (from link above)

*13 ½*"W x *10*"H x *5 ½*"D. (Interior capacity: large.)
4 ½" strap drop; 17 ½" shoulder strap drop.
3.3 lbs.
This contradicts nearly every other source that lists the dimensions of the Milla in Large. For example, Bloomingdale..
http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/mcm-large-milla-tote?ID=1630319

Bloomingdale lists the dimensions as:

*15"L *x *6.25*"W x *11*"H;
4" handle drop, 17.5" strap drop
And the MCM Site itself lists the Large Milla as:

11 X 15 X 6 inches
I just went from giddy with excitement to nauseous with anxiety - Nordstrom's Large Milla is listed as being smaller in dimension that the official Large Milla. Could it be that Nordstrom is stocking a slightly smaller bag? 

Having it be 15 inches (official) and not 13.5 inches (as listed on Nordstrom) is pretty important to me - I do want to fit my 13 inch laptop with its case comfortably in the bag... 

Anyone with some experience/knowledge of the Milla line have any idea what's going on? Would particularly welcome any thoughts from people who have bought their Milla through Nordstrom.

Thanks so much for your time, I really appreciate it! Apologies for the rather long post - but I'm just quite worried and wierded out at the moment. Thank you, PF sweethearts!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

oulixes said:


> Hi lovelies,
> I've been following Purseforum for awhile, but only recently have I been lucky enough  to start buying some of the bags I'd previously been reading/watching/fantasising about.
> 
> I just bought the MCM Milla leather tote in large from Nordstrom:  http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/mcm-large-milla-leather-tote/4404158
> 
> But after doing a paranoid check of the site and bag details, noticed that Nordstrom's description of the bag lists the dimensions as: (from link above)
> 
> *13 ½*"W x *10*"H x *5 ½*"D. (Interior capacity: large.)
> 4 ½" strap drop; 17 ½" shoulder strap drop.
> 3.3 lbs.
> This contradicts nearly every other source that lists the dimensions of the Milla in Large. For example, Bloomingdale..
> http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/mcm-large-milla-tote?ID=1630319
> 
> Bloomingdale lists the dimensions as:
> 
> *15"L *x *6.25*"W x *11*"H;
> 4" handle drop, 17.5" strap drop
> And the MCM Site itself lists the Large Milla as:
> 
> 11 X 15 X 6 inches
> I just went from giddy with excitement to nauseous with anxiety - Nordstrom's Large Milla is listed as being smaller in dimension that the official Large Milla. Could it be that Nordstrom is stocking a slightly smaller bag?
> 
> Having it be 15 inches (official) and not 13.5 inches (as listed on Nordstrom) is pretty important to me - I do want to fit my 13 inch laptop with its case comfortably in the bag...
> 
> Anyone with some experience/knowledge of the Milla line have any idea what's going on? Would particularly welcome any thoughts from people who have bought their Milla through Nordstrom.
> 
> Thanks so much for your time, I really appreciate it! Apologies for the rather long post - but I'm just quite worried and wierded out at the moment. Thank you, PF sweethearts!



I don't have the Milla but read up a lot about it, I know that if worse comes to worst a 13" fits in the Medium. The 15" is definitely the Large size - perhaps the Nordstrom website is wrong!


----------



## my_private_jet

Just received this beauty. Cannot wait to take her out


----------



## zwuncki

Does anyone of you own a Milla Backpack Large or hold it in her hands? How is the quality? And how is the weight? 

Considering an MCM for traveling but the normal Canvas ones are so heavy which is quite a no-go as a traveling backpack which will already be a little heavier loaded. 

And if you order online at their website to a european country (GER), do I have to pay customs? Or is it shipped from europe/EU?


----------



## Seiren

I'm not a fan of kpop but i have 2 bags from mcm. I like the design of the bag since its not a very common brand here in our country


----------



## Edsmd2

Love the baby pink Milla. I'm torn between the phantom gray or red.


----------



## Edsmd2

Yes! I just unboxed mine! I didn't realize they were big.  So excited...I will use this for work and it fits my work computer which is a 13 in.  

Sorry got too excited. This is not the Milla backpack. It's the Stark medium.


----------



## nps

Any review of the MCM Berlin crossbody! Saw a few fabulous reveals a few posts up..any update on how they are holding up/ how much you use them? They look so great in photos but not sure if they get used lot- would love inputs while I decide!! TIA!


----------



## Bambieee

I love MCM. Does anyone own the cosmetic pouch?


----------



## leechiyong

Just got the Milla card case in mystic purple.  Here it is with my X-mini Milla for my tiny MCM collection:


----------



## zwuncki

Interesting card case. Can you post more detailed photos of it? Looks so pretty.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

leechiyong said:


> Just got the Milla card case in mystic purple.  Here it is with my X-mini Milla for my tiny MCM collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3557727


These are amazing! A tiny bag lover's dream. Can you please post a picture of you holding them? I'd especially love to have that card case!


----------



## leechiyong

zwuncki said:


> Interesting card case. Can you post more detailed photos of it? Looks so pretty.





bellebellebelle19 said:


> These are amazing! A tiny bag lover's dream. Can you please post a picture of you holding them? I'd especially love to have that card case!



Thank you!  

I'll post more pics in a bit.


----------



## Edsmd2

Just got the Navy Blue Medium  Milla. I can't wait to use it tomorrow


----------



## leechiyong

Edsmd2 said:


> Just got the Navy Blue Medium  Milla. I can't wait to use it tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 3557848
> 
> 
> View attachment 3557849


Such a beautiful bag!  Congrats!


----------



## leechiyong

Here's some additional pics of the card case.  With a ring I received for Christmas:


The back:


The inside:


Mod shot from the gym.  I'm 5'1.5" for reference.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

leechiyong said:


> Here's some additional pics of the card case.  With a ring I received for Christmas:
> View attachment 3557861
> 
> The back:
> View attachment 3557862
> 
> The inside:
> View attachment 3557863
> 
> Mod shot from the gym.  I'm 5'1.5" for reference.
> View attachment 3557864



That is TINY but so dang cute and irresistible. I love it. Thanks for such great shots; you have great taste in bags and you look great!


----------



## leechiyong

bellebellebelle19 said:


> That is TINY but so dang cute and irresistible. I love it. Thanks for such great shots; you have great taste in bags and you look great!


Thank you for the kind words!

I really like the multiple compartments; they make it surprisingly functional.  The chain is convenient because I can hook it on my laptop bag for work and take it off to grab lunch or run errands.


----------



## zwuncki

That looks so beautiful OMG. Very tiny, but very cool. Could a normal iPhone 7 fit in it, maybe upright with a little shown?


----------



## msd_bags

Anyone here has the Ella boston bag? I'm interested in the medium. How is it with use? Thanks!


----------



## MakaylaK

I ag


purselove4444 said:


> Hey girls!
> 
> So I've been looking at lots of bags lately, and I have to say... I just don't "get" MCM bags! Why have they become so "in" lately? Do you like them? I think they're way too expensive for what they are... Please help me understand!
> 
> Thanks


I agree! I don't get the appeal of an MCM bag or really any logo bag. I don't believe in paying hundreds of dollars just to advertise a company for free! I think it's obnoxious and ugly.


----------



## justthefacts

MakaylaK said:


> I ag
> 
> I agree! I don't get the appeal of an MCM bag or really any logo bag. I don't believe in paying hundreds of dollars just to advertise a company for free! I think it's obnoxious and ugly.




That is obviously your opinion.  I personally don't like cheap bags that look like they were made by cavemen.  Luckily I can afford better.  [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## MakaylaK

justthefacts said:


> That is obviously your opinion.  I personally don't like cheap bags that look like they were made by cavemen.  Luckily I can afford better.  [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


I just saw your post with your bags, I hope I didn't offend you! Personally I'm a big fan of LV I just prefer a solid color- that's all!


----------



## justthefacts

MakaylaK said:


> I just saw your post with your bags, I hope I didn't offend you! Personally I'm a big fan of LV I just prefer a solid color- that's all!



FYI, LV has plenty of solid color bags.


----------



## MakaylaK

justthefacts said:


> FYI, LV has plenty of solid color bags.


I know I know! I love their Neverful in red. I saw the rainbow lineup on their website a little bit ago. What I'm saying is I like them I just prefer them in solid colors versus advertising for them


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Loving these croc-embossed Milla beauties.


----------



## BleuSaphir

Can't wait for my online purchase to arrive. I placed my order today! [emoji173]️


----------



## Tonia55

I just ordered the large black Milla with blue snakeskin strap. I can't wait to get them!


----------



## BleuSaphir

Tonia55 said:


> I just ordered the large black Milla with blue snakeskin strap. I can't wait to get them!


Sound amazing!
I have till tomorrow till my package arrives...can't wait!


----------



## Tonia55

Luxe_addiction said:


> Sound amazing!
> I have till tomorrow till my package arrives...can't wait!


I can't wait to see pics


----------



## myluvofbags

Saw this beautiful Milla Hobo in a gorgeous shade, still contemplating as I wonder if I should wait for a sale vs paying full retail


----------



## msd_bags

myluvofbags said:


> Saw this beautiful Milla Hobo in a gorgeous shade, still contemplating as I wonder if I should wait for a sale vs paying full retail



This is beautiful!! And this is a great modshot as I now have a better idea of the size and look of this bag. There are some other colors on sale at farfetch.


----------



## BleuSaphir

myluvofbags said:


> Saw this beautiful Milla Hobo in a gorgeous shade, still contemplating as I wonder if I should wait for a sale vs paying full retail


It a lovely bag!


----------



## Tonia55

Switching over to my Milla  please excuse the mirror I have a crazy toddler lol. I love this bag and have thought about it since returning the phantom grey milla I bought last year and returned.  I'm SO keeping this one! Seriously, this is such a beautiful bag and the quality is excellent! This is the perfect black bag! I love the blue snakeskin strap too. It gives it a little bit of a funkier/fun look.


----------



## BleuSaphir

I didn't knew Harrods allow international delivery, MCM is sightly cheaper in the UK than US. Next time I am ordering from Harrods.


----------



## BleuSaphir

My MCM Bebe Boo Backpack. 






And mod shot:


----------



## leechiyong

Tonia55 said:


> Switching over to my Milla  please excuse the mirror I have a crazy toddler lol. I love this bag and have thought about it since returning the phantom grey milla I bought last year and returned.  I'm SO keeping this one! Seriously, this is such a beautiful bag and the quality is excellent! This is the perfect black bag! I love the blue snakeskin strap too. It gives it a little bit of a funkier/fun look.


Looks great on you!  Such a lovely bag.


----------



## myluvofbags

msd_bags said:


> This is beautiful!! And this is a great modshot as I now have a better idea of the size and look of this bag. There are some other colors on sale at farfetch.



Thanks, I took a look, the blue and red are gorgeous too!


Luxe_addiction said:


> It a lovely bag! [emoji813][emoji813][emoji813]


Thanks! Still on the fence about it


----------



## myluvofbags

Tonia55 said:


> Switching over to my Milla  please excuse the mirror I have a crazy toddler lol. I love this bag and have thought about it since returning the phantom grey milla I bought last year and returned.  I'm SO keeping this one! Seriously, this is such a beautiful bag and the quality is excellent! This is the perfect black bag! I love the blue snakeskin strap too. It gives it a little bit of a funkier/fun look.


Love the strap on this one, you look great!


----------



## Tonia55

leechiyong said:


> Looks great on you!  Such a lovely bag.


Thanks!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Luxe_addiction said:


> My MCM Bebe Boo Backpack.
> 
> View attachment 3572008
> 
> View attachment 3572009
> 
> 
> And mod shot:
> View attachment 3572011



You look especially cool with it crossbody!!


----------



## BleuSaphir

bellebellebelle19 said:


> You look especially cool with it crossbody!!



Thank you. [emoji5]


----------



## ajindoll

Tonia55 said:


> Switching over to my Milla  please excuse the mirror I have a crazy toddler lol. I love this bag and have thought about it since returning the phantom grey milla I bought last year and returned.  I'm SO keeping this one! Seriously, this is such a beautiful bag and the quality is excellent! This is the perfect black bag! I love the blue snakeskin strap too. It gives it a little bit of a funkier/fun look.



I love that bag!  It looks great on you. Is that the medium or large size?


----------



## Tonia55

ajindoll said:


> I love that bag!  It looks great on you. Is that the medium or large size?


Thanks  it's the large.


----------



## pbnjam

Mini Milla Wimb


----------



## BleuSaphir

Luxe_addiction said:


> I can only see myself having the duffle bag...nothing else. I don't mind the brand appeal...but it not really for me.


My taste has change...one MCM bag has wanted to have more than bag from this brand. LOL


----------



## FrenchBulldog

charlie_c said:


> I didn't care for MCM until these babies came along! I was looking for the rockstar vanity case initially, but totally fell in love with the Berlin small crossbody also! [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3385241


What fits.  I am torn between the two.  Thanks.


----------



## BleuSaphir

Current MCM backpack:


I love the cognac so much, I want the black one. That if LV mini backpack in infarouge is sold out by then. 


I love this style of the backpack, and I want a larger backpack in the cognac color. 


And this red is sexy. [emoji173]️


----------



## BleuSaphir

Luxe_addiction said:


> Current MCM backpack:
> View attachment 3579599
> 
> I love the cognac so much, I want the black one. That if LV mini backpack in infarouge is sold out by then.
> View attachment 3579600
> 
> I love this style of the backpack, and I want a larger backpack in the cognac color.
> View attachment 3579602
> 
> And this red is sexy. [emoji173]️



Correction: Current MCM Backpack Wishlist
[emoji39]


----------



## BleuSaphir

Luxe_addiction said:


> Current MCM backpack:
> View attachment 3579599
> 
> I love the cognac so much, I want the black one. That if LV mini backpack in infarouge is sold out by then.
> View attachment 3579600
> 
> I love this style of the backpack, and I want a larger backpack in the cognac color.
> View attachment 3579602
> 
> And this red is sexy. [emoji173]️



Correction: Current MCM Backpack Wishlist
[emoji39]


----------



## FrenchBulldog

I have been an MCM fan since before their fall.  While I am not exactly bowled over all the bling they now seem to promote, I do like many of their bags that seem to be very well made. I also think the brand offers a lil bit of something for everyone.  After recently falling in love with the Vanity Rockstar bag, I decided to give the brand a try.  The bag is structured very well, stitching tight, and canvas nice and thick. The only thing I would like to see is a thicker crossbody strap.  For the price I think it is an adorable alternative to LV.  Overall, the bag is somewhat of a novelty, but definitely workable for your essentials and very unique. I am wearing it today in the pouring rain hoping for the best.


----------



## FrenchBulldog

charlie_c said:


> I didn't care for MCM until these babies came along! I was looking for the rockstar vanity case initially, but totally fell in love with the Berlin small crossbody also! [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3385241


I just bought last night the rockstar vanity in Cognac/Black.  While I loved the Berlin, it was so much smaller than it appeared on line so I passed.  I truly love them both!


----------



## applecidered

I'm not a fan of their monogram. Then again, I'm not a fan of Goyard's monogram either...


----------



## Hirisa

I remember seeing this brand everywhere during the flashy, trashy Eighties, and was curious about why I was seeing them again all over the university where I work. Now I know! They weren't suited to my style back then, and they still aren't, but I like spotting them on campus and think they are cute.


----------



## Rachel965

I don't get MCM either. Glad I'm not alone in it. 

Sent from my LG-K550 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## mahleene

mcm was german-owned and got bought in 2005 by soong ju group, korean company. the backpacks and totes are made of coated canvass, visetos. they were popular in the 80s when diana ross used their luggages. cindy crawford was the model back then. due to a tax fraud case, the company suffered and got bought by the korean soong ju group. they revived the brand by marketing it heavily in asia - tying up with korean stars. the brand strategically targeted the young moneyed with the street style and kitsch vibe to their bags. asia is the biggest market for luxury goods in the recent years. in fact, right after mcm broke through, other luxury goods came out with their street style backpack lines. very good positioning. rihanna, beyonce, chris brown, justin bieber, selena gomez, etc. have been seen carrying mcm backpacks. alot of observers said that the brand is just the "it" bag. but it has been a decade now and the bag's following in asia still has not declined. in fact, the bags have raised prices over the years.


----------



## justthefacts

I love them!  I like the fun of having a backpack and live the quality and style. I get so many compliments on my Dual Stark backpacks.


----------



## pretygl

Does anyone know where the picture of the pink MCM bag came from?


----------



## justthefacts

pretygl said:


> Does anyone know where the picture of the pink MCM bag came from?



Do you mean this one Soror???


----------



## pretygl

Yes! Hi!!!!!


----------



## pretygl

Its soo pretty!


----------



## justthefacts

pretygl said:


> Its soo pretty!



Pretty girls like pretty things! [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## Tryster0

How's the wear and tear on MCM backpacks? I see a lot of them on campus and I have a few Nordstrom gift cards I'd like to use for one, but I don't want it to fall apart before I finish university.


----------



## BleuSaphir

View attachment 3592653

Today photo. I have worn this backpack once. And I found it comfortable to wear. But opening is a hassle to get things in and out. The dark interior doesn't help either. But regardless I am in love with it.  [emoji39]


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Reversible large liz tote. Loving it!


----------



## Junaid Zaman

I purchased an MCM clutch online it seems genuine, however on the tag inside it says MCM with the logo on one side and on the other it says MADE IN KOREA followed by NOT FOR SALE.

What does this mean, is it a replica?


----------



## BleuSaphir

Junaid Zaman said:


> I purchased an MCM clutch online it seems genuine, however on the tag inside it says MCM with the logo on one side and on the other it says MADE IN KOREA followed by NOT FOR SALE.
> 
> What does this mean, is it a replica?



Where did you purchase the bag?


----------



## Junaid Zaman

Luxe_addiction said:


> Where did you purchase the bag?


On ebay, the seller was rather reputable.


----------



## Monique1004

Junaid Zaman said:


> I purchased an MCM clutch online it seems genuine, however on the tag inside it says MCM with the logo on one side and on the other it says MADE IN KOREA followed by NOT FOR SALE.
> 
> What does this mean, is it a replica?



Maybe it was from a sample sale. It wouldn't say things like that if it is a fake one. I believe MCM design head quarter is now in Korea.


----------



## Butterlite

Does anyone use the vanity case as a handbag?


----------



## charlie_c

Butterlite said:


> Does anyone use the vanity case as a handbag?



I use the rockstar vanity case all the time


----------



## pbnjam

charlie_c said:


> I use the rockstar vanity case all the time
> 
> View attachment 3621044
> 
> 
> View attachment 3621047



Looks really cute on you!


----------



## Butterlite

charlie_c said:


> I use the rockstar vanity case all the time
> 
> View attachment 3621044
> 
> 
> View attachment 3621047



Thank you so much for taking mod shots. It looks great on you! Do you mind me asking how tall you are for reference? Also, how much fits inside? Is it easy to get in and out of? Will it fit an IPhone 6splus, a wallet, keys, and lip balm (aka, the essentials)?

Ps. I love your shoes in the first pic.  Who makes them?


----------



## charlie_c

pbnjam said:


> Looks really cute on you!



Thanks!


----------



## charlie_c

Butterlite said:


> Thank you so much for taking mod shots. It looks great on you! Do you mind me asking how tall you are for reference? Also, how much fits inside? Is it easy to get in and out of? Will it fit an IPhone 6splus, a wallet, keys, and lip balm (aka, the essentials)?
> 
> Ps. I love your shoes in the first pic.  Who makes them?



Thanks! I'm 5'4" for your reference. The vanity case can fit a lot. To illustrate, here's what I put in there (way more than I usually would carry around) and still with room for more!  Not just 1 big iPhone 6+, but also a Samsung Note 3 that's just as big.

Best part is I can keep the bag open while wearing it crossbody to access things. My hip keeps it at an angle so that nothing would fall out.  

My oxfords were from Zara couple seasons ago!


----------



## Butterlite

charlie_c said:


> Thanks! I'm 5'4" for your reference. The vanity case can fit a lot. To illustrate, here's what I put in there (way more than I usually would carry around) and still with room for more!  Not just 1 big iPhone 6+, but also a Samsung Note 3 that's just as big.
> 
> Best part is I can keep the bag open while wearing it crossbody to access things. My hip keeps it at an angle so that nothing would fall out.
> 
> My oxfords were from Zara couple seasons ago!
> 
> View attachment 3622555
> 
> 
> View attachment 3622556



Ooo, this is great! Thanks so much for posting what will fit inside. I'm 5'10" and worry the bag will hit me in a weird spot. Most cross bodies do, but I usually wear bags on my shoulder anyway. Is the strap adjustable at all?


----------



## charlie_c

Butterlite said:


> Ooo, this is great! Thanks so much for posting what will fit inside. I'm 5'10" and worry the bag will hit me in a weird spot. Most cross bodies do, but I usually wear bags on my shoulder anyway. Is the strap adjustable at all?



Yes, it is adjustable. In my second mod shot, the last hole on the strap is about where my hoodie's pull string knot is. You can probably lengthen it by another 5"-6".


----------



## Luxee01

You look so chic with your MCM rockstar vanity case charlie_c!❤❤❤


----------



## Luxee01

I am very excited to join in this MCM comeback craze. I've been wanting and researching on the perfect backpack to meet my mommy needs, and I have selected the MCM Stark side studded backpack in small. Can't wait to use it!


----------



## charlie_c

Luxee01 said:


> You look so chic with your MCM rockstar vanity case charlie_c![emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]



Thanks! It's a wonderful grab and go bag for me. I wanted a vanity case and had my eyes on the Chanel one at first. But after thinking more about how I would use it, the MCM definitely is a better choice. The Chanel vanity case is "too loud" for me. I don't see myself using it in 5 years. Not to mention the huge price difference!


----------



## Butterlite

Thanks again, @charlie_c!! Here we are out for our maiden voyage, and a quick peek into what I have inside. I also love that when the bag is fully open, and it is hanging on my hip, nothing falls out. I didn't know what you meant, until today, when I went to pay in Costco.  I wish it was a half inch taller so it would fit my key cles standing in edge. My sunnies fit right in top and the micro fiber lining protect the lenses. [emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]


----------



## bellebellebelle19

I checked out some Visetos the other day and I really liked the feel of MCM'a coated canvas. Pliable, and similar to leather!


----------



## pbnjam

Butterlite said:


> Thanks again, @charlie_c!! Here we are out for our maiden voyage, and a quick peek into what I have inside. I also love that when the bag is fully open, and it is hanging on my hip, nothing falls out. I didn't know what you meant, until today, when I went to pay in Costco.  I wish it was a half inch taller so it would fit my key cles standing in edge. My sunnies fit right in top and the micro fiber lining protect the lenses. [emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]
> 
> View attachment 3638400
> View attachment 3638401



I just ordered this too! I love it. Thanks for showing what fits inside. It's definitely on the small side but o so cute.


----------



## Butterlite

pbnjam said:


> I just ordered this too! I love it. Thanks for showing what fits inside. It's definitely on the small side but o so cute.



I'm so excited for you @pbnjam! Did you get it in black also? I can't wait to see your reveal and hear what you think. I bet you're going to love it. 


It's a little like playing Tetris at fist getting everything to fit in in a way that works for you. I did scale back my wallet, but I like being compact and light weight. If I need to carry more, I can toss it in my tote.


----------



## pbnjam

Butterlite said:


> I'm so excited for you @pbnjam! Did you get it in black also? I can't wait to see your reveal and hear what you think. I bet you're going to love it.
> 
> 
> It's a little like playing Tetris at fist getting everything to fit in in a way that works for you. I did scale back my wallet, but I like being compact and light weight. If I need to carry more, I can toss it in my tote.



I got it in black too! [emoji1327][emoji175][emoji175]




It's just so cute even tho it doesn't fit a lot.


----------



## Bambieee

What a coincidence, I actually wanted the vanity case for a while now but I'm under 5'3" so I felt the straps would be too long. Loving you all's very cute!


----------



## charlie_c

Congratulations! We are now bag twins  Hope you all enjoy it as much as I do.



Butterlite said:


> Thanks again, @charlie_c!! Here we are out for our maiden voyage, and a quick peek into what I have inside. I also love that when the bag is fully open, and it is hanging on my hip, nothing falls out. I didn't know what you meant, until today, when I went to pay in Costco.  I wish it was a half inch taller so it would fit my key cles standing in edge. My sunnies fit right in top and the micro fiber lining protect the lenses. [emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]
> 
> View attachment 3638400
> View attachment 3638401





pbnjam said:


> I got it in black too! [emoji1327][emoji175][emoji175]
> View attachment 3638672
> 
> View attachment 3638673
> 
> It's just so cute even tho it doesn't fit a lot.


----------



## charlie_c

Bambieee said:


> What a coincidence, I actually wanted the vanity case for a while now but I'm under 5'3" so I felt the straps would be too long. Loving you all's very cute!



I'm only 5'4"  I think wearing it an inch or two lower will still look ok too.


----------



## Tryster0

Every time I try this backpack on I want it so bad, but I'm making myself wait until I try on a CDC bracelet.


----------



## Butterlite

charlie_c said:


> Congratulations! We are now bag twins  Hope you all enjoy it as much as I do.



We're bag triplets!


----------



## shup

pbnjam said:


> I got it in black too! [emoji1327][emoji175][emoji175]
> View attachment 3638672
> 
> View attachment 3638673
> 
> It's just so cute even tho it doesn't fit a lot.


I was on the fence even though I've been using a tiny two zip mcm camera bag basically as a wallet on a chain to throw into other larger bags for almost 2 years. I got it 40% off at Nordstrom's so it felt worth it for a brand I wasn't familiar with. But I've been totally lusting after this box shape and this one has not gone on sale. I even tried to order through Norstrom but it apparently sold out!

This week, I happened to get an email from Bloomingdales about a buy more type of sale and was able to get $50 off and $50 in a gift card, so it's a small discount but at least some discount. 

I really LOVE IT and thank you so much for posting the pics, because it helped me take the plunge! It's so cute and is easy to manuever because of the one space and box shape and fits all my essentials!

I have a chanel boy coming to me in gold and black at the end of the month when my aunt comes to bring it and I honestly feel I'm going to get so much more use out of this vanity case than the boy. (I'm having major doubts since the 17P boy apparently has leather chipping issues   ) Maybe this gold and black baby is more worth it than the boy haha!


----------



## shup

Butterlite said:


> Thanks again, @charlie_c!! Here we are out for our maiden voyage, and a quick peek into what I have inside. I also love that when the bag is fully open, and it is hanging on my hip, nothing falls out. I didn't know what you meant, until today, when I went to pay in Costco.  I wish it was a half inch taller so it would fit my key cles standing in edge. My sunnies fit right in top and the micro fiber lining protect the lenses. [emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]
> 
> View attachment 3638400
> View attachment 3638401


Is that larger LV slg a toiletry? It's not the mini pochette, right? 
Not related, but love your user id!


----------



## pbnjam

shup said:


> I was on the fence even though I've been using a tiny two zip mcm camera bag basically as a wallet on a chain to throw into other larger bags for almost 2 years. I got it 40% off at Nordstrom's so it felt worth it for a brand I wasn't familiar with. But I've been totally lusting after this box shape and this one has not gone on sale. I even tried to order through Norstrom but it apparently sold out!
> 
> This week, I happened to get an email from Bloomingdales about a buy more type of sale and was able to get $50 off and $50 in a gift card, so it's a small discount but at least some discount.
> 
> I really LOVE IT and thank you so much for posting the pics, because it helped me take the plunge! It's so cute and is easy to manuever because of the one space and box shape and fits all my essentials!
> 
> I have a chanel boy coming to me in gold and black at the end of the month when my aunt comes to bring it and I honestly feel I'm going to get so much more use out of this vanity case than the boy. (I'm having major doubts since the 17P boy apparently has leather chipping issues   ) Maybe this gold and black baby is more worth it than the boy haha!


You're welcome! Actually seeing charlie_c's mod pics really had me obsessed with this bag!  Waiting for a sale is very frustrating! haha um I decided to pull the trigger on this bag because I had another bag I wanted and together it made the 1K minimum to get $300 gift card. I think this promotion is ending as I am typing this.  Glad you are loving this bag as well!


----------



## DestinyFate

Hi! I'm new here and I love my MCM Milla bag with the bunny! (don't mind the price tag in the pic)


----------



## Tryster0

DestinyFate said:


> Hi! I'm new here and I love my MCM Milla bag with the bunny! (don't mind the price tag in the pic)
> View attachment 3640451


I love that charm!


----------



## leechiyong

DestinyFate said:


> Hi! I'm new here and I love my MCM Milla bag with the bunny! (don't mind the price tag in the pic)
> View attachment 3640451


So adorable!  The Milla is such a great bag!


----------



## FrenchBulldog

In the honeymoon phase.  I originally ordered white from Saks that I had to return because it arrived damaged.  I then discovered the red and really liked it in person when I saw it at Bloomingdales.  I am not entirely sure yet if I will keep it because the white was my first love and is gorgeous in person.  I would love feedback.  Thanks!


----------



## Butterlite

shup said:


> Is that larger LV slg a toiletry? It's not the mini pochette, right?
> Not related, but love your user id!



Oh, yes. That's the mini pochette in there. It sitting straight up and down[emoji6] This vanity case is on the small side, but it's perfect for paring down and carrying the essentials. I'm loving it.  I toss it in my Speedy 40 during the work week, and on the weekends and after work, I can grab and go easy peasy. 


*And thanks so much! I've been using the same handle since the late 90's.


----------



## Butterlite

FrenchBulldog said:


> View attachment 3642471
> 
> In the honeymoon phase.  I originally ordered white from Saks that I had to return because it arrived damaged.  I then discovered the red and really liked it in person when I saw it at Bloomingdales.  I am not entirely sure yet if I will keep it because the white was my first love and is gorgeous in person.  I would love feedback.  Thanks!



Get what you love! I like red, but I also love the way the backpack looks in white. It will be so nice for spring and summer. Do you worry about white getting dirty?


----------



## simplyhappy

FrenchBulldog said:


> View attachment 3642471
> 
> In the honeymoon phase.  I originally ordered white from Saks that I had to return because it arrived damaged.  I then discovered the red and really liked it in person when I saw it at Bloomingdales.  I am not entirely sure yet if I will keep it because the white was my first love and is gorgeous in person.  I would love feedback.  Thanks!



Looks like a perfect apple red! [emoji519] I was the opposite of you, I loved the mini backpack in pink or cognac but when trying them on the light beige color looked best to me. On my wishlist! Go with your heart!


----------



## Tryster0

FrenchBulldog said:


> View attachment 3642471
> 
> In the honeymoon phase.  I originally ordered white from Saks that I had to return because it arrived damaged.  I then discovered the red and really liked it in person when I saw it at Bloomingdales.  I am not entirely sure yet if I will keep it because the white was my first love and is gorgeous in person.  I would love feedback.  Thanks!



The red color is super unique imo - I have only ever seen cognac and black MCM bags in public. One question, how well does the backpack hold its shape when loaded up with stuff?


----------



## FrenchBulldog

Tryster0 said:


> The red color is super unique imo - I have only ever seen cognac and black MCM bags in public. One question, how well does the backpack hold its shape when loaded up with stuff?


I am probably going to return the red.  While it is quite striking, I think it is just too much red and I would like it better with a little more black trim, which would make the gold pop more.   I also had purchased the blue jean color, which I am currently wearing and like a bit better.  I believe the MCM bags hold their shape fairly well, given the material is quite thick.  While I have loved the brand since forever, ironically this will be my first.


----------



## FrenchBulldog

Butterlite said:


> Get what you love! I like red, but I also love the way the backpack looks in white. It will be so nice for spring and summer. Do you worry about white getting dirty?


Yes, I would worry all the time about color transfer.  I have a beautiful yellow Alexander McQueen tote that I rarely wear because I am afraid to get it dirty.  How stupid is that.  I do not want to have to worry about my bags, which is why I probably will not get the white.


----------



## Luxee01

The pink bag is the dual stark. It's really cute. The front part detaches and you can use it as a clutch or cross body purse ( comes with a long strap).
Anyway, I personally like MCM. I think their style is fun (hence the attraction to the younger crowd), but it can work for someone who is older. I've been researching on the perfect backpack to get and I think MCM has one of the best styles for a slightly cheaper price point!


----------



## justthefacts

Luxee01 said:


> The pink bag is the dual stark. It's really cute. The front part detaches and you can use it as a clutch or cross body purse ( comes with a long strap).
> Anyway, I personally like MCM. I think their style is fun (hence the attraction to the younger crowd), but it can work for someone who is older. I've been researching on the perfect backpack to get and I think MCM has one of the best styles for a slightly cheaper price point!




I love them!  I actually have a couple of their "special" crystal embellished bags which were more expensive than my LV bags.


----------



## Luxee01

justthefacts said:


> I love them!  I actually have a couple of their "special" crystal embellished bags which were more expensive than my LV bags.
> View attachment 3645314


Wow! Beautiful bag. It's got that edge-y vibe with all the embellishments. ❤


----------



## justthefacts

Luxee01 said:


> Wow! Beautiful bag. It's got that edge-y vibe with all the embellishments. [emoji173]



Exactly! Thank you


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

I prefer my large liz for travel by plane over my GM DE neverfull. I can jam it under a plane seat or overhead compartment and forget about it. It's black so the dirt and stains dont show and it's easy to clean.  The leather trim is soft and pliable, not hard coated like my neverfull 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 where I worry about cracking straps and strange creases. It folds completely flat too.  It's perfect IMO.


----------



## Sparkletastic

pretygl said:


> Does anyone know where the picture of the pink MCM bag came from?





justthefacts said:


> Do you mean this one Soror???


Ladies, I just saw your posts and had to say hello to my Sorors who are eyeing the pretty pink bag.


----------



## Luxee01

princesstarz said:


> For those mummies who own a mcm backpack, can advise which size is suitable? Medium or large? Is the bag heavy on its own without.contents?


Sorry, I know this is an older post, but I am jus going through the thread now. Which one did you end up deciding on? I bought the small size because I am only 5'2". The medium looks like a backpack and could've worked for me IMO, but I went for the small because it looked more like an everyday bag and it's enough to fit a few essentials like an extra diaper and change of clothes. I wish it had a compartment to hold a water bottle though. I basically didn't want the backpack look for myself, but the medium will definitely fit more. It's more the school backpack size.


----------



## Luxee01

charlie_c said:


> I didn't care for MCM until these babies came along! I was looking for the rockstar vanity case initially, but totally fell in love with the Berlin small crossbody also! [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3385241


How do these two bags compare? Any pros and cons to shared based on your experience with them?


----------



## charlie_c

Luxee01 said:


> How do these two bags compare? Any pros and cons to shared based on your experience with them?



The Berlin is heavier than the vanity case due to the gorgeous hardware. They fit about as much inside. The crossbody strap on the vanity case is adjustable. The one on the Berlin only has one adjustable hole as a crossbody, but can be adjusted to wear as a shoulder bag also. I usually wear the Berlin with edgier outfits or with something a little more formal. I wear the vanity case with just about anything! From sweats to denims to dresses.


----------



## Bambieee

charlie_c said:


> The Berlin is heavier than the vanity case due to the gorgeous hardware. They fit about as much inside. The crossbody strap on the vanity case is adjustable. The one on the Berlin only has one adjustable hole as a crossbody, but can be adjusted to wear as a shoulder bag also. I usually wear the Berlin with edgier outfits or with something a little more formal. I wear the vanity case with just about anything! From sweats to denims to dresses.
> 
> View attachment 3646227
> 
> 
> View attachment 3646237
> 
> 
> View attachment 3646242


Cute outfits!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

charlie_c said:


> The Berlin is heavier than the vanity case due to the gorgeous hardware. They fit about as much inside. The crossbody strap on the vanity case is adjustable. The one on the Berlin only has one adjustable hole as a crossbody, but can be adjusted to wear as a shoulder bag also. I usually wear the Berlin with edgier outfits or with something a little more formal. I wear the vanity case with just about anything! From sweats to denims to dresses.
> 
> View attachment 3646227
> 
> 
> View attachment 3646237
> 
> 
> View attachment 3646242



I never like structured bags but my oh my, all your pics truly tempt me…


----------



## Luxee01

charlie_c said:


> The Berlin is heavier than the vanity case due to the gorgeous hardware. They fit about as much inside. The crossbody strap on the vanity case is adjustable. The one on the Berlin only has one adjustable hole as a crossbody, but can be adjusted to wear as a shoulder bag also. I usually wear the Berlin with edgier outfits or with something a little more formal. I wear the vanity case with just about anything! From sweats to denims to dresses.
> 
> View attachment 3646227
> 
> 
> View attachment 3646237
> 
> 
> View attachment 3646242


Thanks for the review. You wear them both so well!


----------



## charlie_c

Bambieee said:


> Cute outfits!





bellebellebelle19 said:


> I never like structured bags but my oh my, all your pics truly tempt me…





Luxee01 said:


> Thanks for the review. You wear them both so well!



Thank you all! I'm anxiously waiting for another new addition.


----------



## Butterlite

charlie_c said:


> The Berlin is heavier than the vanity case due to the gorgeous hardware. They fit about as much inside. The crossbody strap on the vanity case is adjustable. The one on the Berlin only has one adjustable hole as a crossbody, but can be adjusted to wear as a shoulder bag also. I usually wear the Berlin with edgier outfits or with something a little more formal. I wear the vanity case with just about anything! From sweats to denims to dresses.
> 
> View attachment 3646227
> 
> 
> View attachment 3646237
> 
> 
> View attachment 3646242



You're killing me @charlie_c !! That Berlin is amazing! I've never seen that bag before. Is it from a past season?


----------



## charlie_c

Butterlite said:


> You're killing me @charlie_c !! That Berlin is amazing! I've never seen that bag before. Is it from a past season?



I believe it's still current. There's even a new black with shw version at Saks and MCM online.


----------



## FrenchBulldog

Update on red backpack. I wore it and color bled onto a white t-shirt I was wearing. Suffice to say, it is going back☹️


----------



## pbnjam

FrenchBulldog said:


> Update on red backpack. I wore it and color bled onto a white t-shirt I was wearing. Suffice to say, it is going back☹️



The red looked so pretty! Sorry to hear that it bled into your shirt. I'm really surprised. I wanted a red Milla tote at one time.


----------



## FrenchBulldog

pbnjam said:


> The red looked so pretty! Sorry to hear that it bled into your shirt. I'm really surprised. I wanted a red Milla tote at one time.


The Milla tote is leather.  This is coated canvas.  I think you should be fine.  Milla Tote is quite striking.


----------



## Tryster0

FrenchBulldog said:


> Update on red backpack. I wore it and color bled onto a white t-shirt I was wearing. Suffice to say, it is going back☹️


Oh dear, that's worrying...I hope the cognac color doesn't have the same issue >.<


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Oh that's awful! I was thinking of getting the red canvas Shopper. Perhaps I will just get black or cognac. There are plenty of videos on those colors on YouTube and no one has complained about color transfer. Also perhaps a Handbag would be better than a backpack? The backpack is constantly rubbing plus the glamorous back sweat I get! regardless, a bag shouldn't really color transfer ='( sorry to hear about that!


----------



## charlie_c

New addition to my MCM family! Fits both my iPhone 6+ and Note 3, and have a zipped compartment for cash, cards, tissue, gloss and hand cream. Detachable crossbody strap. Will be another perfect companion in my large totes for travel.


----------



## vink

FrenchBulldog said:


> Update on red backpack. I wore it and color bled onto a white t-shirt I was wearing. Suffice to say, it is going back☹️



Oh! I'm sorry to hear this! I hope your shirt can be cleaned. [emoji21]


----------



## vink

charlie_c said:


> New addition to my MCM family! Fits both my iPhone 6+ and Note 3, and have a zipped compartment for cash, cards, tissue, gloss and hand cream. Detachable crossbody strap. Will be another perfect companion in my large totes for travel.
> 
> View attachment 3652174
> 
> 
> View attachment 3652175



This looks really good!


----------



## charlie_c

A few mod shots 

Afternoon tea Saturday 



Errands Sunday


----------



## pbnjam

charlie_c said:


> A few mod shots
> 
> Afternoon tea Saturday
> View attachment 3654609
> 
> 
> Errands Sunday
> View attachment 3654610



They should hire you! Your mods shots always look great.


----------



## charlie_c

pbnjam said:


> They should hire you! Your mods shots always look great.



Thanks! You are too kind.


----------



## udalrike

Hello, everyone!!
Here is my MCM bag:


----------



## udalrike

Love it!


----------



## Good Friday

Not really a fan of the brand but that rockstar vanity case is 
You girls rock it!


----------



## LvoemyLV

I'm not sure if I'm in the right place to ask...

I am an LV girl through and through... with that being said I want a black tote and LV doesn't have a canvas one.  I am looking at the medium zip or the medium Liz tote.  Does anybody have any modeling pics or thoughts on these they would share with me?


----------



## justthefacts

Sparkletastic said:


> Ladies, I just saw your posts and had to say hello to my Sorors who are eyeing the pretty pink bag.



Hi Soror!!!! [emoji175][emoji172][emoji175][emoji172]


----------



## pjrufus

I'm not a fan of anything (bags, shoes, clothing) with logos all over them or even one huge logo. I just feel if I were going to be a huge walking advertising billboard, that company should be paying me.


----------



## topglamchic

I got this yesterday and love it. It came with the small pouch And they gave me a card case as a gift.  

I'm using it for the first time today and I have my computer, change of clothes, and work documents in it. It's a work horse. I love it. And it was a great shopping experience


----------



## Tryster0

I have a small MCM backpack on the way from Nordstrom. I'm excited to use it for a convention coming up in the first week of June.


----------



## de.stijl

@pjrufus Exactly! That's why I tend to stay away from MCM, LV etc...Although some items are actually nice but it's not for me.


----------



## justthefacts

topglamchic said:


> I got this yesterday and love it. It came with the small pouch And they gave me a card case as a gift.
> 
> I'm using it for the first time today and I have my computer, change of clothes, and work documents in it. It's a work horse. I love it. And it was a great shopping experience
> View attachment 3686293



That is very nice.  I really like MCM.  I have a pair of MCM sunglasses that match my Cognac backpack.


----------



## justthefacts

Tryster0 said:


> I have a small MCM backpack on the way from Nordstrom. I'm excited to use it for a convention coming up in the first week of June.



You will love it!  They are rugged and carefree.


----------



## Tryster0

justthefacts said:


> You will love it!  They are rugged and carefree.


Good to know! Hopefully the canvas is as durable as it is on an LV bag. c:


----------



## MahoganyQT

Just got the medium reversible tote so I decided to take a family portrait [emoji3]


----------



## Tomsmom

MahoganyQT said:


> Just got the medium reversible tote so I decided to take a family portrait [emoji3]
> View attachment 3689880


I love the first bag on the left!


----------



## Tomsmom

My first MCM reversible shopper


----------



## Tomsmom

.


----------



## Tomsmom

My first MCM reversible shopper


----------



## MahoganyQT

LvoemyLV said:


> I'm not sure if I'm in the right place to ask...
> 
> I am an LV girl through and through... with that being said I want a black tote and LV doesn't have a canvas one.  I am looking at the medium zip or the medium Liz tote.  Does anybody have any modeling pics or thoughts on these they would share with me?



I just got this bag on Friday from Nordstrom Rack. I personally think it's great for the price, even at full price it's an awesome bag. I'm 5'3" 120 lbs.


----------



## justthefacts

Tryster0 said:


> Good to know! Hopefully the canvas is as durable as it is on an LV bag. c:



They are more rugged.  I baby my LV Palm Springs much more than my MCM backpacks.


----------



## jklover

I ordered mcm medium reversible tote bag and didn't like the material at all. I am returning it.


----------



## justthefacts

jklover said:


> I ordered mcm medium reversible tote bag and didn't like the material at all. I am returning it.



I have never bought a tote, but LOVE the backpacks.


----------



## Tryster0

justthefacts said:


> They are more rugged.  I baby my LV Palm Springs much more than my MCM backpacks.



Perfect! I wasn't expecting to be able to use it for school, just hanging with friends, but I might now that I know.


----------



## Tryster0

And here it is, next to my old bag for size reference:
View media item 2643


----------



## aundria17

My new mcm mini Milla


----------



## Tryster0

aundria17 said:


> View attachment 3734603
> 
> My new mcm mini Milla


Very nice! I love the charm too.


----------



## Scully Piper

aundria17 said:


> View attachment 3734603
> 
> My new mcm mini Milla


Very nice [emoji1]


----------



## Bambieee

My new x-mini backpack in black! Just arrived for my birthday yesterday.


----------



## Scully Piper

Bambieee said:


> View attachment 3738065
> View attachment 3738066
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new x-mini backpack in black! Just arrived for my birthday yesterday.


Congrats and Happy Birthday [emoji1] very cute!


----------



## Bambieee

Scully Piper said:


> Congrats and Happy Birthday [emoji1] very cute!


Thank you Scully!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Really loving the new studded Millas. 
Medium Rustic Brown: http://us.mcmworldwide.com/en/women...html?cgid=Women-Bags&dwvar_MWT7AMA58_color=NK





















Black: http://us.mcmworldwide.com/en/women...html?cgid=Women-Bags&dwvar_MWT7AMA58_color=BK


----------



## OneMoreDay

And in Small.
Rustic Brown: http://us.mcmworldwide.com/en/women...html?dwvar_MWT7AMA59_color=NK&cgid=Women-Bags




















Black: http://us.mcmworldwide.com/en/women...html?dwvar_MWT7AMA59_color=BK&cgid=Women-Bags


----------



## OneMoreDay

Croc embossed Millas.
Medium Ruby Tan: http://us.mcmworldwide.com/en/women...html?cgid=Women-Bags&dwvar_MWT7AMA11_color=RY




















Medium Prism Pink: http://us.mcmworldwide.com/en/women...html?dwvar_MWT7SMA11_color=PQ&cgid=Women-Bags


----------



## pbnjam

I'm kinda interested in the Patricia crossbody. Does anyone have this?


----------



## Blueberry.man

Really been thinking about the stark in medium with studs on the side in the cognac. Do they ever go on sale?


----------



## Tryster0

Blueberry.man said:


> Really been thinking about the stark in medium with studs on the side in the cognac. Do they ever go on sale?



From what I've seen, it's usually the other colors and limited editions that go on sale most often (blue, pink, etc). I think you can get 15% off on the MCM website by signing up for their newsletter with your email, not sure if they're still offering it. I used it to buy something in April.


----------



## MahoganyQT

I got this MCM Galaxy tote from Nordstrom Rack! Not the type of bag I tend to buy but I love the fun print!


----------



## Scully Piper

MahoganyQT said:


> I got this MCM Galaxy tote from Nordstrom Rack! Not the type of bag I tend to buy but I love the fun print!
> View attachment 3766664


Looks cool!


----------



## Tomsmom

MahoganyQT said:


> I got this MCM Galaxy tote from Nordstrom Rack! Not the type of bag I tend to buy but I love the fun print!
> View attachment 3766664


I love it!


----------



## serenluv202

MCM is in the last week of their sale.  I am ashamed to say that I have purchased way too much both from the website and in the King of Prussia store.  This is a brand that I absolutely love and I think the quality is outstanding for the price.  I am not new to the MCM game.  I purchased a few of their bags in the 1980s when this brand was more pricey and more popular than Louis Vuitton.  I was very upset when the brand disappeared.  This is a Korean based company now under the direction of the incredible businesswoman Sung-Joo Kim.  She is very true to the brand's history and integrity.  German designer Michael Michalsky is the visionary creative director.  MCM is way ahead of its projected 5yr sales target.  This brand is again growing by leaps and bounds and there will certainly be price increases in the future.  The retail store at KOP mall is amazing both in merchandise and customer service.  Oh well, sorry for the passionate rant.  Here is my MCM collection so far and I am soooo far from finished.

Large Milla - Grey
Medium Milla - Blue
Medium Milla - Red
Mini Milla - Pink
Mini Milla - Silver
Rockstar Vanity Case - Black
Rockstar Vanity Case - Cognac
Large studded Catherine tote - Black
Large Rombi Motif Pouch - Cognac
Rombi Motif Silk Scarf - Cognac
Berlin Studded Pouch - Black
Large Logo Wallet with strap - Black
Corina Visetos wallet - Purple and beige
Double Wristlet - Gold
Mink Robbit Charm - Purple
Multicolor Leather Robbit Charm - Pink/Blue


----------



## aundria17

serenluv202 said:


> MCM is in the last week of their sale.  I am ashamed to say that I have purchased way too much both from the website and in the King of Prussia store.  This is a brand that I absolutely love and I think the quality is outstanding for the price.  I am not new to the MCM game.  I purchased a few of their bags in the 1980s when this brand was more pricey and more popular than Louis Vuitton.  I was very upset when the brand disappeared.  This is a Korean based company now under the direction of the incredible businesswoman Sung-Joo Kim.  She is very true to the brand's history and integrity.  German designer Michael Michalsky is the visionary creative director.  MCM is way ahead of its projected 5yr sales target.  This brand is again growing by leaps and bounds and there will certainly be price increases in the future.  The retail store at KOP mall is amazing both in merchandise and customer service.  Oh well, sorry for the passionate rant.  Here is my MCM collection so far and I am soooo far from finished.
> 
> Large Milla - Grey
> Medium Milla - Blue
> Medium Milla - Red
> Mini Milla - Pink
> Mini Milla - Silver
> Rockstar Vanity Case - Black
> Rockstar Vanity Case - Cognac
> Large studded Catherine tote - Black
> Large Rombi Motif Pouch - Cognac
> Rombi Motif Silk Scarf - Cognac
> Berlin Studded Pouch - Black
> Large Logo Wallet with strap - Black
> Corina Visetos wallet - Purple and beige
> Double Wristlet - Gold
> Mink Robbit Charm - Purple
> Multicolor Leather Robbit Charm - Pink/Blue


I know it's a chore but if you ever feel like taking a group picture I would love to see them....I only have like 4 mcm pieces but I agree they are beautifully crafted


----------



## serenluv202

aundria17 said:


> I know it's a chore but if you ever feel like taking a group picture I would love to see them....I only have like 4 mcm pieces but I agree they are beautifully crafted


I will round them all up and take pictures when I get home from vacation.


----------



## Scully Piper

serenluv202 said:


> MCM is in the last week of their sale.  I am ashamed to say that I have purchased way too much both from the website and in the King of Prussia store.  This is a brand that I absolutely love and I think the quality is outstanding for the price.  I am not new to the MCM game.  I purchased a few of their bags in the 1980s when this brand was more pricey and more popular than Louis Vuitton.  I was very upset when the brand disappeared.  This is a Korean based company now under the direction of the incredible businesswoman Sung-Joo Kim.  She is very true to the brand's history and integrity.  German designer Michael Michalsky is the visionary creative director.  MCM is way ahead of its projected 5yr sales target.  This brand is again growing by leaps and bounds and there will certainly be price increases in the future.  The retail store at KOP mall is amazing both in merchandise and customer service.  Oh well, sorry for the passionate rant.  Here is my MCM collection so far and I am soooo far from finished.
> 
> Large Milla - Grey
> Medium Milla - Blue
> Medium Milla - Red
> Mini Milla - Pink
> Mini Milla - Silver
> Rockstar Vanity Case - Black
> Rockstar Vanity Case - Cognac
> Large studded Catherine tote - Black
> Large Rombi Motif Pouch - Cognac
> Rombi Motif Silk Scarf - Cognac
> Berlin Studded Pouch - Black
> Large Logo Wallet with strap - Black
> Corina Visetos wallet - Purple and beige
> Double Wristlet - Gold
> Mink Robbit Charm - Purple
> Multicolor Leather Robbit Charm - Pink/Blue


I enjoyed reading your "rant"[emoji4] It's nice to see someone so passionate about MCM and have history with the brand. I'm new to the brand and I am really impressed with the studded small Stark backpack that I purchased recently. It is just beautiful and meticulously made. Next on  my list is a large black Milla. I hope to see you post a picture of your collection.


----------



## zhuzhu96

can anyone with the mcm backpack in size xmini (bebe boo) please let me know if a plastic water bottle will fit in it? preferably the nestle pure life one. i'm debating if i want the xmini or mini size!


----------



## becks___

Hey guys! I recently purchased this MCM wallet (my very first "luxury" purchase). I was super excited after seeing it online - however when I put my cards in it, it seems a bit bulky for a card holder. Looking for suggestions/opinions on whether or not I should return it... I can't decide as I like the style/functionality + I haven't seen anything else similar on the market (with a flap closure and a zip coin purse)!


----------



## becks___

becks___ said:


> Hey guys! I recently purchased this MCM wallet (my very first "luxury" purchase). I was super excited after seeing it online - however when I put my cards in it, it seems a bit bulky for a card holder. Looking for suggestions/opinions on whether or not I should return it... I can't decide as I like the style/functionality + I haven't seen anything else similar on the market (with a flap closure and a zip coin purse)!


P.S. this is what it looks like when it's stuffed FULL... I definitely had to take stuff out (I'm terrible at downsizing hahaha)


----------



## Scully Piper

becks___ said:


> P.S. this is what it looks like when it's stuffed FULL... I definitely had to take stuff out (I'm terrible at downsizing hahaha)


It is too beautiful to return [emoji1] and I do love the individual slots. I don't think I've seen that on a card case. I think it still looks really good even when it's full.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

becks___ said:


> Hey guys! I recently purchased this MCM wallet (my very first "luxury" purchase). I was super excited after seeing it online - however when I put my cards in it, it seems a bit bulky for a card holder. Looking for suggestions/opinions on whether or not I should return it... I can't decide as I like the style/functionality + I haven't seen anything else similar on the market (with a flap closure and a zip coin purse)!


Congrats on your first purchase! It's so stunning!! I've been wanting a cardholder like this. I think it is a bit bulky, but that is typical of a wallet. I think if it fits in all/most of your bags in your collection, then you should keep it! But if it's too big to carry around you should return it, because I really think that everyone deserves to spend their hardowned money on things that they really love and work for them  here's another cardholder in a similar style! https://www.danselente.com/shop/item.php?it_id=1493452550


----------



## Tryster0

Picked up a collar at the SF store! It's one of the items not listed on the website - they also have dog carriers and stuffed animals too.


----------



## preciousl

Finally bought my Milla (large) in Navy. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




It's at such a great price point and the leather is so much better than premier brands like Prada and Gucci.


----------



## Scully Piper

preciousl said:


> Finally bought my Milla (large) in Navy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3787750
> 
> 
> It's at such a great price point and the leather is so much better than premier brands like Prada and Gucci.


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## preciousl

Scully Piper said:


> Gorgeous!!!



Thank you! I took it out for the first time today and I love it!


----------



## Scully Piper

preciousl said:


> Thank you! I took it out for the first time today and I love it!


Awesome!!


----------



## Scully Piper

Just sharing my Stark backpack reveal...
https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/966510/


----------



## guccidame

I got my MCM Milla tote medium in black!!!


----------



## Scully Piper

guccidame said:


> I got my MCM Milla tote medium in black!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3798208


Congrats! It's beautiful [emoji1]


----------



## Purseloco

I really liked MCM since way back in the mid 90's but could not afford a bag back then. Here is my MCM Liz and contents.  I have the LV Neverfull in MM, had the GM but sold it,  and I like the liz the best in case any one if on the fence about this bag. The reason I like the Liz is because the size is prefect for me and it is a great work and everyday bag, sturdy, different and modern in my opinion. I love LV and have many LV bags but I love the MCM as well.  The Liz is a little smaller then the Neverfull MM, and more boxy in style but great as an all weather tote. I especially love the very large pouch you get with it. The Neverfull has more of a V shape and it is a great bag as well, can't go wrong with either. The straps on the Liz are sturdy, but they do not lay down like the Neverfull straps. Both are great quality.


----------



## Scully Piper

Purseloco said:


> I really liked MCM since way back in the mid 90's but could not afford a bag back then. Here is my MCM Liz and contents.  I have the LV Neverfull in MM, had the GM but sold it,  and I like the liz the best in case any one if on the fence about this bag. The reason I like the Liz is because the size is prefect for me and it is a great work and everyday bag, sturdy, different and modern in my opinion. I love LV and have many LV bags but I love the MCM as well.  The Liz is a little smaller then the Neverfull MM, and more boxy in style but great as an all weather tote. I especially love the very large pouch you get with it. The Neverfull has more of a V shape and it is a great bag as well, can't go wrong with either. The straps on the Liz are sturdy, but they do not lay down like the Neverfull straps. Both are great quality.
> View attachment 3814748


Love your bag and this post. I appreciate the comparison between Liz and NF MM. I have wondered about it since the Liz is on my wishlist.


----------



## finer_woman

Does anyone have any of the monogram leather styles?


----------



## donutsprinkles

finer_woman said:


> Does anyone have any of the monogram leather styles?


Why, yes, I do.  It's my first MCM purchase--I am new to the MCM brand, so I was not sure if it would be available if I waited much longer for my preferred gold hardware. My impression of MCM is that almost *no* retailers sell the same MCM items or colors; they also seem to go out of stock rather quickly.  Is that generally the case with MCM leather items? 

It is the first item that I ever liked from MCM because I found their logo obnoxious for some reason.  It looked like a bad comic book title to me. Oh, how things have changed! I'm already putting another MCM item in my shopping cart (also in black)! There is only one review online of the millie crossbody (YouTube), and it's in the visetos canvas but it helped me make the decision. I am waiting to unwrap it for a special occasion. 

*MCM Millie Flap Crossbody in Monogrammed Leather (Black)*


----------



## Scully Piper

donutsprinkles said:


> Why, yes, I do.  It's my first MCM purchase--I am new to the MCM brand, so I was not sure if it would be available if I waited much longer for my preferred gold hardware. My impression of MCM is that almost *no* retailers sell the same MCM items or colors; they also seem to go out of stock rather quickly.  Is that generally the case with MCM leather items?
> 
> It is the first item that I ever liked from MCM because I found their logo obnoxious for some reason.  It looked like a bad comic book title to me. Oh, how things have changed! I'm already putting another MCM item in my shopping cart (also in black)! There is only one review online of the millie crossbody (YouTube), and it's in the visetos canvas but it helped me make the decision. I am waiting to unwrap it for a special occasion.
> 
> *MCM Millie Flap Crossbody in Monogrammed Leather (Black)*
> View attachment 3819218


Beautiful!


----------



## vink

donutsprinkles said:


> Why, yes, I do.  It's my first MCM purchase--I am new to the MCM brand, so I was not sure if it would be available if I waited much longer for my preferred gold hardware. My impression of MCM is that almost *no* retailers sell the same MCM items or colors; they also seem to go out of stock rather quickly.  Is that generally the case with MCM leather items?
> 
> It is the first item that I ever liked from MCM because I found their logo obnoxious for some reason.  It looked like a bad comic book title to me. Oh, how things have changed! I'm already putting another MCM item in my shopping cart (also in black)! There is only one review online of the millie crossbody (YouTube), and it's in the visetos canvas but it helped me make the decision. I am waiting to unwrap it for a special occasion.
> 
> *MCM Millie Flap Crossbody in Monogrammed Leather (Black)*
> View attachment 3819218



I totally agree with you about the logo! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] But it's so growing on me I think I'm losing my mind somewhat. [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## obscurity7

Picked up an Anya tote for work after having to return several bags whose dimensions were, shall we say, somewhat inaccurate. This one fits my laptop and everything I need, and is incredibly light! And I got it more than half off from Hautelook!


----------



## donutsprinkles

obscurity7 said:


> View attachment 3823456
> 
> 
> Picked up an Anya tote for work after having to return several bags whose dimensions were, shall we say, somewhat inaccurate. This one fits my laptop and everything I need, and is incredibly light! And I got it more than half off from Hautelook!


Is that the top zip model of the visetos tote?


----------



## obscurity7

donutsprinkles said:


> Is that the top zip model of the visetos tote?


Yes.  I didn't need the zipper, but having the option makes it more versatile.  For work, I keep it open so I can access things easily.  Having the pouch is also great for days when I leave my laptop at work, so I can grab that as my purse and not have to worry about keeping a separate bag.


----------



## donutsprinkles

Does anyone have the 2016/2017 Medium Reversible Liz Visetos Shopper Tote?

I just got my order in and the handles appear to be _separating/bubbling._ *(1) *The handles also have a different stitching pattern than the stock photos. I saw the bag in person weeks ago so I cannot tell if the 2017 models changed.

In the stock photos of the reversible totes with the gingham pattern, there are *three* stitching lines going up both sides of each strap, and they all run the length of the strap. Nordstrom's Photos: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/mcm-med...=category-personalizedsort&fashioncolor=BLACK

The bag I received has only 1 stitching line going up the length of the strap, with two short stitches on either side near the base of the strap (area connected to the bag). The single stitch running the length of the strap is supported by, I believe, glue. I pressed and heard a squish sound when I tried to smooth out the bumps. **see attached photos*

*(2)* I also noted that the bag has one, single registered trademark logo near one of the MCM logos.
Does your bag have this?

*Any help or advice on current models is appreciated. *If this is the standard, then I have to go back to the drawing board for a black tote. I bought this from a luxury department store, so I feel like I shouldn't be concerned it is not authentic, but I wonder...


----------



## bellebellebelle19

donutsprinkles said:


> Does anyone have the 2016/2017 Medium Reversible Liz Visetos Shopper Tote?


that's disappointing. I'd be concerned too. I'd exchange straight away. I don't own one but I've looked at the same model several times in person because it's always tempted me, and I've never seen flaws like this. The bubbling and the non-standard stitching seems very worthy of a return to me!


----------



## donutsprinkles

bellebellebelle19 said:


> that's disappointing. I'd be concerned too. I'd exchange straight away. I don't own one but I've looked at the same model several times in person because it's always tempted me, and I've never seen flaws like this. The bubbling and the non-standard stitching seems very worthy of a return to me!



Yeah, a return it shall be. I drove the 45 minutes to another department store that carries this bag to see it in person, and my suspicions were correct. The handle straps on all the display models and inventory bags were like the stock photos--mine is totally different. 

Separate note: I am concerned how to approach this return with the department store I did order it from though. I want to let them know _*more*_ than a "Did not meet expectations/wasn't as displayed." I want them to know exactly why, but I do not want to get flagged as some scam artist myself. 

I enjoy shopping online, but sometimes I really feel that at this price point, I should go and see the item in person.


----------



## Monique1004

donutsprinkles said:


> Yeah, a return it shall be. I drove the 45 minutes to another department store that carries this bag to see it in person, and my suspicions were correct. The handle straps on all the display models and inventory bags were like the stock photos--mine is totally different.
> 
> Separate note: I am concerned how to approach this return with the department store I did order it from though. I want to let them know _*more*_ than a "Did not meet expectations/wasn't as displayed." I want them to know exactly why, but I do not want to get flagged as some scam artist myself.
> 
> I enjoy shopping online, but sometimes I really feel that at this price point, I should go and see the item in person.



Return it as 'defective item received' or call customer service & let them no there is imperfections on the item you received.


----------



## Monique1004

I just picked up these twilly scarves while traveling to Korea. They were so cute & I had to hunt down in a different color after getting the first one. Then store manager even gave me this cool sticker set with It. These are not bags but I had to share them.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

New colors for the reversible Liz!!  Interior is the brown fabric, the same color as the interior on the cognac! I seriously love these new colors for the Liz, especially the beige. It's a great feminine neutral, a little less utilitarian than the cognac.

I swore not to buy anymore totes/shoulder bags to save my back, but it's almost enough to tempt me to purchase! I would buy the large Liz for a personal item on the plane (wouldn't have to carry it; it would just sit on top of my rolling luggage), or for road trips where it would mostly be sitting in the car.


----------



## donutsprinkles

bellebellebelle19 said:


> New colors for the reversible Liz!!  Interior is the brown fabric, the same color as the interior on the cognac! I seriously love these new colors for the Liz, especially the beige. It's a great feminine neutral, a little less utilitarian than the cognac.
> 
> I swore not to buy anymore totes/shoulder bags to save my back, but it's almost enough to tempt me to purchase! I would buy the large Liz for a personal item on the plane (wouldn't have to carry it; it would just sit on top of my rolling luggage), or for road trips where it would mostly be sitting in the car.


I am also so intrigued by the pink and beige! I am going to use the Liz Shopper Tote I picked up yesterday just as you describe--on top of my roller carry-on! I am considering the large in red one day...maybe. And I do not own a single red thing in my closet!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

donutsprinkles said:


> I am also so intrigued by the pink and beige! I am going to use the Liz Shopper Tote I picked up yesterday just as you describe--on top of my roller carry-on! I am considering the large in red one day...maybe. And I do not own a single red thing in my closet!


If you get it, please share pics  I was shopping with my mother. We both loved the beige. She was originally thinking red, but she also doesn't own any red bags and thought the red pop of color was too bright. But I looove the interior of the red Liz the most and I personally think red bags are always gorgeous


----------



## MidAtlantic

I'm presently waiting for a Bloomingdale's order to ship, which includes the large Klara Monogram Hobo in black.  So excited - it looks to be an absolutely gorgeous bag! I wasn't able to find much online about MCM's monogram leather series, but what little I did read was quite positive.I'll come back to share once it's received.


----------



## Scully Piper

MidAtlantic said:


> I'm presently waiting for a Bloomingdale's order to ship, which includes the large Klara Monogram Hobo in black.  So excited - it looks to be an absolutely gorgeous bag! I wasn't able to find much online about MCM's monogram leather series, but what little I did read was quite positive.I'll come back to share once it's received.


Beautiful choice. Can't wait to see your reveal post.


----------



## donutsprinkles

Does MCM have outlet only bags? I searched the internet and saw that they have some premium outlet stores. However, I cannot ascertain if they make bags intended for the outlet or not. If they do, I believe the bag I was sent before I got my correct Liz may have been one such bag or a reject. I don't want to ponder that this department store inadvertently resold someone's fake return.


----------



## Bagresearcher

Hi guys can u help me wheres the thread for mcm bag authentication? 

https://m.ebay.ph/itm/MCM-VINTAGE-B...%3Ac7b2dca815e0a9c4a680babaffdd0865%7Ciid%3A1

Please remove if not valid here thanks!


----------



## donutsprinkles

Bagresearcher said:


> Hi guys can u help me wheres the thread for mcm bag authentication?
> 
> https://m.ebay.ph/itm/MCM-VINTAGE-BLACK-QUILTED-LEATHER-BUCKET-BAG-/172888228066?hash=item2840f100e2:g:ensAAOSwTVtZauhE&_trkparms=pageci%3Ace51373c-a42a-11e7-be3b-74dbd1809f84%7Cparentrq%3Ac7b2dca815e0a9c4a680babaffdd0865%7Ciid%3A1
> 
> Please remove if not valid here thanks!


There's an MCM authentication thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-mcm.271790/

Good luck!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

MCM on sale on Shopbop 20-30% off!


----------



## donutsprinkles

bellebellebelle19 said:


> MCM on sale on Shopbop 20-30% off!


Ugh. My head is spinning with all the sales. I just got this MCM bag FP and now could've saved more...I just can't. I'm consoling myself that I got to see it in person so it's less hassle than online ordering.


----------



## Bagresearcher

donutsprinkles said:


> There's an MCM authentication thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-mcm.271790/
> 
> Good luck!


Thank you and appreciated ❤


----------



## MidAtlantic

Update: my order w/ Bloomingdale's was placed 9.09.2017.  I received notice at checkout that the bag was on backorder and would ship 10.02.2017. I logged in last week, and noticed that my order status hadn't changed, but it appeared the bag was immediately available.  I called customer service (super nice) and was told that sometimes the stores get merchandise before the warehouse, so the website isn't always up to date. No big deal - I elected to keep my order and wait.  The expected ship date then changed to 10.03.2017. I logged in today, and the status has changed to simply 'Backordered', and the bag is no longer found on the site (although they do have the tote and the wallet).  Trying to decide if I want to keep my order open, or cancel and see what else I may find.


----------



## donutsprinkles

MidAtlantic said:


> Update: my order w/ Bloomingdale's was placed 9.09.2017.  I received notice at checkout that the bag was on backorder and would ship 10.02.2017. I logged in last week, and noticed that my order status hadn't changed, but it appeared the bag was immediately available.  I called customer service (super nice) and was told that sometimes the stores get merchandise before the warehouse, so the website isn't always up to date. No big deal - I elected to keep my order and wait.  The expected ship date then changed to 10.03.2017. I logged in today, and the status has changed to simply 'Backordered', and the bag is no longer found on the site (although they do have the tote and the wallet).  Trying to decide if I want to keep my order open, or cancel and see what else I may find.


That is frustrating! I hope you get the bag, though, at least to see it in person if you haven't. I personally really like the monogram leather collection, but it seems like it is selling out quite quickly and not all department stores have the same styles. Is there any other store you'd like to get it from, if you're not loyal to Bloomies?


----------



## MidAtlantic

Hi, ds - Bloom's is actually the only place I found the large hobo.  The medium seems to be available a few places, but even MCM's site doesn't have the large. I really do love the look of the monogram leather; maybe I'll try the tote - always practical, and good for plenty of use.


----------



## LynseyLoves

Hi would anyone who has a Milla tote in medium recommend this bag as it is currently on sale with Forzieri. It has been on my radar for a while now but it just seems not many people lnow about this brand!


----------



## K.E.W.

OneMoreDay said:


> Really loving the new studded Millas.
> Medium Rustic Brown: http://us.mcmworldwide.com/en/women...html?cgid=Women-Bags&dwvar_MWT7AMA58_color=NK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black: http://us.mcmworldwide.com/en/women...html?cgid=Women-Bags&dwvar_MWT7AMA58_color=BK



The black one takes my breath away, stunning!  Enjoy!!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

I see a good number of professional ladies in NYC carrying the Milla. It looks very chic!


----------



## zinacef

SHOPBOP has a lot of MCMs on sale this AM. Hurry!  There’s the vanity case both black and cognac.


----------



## Scully Piper

Got an email for the 30% off sale.


----------



## Scully Piper

Anyone have this bag? Feedback would be much appreciated.


----------



## Monique1004

Just received MCM sale email from NM. I'm not sure if it will work but here's the link from the email. 
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/MCM/Han...B_MM_MCM&cs_rid=Antilu&cs_mid=_BaKCkcB9i3r-o9


----------



## sonicxml

So disappointed by MCM outlet store service. I tried to phone order a past season bag and gave all my address and payment information on Nov 18, then asked for updates a couple of times but they said they were out of shipping supplies (I asked for shipping directly to my home). I understand that they must be super busy around Thanksgiving but now it is almost 3 weeks after. No updates. At this point I don't even want to contact the store any more. Such a waste of my time.


----------



## Scully Piper

Monique1004 said:


> Just received MCM sale email from NM. I'm not sure if it will work but here's the link from the email.
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/MCM/Han...B_MM_MCM&cs_rid=Antilu&cs_mid=_BaKCkcB9i3r-o9
> View attachment 3900348


Thanks for sharing


----------



## Scully Piper

sonicxml said:


> So disappointed by MCM outlet store service. I tried to phone order a past season bag and gave all my address and payment information on Nov 18, then asked for updates a couple of times but they said they were out of shipping supplies (I asked for shipping directly to my home). I understand that they must be super busy around Thanksgiving but now it is almost 3 weeks after. No updates. At this point I don't even want to contact the store any more. Such a waste of my time.


That is just unacceptable! Maybe if you call the corporate office they will somehow make things right.


----------



## sonicxml

Scully Piper said:


> That is just unacceptable! Maybe if you call the corporate office they will somehow make things right.


Thank you, that's definitely an option, however now I feel that I don't love the bag enough to put up with all these customer service issues...maybe I'll fall in love with it again once I see it irl but not right now


----------



## Scully Piper

sonicxml said:


> Thank you, that's definitely an option, however now I feel that I don't love the bag enough to put up with all these customer service issues...maybe I'll fall in love with it again once I see it irl but not right now


Totally understandable.


----------



## pacificagal

I bought a mini cognac backpack in NYC 2-3 yrs ago and it has held up surprisingly well.  This was right before MCM began to open stores in the US.  It’s my everyday purse and I don’t have to worry about it.  Although, since it’s a no brainer, I don’t use my other bags as often.  The only slight wear is the bottom piping.  This model holds a lot also.


----------



## Scully Piper

I discovered MCM last year and bought a studded stark backpack. I am amazed at the quality. Very well made. Worry free kind of bag. I love the price range too. I've checked out other MCM bags such as the Liz tote and Milla and I am in awe. I can't wait to have the funds to buy my next one.


----------



## pacificagal

Although I love other brands and bags, I had a slight attraction to MCM as not many are seen in the US.  Early on, I couldn’t be anywhere without someone commenting on my backpack - men and women.  Not that I am seeking such attention but it is interesting.


----------



## leechiyong

Anyone see the Eddie Kang collection yet?  I saw the tote on NM’s website and thought it was adorable.


----------



## preciousl

m.steen said:


> Stunning!



Thank you!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

leechiyong said:


> Anyone see the Eddie Kang collection yet?  I saw the tote on NM’s website and thought it was adorable.


Thanks for sharing!! I looked for it and it's amazing!! I really want it but I really don't need a tote haha.


----------



## Antigone

I want the stark white backpack.  I normally don't like bags splattered with logo, but I dunno, this bag appeals to me lol


----------



## Bumblebeu

I love MCM. I have recently discovered the brand and I feel like it is very underrated. The quality is excellent in my opinion. I hope it will catch on soon.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

MidAtlantic said:


> Update: my order w/ Bloomingdale's was placed 9.09.2017.  I received notice at checkout that the bag was on backorder and would ship 10.02.2017. I logged in last week, and noticed that my order status hadn't changed, but it appeared the bag was immediately available.  I called customer service (super nice) and was told that sometimes the stores get merchandise before the warehouse, so the website isn't always up to date. No big deal - I elected to keep my order and wait.  The expected ship date then changed to 10.03.2017. I logged in today, and the status has changed to simply 'Backordered', and the bag is no longer found on the site (although they do have the tote and the wallet).  Trying to decide if I want to keep my order open, or cancel and see what else I may find.


Did you ever receive this bag?


----------



## dangerouscurves

I just received my MCM Bebe Boo X-mini backpack from Yoox yesterday and I'm in love!


----------



## leechiyong

dangerouscurves said:


> I just received my MCM Bebe Boo X-mini backpack from Yoox yesterday and I'm in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3992905


That pink is amazing!


----------



## dangerouscurves

leechiyong said:


> That pink is amazing!



Thank you! The color in pictures is somehow brighter. In real life it's more Barbie pink which is my favorite color


----------



## sonicxml

New MCM outlet location open Mar 17 at Desert hills premium outlet


----------



## pianolize

leechiyong said:


> I love that wallet!  How is the leather holding up?  I've thought about getting the WOC that's like that.


It is beautiful! Reminds me of Lovcat wallets!



Luxee01 said:


> The pink bag is the dual stark. It's really cute. The front part detaches and you can use it as a clutch or cross body purse ( comes with a long strap).
> Anyway, I personally like MCM. I think their style is fun (hence the attraction to the younger crowd), but it can work for someone who is older. I've been researching on the perfect backpack to get and I think MCM has one of the best styles for a slightly cheaper price point!



This thread has been eye-opening, as I've only seen the signature-scrawled backpacks running around, in that yellowy-mustard color. I see that they look amazingly crafted- I love that the outer pocket detaches!!! Thx!!! IF it came non- signature I think I may love that pink! Not that I wear backpacks...



happy27 said:


> Haha I wasn't a fan of neverfull, after all the years of buying lv I purposely steered away from it, until lv finally came up with the personalized stickers and black leather straps! (learnt early on that vachetta is my nemesis). I will never let it go because it's now a very personal bag, and not to mention one of a kind! I've been getting so many compliments about the bag, including the portable pouch, with the stickers it's like an unique piece of art!


Huh! Curious to see- pics pls!


----------



## zhuzhu96

can someone do a check to see if this backpack is authentic please?


----------



## mzbaglady1

I didn't get these bags when they came out years ago.  My female cousin was carrying this brand. I didn't know they had financial troubles when they disappeared. I'm a fan now much later and of course at higher prices. These bags hold up pretty well and easy to wipe down. I have been lucky to hit their sample sale and purchased my items at 70 to 90% off retail.


----------



## sf13

I love the mcm backpack—It holds up sooo well— I have the small blue backpack for 6 years and no wear whatsoever
Also, I have the mcm milla in white— every time I wear it, ppl give me compliments on how nice it looks.
Thinking of getting another backpack in Black for traveling


----------



## Scully Piper

mzbaglady1 said:


> I didn't get these bags when they came out years ago.  My female cousin was carrying this brand. I didn't know they had financial troubles when they disappeared. I'm a fan now much later and of course at higher prices. These bags hold up pretty well and easy to wipe down. I have been lucky to hit their sample sale and purchased my items at 70 to 90% off retail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4037742
> View attachment 4037743
> View attachment 4037744


You have a beautiful collection!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mzbaglady1

Scully Piper said:


> You have a beautiful collection!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Thank you.


----------



## Ddj634

Hi, I Hope Someone Can Help Me Id this McM Bag I Saw Online That I Absolutely Loved! It Was Up For Sale,
But I Didn't See it Until it Had Been SoLD. I Messaged the Buyer and <seller> they said it may be
from 2006~2008?  Maybe a Shopper?  If Anyone Can Help id I Would SO Appreciate it!  And, If Anyone Should 
see it on Sale.... ANYWHERE Please Let Me Know!  Here is Pic..


----------



## Monique1004

40% off on select MCM styles at Bloomingdales


----------



## Scully Piper

Quick! somebody give me a credit card to use!!!  LOL!!!
Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Scully Piper

The MCM website is having their Spring 2018 sale.  Up to 40% off plus if you sign up for ******, you receive 3% cash back.

https://us.mcmworldwide.com/en/sale...ten&siteID=AysPbYF8vuM-rvpjgI18i4FdoCmMzKGO7Q


----------



## randr21

Ddj634 said:


> Hi, I Hope Someone Can Help Me Id this McM Bag I Saw Online That I Absolutely Loved! It Was Up For Sale,
> But I Didn't See it Until it Had Been SoLD. I Messaged the Buyer and <seller> they said it may be
> from 2006~2008?  Maybe a Shopper?  If Anyone Can Help id I Would SO Appreciate it!  And, If Anyone Should
> see it on Sale.... ANYWHERE Please Let Me Know!  Here is Pic..


This is the Givenchy subforum.


----------



## Ddj634

randr21 said:


> This is the Givenchy subforum.


Does Anyone Know How to Move This to Correct Forum? My First Day Here and i'm Tryin to Navigate..


----------



## randr21

Ddj634 said:


> Does Anyone Know How to Move This to Correct Forum? My First Day Here and i'm Tryin to Navigate..


You can DM a moderator and ask them to move it to the general handbags & purses subforum, where bag designers like MCM that doesn't have an official subforum fam help you get more responses.


----------



## Ddj634

Please See Attached. I'm Looking For the Name of this McM bag. And if Anyone Ever Sees this PLEASE Let Me Know!  Thank You!


----------



## missmoimoi

Hello!  I’m new to MCM [emoji846] 
Anya nylon tote looks the same as Dieter nylon tote - was it just renamed?


----------



## missmoimoi

Nylon Dieter


----------



## bellebellebelle19

missmoimoi said:


> Nylon Dieter
> View attachment 4074845


Perhaps dieter is just MCM's name for the fabric type? They also call the nylon backpack in this same material "Dieter".


----------



## cubicu

Loving my MCM large Milla tote. I love how it looks so elegant but still fits my 13” MacBook Air. Truly a dream work bag!


----------



## lvfanaddict

Monique1004 said:


> 40% off on select MCM styles at Bloomingdales
> View attachment 4072401
> View attachment 4072402


Gosh I wish I had seen this post before! I could’ve saved over $100 by purchasing the floral Mcm tote from bloomies instead of nordies. Oh well, I really do like the bag though. It’s comparable to my LV NF and Goyard St. Louis.


----------



## kcmo

Thinking of a small Stark backpack....does anyone have one?


----------



## Deetob88

Please help!!! I'm between two MCM bags and need your help making my decision. I've never owned an MCM bag and fell in love with the brand when I saw them in my Nordstorm Rack. This bag will be a gift to myself for my 30th Birthday. Here are the two I'm between.

*Milla spike silver
*Park Ave Backpack- white or spike silver

I'm a huge fan of backpacks and I love that you can convert the Park Ave into both (backpack or shoulder strap). But I just love the styling of the Milla and the hidden pocket with the brand's monogram. Although the styling is beautiful, I do think there are too many compartments in the Mills versus the Park Ave's "open pit"

Please help me ladies because, I just cannot make up my mind!!! I appreciate your help!!

Btw, my Nordstrom Rack also has the purple Park Ave, and I adore the color but I'm afraid it wouldnt match my wardrobe.
	

		
			
		

		
	







Sent from my LG-H931 using Tapatalk


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Deetob88 said:


> Please help!!! I'm between two MCM bags and need your help making my decision. I've never owned an MCM bag and fell in love with the brand when I saw them in my Nordstorm Rack. This bag will be a gift to myself for my 30th Birthday. Here are the two I'm between.
> 
> *Milla spike silver
> *Park Ave Backpack- white or spike silver
> 
> I'm a huge fan of backpacks and I love that you can convert the Park Ave into both (backpack or shoulder strap). But I just love the styling of the Milla and the hidden pocket with the brand's monogram. Although the styling is beautiful, I do think there are too many compartments in the Mills versus the Park Ave's "open pit"
> 
> Please help me ladies because, I just cannot make up my mind!!! I appreciate your help!!
> 
> Btw, my Nordstrom Rack also has the purple Park Ave, and I adore the color but I'm afraid it wouldnt match my wardrobe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4110977
> View attachment 4110978
> View attachment 4110979
> View attachment 4110983
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H931 using Tapatalk


I think I would choose the Park Ave since you like keep backpacks so much! I found the Milla a bit heavy when I tried it on in store. Plus the Milla comes in so many sizes perhaps one day you can get a Milla in one of its many sizes, like the mini for nights out.

I love wearing purple bags - they look so good with denim and a white shirt, and with black and gray. Blacks, blues, grays, and whites are awesome with purple! What the color palette of your wardrobe?

Good luck and excited to see what you choose - happy almost birthday!


----------



## Deetob88

Thanks for all if your help!! I have a lot of grays, black, whites, yellow, army green  and some pink outfits. It is very beautiful but I'm leaning more towards the silver or white because it'll be more of a color that'll match almost any color. 

I think I'll go with the Park Ave too because of the many compartments in the Milla. I do love the mini but cant find one

Sent from my LG-H931 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deetob88

Yayayayay!!! I went out of my comfort zone and bought the purple!! I cannot wait to wear it out. I just bought it, I'm over joyed with excitement. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my LG-H931 using Tapatalk


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Deetob88 said:


> Yayayayay!!! I went out of my comfort zone and bought the purple!! I cannot wait to wear it out. I just bought it, I'm over joyed with excitement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4117213
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H931 using Tapatalk


Yaaayyyy!! It's so pretty, great pic! I was rooting for the purple all along. Definitely share pics when you style and use it


----------



## Deetob88

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Yaaayyyy!! It's so pretty, great pic! I was rooting for the purple all along. Definitely share pics when you style and use it


Yes, thank you for all your help. I'll definitely share pictures as I style it. I wore it today with a plain gray DC shirt and a pair of shorts, and it was perfect. Nerdy glam [emoji6] 

Sent from my LG-H931 using Tapatalk


----------



## pixiejenna

Bambieee said:


> View attachment 3738065
> View attachment 3738066
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new x-mini backpack in black! Just arrived for my birthday yesterday.



How have you liked this bag now that you’ve had it for a while? I’ve been looking at mini backpacks and I kind of like this one even though I’ve never really looked at this brand much before.


----------



## Deetob88

Couldn't help myself and I just picked up the crossbody in poppy red with gold hardware. Its perfect and has more than enough space for the essentials. [emoji5]


----------



## Scully Piper

Deetob88 said:


> Yayayayay!!! I went out of my comfort zone and bought the purple!! I cannot wait to wear it out. I just bought it, I'm over joyed with excitement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4117213
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H931 using Tapatalk


She is beautiful!!!


----------



## Scully Piper

Deetob88 said:


> Couldn't help myself and I just picked up the crossbody in poppy red with gold hardware. Its perfect and has more than enough space for the essentials. [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4128735


Wow[emoji7]


----------



## Scully Piper

kcmo said:


> Thinking of a small Stark backpack....does anyone have one?


I have the small stark and I love it. I went with this size because the mini was too small but medium was too big. It's perfect for casual running around kind of day or for travel/roadtrips.


----------



## MoMaMo

Milla small


I’m reaching for her a lot with all those summery days


----------



## Scully Piper

MoMaMo said:


> Milla small
> View attachment 4129551
> 
> I’m reaching for her a lot with all those summery days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4129550


Love your whole look!!!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

MoMaMo said:


> Milla small
> View attachment 4129551
> 
> I’m reaching for her a lot with all those summery days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4129550


Pretty outfit and adorable bag! Making me want a crossbody Milla


----------



## Deetob88

Scully Piper said:


> I have the small stark and I love it. I went with this size because the mini was too small but medium was too big. It's perfect for casual running around kind of day or for travel/roadtrips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4128844


Wow, I love the color it's so nice!! I personally love backpacks they're just so easy to carry and comfortable. Thank you for all of your nice compliments on my two new additions, and my first MCM


----------



## Deetob88

MoMaMo said:


> Milla small
> View attachment 4129551
> 
> I’m reaching for her a lot with all those summery days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4129550


What an amazing little bag! Would you say it fits a lot in it? I really wanted the med milla, but purchased the Park Ave instead. Beauitful bag!!


----------



## MoMaMo

For a small summerbag, it fits a lot, I think


----------



## Scully Piper

Deetob88 said:


> Wow, I love the color it's so nice!! I personally love backpacks they're just so easy to carry and comfortable. Thank you for all of your nice compliments on my two new additions, and my first MCM


Thanks[emoji4]
I agree with you on backpacks. Recently I added a  Henri Bendel jetsetter backpack to my collection and I love it! Especially since u can switch it to a crossbody too and its waterproof.


----------



## MahoganyQT

Traveling companions for a very long flight! [emoji7] I can’t get over how beautiful the interior is on the tote.


----------



## Scully Piper

MahoganyQT said:


> Traveling companions for a very long flight! [emoji7] I can’t get over how beautiful the interior is on the tote.
> View attachment 4134053
> 
> View attachment 4134055


Beautiful companions [emoji7]


----------



## Scully Piper

My mom's first MCM...Ilse shopper tote. It was on sale for $440 (originally $625). 
She's in love with it. Simple and understated. Amazing quality and craftsmanship.


----------



## BleuSaphir

pixiejenna said:


> How have you liked this bag now that you’ve had it for a while? I’ve been looking at mini backpacks and I kind of like this one even though I’ve never really looked at this brand much before.



I have the Cognac color, for me it been a great little backpack. I do find the opening hard to maneuver around since it like a speedy 25 opening feel.


----------



## Ciciminx

Neiman Marcus MCM find. 
Clutch/Crossbody with detachable gold chain.


----------



## BleuSaphir

Ciciminx said:


> Neiman Marcus MCM find.
> Clutch/Crossbody with detachable gold chain.



Super nice! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Ciciminx

BleuSaphir said:


> Super nice! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Thanks


----------



## turbotaz

Did anyone get the pink MCM backpack from the Nordstrom sale? 
I was just wondering about the quality and the sale price.
TIA


----------



## Sickgrl13

Picked up this MCM crossbody at Nordstrom Rack for $250.  They also had this same color in a Milla but the strap is too short for my liking and I really don't like hand carrying bags anymore.


----------



## Scully Piper

Sickgrl13 said:


> Picked up this MCM crossbody at Nordstrom Rack for $250.  They also had this same color in a Milla but the strap is too short for my liking and I really don't like hand carrying bags anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4164865


Beautiful! And awesome deal!


----------



## lvoe nyc

turbotaz said:


> Did anyone get the pink MCM backpack from the Nordstrom sale?
> I was just wondering about the quality and the sale price.
> TIA



I did!  I love it.  The entire bag is leather and smells amazing.  The interior is leather, I’ve paid more than 4 times that price for bags that have a textile lining.  The straps are really comfortable.  The hardware is solid. There’s a plate on the back with a serial number or something.  It’s my first item from MCM, and I’m so glad to add it to my collection.  It is a bubblegum pink, so definitely not for everyone.  I got the smaller size and it’s prefect.  The only con would be the black leather interior is harder to find things.  It’s very well made, if you like bubblegum pink, you’ll love it.

(Talking about the one online at the rack now. If it’s a different one, my mistake).


----------



## pixiejenna

turbotaz said:


> Did anyone get the pink MCM backpack from the Nordstrom sale?
> I was just wondering about the quality and the sale price.
> TIA



I got the black one and returned it. Mine smelled awful and I love my leather bags. The leather seemed ok but the smell was such a put off. The price was pretty good it was less than the mini canvas backpack and was larger size wise.


----------



## chikkabangbang

I recently purchased mcm milla mini through bloomies. I noticed the bag felt dry... I emailed mcm and they said use a clean soft white cloth and warm water... has anyone tried that before ?


----------



## justa9url

Joining the club...


----------



## Scully Piper

justa9url said:


> Joining the club...


Wow [emoji7] she's beautiful!!!


----------



## justa9url

Scully Piper said:


> Wow [emoji7] she's beautiful!!!


Thanks! Almost chose black but then this colour came along...


----------



## Scully Piper

justa9url said:


> Thanks! Almost chose black but then this colour came along... [emoji2]


Excellent choice indeed [emoji4]


----------



## BleuSaphir

justa9url said:


> Joining the club...


Love the shimmery metallic look!


----------



## MahoganyQT

I needed a new wallet and I chose this Patricia. The chain is a nice option.


----------



## Sunshine mama

justa9url said:


> Joining the club...


Congrats!!!! Do you forsee color transfer with this BEAUTIFUL color?


----------



## justa9url

Sunshine mama said:


> Congrats!!!! Do you forsee color transfer with this BEAUTIFUL color?


Never even thought of that because it's mainly canvas... so hopefully not. But I wouldn't know because this is my first bag from MCM.


----------



## Sunshine mama

charlie_c said:


> Thanks! I'm 5'4" for your reference. The vanity case can fit a lot. To illustrate, here's what I put in there (way more than I usually would carry around) and still with room for more!  Not just 1 big iPhone 6+, but also a Samsung Note 3 that's just as big.
> 
> Best part is I can keep the bag open while wearing it crossbody to access things. My hip keeps it at an angle so that nothing would fall out.
> 
> My oxfords were from Zara couple seasons ago!
> 
> View attachment 3622555
> 
> 
> View attachment 3622556


Just found this thread and love your bag! Do you find it wears well now that you've had it for awhile?


----------



## Sunshine mama

justa9url said:


> Never even thought of that because it's mainly canvas... so hopefully not. But I wouldn't know because this is my first bag from MCM.


Ok. Thank you! I love this color!


----------



## Sunshine mama

charlie_c said:


> Thanks! It's a wonderful grab and go bag for me. I wanted a vanity case and had my eyes on the Chanel one at first. But after thinking more about how I would use it, the MCM definitely is a better choice. The Chanel vanity case is "too loud" for me. I don't see myself using it in 5 years. Not to mention the huge price difference!





Butterlite said:


> Thanks again, @charlie_c!! Here we are out for our maiden voyage, and a quick peek into what I have inside. I also love that when the bag is fully open, and it is hanging on my hip, nothing falls out. I didn't know what you meant, until today, when I went to pay in Costco.  I wish it was a half inch taller so it would fit my key cles standing in edge. My sunnies fit right in top and the micro fiber lining protect the lenses. [emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]
> 
> View attachment 3638400
> View attachment 3638401





pbnjam said:


> I got it in black too! [emoji1327][emoji175][emoji175]
> View attachment 3638672
> 
> View attachment 3638673
> 
> It's just so cute even tho it doesn't fit a lot.



Do you all still like this bag? Any cons you've noticed? I think this bag is so cute and am obsessed!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Well, I just loved the vanity bag showcased by @pbnjam, @Butterlite, and @charlie_c that I got one too. I got the silver hardware.  Now I'm wondering if I should have gotten the gold hardware.  Also, the gold and silver models are slightly different. I'm not sure which model would be more convenient.


----------



## Sunshine mama

I ended up exchanging for the gold model.  The one I got today is the older version and the silver is the new version.  I noticed that the new version does not open wide enough for me due to the zipper placement change, so I opted for the older model and I am soooo happy with this cutie!


----------



## abmab

Has anyone been to the outlet near Munich?


----------



## pbnjam

Sunshine mama said:


> I ended up exchanging for the gold model.  The one I got today is the older version and the silver is the new version.  I noticed that the new version does not open wide enough for me due to the zipper placement change, so I opted for the older model and I am soooo happy with this cutie!



Congrats! It’s a great little bag. I still have mine but at the moment it is storing some bag charms. I like the gold hardware more.


----------



## Sunshine mama

pbnjam said:


> Congrats! It’s a great little bag. I still have mine but at the moment it is storing some bag charms. I like the gold hardware more.


Thank you.  Oh I bet the bag looks really glam with all the bag charms inside it. I am planning on using it as storage too when and IF I get tired of using it. At this point though, since  I just got it, I feel like I'll never get tired of it hehehehe. And I agree that I like the gold better especially on this model and color. Thanks for posting your pictures... they were great enablers!!! They helped me solidify my decision to get the cutie!


----------



## Orellia

I wanted to share how my MCM Milla Medium bag is doing after 1.5 years of daily use!

Purchased March 2017 from Forzieri - almost 1.5 years ago
Daily use, but I'm careful/gentle with it
Leather seems very durable - no scratches but a few makeup smudges that seem to wipe off. Bag seems to hold it's shape very well.
Bottom of the bag is still perfect except for small wear on the metal feet - I guess that means they are working 














What's In My Bag - iPhone 8 (not pictured), 2 zipper cosmetics bags, 2 glasses cases, hefty set of keys, full size billfold, and makeup. You could fit more but this is the most I need. Most days I carry less than this.





What's In My Bag - everything loaded up inside! I loveeeee the compartments - I know where everything is without looking. Note that in the 2nd compartment from the top, the small monogrammed interior pocket is a bit annoying and bellows outward. I never use it - it's too small for my cellphone and I put small things in the middle zipper compartment anyway. The monogram interior pocket is the one problem with this bag (at least the one I own).


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Orellia said:


> I wanted to share how my MCM Milla Medium bag is doing after 1.5 years of daily use!
> 
> Purchased March 2017 from Forzieri - almost 1.5 years ago
> Daily use, but I'm careful/gentle with it
> Leather seems very durable - no scratches but a few makeup smudges that seem to wipe off. Bag seems to hold it's shape very well.
> Bottom of the bag is still perfect except for small wear on the metal feet - I guess that means they are working
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's In My Bag - iPhone 8 (not pictured), 2 zipper cosmetics bags, 2 glasses cases, hefty set of keys, full size billfold, and makeup. You could fit more but this is the most I need. Most days I carry less than this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's In My Bag - everything loaded up inside! I loveeeee the compartments - I know where everything is without looking. Note that in the 2nd compartment from the top, the small monogrammed interior pocket is a bit annoying and bellows outward. I never use it - it's too small for my cellphone and I put small things in the middle zipper compartment anyway. The monogram interior pocket is the one problem with this bag (at least the one I own).


Love this in depth review!!! Thanks for sharing. And your SLGs are all so pretty!!


----------



## Scully Piper

Sunshine mama said:


> I ended up exchanging for the gold model.  The one I got today is the older version and the silver is the new version.  I noticed that the new version does not open wide enough for me due to the zipper placement change, so I opted for the older model and I am soooo happy with this cutie!


Congrats! Black and gold definitely more beautiful.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Scully Piper said:


> Congrats! Black and gold definitely more beautiful.


Awww. Thank you! Im loving it sooo much so far. It holds so much for a tiny bag. I needed a bag like this for so long and didn't even know it!


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

I bought the coin purse and I really like it. I think I am going to clip the chain 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 off because it really annoys me when  I use it and I am not planning on using it as a bag charm.


----------



## Kitts

Does anyone have the Klara hobo? Looking at the black in large but on the fence. What do you think of this style?


----------



## Minne Bags

Kitts said:


> Does anyone have the Klara hobo? Looking at the black in large but on the fence. What do you think of this style?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4198811



I have this bag. It’s very big, but really nice. I typically carry it by the shorter strap. I’ve found that the longer strap falls off my shoulder more unless I’m using it crossbody.


----------



## Kitts

Minne Bags said:


> I have this bag. It’s very big, but really nice. I typically carry it by the shorter strap. I’ve found that the longer strap falls off my shoulder more unless I’m using it crossbody.



Thanks! Has it gotten more slouchy as you’ve worn it? Any issues with corner wear?


----------



## Minne Bags

Kitts said:


> Thanks! Has it gotten more slouchy as you’ve worn it? Any issues with corner wear?



Yes, it’s breaking in nicely. The bottom of the bag has a base which helps it keep its shape. But, the top of the bag slouches more. No issues with corner wear so far. I had this bag since December, but I don’t carry it everyday.


----------



## nygal50

Has anyone had issues with the MCM Monogram bags, i.e. color transfer, glazing or cracking of the leather, etc.?  I just purchased the Milly Bag in Black Monogram from Nordstrom and I am thinking about ordering the newly released Essential Tote in Black Monogram.  Please share any thoughts or experience you may have had with this brand.


----------



## Scully Piper

nygal50 said:


> Has anyone had issues with the MCM Monogram bags, i.e. color transfer, glazing or cracking of the leather, etc.?  I just purchased the Milly Bag in Black Monogram from Nordstrom and I am thinking about ordering the newly released Essential Tote in Black Monogram.  Please share any thoughts or experience you may have had with this brand.


I have a pink MCM backpack and I've worn it with dark clothing and never had any color transfer, glazing or cracking issues.


----------



## nygal50

Scully Piper said:


> I have a pink MCM backpack and I've worn it with dark clothing and never had any color transfer, glazing or cracking issues.


Thanks!


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

Nordstrom is doing a MCM pop in with exclusive items:

https://shop.nordstrom.com/c/pop-in-olivia-kim?keyword=pop+in+shop

I like the concept of this (hands free!) but don't think I could pull it off!
Visetos Chest Pack $695






vintage faux leather golf bag $2795





Small vintage faux leather drawstring bag $925




Everlast glove charm $165


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

These just appeared!

$279.99 (each!)


----------



## serenluv202

I loved MCM in the 80's then it disappeared.  Since it's return, I have purchased many MCM items from the boutique and online.


----------



## lucydee

Which MCM Backpack would you pick?   Both are the mini size.
It will be used for running errands, casual days, etc.
I love both but can only buy one.  Should I stay classic and go for Cognac or be daring and go for the rose gold?


----------



## Orellia

lucydee said:


> Which MCM Backpack would you pick?   Both are the mini size.
> It will be used for running errands, casual days, etc.
> I love both but can only buy one.  Should I stay classic and go for Cognac or be daring and go for the rose gold?
> View attachment 4244249


Personally I'd go with the classic Cognac, but it really depends on your style and what makes you happiest!


----------



## Kitts

lucydee said:


> Which MCM Backpack would you pick?   Both are the mini size.
> It will be used for running errands, casual days, etc.
> I love both but can only buy one.  Should I stay classic and go for Cognac or be daring and go for the rose gold?
> View attachment 4244249



What colors do you wear most often? Personally I love both of those colors! I would decide based on which coordinated best with my outfits.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Orellia said:


> Personally I'd go with the classic Cognac, but it really depends on your style and what makes you happiest!


What makes you happier? The champagne one makes me happier.  But it's your choice! And it depends on the uses for the bag.


----------



## lucydee

I ended up keeping the cognac.  Although I love the rose gold one, I went with safe, classic and a bag color that I can use for years down the road
Thanks All!.


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

Lots of MCM at 40% off at Nordstrom right now, even the popular medium reversible Liz (I'm guessing since it has many positive reviews!)

Liz : $650 to $389.98

Small stark visetos backpack  $720 to $431.98

Medium Milla $920 to $551.98

Not sure how long these bags will be discounted.   I'm having a hard time pasting images, but easy enough to just go to Nordstrom!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Hello everyone! Does anyone know the wear and tear of white MCM visetos bags or slgs? Is it easy to clean? Does it yellow over time?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Hello everyone.  For those of you who have had experience with light colored visetos items,  I would like to know if the white or light colored visetos bags get dirty easily.  Also, how to clean them? I would love any input!!


----------



## poulinska

Orellia said:


> I wanted to share how my MCM Milla Medium bag is doing after 1.5 years of daily use!
> 
> Purchased March 2017 from Forzieri - almost 1.5 years ago
> Daily use, but I'm careful/gentle with it
> Leather seems very durable - no scratches but a few makeup smudges that seem to wipe off. Bag seems to hold it's shape very well.
> Bottom of the bag is still perfect except for small wear on the metal feet - I guess that means they are working
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's In My Bag - iPhone 8 (not pictured), 2 zipper cosmetics bags, 2 glasses cases, hefty set of keys, full size billfold, and makeup. You could fit more but this is the most I need. Most days I carry less than this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's In My Bag - everything loaded up inside! I loveeeee the compartments - I know where everything is without looking. Note that in the 2nd compartment from the top, the small monogrammed interior pocket is a bit annoying and bellows outward. I never use it - it's too small for my cellphone and I put small things in the middle zipper compartment anyway. The monogram interior pocket is the one problem with this bag (at least the one I own).



Thank you Orrelia for your helping review. I was eyeing a milla for some time, already had one at home and was in love. But I wasn't sure whether you could use it as an everyday bag in non-work-settings. Do you take it to work everyday or anywhere else? 
Thank you!


----------



## Orellia

poulinska said:


> Thank you Orrelia for your helping review. I was eyeing a milla for some time, already had one at home and was in love. But I wasn't sure whether you could use it as an everyday bag in non-work-settings. Do you take it to work everyday or anywhere else?
> Thank you!


Hi, I primarily use it as a daily work bag. I don't travel out of town with it due to the possibility of encountering kids, dogs, or airplanes  Because it's not comfortable as a crossbody I wouldn't really go shopping with it and its too big as an evening/dinner bag, imo.


----------



## poulinska

Thank you! Exactly that was my impression too!


----------



## poulinska

So after a long journey, I finally decided on a MCM Klara Hobo in medium. I didn't expect this but Orrelia brought me back on the MCM-Track  The size is perfect for me and she is very easy to carry. Somehow it feels like she has always been there.


----------



## AuntBee72

I bought a large black MCM Klara hobo 6 or so months ago at Nordstrom’s on a whim. Just one of those bags that felt right during the ‘carry test’.  I had never even looked twice at MCM bags before.  

I’ve got a closet full of LV bags, but the large Klara hobo carries so perfectly, that I carry it almost non-stop as an everyday bag. 

And I’m not necessarily gentle with it, but it shows no sign of wear at all. It’s definitely durable.


----------



## Orellia

poulinska said:


> So after a long journey, I finally decided on a MCM Klara Hobo in medium. I didn't expect this but Orrelia brought me back on the MCM-Track  The size is perfect for me and she is very easy to carry. Somehow it feels like she has always been there.
> View attachment 4273654



Beautiful, love the color!


----------



## jbags07

redskater said:


> I don't think they are "hideous" or "tacky" at all!  They are leather not coated canvas and they held up really well.  The atlas wasn't my fav, but the monogram bags (for a monogram bag) were quite classy.


Yes I’ve been seeing a lot if new bags on net a porter and forizeri, and I find them very striking. The pink mini backpacks are adorable. And of course the classic cognac.


----------



## jbags07

MahoganyQT said:


> Traveling companions for a very long flight! [emoji7] I can’t get over how beautiful the interior is on the tote.
> View attachment 4134053
> 
> View attachment 4134055


Omg stunning. Love


----------



## Sunshine mama

Hello everyone.  I just received my cassette Berlin  and I noticed the lock is slightly crooked. What should I do? Exchange or just keep?


----------



## MahoganyQT

jbags07 said:


> Omg stunning. Love



Thank you!


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

Ciciminx said:


> Neiman Marcus MCM find.
> Clutch/Crossbody with detachable gold chain.


Love it


----------



## shishkabob

Hi -- new to the forum and love MCM and have since the 80's. Love my LV's too! I had a few vintage, two I sold and one I am trying to sell. Recently bought a few new ones. I have the Klara Hobo, the Anya tote and got a great deal on a Medium Stark backpack (from Nordstrom --where they did a price match!) and a zipped embossed  wallet that matches my Klara.
Question on this forum. No main category on MCM? Not so popular anymore-- or yet? And also why is it listed as Modern Creation Munich? Is it not still Michael Cromer Munich?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

shishkabob said:


> Hi -- new to the forum and love MCM and have since the 80's. Love my LV's too! I had a few vintage, two I sold and one I am trying to sell. Recently bought a few new ones. I have the Klara Hobo, the Anya tote and got a great deal on a Medium Stark backpack (from Nordstrom --where they did a price match!) and a zipped embossed  wallet that matches my Klara.
> Question on this forum. No main category on MCM? Not so popular anymore-- or yet? And also why is it listed as Modern Creation Munich? Is it not still Michael Cromer Munich?


Nice finds! Please share pictures if you can  And yes, there is no subforum for MCM because it's not popular enough yet. And when it was acquired by Sungjoo Group, they changed the name to Modern Creation!


----------



## shishkabob

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Nice finds! Please share pictures if you can  And yes, there is no subforum for MCM because it's not popular enough yet. And when it was acquired by Sungjoo Group, they changed the name to Modern Creation!



Thanks for the welcome! I will get some photos and share soon! I think I will still consider them Michael Cromer. Modern Creation sounds a little bit cheesy...imho! MCM was very popular in the 80's and I saved up and was so excited to purchase my Patricia bag! I sold it  back a few years ago when MCM started reappearing.
If any of you visit the MCM website, they have had a great "up to 40% off" sale. Selection is starting to get thin now. When I first signed on their email list, I also got a 10% off code for first purchase.


----------



## Rose71

Hey, I have two bags from MCM and the quality is georgeus. Have the shopper and found the straps more comfy than the LV straps from Neverfull. Also the clutch inside the bag is more than those from lv never. I Love lv, but mcm is great now in quality and price. Also I have the patricia looks like a little bit  like pochette  metis, but I found looks better. Love Love Love.


----------



## Rose71

Here they are. With the big wallet from mcm


----------



## Rose71

Sunshine mama said:


> Hello everyone.  I just received my cassette Berlin  and I noticed the lock is slightly crooked. What should I do? Exchange or just keep?


I think it is by my patricia also a Little. Return it if you can when bother you.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Rose71 said:


> Here they are. With the big wallet from mcm


I love the Patricia! And you are right in that it has a pochette metis vibe, but is much cuter.  What size is yours?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Rose71 said:


> I think it is by my patricia also a Little. Return it if you can when bother you.


Thank you! I returned it and got one that has a perfect clasp.


----------



## Rose71

Sunshine mama said:


> I love the Patricia! And you are right in that it has a pochette metis vibe, but is much cuter.  What size is yours?


Hey, I have the bigger size fits everything I need. Big wallet, 6 keyholder from lv, phone, mini pochette acc.from lv, little umbrella and a little shopping bag it is absolut love


----------



## Rose71

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you! I returned it and got one that has a perfect clasp.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Rose71 said:


> Hey, I have the bigger size fits everything I need. Big wallet, 6 keyholder from lv, phone, mini pochette acc.from lv, little umbrella and a little shopping bag it is absolut love


Wow!! That fits alot!


----------



## enshogirl

I found the Liz Shopper at Nordstrom yesterday for 50% off and took this as a sign I should finally get my first MCM bag. I’ve admired MCM for a while, but didn’t know much about the brand. Now, I’m impressed by the quality and the bag you get for the price. It’s comparable to my LV Neverfull, but I feel like it’s going to be able to take a lot more abuse. My Neverfull hasn’t worn that well over the years, probably my fault for getting the Damier Azur, but still.

Thanks for letting me share. I don’t think this will be my last MCM purchase! I’m traveling this week and can’t wait to use it!


----------



## Rose71

enshogirl said:


> I found the Liz Shopper at Nordstrom yesterday for 50% off and took this as a sign I should finally get my first MCM bag. I’ve admired MCM for a while, but didn’t know much about the brand. Now, I’m impressed by the quality and the bag you get for the price. It’s comparable to my LV Neverfull, but I feel like it’s going to be able to take a lot more abuse. My Neverfull hasn’t worn that well over the years, probably my fault for getting the Damier Azur, but still.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share. I don’t think this will be my last MCM purchase! I’m traveling this week and can’t wait to use it!


Congrats. And the inside pochette is very good, isn‘t it?


----------



## Rose71

Here patricia from inside. I don‘t know if you can see how sweet it is.


----------



## enshogirl

Rose71 said:


> Congrats. And the inside pochette is very good, isn‘t it?



Yes, it’s a really great size!


----------



## PrairieBagurl

This is my 1st MCM Bag, picked up from Nordstrom Rack. This will be my everyday bag. I love the color and the inside is a  black Buttery soft leather.


----------



## shishkabob

Omgosh, I think I need to make a trip to Nordstrom! On sale??!!!



enshogirl said:


> I found the Liz Shopper at Nordstrom yesterday for 50% off and took this as a sign I should finally get my first MCM bag. I’ve admired MCM for a while, but didn’t know much about the brand. Now, I’m impressed by the quality and the bag you get for the price. It’s comparable to my LV Neverfull, but I feel like it’s going to be able to take a lot more abuse. My Neverfull hasn’t worn that well over the years, probably my fault for getting the Damier Azur, but still.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share. I don’t think this will be my last MCM purchase! I’m traveling this week and can’t wait to use it!


----------



## shishkabob

PrairieBagurl said:


> This is my 1st MCM Bag, picked up from Nordstrom Rack. This will be my everyday bag. I love the color and the inside is a  black Buttery soft leather.
> 
> View attachment 4297885




It seems like my local Nordstrom Rack never has MCM.


----------



## enshogirl

shishkabob said:


> Omgosh, I think I need to make a trip to Nordstrom! On sale??!!!



Yeah, it was in the sale table with a few other bags. From the price tag, it looked like it might have been an after Christmas return. It’s a perfect bag, so I think I really lucked out finding it for that price.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

enshogirl said:


> I found the Liz Shopper at Nordstrom yesterday for 50% off and took this as a sign I should finally get my first MCM bag. I’ve admired MCM for a while, but didn’t know much about the brand. Now, I’m impressed by the quality and the bag you get for the price. It’s comparable to my LV Neverfull, but I feel like it’s going to be able to take a lot more abuse. My Neverfull hasn’t worn that well over the years, probably my fault for getting the Damier Azur, but still.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share. I don’t think this will be my last MCM purchase! I’m traveling this week and can’t wait to use it!


Love love love!! And it's reversible, right? I've always been weak for the MCM Liz


----------



## enshogirl

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Love love love!! And it's reversible, right? I've always been weak for the MCM Liz



Yes, it’s reversible!


----------



## PrairieBagurl

shishkabob said:


> It seems like my local Nordstrom Rack never has MCM.


Check the website, they had a good selection since November.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Never noticed this thread before. I found two vintage MCM bags at my friends consignment shop. She had never heard of it before and had them stuffed at the bottom of garbage bag looking like she was going to throw them out. Her and her FT employee hated them. So when I said I wanted them, she decided to research them. She does that to EVERYTHING I’m interested in. They instantly reminded me of my younger years watching them being worn by the stars of that era. Well, in the end I didn’t get them cheap, but I know this is how she makes her living, so I was ok with the price. I think I got them both for $150[emoji4]


----------



## Lindsaygill7

cubicu said:


> Loving my MCM large Milla tote. I love how it looks so elegant but still fits my 13” MacBook Air. Truly a dream work bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4083002
> View attachment 4083003


I’m
Having a hard time deciding be between the medium and large. Is this too large?


----------



## Lindsaygill7

guccidame said:


> I got my MCM Milla tote medium in black!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3798208




Hellllppppp!!!! I’m looking into the Milla bags I just don’t know if I want a medium or large? I carry a LV NV GM currently and love it because I am 5’9 and larger framed. I had the MM but decided I wanted the GM. I also carry the Speedy 35 and wouldn’t want anything smaller but not really bigger either? 
I also have a Tory Burch double zip Robinson the large size and love the size... based off all of these examples... can anyone suggest what I would like best? I live 2 hours from any department store and need help!


guccidame said:


> I got my MCM Milla tote medium in black!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3798208


----------



## msd_bags

Lindsaygill7 said:


> Hellllppppp!!!! I’m looking into the Milla bags I just don’t know if I want a medium or large? I carry a LV NV GM currently and love it because I am 5’9 and larger framed. I had the MM but decided I wanted the GM. I also carry the Speedy 35 and wouldn’t want anything smaller but not really bigger either?
> I also have a Tory Burch double zip Robinson the large size and love the size... based off all of these examples... can anyone suggest what I would like best? I live 2 hours from any department store and need help!


I don't know how big the large Milla is for comparison, what I have is the medium.  I don't have the LV Neverfulls but I know the GM is quite big.  The medium Milla is that, medium-sized.  Based on what you have mentioned as your preference in other bags, maybe what you need is the Large.  However, I am not sure how you are with bag weight.  The medium is 2.38 lbs in my luggage scale.  So the Large would be heavier.  The Milla holds a lot but I discovered that I have to not carry my pouches - just put the items directly into the many bag compartments.  The pouches make the bag so bulky.  Hope my inputs help!


----------



## Lindsaygill7

msd_bags said:


> I don't know how big the large Milla is for comparison, what I have is the medium.  I don't have the LV Neverfulls but I know the GM is quite big.  The medium Milla is that, medium-sized.  Based on what you have mentioned as your preference in other bags, maybe what you need is the Large.  However, I am not sure how you are with bag weight.  The medium is 2.38 lbs in my luggage scale.  So the Large would be heavier.  The Milla holds a lot but I discovered that I have to not carry my pouches - just put the items directly into the many bag compartments.  The pouches make the bag so bulky.  Hope my inputs help!


Yes! You’ve helped me so much! I truly appreciate your time! I was leaning towards a large in phantom gray


----------



## Lindsaygill7

msd_bags said:


> I don't know how big the large Milla is for comparison, what I have is the medium.  I don't have the LV Neverfulls but I know the GM is quite big.  The medium Milla is that, medium-sized.  Based on what you have mentioned as your preference in other bags, maybe what you need is the Large.  However, I am not sure how you are with bag weight.  The medium is 2.38 lbs in my luggage scale.  So the Large would be heavier.  The Milla holds a lot but I discovered that I have to not carry my pouches - just put the items directly into the many bag compartments.  The pouches make the bag so bulky.  Hope my inputs help!


Would you be willing to send me some pictures of your medium? On your arm and what it holds? It’s a hard bag to research!!!! I can’t find much of the bag in action.


----------



## msd_bags

Lindsaygill7 said:


> Would you be willing to send me some pictures of your medium? On your arm and what it holds? It’s a hard bag to research!!!! I can’t find much of the bag in action.



This is the only modshot I have so far on my phone’s Photos.  Hope this helps.  I’m almost 5’4” and of medium build.






For what the bag holds, I can’t do a comprehensive one at the moment.  But as I mentioned earlier, I had to remove my stuff from pouches and just used the bag compartments (looks a bit messy in there) which hold a generous amount.  The pouch (the right most and left most areas where the left/right flaps originate) inside can fit my Microsoft Surface Go (10.5”) easily even with the keyboard cover; though this photo does not have the Surface Go in the bag.


----------



## msd_bags

Another modshot:


----------



## Lindsaygill7

You’ve been so kind! Thank you soooo much


----------



## Lindsaygill7

serenluv202 said:


> MCM is in the last week of their sale.  I am ashamed to say that I have purchased way too much both from the website and in the King of Prussia store.  This is a brand that I absolutely love and I think the quality is outstanding for the price.  I am not new to the MCM game.  I purchased a few of their bags in the 1980s when this brand was more pricey and more popular than Louis Vuitton.  I was very upset when the brand disappeared.  This is a Korean based company now under the direction of the incredible businesswoman Sung-Joo Kim.  She is very true to the brand's history and integrity.  German designer Michael Michalsky is the visionary creative director.  MCM is way ahead of its projected 5yr sales target.  This brand is again growing by leaps and bounds and there will certainly be price increases in the future.  The retail store at KOP mall is amazing both in merchandise and customer service.  Oh well, sorry for the passionate rant.  Here is my MCM collection so far and I am soooo far from finished.
> 
> Large Milla - Grey
> Medium Milla - Blue
> Medium Milla - Red
> Mini Milla - Pink
> Mini Milla - Silver
> Rockstar Vanity Case - Black
> Rockstar Vanity Case - Cognac
> Large studded Catherine tote - Black
> Large Rombi Motif Pouch - Cognac
> Rombi Motif Silk Scarf - Cognac
> Berlin Studded Pouch - Black
> Large Logo Wallet with strap - Black
> Corina Visetos wallet - Purple and beige
> Double Wristlet - Gold
> Mink Robbit Charm - Purple
> Multicolor Leather Robbit Charm - Pink/Blue





Hellllppppp!!!! I’m looking into the Milla bags I just don’t know if I want a medium or large? I carry a LV NV GM currently and love it because I am 5’9 and larger framed. I had the MM but decided I wanted the GM. I also carry the Speedy 35 and wouldn’t want anything smaller but not really bigger either? 
I also have a Tory Burch double zip Robinson the large size and love the size... based off all of these examples... can anyone suggest what I would like best? I live 2 hours from any department store and need help!


----------



## Lindsaygill7

Tonia55 said:


> Switching over to my Milla  please excuse the mirror I have a crazy toddler lol. I love this bag and have thought about it since returning the phantom grey milla I bought last year and returned.  I'm SO keeping this one! Seriously, this is such a beautiful bag and the quality is excellent! This is the perfect black bag! I love the blue snakeskin strap too. It gives it a little bit of a funkier/fun look.




Hellllppppp!!!! I’m looking into the Milla bags I just don’t know if I want a medium or large? I carry a LV NV GM currently and love it because I am 5’9 and larger framed. I had the MM but decided I wanted the GM. I also carry the Speedy 35 and wouldn’t want anything smaller but not really bigger either? 
I also have a Tory Burch double zip Robinson the large size and love the size... based off all of these examples... can anyone suggest what I would like best? I live 2 hours from any department store and need help!
IS yours a medium?


----------



## Lindsaygill7

louisrl said:


> View attachment 3520715




Hellllppppp!!!! I’m looking into the Milla bags I just don’t know if I want a medium or large? I carry a LV NV GM currently and love it because I am 5’9 and larger framed. I had the MM but decided I wanted the GM. I also carry the Speedy 35 and wouldn’t want anything smaller but not really bigger either? 
I also have a Tory Burch double zip Robinson the large size and love the size... based off all of these examples... can anyone suggest what I would like best? I live 2 hours from any department store and need help!


----------



## Lindsaygill7

louisrl said:


> View attachment 3469262


 Which size is this?


----------



## Lindsaygill7

ruxoru said:


> Hello Everyone ! Just wanted to show you my first and brand new MCM Milla in the large size in phantom grey  , i adore this bag, the craftsmanship is beautiful, everything is subtly stamped and finished to an extremely high standard, i bought this to replace my Birkin as its too heavy/looking worn with everyday use and i have to say the quality levels are similar but that's just my opinion
> 
> View attachment 3150393
> 
> 
> View attachment 3150394
> 
> 
> View attachment 3150395
> 
> 
> View attachment 3150396
> 
> 
> I also have an unboxing on my youtube if anyone wants to see how the bag looks new




Hellllppppp!!!! I’m looking into the Milla bags I just don’t know if I want a medium or large? I carry a LV NV GM currently and love it because I am 5’9 and larger framed. I had the MM but decided I wanted the GM. I also carry the Speedy 35 and wouldn’t want anything smaller but not really bigger either? 
I also have a Tory Burch double zip Robinson the large size and love the size... based off all of these examples... can anyone suggest what I would like best? I live 2 hours from any department store and need help!


----------



## Orellia

Lindsaygill7 said:


> Hellllppppp!!!! I’m looking into the Milla bags I just don’t know if I want a medium or large? I carry a LV NV GM currently and love it because I am 5’9 and larger framed. I had the MM but decided I wanted the GM. I also carry the Speedy 35 and wouldn’t want anything smaller but not really bigger either?
> I also have a Tory Burch double zip Robinson the large size and love the size... based off all of these examples... can anyone suggest what I would like best? I live 2 hours from any department store and need help!



No need to post multiple times 

Here is a link to my review of my medium Milla: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/mcm-modern-creation-munich-v.883007/page-60#post-32576234

I'm about 5'9" and I don't consider it a small bag by any means. I also don't consider it as practical as a Speedy, but ymmv!


----------



## Lindsaygill7

Orellia said:


> No need to post multiple times
> 
> Here is a link to my review of my medium Milla: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/mcm-modern-creation-munich-v.883007/page-60#post-32576234
> 
> I'm about 5'9" and I don't consider it a small bag by any means. I also don't consider it as practical as a Speedy, but ymmv!



I didn’t post to you multiple times, I was replying to different users who posted about their Milla : )
Thanks


----------



## Lindsaygill7

Orellia said:


> No need to post multiple times
> 
> Here is a link to my review of my medium Milla: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/mcm-modern-creation-munich-v.883007/page-60#post-32576234
> 
> I'm about 5'9" and I don't consider it a small bag by any means. I also don't consider it as practical as a Speedy, but ymmv!



Would a large planner fit in a pocket? Also, the compartment where you put both sunglasses/eyeglasses cases, are they super bulky? Do they slide down with room to spare?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Lindsaygill7 said:


> I didn’t post to you multiple times, I was replying to different users who posted about their Milla : )
> Thanks


If you quote users, you can put the same response onto one post and reply to multiple people at once! You can also directly tag them by using the @ symbol and typing their name.


----------



## Orellia

Lindsaygill7 said:


> Would a large planner fit in a pocket? Also, the compartment where you put both sunglasses/eyeglasses cases, are they super bulky? Do they slide down with room to spare?


I don't think a larger planner (8.5x11") would fit and I don't personally put books or bulky items in my Milla because I don't want to deform the shape.

There is still room for more when I put both sunglasses and eyeglasses cases in one compartment. Probably only takes up half the compartment.


----------



## Lindsaygill7

Orellia said:


> I don't think a larger planner (8.5x11") would fit and I don't personally put books or bulky items in my Milla because I don't want to deform the shape.
> 
> There is still room for more when I put both sunglasses and eyeglasses cases in one compartment. Probably only takes up half the compartment.



Last question and I’ll quit bothering you lol! I just
Live in a small town and won’t be able to look at them in person before ordering.
So you know how the medium and large compare to the Givenchy antigona sizes? Ive seen those before and there are tons more photos of those


----------



## Tonia55

Lindsaygill7 said:


> Hellllppppp!!!! I’m looking into the Milla bags I just don’t know if I want a medium or large? I carry a LV NV GM currently and love it because I am 5’9 and larger framed. I had the MM but decided I wanted the GM. I also carry the Speedy 35 and wouldn’t want anything smaller but not really bigger either?
> I also have a Tory Burch double zip Robinson the large size and love the size... based off all of these examples... can anyone suggest what I would like best? I live 2 hours from any department store and need help!
> IS yours a medium?


Mine is the large.


----------



## Lindsaygill7

Tonia55 said:


> Mine is the large.



Is that a size GM NV you have it besides? I’m your original post? I don’t live near a store and am needing help lol


----------



## Tonia55

Lindsaygill7 said:


> Is that a size GM NV you have it besides? I’m your original post? I don’t live near a store and am needing help lol


It’s an mm


----------



## Lindsaygill7

Tonia55 said:


> It’s an mm


Wow so the large Milla isn’t even really that large?


----------



## shishkabob

I think tomorrow,  Jan. 13th,  is the last day for the Fall Winter sale.
https://us.mcmworldwide.com/en_US/sale/view-all


----------



## Orellia

Lindsaygill7 said:


> Last question and I’ll quit bothering you lol! I just
> Live in a small town and won’t be able to look at them in person before ordering.
> So you know how the medium and large compare to the Givenchy antigona sizes? Ive seen those before and there are tons more photos of those


Sorry, I haven't seen enough Antigonas in person to be able to compare the two.


----------



## AManIntoFashion

Does anyone know if you order an MCM Key Pouch online (link included):

https://us.mcmworldwide.com/en_US/m...uch-in-white-logo-visetos/MYZ9SWA09BV001.html

if you receive a dustbag and box to store it in? I wrote to them asking, but have not yet heard back. Thank you all!!


----------



## shishkabob

AManIntoFashion said:


> Does anyone know if you order an MCM Key Pouch online (link included):
> 
> https://us.mcmworldwide.com/en_US/m...uch-in-white-logo-visetos/MYZ9SWA09BV001.html
> 
> if you receive a dustbag and box to store it in? I wrote to them asking, but have not yet heard back. Thank you all!!



I bought a wallet and received a box, dustbag and a nice note


----------



## AManIntoFashion

shishkabob said:


> I bought a wallet and received a box, dustbag and a nice note




Thank you very much!!! Ironically, I just heard back from MCM as well. Thank you again!


----------



## Lindsaygill7

How many MCM threads are there? Why can’t I find them?


----------



## shishkabob

Lindsaygill7 said:


> How many MCM threads are there? Why can’t I find them?


 
I have only found two. This one, and an authentication one.


----------



## Kisber

Can someone help me identify this bag? I can't find the name of it anywhere.


----------



## snephysephy

Are you guys familiar with this model? And do you think it is auth?
Here is the link: https://ph.carousell.com/p/mcm-conv...cm&ref_reqId=LZ8aOqRNbxbffqpwPmdoSNMCJHKG86NO


----------



## AManIntoFashion

New and first MCM I bought with Christmas money!! Thank you Mom and Dad!!!


----------



## enshogirl

AManIntoFashion said:


> New and first MCM I bought with Christmas money!! Thank you Mom and Dad!!!



Very nice! I was looking at this on the website the other day. I really like the color!


----------



## AManIntoFashion

enshogirl said:


> Very nice! I was looking at this on the website the other day. I really like the color!



Thank you! The blue color is very amazing!! I don't know much about MCM, but this says it's visetos. My wallet feels like nice supple pebble leather! I love it and recommend it!!


----------



## Lindsaygill7

I bite the bullet and ordered the large Milla in phantom gray pre loved from Fashionphile! I asked around and researched for over a month and hope I am happy with the large! I’ve had two speedy bags and fell out of love with over the years and ended up selling. I wanted a satchel bag for when I want to put my neverfull up to rest. I went with MCM bc I am almost 30 and wanted something sophisticated that wouldn’t really ever go out of style. I hope this one doesn’t! I can’t wait to get it!


----------



## Staci Lynne

Sunshine mama said:


> Hello everyone.  For those of you who have had experience with light colored visetos items,  I would like to know if the white or light colored visetos bags get dirty easily.  Also, how to clean them? I would love any input!!


I have the beige MCM Liz tote and I have had color transfer issues with the bag, I wore it with a micro suede type fall black jacket and the entire back of the bag ended up with a black tint from it. I was able to clean most of it off with a magic eraser and some oxyclean spot removal for laundry. Under certain light you can still see the faintest hint of it. I have also had issues with the bottom of the bag if it rubs on the top of my denim jeans. I have a bit of blue transfer on the bottom, the magic eraser did not work as will with the bottom but I did manage to remove most of it. I love the tote but I only use it now when wearing light colors.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Staci Lynne said:


> I have the beige MCM Liz tote and I have had color transfer issues with the bag, I wore it with a micro suede type fall black jacket and the entire back of the bag ended up with a black tint from it. I was able to clean most of it off with a magic eraser and some oxyclean spot removal for laundry. Under certain light you can still see the faintest hint of it. I have also had issues with the bottom of the bag if it rubs on the top of my denim jeans. I have a bit of blue transfer on the bottom, the magic eraser did not work as will with the bottom but I did manage to remove most of it. I love the tote but I only use it now when wearing light colors.


Oh no. Thank you so much for the info!!!!!!


----------



## cubicu

Lindsaygill7 said:


> I’m
> Having a hard time deciding be between the medium and large. Is this too large?


It's definitely more of a work tote size. I don't think I would use it outside of a work context.


----------



## Sunshine mama

I got this MCM Cassette Berlin a couple of months ago. It's not practical but I love it. I put a yellow strap from another bag.


----------



## faithbw

My first MCM bag. My sister has this toe in black and I loved it. So now I have my own.[emoji16]


----------



## ruckus

Hi everyone, 
Would someone be able to check if this vintage MCM fanny pack is authentic or not. I also posted this in the authenticate thread but wasn’t sure if here was better. 
Thanks so much. 

http://poshmark.com/listing/Vintage-MCM-waist-bag-5be5ea128ad2f975dadecbba


----------



## MahoganyQT

This Silver crossbody bag was an early morning Nordstrom Rack online find. 
[emoji7]


----------



## Sunshine mama

MahoganyQT said:


> This Silver crossbody bag was an early morning Nordstrom Rack online find.
> [emoji7]
> View attachment 4336030


Nice! I love this silver color!


----------



## Sunshine mama

ruckus said:


> Hi everyone,
> Would someone be able to check if this vintage MCM fanny pack is authentic or not. I also posted this in the authenticate thread but wasn’t sure if here was better.
> Thanks so much.
> 
> http://poshmark.com/listing/Vintage-MCM-waist-bag-5be5ea128ad2f975dadecbba


Were you able to get it authenticated? It seems to be sold already.


----------



## MahoganyQT

Sunshine mama said:


> Nice! I love this silver color!



Thanks! I got really lucky. I saw it on the site at 5am and ordered it. I looked later and it was gone. I honestly didn’t think it would ship.


----------



## ruckus

Sunshine mama said:


> Were you able to get it authenticated? It seems to be sold already.



No I wasn’t able to. My friend purchased it which is why I was asking. Do you know if it is authentic?


----------



## Cyanide Rose

MahoganyQT said:


> This Silver crossbody bag was an early morning Nordstrom Rack online find.
> [emoji7]
> View attachment 4336030



Me too! It looks great on you!


----------



## MahoganyQT

Cyanide Rose said:


> Me too! It looks great on you!



Yay! Thanks!


----------



## Kitts

faithbw said:


> My first MCM bag. My sister has this toe in black and I loved it. So now I have my own.[emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4333582



I LOVE this! Do you know the name of the color?


----------



## faithbw

Kitts said:


> I LOVE this! Do you know the name of the color?


Thank you! It's Cognac.


----------



## Kitts

Nordstrom has several MCM bags on sale, 10-20% off right now.


----------



## Lindsaygill7

MILLA OWNERS- how do you organize your bag?!!


----------



## shishkabob

Why is this board not listed under the main boards any longer?


----------



## Butterlite

shishkabob said:


> Why is this board not listed under the main boards any longer?


Not enough activity.


----------



## shishkabob

Butterlite said:


> Not enough activity.


Sad...I would think there would be more.


----------



## shishkabob

shishkabob said:


> Sad...I would think there would be more.



And they'll be even less now as I couldn't even find the board to post!


----------



## DaisyDD

shishkabob said:


> And they'll be even less now as I couldn't even find the board to post!


HI, just purchased a vintage MCM bag today, although I do need to find a pin to hold the handle on it.  Anyways I do believe this brand will be coming back as there is a show on Netflix and the guy who hosts it is always showing and talking about vintage MCM.  Never even heard of this brand until I watched the show.. now I want all MCM bags.


----------



## DaisyDD

DaisyDD said:


> HI, just purchased a vintage MCM bag today, although I do need to find a pin to hold the handle on it.  Anyways I do believe this brand will be coming back as there is a show on Netflix and the guy who hosts it is always showing and talking about vintage MCM.  Never even heard of this brand until I watched the show.. now I want all MCM bags.


There may not be many of us but lets keep this going.  I will post the purse I purchased tomorrow evening.  Please post all of yours!!!


----------



## enshogirl

DaisyDD said:


> HI, just purchased a vintage MCM bag today, although I do need to find a pin to hold the handle on it.  Anyways I do believe this brand will be coming back as there is a show on Netflix and the guy who hosts it is always showing and talking about vintage MCM.  Never even heard of this brand until I watched the show.. now I want all MCM bags.



What show is that?


----------



## DaisyDD

enshogirl said:


> What show is that?


Ok..don't laugh but the show is called Slobby's World and its all about this guy in FL who owns a shop filled with vintage items.  He wears a MCM fanny pack.  It's actually a great show but like I said he does mention the MCM a lot which is what turned me onto it.


----------



## DaisyDD

shishkabob said:


> And they'll be even less now as I couldn't even find the board to post!


I didn't realize how hard it was going to be to find my way back to this page.  I don't know how I found it the few times I've been here but I feel I need to save the page to get back....


----------



## lululuv

I just bought the Boston Black in 30 (larger satchel purse).  I don't own any other black bags and thought bringing in an LV bag to a brand new job would look too flashy.  I love the shape of a satchel but am not used to carrying one so it's great that this one comes with a sporty cross-body strap but I'm still only used to totes or bags that lie against your body.  I think this is a great size and relatively understated while still being fun and fancy to carry.  What do you guys think?  I really want to get into this shape bag and this one is super roomy with a bigger zipper opening than the speedy so it might be a good way to transition.  Thoughts?


----------



## AManIntoFashion

lululuv said:


> I just bought the Boston Black in 30 (larger satchel purse).  I don't own any other black bags and thought bringing in an LV bag to a brand new job would look too flashy.  I love the shape of a satchel but am not used to carrying one so it's great that this one comes with a sporty cross-body strap but I'm still only used to totes or bags that lie against your body.  I think this is a great size and relatively understated while still being fun and fancy to carry.  What do you guys think?  I really want to get into this shape bag and this one is super roomy with a bigger zipper opening than the speedy so it might be a good way to transition.  Thoughts?




Enjoy it!! It's always fun trying a new brand and/or style! You end up realizing you can be more opened minded about new styles than you thought!!


----------



## AManIntoFashion

I own this!!! (Photo taken from site - don't feel like taking a photo with my phone right now). I LOVE this thing!!! .. I feel like MCM surpasses other luxury brands IMO. Let's try to get MCM back as it's own topic!!


----------



## shishkabob

lululuv said:


> I just bought the Boston Black in 30 (larger satchel purse).  I don't own any other black bags and thought bringing in an LV bag to a brand new job would look too flashy.  I love the shape of a satchel but am not used to carrying one so it's great that this one comes with a sporty cross-body strap but I'm still only used to totes or bags that lie against your body.  I think this is a great size and relatively understated while still being fun and fancy to carry.  What do you guys think?  I really want to get into this shape bag and this one is super roomy with a bigger zipper opening than the speedy so it might be a good way to transition.  Thoughts?



I would love to see a photo of it!


----------



## shishkabob

I will post a photo soon of my MCM collection. I sold my vintage pieces and have several new items. And yes, I think MCM is still well made and a great luxury brand.


----------



## lululuv

Here it is.  Took it out today and it's working well.  It keeps it's shape but is still flexible enough that you can use it with the strap without it sticking up like a box when not full (unless you want it to).


----------



## shishkabob

lululuv said:


> Here it is.  Took it out today and it's working well.  It keeps it's shape but is still flexible enough that you can use it with the strap without it sticking up like a box when not full (unless you want it to).



Love it! It's a beautiful bag.


----------



## shishkabob

Ok, here goes--not the best lighting in my house right now. I will post individually  I bought this wallet from the online MCM store during their sale. It matches a purse I have--posting next.


----------



## shishkabob

This is the purse it matches. Bought new and haven't even used it or the wallet yet!


----------



## shishkabob

This is my everyday bag. Tough as nails! Bought it used for a steal from a reseller in Korea.


----------



## shishkabob

Bought this one used and it's almost in brand new condition! I "had" to have this one with the MCM on the bottom--wanted the white with black on the bottom but my indecision cost me the bag. Love this one too though!


----------



## shishkabob

I bought this one at Nordstrom. It was my first current MCM bag and I haven't even used it yet! I will come summer.


----------



## shishkabob

And lastly-- bought this one from Nordstrom before Christmas. I wasn't looking for a backpack, but they had a price match online and it was an amazing deal, so I bought it! Definitely not an everyday bag, but it's beautiful!


----------



## shishkabob

And I have a collection of Louis Vuitton too! Always have loved purses/wallets, etc.


----------



## lululuv

Love the blue (that's one of my favorite handbag colors) and the pink (I want to get that eventually).  I also have this set that I've used A LOT.  Super convenient and haven't seen too many around.  I wanted to get it in Navy Blue too but it wasn't available anymore :/


----------



## shishkabob

Love it too! Do you use the mini when you carry it? I got a great little purse organizer that makes it easy to switch from bag to bag.


----------



## lululuv

I do.  I also use it as a catch all in my other bags and sometimes by itself if I only need a few things...Fits over the shoulder   Have fun using you're new bags!


----------



## sb1212

Anyone have the flat card holder with two card slots on front and on the back?


----------



## finer_woman

lululuv said:


> Here it is.  Took it out today and it's working well.  It keeps it's shape but is still flexible enough that you can use it with the strap without it sticking up like a box when not full (unless you want it to).


Is this the strap that comes with it?


----------



## DaisyDD

shishkabob said:


> This is my everyday bag. Tough as nails! Bought it used for a steal from a reseller in Korea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4382227


I love this purse!!


----------



## shishkabob

DaisyDD said:


> I love this purse!!


Thank you!!


----------



## SLI1

Here’s my MCM Klara medium. I just got it yesterday & I’m so happy.


----------



## shishkabob

SLI1 said:


> View attachment 4410855
> 
> Here’s my MCM Klara medium. I just got it yesterday & I’m so happy.


Beautiful. What color is it?


----------



## SLI1

shishkabob said:


> Beautiful. What color is it?



Black.


----------



## Minne Bags

SLI1 said:


> View attachment 4410855
> 
> Here’s my MCM Klara medium. I just got it yesterday & I’m so happy.



Congrats! It’s beautiful. [emoji7]I have larger size and love this style. Enjoy.


----------



## Monique1004

My beloved crossbody


----------



## SLI1

Monique1004 said:


> My beloved crossbody
> View attachment 4415047



So cute love the color!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Does anyone own the Milla convertable backpack? Just interested in a review of how it holds up and the weight.


----------



## mteat2987

I'm torn between the x-mini and the mini stark backpack. I ordered the x-mini and all of my things fit, but I'm a bigger girl 5'3, 190 and worry it looks stupid on me. But I love the convertible option the mini doesnt have. But I can fit my full sized wallet in the mini and it looks proportional. Ugh first world problems. Anyone with both that can share some advice?


----------



## BleuSaphir

This is still on my mind... triggering of adding to the cart. [emoji43]


----------



## SLI1

Here’s my latest. MCM Essential Boston in Monogram Leather. Black. Medium size. I caught it on sale. I received excellent service at the MCM store in the Beverly Center.


----------



## msd_bags

SLI1 said:


> Here’s my latest. MCM Essential Boston in Monogram Leather. Black. Medium size. I caught it on sale. I received excellent service at the MCM store in the Beverly Center.


I’ve been interested in this bag for a while.  Beautiful!! How is the weight empty?


----------



## SLI1

msd_bags said:


> I’ve been interested in this bag for a while.  Beautiful!! How is the weight empty?


It’s leather, so it’s got a little weight to it. I’ve been carrying it since Tuesday mostly by the longer shoulder strap. I try not to pack my bags heavy because I don’t want to develop any arm or shoulder problems in the future.


----------



## msd_bags

SLI1 said:


> It’s leather, so it’s got a little weight to it. I’ve been carrying it since Tuesday mostly by the longer shoulder strap. I try not to pack my bags heavy because I don’t want to develop any arm or shoulder problems in the future.


Thanks for the review.


----------



## SEWDimples

My Large Klara Hobo and zip around wallet in embossed leather in the color Luft Blue were delivered today. The bag is really light weight, which is a plus for a hobo.


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

The MCM website is offering extra 20% off all sale items now - no end date specified.   

https://us.mcmworldwide.com/en_US/sale-view-all

I know the major stores had a lot of MCM in their summer sales...but in case you are looking for something that wasn't available there, like this backpack -






https://us.mcmworldwide.com/en_US/s...2BK001.html?cgid=sale-view-all&sz=120&start=0


----------



## BleuSaphir

favoritethingshawaii said:


> The MCM website is offering extra 20% off all sale items now - no end date specified.
> 
> https://us.mcmworldwide.com/en_US/sale-view-all
> 
> I know the major stores had a lot of MCM in their summer sales...but in case you are looking for something that wasn't available there, like this backpack -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://us.mcmworldwide.com/en_US/s...2BK001.html?cgid=sale-view-all&sz=120&start=0



I took advantage of the extra 20% off for the Killian backpack. I just hope MCM will dispatch it soon!


----------



## Lisa2007

I used the additional 20% off and purchased the MCM large Visetos wristlet in the phantom Gray regular price $380.00 sales price $265.00 final price $212.00...scheduled to be delivered tomorrow...


----------



## BleuSaphir

Apparently I will get two of this backpack. I’m pretty annoyed with MCM and online shopping in general.

I ordered the Killian backpack on Monday 17th. With standard email “we receive your order blah blah blah- we will send you another email for tracking number once your order been dispatch”. The next day my bank app show purchase has not been fulfilled. I had my 580 dollars back to my account. I thought from that moment MCM had rejected my order. The the next day after that I attempted to order it again since it still showing the backpack available. My bank app is showing today the second attempted the purchase I still on hold and I called customer service today to find out the status of my two orders had been shipped. I didn’t want to argue with the lady speaking with me since she seemed really friendly. I really did not had the gut to argue about my situation so I emailed them my situation after the call. Because I NEVER got either emails notifying me they have dispatch my order and giving the tracking number. And I REALLY want to scream at my bank for giving out of date information of my money balance on the app!

But I’m sure once I receive my order, I should be happy afterwards. But for now on, I can’t do online shopping. These past days seems like No online retailer can’t seem to fulfill their duties to provide tracking number like promised...Zara is the worst offender of not following up with tracking number.


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

BleuSaphir said:


> Apparently I will get two of this backpack. I’m pretty annoyed with MCM and online shopping in general.
> 
> I ordered the Killian backpack on Monday 17th. With standard email “we receive your order blah blah blah- we will send you another email for tracking number once your order been dispatch”. The next day my bank app show purchase has not been fulfilled. I had my 580 dollars back to my account. I thought from that moment MCM had rejected my order. The the next day after that I attempted to order it again since it still showing the backpack available. My bank app is showing today the second attempted the purchase I still on hold and I called customer service today to find out the status of my two orders had been shipped. I didn’t want to argue with the lady speaking with me since she seemed really friendly. I really did not had the gut to argue about my situation so I emailed them my situation after the call. Because I NEVER got either emails notifying me they have dispatch my order and giving the tracking number. And I REALLY want to scream at my bank for giving out of date information of my money balance on the app!
> 
> But I’m sure once I receive my order, I should be happy afterwards. But for now on, I can’t do online shopping. These past days seems like No online retailer can’t seem to fulfill their duties to provide tracking number like promised...Zara is the worst offender of not following up with tracking number.



UGH!  I hate it when ordering online should be so seamless these days and it isn't.  Sorry to hear!


----------



## BleuSaphir

favoritethingshawaii said:


> UGH!  I hate it when ordering online should be so seamless these days and it isn't.  Sorry to hear!


I know, I’m still waiting to hear what MCM will day about returning a final sale.


----------



## Sunshine mama

BleuSaphir said:


> I know, I’m still waiting to hear what MCM will day about returning a final sale.


Yikes.  Final sale! Hope threy take care of you!!!


----------



## BleuSaphir

My Killian Backpack came to my house today. I definitely do in fact have two of them! Ugh I’m going to scream at my bank when I have time. MCM hasn’t really responded back to my situation. Only they gave me shipping return labels. I’m going to call customer service again to talk about my situation as well.
But I’m happy to have it! I have not open the second package of the same backpack . LOL


----------



## Sunshine mama

BleuSaphir said:


> My Killian Backpack came to my house today. I definitely do in fact have two of them! Ugh I’m going to scream at my bank when I have time. MCM hasn’t really responded back to my situation. Only they gave me shipping return labels. I’m going to call customer service again to talk about my situation as well.
> But I’m happy to have it! I have not open the second package of the same backpack . LOL
> 
> View attachment 4471475


I'm glad you're happy with the bag! And they sent you the return label so it's  all good?


----------



## BleuSaphir

Sunshine mama said:


> I'm glad you're happy with the bag! And they sent you the return label so it's  all good?


I'm not sure, that way I am planning to call again.


----------



## ladybeeks*closet

I’m planning to go to NYC in 2 weeks.

Do you guys know if there are Macy’s there that sell MCM bags?

Thank you


----------



## mzbaglady1

ladybeeks*closet said:


> I’m planning to go to NYC in 2 weeks.
> 
> Do you guys know if there are Macy’s there that sell MCM bags?
> 
> Thank you


Macys no. Bloomingdale's, Nordstrom, Saks sells MCM bags and accessories. There is also the stand alone MCM boutique if you want to see a larger selection.


----------



## ladybeeks*closet

mzbaglady1 said:


> Macys no. Bloomingdale's, Nordstrom, Saks sells MCM bags and accessories. There is also the stand alone MCM boutique if you want to see a larger selection.



Thanks so much!!!


----------



## BleuSaphir

Does this suits me? I’m in love with it! This backpack is making want the LV Christopher PM more as well. I should save up again in 2 months. 



Excuse the backyard mess. I’m going through refurbishing a new patio since the wood is rotting away from many years of winter rains and wear and tear in general.


----------



## seton

ladybeeks*closet said:


> I’m planning to go to NYC in 2 weeks.
> 
> Do you guys know if there are Macy’s there that sell MCM bags?
> 
> Thank you



I would recommend the MCM dept at bloomies. If u live more than 200 miles from NYC, bring ur driver's license to the Visitor Center and u get a discount card for 10% off that u could use on MCM. 

The MCM at Saks is small.

The MCM store in Soho is not friendly IMO.


----------



## nnmthy

Hi everyone,
I need your opinion about this. So I saw this new Boston bag in monogram leather and I was in love. I was debating whether I should get this or not until I saw there was another one from the last season on sale. It seems like they are the same size, but the leather of the new one looks smoother and more luxurious. I haven’t seen them in person yet. Is there really any difference of the leather between these 2 bags? Should I get the one that is on sale or the new one?


----------



## Monique1004

Pink cutie!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

What do y'all think of the Neo Milla? 

I think it's cute because I love winged bags, although the wings do make it a little less original.


----------



## enshogirl

bellebellebelle19 said:


> What do y'all think of the Neo Milla?
> 
> I think it's cute because I love winged bags, although the wings do make it a little less original.



I like it a lot. Very Birkin-ish, but it has a softness to it that I really like. My favorite is the brown with the contrasting clochette. Nice color combo.


----------



## Orellia

bellebellebelle19 said:


> What do y'all think of the Neo Milla?
> 
> I think it's cute because I love winged bags, although the wings do make it a little less original.


I can definitely see the Neo being more popular! The sharp angles are very interesting. I imagine they did that to further differentiate the Milla from their Boston bag shape.

Fortunately for me, I'm biased and I still prefer my "old" Milla.  I prefer pebbled leather, the ability to have all the compartments close, and that it's more of a timeless classic comparatively.

I'll keep my eye out for new shoulder straps though, cause I wouldn't mind something a bit more elegant to use.


----------



## HavPlenty

Got this beautiful tote new from fashionphile. Was trying to decide between this and a never full. In the end I went with the leather and the price was right. So easy choice.


----------



## BleuSaphir

Update: 
MCM has finally reach out to me to let me know that I can return the duplicate backpack I ordered! Very happy to have closure.


----------



## Sunshine mama

BleuSaphir said:


> Update:
> MCM has finally reach out to me to let me know that I can return the duplicate backpack I ordered! Very happy to have closure.


I’m so glad to hear that!


----------



## BleuSaphir

Sunshine mama said:


> I’m so glad to hear that!



Me too! I can use that refund to put toward the LV backpack.
But I’m really itching for the Rebecca Minkoff Julian Backpack regular size.


----------



## Sunshine mama

BleuSaphir said:


> Me too! I can use that refund to put toward the LV backpack.
> But I’m really itching for the Rebecca Minkoff Julian Backpack regular size.


I just looked that up. I see why you would like that. I once had a backpack similar to this made by either the Gap or the Limited, and it was made of a satin material. It was so functional. 
Are you gonna scratch the itch?


----------



## BleuSaphir

Sunshine mama said:


> I just looked that up. I see why you would like that. I once had a backpack similar to this made by either the Gap or the Limited, and it was made of a satin material. It was so functional.
> Are you gonna scratch the itch?



I want too, but I also have a LV itch too! LOL


----------



## HavPlenty

My next MCM


----------



## AManIntoFashion

I love the look of MCM's leather. It looks very soft and luxe. Anybody that owns something of leather by them mind confirming this?! I am looking at getting another Key Pouch, but in leather. Thank you


----------



## Sunshine mama

AManIntoFashion said:


> I love the look of MCM's leather. It looks very soft and luxe. Anybody that owns something of leather by them mind confirming this?! I am looking at getting another Key Pouch, but in leather. Thank you


I have a leather box type bag. It's really nice.  I've also seen many types of MCM leather in person and they are all very lux! Can't go wrong with MCM leather imo.


----------



## AManIntoFashion

Sunshine mama said:


> I have a leather box type bag. It's really nice.  I've also seen many types of MCM leather in person and they are all very lux! Can't go wrong with MCM leather imo.



Thank you!!! I am looking forward to when I order the key pouch! I've been eyeing it for 7 months with unwavering in the opinion that I need it!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

AManIntoFashion said:


> Thank you!!! I am looking forward to when I order the key pouch! I've been eyeing it for 7 months with unwavering in the opinion that I need it!!


What specific key pouch are you liking?


----------



## AManIntoFashion

Sunshine mama said:


> What specific key pouch are you liking?



https://us.mcmworldwide.com/en_US/m...pouch-in-monogram-leather/MYZ9SKM44BK001.html

This awesome little one!! I have the Blue Visetos one and love it, I just absolutely love the look of the leather on the one in the link above.


----------



## Sunshine mama

AManIntoFashion said:


> https://us.mcmworldwide.com/en_US/m...pouch-in-monogram-leather/MYZ9SKM44BK001.html
> 
> This awesome little one!! I have the Blue Visetos one and love it, I just absolutely love the look of the leather on the one in the link above.


That is really lux looking!


----------



## AManIntoFashion

Sunshine mama said:


> That is really lux looking!



Indeed! Pretty much any MCM product I've seen in person, online and the one I have look/feel luxe! It's definitely an underrated brand, I wish it had it's own complete forum here under premier brands.


----------



## HavPlenty

AManIntoFashion said:


> I love the look of MCM's leather. It looks very soft and luxe. Anybody that owns something of leather by them mind confirming this?! I am looking at getting another Key Pouch, but in leather. Thank you


My leather tote is exquisite. So soft. Pic on previous page.


----------



## AManIntoFashion

HavPlenty said:


> My leather tote is exquisite. So soft. Pic on previous page.



Yes it does!! I also love the color of your tote!!


----------



## HavPlenty

is


AManIntoFashion said:


> Yes it does!! I also love the color of your tote!!


Thank you so much. I got it a great price on fashionphile and it was brand new! It smelled so good when I took it out of the bag. I really didn't know what to expect but I was more than pleasantly surprised.  I just got the crossbody I posted a picture of from ebay for a great price as well. I think it's only part leather and the rest coated canvas. I'll definitely post a pic when I get it. I'm really loving MCM right now.


----------



## AManIntoFashion

HavPlenty said:


> is
> 
> Thank you so much. I got it a great price on fashionphile and it was brand new! It smelled so good when I took it out of the bag. I really didn't know what to expect but I was more than pleasantly surprised.  I just got the crossbody I posted a picture of from ebay for a great price as well. I think it's only part leather and the rest coated canvas. I'll definitely post a pic when I get it. I'm really loving MCM right now.



Yes, do post a photo when you get it!! Would love to see it!! The smell of new leather jackets, handbags and wallets is one of my favorite smells!!!


----------



## poulinska

I never get so many compliments as when I'm out with my MCM. I also like that I discover new details even though I am wearing it daily for almost a year now. MCM is a good investment I think.


----------



## poulinska

bellebellebelle19 said:


> What do y'all think of the Neo Milla?
> 
> I think it's cute because I love winged bags, although the wings do make it a little less original.



Oh no. Now I'm thinking about buying an old Milla because I don't like the new ones so much. 
I thought I don't need another Bag but I always liked the Milla in Phantom Grey so if it is discontinued I would need one, I guess...


----------



## HavPlenty

So adorable. Perfect for running errands. Pocket in the back perfect for cell phone. Love the two straps for crossbody and hand carry or under arm. I originally wanted the beige but this one came up at a great price. Seeing it in person I think I like the cognac more. Leather is smooth. Its firm not super soft considering where its located. Most of the bag is coated canvas. Hopefully I will enjoy for a long time


----------



## AManIntoFashion

HavPlenty said:


> So adorable. Perfect for running errands. Pocket in the back perfect for cell phone. Love the two straps for crossbody and hand carry or under arm. I originally wanted the beige but this one came up at a great price. Seeing it in person I think I like the cognac more. Leather is smooth. Its firm not super soft considering where its located. Most of the bag is coated canvas. Hopefully I will enjoy for a long time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4498706
> View attachment 4498709
> View attachment 4498711
> View attachment 4498712



It came!! Glad you love it!! I like the offsetting between the logo and leather. Nice find!! I hope you enjoy!


----------



## HavPlenty

AManIntoFashion said:


> It came!! Glad you love it!! I like the offsetting between the logo and leather. Nice find!! I hope you enjoy!


Thank you. I'm sure I will. I got a Gucci small bees tote today too. I'm in heaven right now.


----------



## HavPlenty

AManIntoFashion said:


> Indeed! Pretty much any MCM product I've seen in person, online and the one I have look/feel luxe! It's definitely an underrated brand, I wish it had it's own complete forum here under premier brands.


Did you get this yet?


----------



## AManIntoFashion

HavPlenty said:


> Did you get this yet?



I haven't yet. I had a Massaccesi and Kate Spade ahead of it on the list, I just purchased. I'll have to wait a bit - but I will buy the MCM!!!


----------



## HavPlenty

AManIntoFashion said:


> I haven't yet. I had a Massaccesi and Kate Spade ahead of it on the list, I just purchased. I'll have to wait a bit - but I will buy the MCM!!!


I like that you shop all brands. I do the same thing.


----------



## AManIntoFashion

HavPlenty said:


> I like that you shop all brands. I do the same thing.



I used to be loyal to only one brand at a time. Coach being the one I was REALLY only loyal to for years. I've found it's limiting if you do that though. Coach will always be one of my favorites, but I love that I can switch between 9+ brands (or however many brands I currently have) depending on my mood. 

Variety is always nice!!


----------



## HavPlenty

AManIntoFashion said:


> I used to be loyal to only one brand at a time. Coach being the one I was REALLY only loyal to for years. I've found it's limiting if you do that though. Coach will always be one of my favorites, but I love that I can switch between 9+ brands (or however many brands I currently have) depending on my mood.
> 
> Variety is always nice!!



I was on Rebecca Minkoff. I have so many of her bags. The leather is such good quality on the old school ones Even though I don't use them as much I still love them.  I have a lot of Coach, Kate Spade, Michael Kors and Marc by Marc Jacobs as well. I buy what makes me smile when I see it but only if I can use it.


----------



## AManIntoFashion

HavPlenty said:


> I buy what makes me smile when I see it but only if I can use it.



   Couldn't have said it better.


----------



## Oof-White

My small dual stark backpack. Bought this lovely 2 years ago and it still looks like new. The front pouch can be removed and make a crossbody bag


----------



## HavPlenty

Oof-White said:


> My small dual stark backpack. Bought this lovely 2 years ago and it still looks like new. The front pouch can be removed and make a crossbody bag


MCM makes the cutest backpacks!


----------



## Orellia

Got my Milla out of the dustbag after storing it for a few months and wrapped the handle in a new scarf. Feels like I bought a brand new bag!


----------



## HavPlenty

Orellia said:


> Got my Milla out of the dustbag after storing it for a few months and wrapped the handle in a new scarf. Feels like I bought a brand new bag!


This is nice! I think I'd love this in Navy. The scarf is pretty too.


----------



## deepfloyd

Hello people!!

One week ago I bought my first MCM bag!  It's a lovely Liz Shopper (Large). I had always wanted to buy myself an everyday tote and I dreamt of the NV GM, however my bf showed me the MCM option and I immediately fell in love!!

Color is Visetos Cognac and I absolutely love everything about it!! 

However, from day 1 I noticed two minor bubbles in the center leather strip, as pictured below. After 1 week these are a little bit more noticeable. 



When I searched online I noticed this is a common thing in Liz Shopper. (2nd image below)


Have you noticed similar behaviour in yours? Should I worry or not? Am I being too capricious?


----------



## HavPlenty

deepfloyd said:


> Hello people!!
> 
> One week ago I bought my first MCM bag!  It's a lovely Liz Shopper (Large). I had always wanted to buy myself an everyday tote and I dreamt of the NV GM, however my bf showed me the MCM option and I immediately fell in love!!
> 
> Color is Visetos Cognac and I absolutely love everything about it!!
> 
> However, from day 1 I noticed two minor bubbles in the center leather strip, as pictured below. After 1 week these are a little bit more noticeable.
> View attachment 4504576
> 
> 
> When I searched online I noticed this is a common thing in Liz Shopper. (2nd image below)
> View attachment 4504613
> 
> Have you noticed similar behaviour in yours? Should I worry or not? Am I being too capricious?


I don't think I'd be happy with that. I would try to exchange it.


----------



## deepfloyd

Another three photos of the current situation (1 week later, worn 4 or 5 times). And I've been *very gentle and cautious *with my MCM as you can imagine!


----------



## deepfloyd

I will try to go back and ask them about it. It will not keep me from enjoying my bag, however, I wanted to know whether other Liz owners have experienced similar behaviour


----------



## deepfloyd

Update: I searched further and saw that most used Liz bags have this behaviour:

https://picclick.com/206-MCM-Large-Liz-Reversible-Shopper-Tote-133017023740.html


----------



## Joeli7

I'm looking at the hobos online, open to leather or visetos. How well have your MCM bags held up with daily use?


----------



## shishkabob

SEWDimples said:


> My Large Klara Hobo and zip around wallet in embossed leather in the color Luft Blue were delivered today. The bag is really light weight, which is a plus for a hobo.
> 
> View attachment 4455832


Just seeing this. I have the same bag and wallet . Beautiful!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Joeli7 said:


> I'm looking at the hobos online, open to leather or visetos. How well have your MCM bags held up with daily use?


My visetos rectangular vanity bag is a workhorse! No marks in the corners whatsoever. And I definitely do not baby this one.  I think it's more durable than my LV damier ebene bags.


----------



## Joeli7

Sunshine mama said:


> My visetos rectangular vanity bag is a workhorse! No marks in the corners whatsoever. And I definitely do not baby this one.  I think it's more durable than my LV damier ebene bags.


Good to know, I'm not a huge fan of damier ebene so my key pouch is damier graphite! So the grey/black visetos looks interesting.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Joeli7 said:


> Good to know, I'm not a huge fan of damier ebene so my key pouch is damier graphite! So the grey/black visetos looks interesting.


I also have a smooth leather structured box bag, but this one I have to be extra careful with.


----------



## Amazona

I am, to my surprise, eyeing an MCM wallet in Champagne Gold color. Can anyone tell me more about this color - how does it wear? Most metallics I've had have worn quite a bit with use and I'd hate to have that happen to an expensive wallet. Also, how hard are the metal parts? I've seen LV bags and wallets that have had so many scratches on them with very little use. Since this wallet is an investment I hope to have for a long time I'd appreciate any reviews on the quality.


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

A few MCM items are 50% off at Nordstrom right now:

https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/mcm-vi...dsort&breadcrumb=Home/All Results&color=black

$337.49 from $675







https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/mcm-vi...readcrumb=Home/All Results&color=white/ black

$82.49 from $165


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

Wow, this was kinda overpriced to begin with at $565, but now it's $240!  (extra 50% off applied in bag).

https://www.bloomingdales.com/shop/...seqNo=4&EXTRA_PARAMETER=BAG&pickInStore=false


----------



## travelbliss

So nice seeing a designer offer sales !





favoritethingshawaii said:


> A few MCM items are 50% off at Nordstrom right now:
> 
> https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/mcm-visetos-crossbody-bag/5277866?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home/All Results&color=black
> 
> $337.49 from $675
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/mcm-visetos-print-card-case/5103698?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home/All Results&color=white/ black
> 
> $82.49 from $165


----------



## HavPlenty

They never put the bags I want on sale and if they do they are already sold out.


----------



## poulinska

SEWDimples said:


> My Large Klara Hobo and zip around wallet in embossed leather in the color Luft Blue were delivered today. The bag is really light weight, which is a plus for a hobo.
> 
> View attachment 4455832


Just saw this! Congratulations! I have the same color but smaller. I use it every day and it is holding up great.
Also I looked at the neo milla in store: the new leather ist very smooth and it is surprisingly lightweight. So I am not so opposed anymore...


----------



## HavPlenty

HavPlenty said:


> They never put the bags I want on sale and if they do they are already sold out.


Now I have to take this back. I did see a bag I liked marked down on Gilt.com. Not a major retailer like Neiman or Nordstrom but still a brand new bag and not resale.


----------



## poulinska

Has anyone eyed this new patricia medium in color blocking? what do you think about it? I'm tempted although I never wear gold hardware...


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

This cute camera bag is 25% off right now at Saks to $393.75.  Indicates only at Saks...I guess I haven't seen style elsewhere.  A few other MCMs also 25% off until Oct. 2 at Saks - a Friends and Family sale.

MCM original camera bag


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

Oh, and this 50% off now at Nordstrom.com!

MCM Wilder shopper $474.98


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

Nordstromrack.com has a bunch at 50% off

Park Avenue medium $474.97




Spot Park Avenue Wallet $209.97





Spot Park Avenue Crossbody Clutch $259.97
comes in black, too - i copied the latte beige to switch it up a bit haha




Medium spot visetos hobo $299.97


----------



## Sunshine mama

favoritethingshawaii said:


> Nordstromrack.com has a bunch at 50% off
> 
> Park Avenue medium $474.97
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spot Park Avenue Wallet $209.97
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spot Park Avenue Crossbody Clutch $259.97
> comes in black, too - i copied the latte beige to switch it up a bit haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medium spot visetos hobo $299.97


Ohhhh. I like the top one a lot! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

Sunshine mama said:


> Ohhhh. I like the top one a lot! Thanks for sharing!



You're welcome!    I like it too!!


----------



## HavPlenty

Sunshine mama said:


> Ohhhh. I like the top one a lot! Thanks for sharing!


Me too! I said no more bags.


----------



## Namwan-

Does anyone know if the quality of MCM bags from the outlets are the same as from the boutique, like Coach?


----------



## Namwan-

Just got this Anya shopper today!


----------



## poulinska

There are new colors of the Patricia in store. What do you think of this one? And also: has anyone the small Patricia Satchel? Is it too small for the essentials? I think the pink one looks better in small.


----------



## msd_bags

poulinska said:


> There are new colors of the Patricia in store. What do you think of this one? And also: has anyone the small Patricia Satchel? Is it too small for the essentials? I think the pink one looks better in small.


I saw this IRL and personally I think it’s pretty.


----------



## msd_bags

This is my new Klara medium hobo in blue. 



It’s so versatile and lightweight, and pretty too!!


----------



## poulinska

Congratulations! I have the same bag in lighter blue and I am wearing it every day for a year now (that said, I only have two handbags...) great choice! 
Yes, I liked the patricia too irl, the color is bright but also very versatile. I think about taking the medium size in black or the small one in pink...


----------



## Sunshine mama

poulinska said:


> There are new colors of the Patricia in store. What do you think of this one? And also: has anyone the small Patricia Satchel? Is it too small for the essentials? I think the pink one looks better in small.


This is beautiful.  I've always loved this model and I think this pink is gorgeous! If you  don't carry a lot and you are ready to get it, I think you should!!!!
@Addicted to bags has this model. I wonder if she can chime in and help you?


----------



## Addicted to bags

msd_bags said:


> I saw this IRL and personally I think it’s pretty.





Sunshine mama said:


> This is beautiful.  I've always loved this model and I think this pink is gorgeous! If you  don't carry a lot and you are ready to get it, I think you should!!!!
> @Addicted to bags has this model. I wonder if she can chime in and help you?


Hi! I did purchase the small Patricia but ended up returning it. It didn't quite carry enough and for me, the edges and bag itself was too hard. It's a super cute bag and I like all the iterations MCM has been making of the Patricia.


----------



## fendifemale

This is my Klara tote. I have worn her everyday since purchasing her last spring. She's my 1st MCM but hopefully not my last.


----------



## msd_bags

fendifemale said:


> This is my Klara tote. I have worn her everyday since purchasing her last spring. She's my 1st MCM but hopefully not my last.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4587715


She's so easy to carry isn't she?  And wow, red!!


----------



## fendifemale

msd_bags said:


> She's so easy to carry isn't she?  And wow, red!!


Yes she is! I love the squishy leather. I've learned that red is more versatile than I thought.


----------



## HavPlenty

fendifemale said:


> This is my Klara tote. I have worn her everyday since purchasing her last spring. She's my 1st MCM but hopefully not my last.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4587715


The leather on the Klara bags is really nice. Very soft. Beautiful color.


----------



## HavPlenty

msd_bags said:


> This is my new Klara medium hobo in blue.
> 
> View attachment 4586995
> 
> It’s so versatile and lightweight, and pretty too!!


Very nice.


----------



## fendifemale

HavPlenty said:


> The leather on the Klara bags is really nice. Very soft. Beautiful color.


Yes thank you!


----------



## poulinska

Addicted to bags said:


> Hi! I did purchase the small Patricia but ended up returning it. It didn't quite carry enough and for me, the edges and bag itself was too hard. It's a super cute bag and I like all the iterations MCM has been making of the Patricia.



That's what I am worrying about. I was looking at the patricia because I am trying to keep me from buying the LV lockme ever bb. I thought this would be a good solution to not spend 2000 $ on a bag. Also MCM has sales which I believe LV does not. But yes, the edges are hard.


----------



## poulinska

fendifemale said:


> This is my Klara tote. I have worn her everyday since purchasing her last spring. She's my 1st MCM but hopefully not my last.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4587715


great bag and I agree, it is the perfect bag for every day! It also holds a ton (for me all the food when I am at the grocery store and then some).


----------



## fendifemale

poulinska said:


> great bag and I agree, it is the perfect bag for every day! It also holds a ton (for me all the food when I am at the grocery store and then some).


Yes it does. Lol!


----------



## superdustbunny

Does anyone know if MCM goes on sale around Black Friday? They are on sale at Bloomingdale’s now but I wonder if the discounts will be steeper later in the month.


----------



## Addicted to bags

superdustbunny said:


> Does anyone know if MCM goes on sale around Black Friday? They are on sale at Bloomingdale’s now but I wonder if the discounts will be steeper later in the month.


They are having a VIP sale on their website now. 40% off. By Black Friday they will open it to the public. I'm sorry I don't have access to the VIP sale at the moment but if I have time I will find it and post it.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Here's the up to 40% off early sale link guys. Sorry it took me so long, it's been a busy past few days. Happy Shopping!!

Code is: Early

https://us.mcmworldwide.com/en_US/view-all


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

Lots of MCM just went on sale at Neiman's, a few already at half off like this:

*Neo Milla Medium Croco Leather Tote Bag  $695 from $1390*
*




*
*Berlin Small Crocodile-Embossed Crossbody Bag   $745 from $1490*
*



*
*Medium Contrast Logo Pouch Clutch Bag  $247 from $495*
*



*
*If links don't go, just head over to NM's website.  *


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

Sorry for the massive photos!   BTW, Milla has a yellow strap - so striking!


----------



## fendifemale

favoritethingshawaii said:


> Sorry for the massive photos!   BTW, Milla has a yellow strap - so striking!


That's gorgeous.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Hello everyone. I am not sure if this info was already mentioned, but I just went on the MCM website and grabbed a bag that was already 40% off because it is extra 20% off today on sale items! Plus their regular priced items are 25% off today! Yay for Ciber Monday!


----------



## poulinska

Sunshine mama said:


> Hello everyone. I am not sure if this info was already mentioned, but I just went on the MCM website and grabbed a bag that was already 40% off because it is extra 20% off today on sale items! Plus their regular priced items are 25% off today! Yay for Ciber Monday!


which one did you get?


----------



## Sunshine mama

poulinska said:


> which one did you get?


I got the medium Patricia satchel in sugar pink. It’s very bright and I hope I love it IRL! I love the shape, and I couldn’t resist the COLOR! If I love it, then I think it is going to be my everyday bag for awhile
https://us.mcmworldwide.com/en_US/w...VBJyzCh3jjQCoEAQYASABEgL6ZPD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## poulinska

OH! Such a great choice! I am eyeing this one myself. I still am undecided whether to take the medium or small size, because the bright color looks also nice in the small size. I've seen the color IRL - it is bright and very nice to winter-Outfits because it gives everything a pop of color. The park avenue leather also makes it look dressy. You can look forward to it. Congratulations!


----------



## Sunshine mama

poulinska said:


> OH! Such a great choice! I am eyeing this one myself. I still am undecided whether to take the medium or small size, because the bright color looks also nice in the small size. I've seen the color IRL - it is bright and very nice to winter-Outfits because it gives everything a pop of color. The park avenue leather also makes it look dressy. You can look forward to it. Congratulations!


Thank you! If I had a choice, I would have chosen the small bag, but the color made me choose this bag. I really needed this color in my life LOL!


----------



## fendifemale

Sunshine mama said:


> I got the medium Patricia satchel in sugar pink. It’s very bright and I hope I love it IRL! I love the shape, and I couldn’t resist the COLOR! If I love it, then I think it is going to be my everyday bag for awhile
> https://us.mcmworldwide.com/en_US/w...VBJyzCh3jjQCoEAQYASABEgL6ZPD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


That's super cute.


----------



## Sunshine mama

So I received my Patricia. Looks much like my Mylockme.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> So I received my Patricia. Looks much like my Mylockme.


Very pretty pink!! How are the edges for you?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Very pretty pink!! How are the edges for you?


The glazing looks alright but I do worry that it could peel or get dirty. 
I'm kind of bummed that the pink is not as intense as the web picture.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> The glazing looks alright but I do worry that it could peel or get dirty.


No I meant do you mind that the edges (because of the design) are so hard especially when compared to the LockMe?

And test spray some Carbon Pro and if it works lightly spray the bag multiple times with drying times in between. It will help keep it dirt resistant.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> No I meant do you mind that the edges (because of the design) are so hard especially when compared to the LockMe?


Oh I see.
I do prefer the Mylockme's softer edges.
And yes. I do find that the edges aren't as soft as I imagined. The whole bag has more structure than the Mylockme.
On the other hand, the sharp clean lines drew me to this bag.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh I see.
> I do prefer the Mylockme's softer edges.
> And yes. I do find that the edges aren't as soft as I imagined. The whole bag has more structure than the Mylockme.
> On the other hand, the sharp clean lines drew me to this bag.


Did you see my part above spraying a trusted waterproofer to keep away stains? You respond so fast


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Did you see my part above spraying a trusted waterproofer to keep away stains? You respond so fast


Oh I just saw it. Thank you! Will it be safe on all leathers???


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh I just saw it. Thank you! Will it be safe on all leathers???


I always test in a inconspicuous spot first but so far, I've never have had a problem. I think SBD recommended it. If it works ok on your test spot, spray a light coating, let dry, then another light coating. I do this for a total of 3 times. I've done this on regular leather and on suede.


----------



## poulinska

It is really pretty - I like the color a lot and to me it looks very bright. You don't sound convinced though... I can understand, that the lines are something you either love or not...


----------



## Sunshine mama

poulinska said:


> It is really pretty - I like the color a lot and to me it looks very bright. You don't sound convinced though... I can understand, that the lines are something you either love or not...


You are correct! I am undecided for 3 reasons. 
1. Not bright as I thought
2. Not as soft as I thought
3. Kinda worried about the size. Too big?


----------



## poulinska

Sunshine mama said:


> You are correct! I am undecided for 3 reasons.
> 1. Not bright as I thought
> 2. Not as soft as I thought
> 3. Kinda worried about the size. Too big?


I think the sugar pink patricia looks great in the smaller size but that is because i think the pink is very bright... But anyways: you wanted the bag for the color and it is'nt bright enough for you. So the main reason for buying it is not there, i guess?


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

Sunshine mama said:


> You are correct! I am undecided for 3 reasons.
> 1. Not bright as I thought
> 2. Not as soft as I thought
> 3. Kinda worried about the size. Too big?



I would return it.  My experience is, that if I talked myself into keeping a bag , I regretted it later.  But you could make a list of things that you like about it and compare it with the con's.


----------



## poulinska

Sorry for being curious, but - @sunshinemama - may I ask what happened to your Patricia bag?


----------



## MahoganyQT

I just purchased this interesting MCM crossbody from Nordstrom Rack. It’s not my usual style but Orange and Green are the colors of my Alma Matar so I couldn’t resist. It’s a great bag for walking because the monogram is actually reflective, which is pretty cool.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> I would return it.  My experience is, that if I talked myself into keeping a bag , I regretted it later.  But you could make a list of things that you like about it and compare it with the con's.


I just saw this.  Sorry for the late reply!
I did return it. Just like you said, I didn't want to talk myself into keeping it.


----------



## Sunshine mama

MahoganyQT said:


> I just purchased this interesting MCM crossbody from Nordstrom Rack. It’s not my usual style but Orange and Green are the colors of my Alma Matar so I couldn’t resist. It’s a great bag for walking because the monogram is actually reflective, which is pretty cool.
> View attachment 4666206


It's a very pretty color combo!


----------



## Sunshine mama

poulinska said:


> Sorry for being curious, but - @sunshinemama - may I ask what happened to your Patricia bag?


Sorry for this late reply! I just saw this. I don't know why I didn't get updated postings from this thread. 
Anywho, I returned the bag.


----------



## asvalentine22

SLI1 said:


> Here’s my latest. MCM Essential Boston in Monogram Leather. Black. Medium size. I caught it on sale. I received excellent service at the MCM store in the Beverly Center.


Hi! I know your post is from last year - but I'm wondering how the MCM Boston has held up? Does it keep it's shape, or does it get flimsy like the LV Speedy? I'm really wanting one for the spring/summer but I can't find much about the bag online. How has it worked for you?


----------



## Addicted to bags

asvalentine22 said:


> Hi! I know your post is from last year - but I'm wondering how the MCM Boston has held up? Does it keep it's shape, or does it get flimsy like the LV Speedy? I'm really wanting one for the spring/summer but I can't find much about the bag online. How has it worked for you?


Not the OP but I bought  a small version on the MCM Boston and it's held up great I bought it last year on sale too. MCM uses nice thick leather. Here's recent photo of mine. No sagging.


----------



## asvalentine22

Addicted to bags said:


> Not the OP but I bought  a small version on the MCM Boston and it's held up great I bought it last year on sale too. MCM uses nice thick leather. Here's recent photo of mine. No sagging.
> 
> View attachment 4674080


Awesome! Thanks so much for the pic!


----------



## TraGiv

My new work bag:


----------



## Addicted to bags

TraGiv said:


> My new work bag:
> View attachment 4675238


Very classic and classy looking TraGiv! 
Is the main color black, chocolate or gray? I can't tell () and what color is the logos?


----------



## TraGiv

Addicted to bags said:


> Very classic and classy looking TraGiv!
> Is the main color black, chocolate or gray? I can't tell () and what color is the logos?


Thank you. It’s black with gray logos.


----------



## IntheOcean

TraGiv said:


> My new work bag:
> View attachment 4675238


Pretty tote! Love the texture of the leather.  Congrats on your new MCM.


----------



## TraGiv

IntheOcean said:


> Pretty tote! Love the texture of the leather.  Congrats on your new MCM.


Thank you!  Yes, I love the texture. Very durable. I also bought the large one in red for travel.


----------



## AManIntoFashion

Addicted to bags said:


> Not the OP but I bought  a small version on the MCM Boston and it's held up great I bought it last year on sale too. MCM uses nice thick leather. Here's recent photo of mine. No sagging.
> 
> View attachment 4674080


 Great bag - the leather looks so rich!!! 
Cute puppy in your avatar too!!


----------



## AManIntoFashion

TraGiv said:


> My new work bag:
> View attachment 4675238


The gray and black look great together!! I wanted to buy the key pouch in that print, but missed it. I'm almost positive it was on their site last year.


----------



## Addicted to bags

AManIntoFashion said:


> Great bag - the leather looks so rich!!!
> Cute puppy in your avatar too!!


Noodle (my pup) thanks you


----------



## TraGiv

AManIntoFashion said:


> The gray and black look great together!! I wanted to buy the key pouch in that print, but missed it. I'm almost positive it was on their site last year.


Oh I would love a key pouch in that print!


----------



## BleuSaphir

I have not used this backpack for awhile.


----------



## AManIntoFashion

BleuSaphir said:


> I have not used this backpack for awhile.
> View attachment 4679134


Great backpack, cute kitty cat!!


----------



## TraGiv

Today’s work combination:


----------



## IntheOcean

TraGiv said:


> Today’s work combination:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4683433


Beautiful bags!


----------



## TraGiv

IntheOcean said:


> Beautiful bags!


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Yesterday I used this Berlin Casette bag. Got so many compliments.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> Yesterday I used this Berlin Casette bag. Got so many compliments.


Love the strap you paired with this Smama!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> Love the strap you paired with this Smama!


Awww. Thank you AtB!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> Yesterday I used this Berlin Casette bag. Got so many compliments.


Can I ask who you purchased this from? I'm looking for a strap for my navy Mark Cross but haven't had luck finding a decent quality one with silver hardware.


----------



## TraGiv

My latest MCM purchases:  The large Liz tote.


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

On their main website, selected items:




N/S Soft Berlin in Blue bell $650 regular




Medium Anya Shopper $850 regular



Hot Coral Klara $695 regular


----------



## julie32

What else has a girl left to do except for online shopping and wine? My official Corona-pick me up-online-purchase: small MCM Visetos Rockstar vanity case[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## BleuSaphir

I had lusted for this backpack since it remind me of the Palk and Christopher backback from Louis Vuitton. The Palk was discontinued which disappointed me. I had to took the plunge on this MCM backpack. It also became my regretted purchase. But now I am back to fall in love with this backpack and actually using it for work for now.
I think this Killian backpack is too big for me casual use. Perfect for current work, if I plan to be a full time real estate agent, perhaps definitely for traveling. I now do not think I will not sell it like I intend to before.


----------



## LuxePup

This arrived today and I think it’s so beautiful and vibrant! My first MCM.


----------



## BleuSaphir

Beautiful!


----------



## IntheOcean

LuxePup said:


> This arrived today and I think it’s so beautiful and vibrant! My first MCM.


Wow, now that's a pop of color! Gorgeous bag


----------



## scott8424

Some of my recent MCM buys:


----------



## Addicted to bags

scott8424 said:


> Some of my recent MCM buys:
> 
> View attachment 4712333
> View attachment 4712334
> View attachment 4712335


You picked some good ones!


----------



## IntheOcean

scott8424 said:


> Some of my recent MCM buys:
> 
> View attachment 4712333
> View attachment 4712334
> View attachment 4712335


Love the silver against black against gold! Good picks


----------



## Baglove89

Hey guys! I stumbled across this forum when deciding on what bag I should get. Here’s my new babies I see a lot of my friends with the LV shopper, and I didn’t want to get the same, and a lot of theirs looks run-down. I think a designer bag should hold up better and last forever with better quality! I was hesitant on getting the MCM because I dont see it often, but that’s also why I was so attracted to it, and I love the cognac color, the quality of the leather and the overall look. I purchased the tote, pouch came with, and I purchased the wallet.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Baglove89 said:


> Hey guys! I stumbled across this forum when deciding on what bag I should get. Here’s my new babies I see a lot of my friends with the LV shopper, and I didn’t want to get the same, and a lot of theirs looks run-down. I think a designer bag should hold up better and last forever with better quality! I was hesitant on getting the MCM because I dont see it often, but that’s also why I was so attracted to it, and I love the cognac color, the quality of the leather and the overall look. I purchased the tote, pouch came with, and I purchased the wallet.


Nice! Congrats!


----------



## Baglove89

Sunshine mama said:


> Nice! Congrats!


Thank you!


----------



## Galadriel72

Anya shopper medium  was on sale


----------



## MahoganyQT

I have been on a vintage kick. How adorable is this vintage MCM mini boston bag? It has a removable and adjustable strap, which make it so much more practical than the LV nano speedy to me. Plus, no vachetta to worry about!


----------



## TheBagGuru

Hi all! I was wondering if someone may be able to help me figure out more information about this bag. I’ve been seeing it pop up on Saks Off 5th.Com here and there over the past couple of months. I’ve been intrigued by it, because I can’t find her anywhere else. She looks like a Liz... but not fully. And for the name saks 5th just had it as, MCM tote. So I’ve been wanting some more info before I bought it. When I tried to get in contact with MCM all I got was that it was “probably” an older version of the Liz. But, that answer never felt right, because They would always use maybe or probably. I never got a concise answer. Which I found odd. So I was wondering if anyone knew anything more about this bag!? Like year, model, things like that. I do know that the color is phantom gray. I should mention that I finally went ahead and purchased the bag when it came back in stock today! Also, I’ve taken a brief glance through this thread and others and didn’t see this specific bag mentioned. However, if I’ve missed a previous post, my apologies in advance. Thank you so much for the help!


----------



## shishkabob

Sometimes the department stores get exclusives. Maybe that is the case? I've gone on Saks.com and on some of the MCM bags it will say "made exclusively for Saks"


----------



## TheBagGuru

shishkabob said:


> Sometimes the department stores get exclusives. Maybe that is the case? I've gone on Saks.com and on some of the MCM bags it will say "made exclusively for Saks"


Thank you so much for the suggestion! I thought the same thing at one point, but since it was for off 5th they don’t put that on the product description even if it was, at least from what I’ve noticed. When I contacted saks they couldn’t give me any information as well. So it just a very puzzling situation lol! Thanks again!!


----------



## shishkabob

I know Nordstrom Rack gets some MCM returns from Nordstrom. Maybe the same with Saks and OffFifth?


----------



## TheBagGuru

shishkabob said:


> I know Nordstrom Rack gets some MCM returns from Nordstrom. Maybe the same with Saks and OffFifth?


Totally agree! That still doesn’t explain why I can’t find nor can be told anything about the bag. Just kinda weird is all.


----------



## Twinmom1223

TheBagGuru said:


> Hi all! I was wondering if someone may be able to help me figure out more information about this bag. I’ve been seeing it pop up on Saks Off 5th.Com here and there over the past couple of months. I’ve been intrigued by it, because I can’t find her anywhere else. She looks like a Liz... but not fully. And for the name saks 5th just had it as, MCM tote. So I’ve been wanting some more info before I bought it. When I tried to get in contact with MCM all I got was that it was “probably” an older version of the Liz. But, that answer never felt right, because They would always use maybe or probably. I never got a concise answer. Which I found odd. So I was wondering if anyone knew anything more about this bag!? Like year, model, things like that. I do know that the color is phantom gray. I should mention that I finally went ahead and purchased the bag when it came back in stock today! Also, I’ve taken a brief glance through this thread and others and didn’t see this specific bag mentioned. However, if I’ve missed a previous post, my apologies in advance. Thank you so much for the help!
> 
> View attachment 4804986
> 
> 
> View attachment 4804997
> 
> 
> View attachment 4804998


I love this color!  Congrats on the purchase.  I’ll definitely keep my eye on the website and hope they offer it again.  Enjoy!


----------



## TraGiv

Twinmom1223 said:


> I love this color!  Congrats on the purchase.  I’ll definitely keep my eye on the website and hope they offer it again.  Enjoy!


It’s the MCM Limonta Tote. I found it on Tradesy and Mercari.


TheBagGuru said:


> Hi all! I was wondering if someone may be able to help me figure out more information about this bag. I’ve been seeing it pop up on Saks Off 5th.Com here and there over the past couple of months. I’ve been intrigued by it, because I can’t find her anywhere else. She looks like a Liz... but not fully. And for the name saks 5th just had it as, MCM tote. So I’ve been wanting some more info before I bought it. When I tried to get in contact with MCM all I got was that it was “probably” an older version of the Liz. But, that answer never felt right, because They would always use maybe or probably. I never got a concise answer. Which I found odd. So I was wondering if anyone knew anything more about this bag!? Like year, model, things like that. I do know that the color is phantom gray. I should mention that I finally went ahead and purchased the bag when it came back in stock today! Also, I’ve taken a brief glance through this thread and others and didn’t see this specific bag mentioned. However, if I’ve missed a previous post, my apologies in advance. Thank you so much for the help!
> 
> View attachment 4804986
> 
> 
> View attachment 4804997
> 
> 
> View attachment 4804998


It’s the MCM Limonta Tote. I found it on Tradesy and Mercari.


----------



## TheBagGuru

TraGiv said:


> It’s the MCM Limonta Tote. I found it on Tradesy and Mercari.
> 
> It’s the MCM Limonta Tote. I found it on Tradesy and Mercari.


THANK YOU THANK YOU!! Greatly appreciate the help!


----------



## shishkabob

TheBagGuru said:


> THANK YOU THANK YOU!! Greatly appreciate the help!


I was just going to post the same! I found it on Nordstrom Rack just now.








						MCM | Limonta Metallic Logo Print Tote Bag | Nordstrom Rack
					

MCM - Limonta Metallic Logo Print Tote Bag is now 100% off. Free Shipping on orders over $89.



					www.nordstromrack.com


----------



## Lee22

Been wanting to add additional MCM items to my collection and in love with the following medium Klara exclusive from the Nordstrom Anniversary sale


----------



## HavPlenty

TheBagGuru said:


> Hi all! I was wondering if someone may be able to help me figure out more information about this bag. I’ve been seeing it pop up on Saks Off 5th.Com here and there over the past couple of months. I’ve been intrigued by it, because I can’t find her anywhere else. She looks like a Liz... but not fully. And for the name saks 5th just had it as, MCM tote. So I’ve been wanting some more info before I bought it. When I tried to get in contact with MCM all I got was that it was “probably” an older version of the Liz. But, that answer never felt right, because They would always use maybe or probably. I never got a concise answer. Which I found odd. So I was wondering if anyone knew anything more about this bag!? Like year, model, things like that. I do know that the color is phantom gray. I should mention that I finally went ahead and purchased the bag when it came back in stock today! Also, I’ve taken a brief glance through this thread and others and didn’t see this specific bag mentioned. However, if I’ve missed a previous post, my apologies in advance. Thank you so much for the help!
> 
> View attachment 4804986
> 
> 
> View attachment 4804997
> 
> 
> View attachment 4804998


This looks like the Anya tote. https://www.nordstrom.com/s/mcm-anya-tote/4499017


----------



## HavPlenty

TraGiv said:


> It’s the MCM Limonta Tote. I found it on Tradesy and Mercari.
> 
> It’s the MCM Limonta Tote. I found it on Tradesy and Mercari.


oh you're right. I thought it could be the Anya but you're spot on.


----------



## IntheOcean

Lee22 said:


> Been wanting to add additional MCM items to my collection and in love with the following medium Klara exclusive from the Nordstrom Anniversary sale
> 
> View attachment 4810849
> View attachment 4810848
> View attachment 4810851
> 
> View attachment 4810852


Such a pretty pair, congrats!    This shade of yellow/mustard goes wonderfully with the brown.


----------



## Lee22

IntheOcean said:


> Such a pretty pair, congrats!    This shade of yellow/mustard goes wonderfully with the brown.



Thank you!! Funny you mentioned the mustard color, I am now looking for a solid leather card case to match in pollen, mango and/or now mustard ...


----------



## namie

Would like to share my latest purchase. I’ve been thinking of this bag for two years but somehow didn’t buy it. After I got the LV’s mini palm spring, I felt I should get the MCM one as well.


----------



## Sunshine mama

namie said:


> Would like to share my latest purchase. I’ve been thinking of this bag for two years but somehow didn’t buy it. After I got the LV’s mini palm spring, I felt I should get the MCM one as well.
> 
> View attachment 4815558


Cute!
Some size reference pictures please?


----------



## MahoganyQT

TheBagGuru said:


> Hi all! I was wondering if someone may be able to help me figure out more information about this bag. I’ve been seeing it pop up on Saks Off 5th.Com here and there over the past couple of months. I’ve been intrigued by it, because I can’t find her anywhere else. She looks like a Liz... but not fully. And for the name saks 5th just had it as, MCM tote. So I’ve been wanting some more info before I bought it. When I tried to get in contact with MCM all I got was that it was “probably” an older version of the Liz. But, that answer never felt right, because They would always use maybe or probably. I never got a concise answer. Which I found odd. So I was wondering if anyone knew anything more about this bag!? Like year, model, things like that. I do know that the color is phantom gray. I should mention that I finally went ahead and purchased the bag when it came back in stock today! Also, I’ve taken a brief glance through this thread and others and didn’t see this specific bag mentioned. However, if I’ve missed a previous post, my apologies in advance. Thank you so much for the help!
> 
> View attachment 4804986
> 
> 
> View attachment 4804997
> 
> 
> View attachment 4804998


How do you like your new bag? I’ve been wanting this color for years and decided to try my luck with the “notify me” button on Saks off Fifth after seeing your post! It became available yesterday so I ordered one.


----------



## Twinmom1223

MahoganyQT said:


> How do you like your new bag? I’ve been wanting this color for years and decided to try my luck with the “notify me” button on Saks off Fifth after seeing your post! It became available yesterday so I ordered one.


I am so jealous!  I have been waiting for it to pop up since her post and I just missed it yesterday ... congrats to you!


----------



## MahoganyQT

Twinmom1223 said:


> I am so jealous!  I have been waiting for it to pop up since her post and I just missed it yesterday ... congrats to you!


Keep trying! It popped up twice on the day that I got mine. I missed it the first time!


----------



## Lee22

Couldn’t help but grab this cutie when it popped up on Nordstrom.com


----------



## MahoganyQT

I got the Phantom Gray bag today and I love it as much as I thought I would. The little pouch is adorable. The only thing I miss compared to my other MCM totes, is the ability to cinch it in with clips on the inside, but I guess they can’t include those because it’s reversible.


----------



## Twinmom1223

MahoganyQT said:


> I got the Phantom Gray bag today and I love it as much as I thought I would. The little pouch is adorable. The only thing I miss compared to my other MCM totes, is the ability to cinch it in with clips on the inside, but I guess they can’t include those because it’s reversible.
> View attachment 4819821


I love it!  I’m still stalking!


----------



## namie

Here is a picture of my X-mini and my mini palm spring. Both are so beautiful


----------



## TheBagGuru

MahoganyQT said:


> How do you like your new bag? I’ve been wanting this color for years and decided to try my luck with the “notify me” button on Saks off Fifth after seeing your post! It became available yesterday so I ordered one.


Congrats!! It is absolutely amazing! I have a couple Liz totes that I absolutely love. Those are always compared to the LV Neverfull. Where as, for this tote I would compare it more to the Goyard St Louis! The phantom grey is my favorite color in their canvas line, and I wish they did it more! Enjoy!


----------



## Lee22

Just received this cognac leather Klara hobo


----------



## msd_bags

Lee22 said:


> Just received this cognac leather Klara hobo
> View attachment 4824043
> View attachment 4824044


I have one in navy blue.  This bag is so easy to carry!!  Enjoy your bag!


----------



## Lee22

msd_bags said:


> I have one in navy blue.  This bag is so easy to carry!!  Enjoy your bag!


Thanks even my hubby likes it and I want a few other colors


----------



## LVtingting

namie said:


> Here is a picture of my X-mini and my mini palm spring. Both are so beautiful
> 
> View attachment 4820475


Congrats! You are going to love the straps on the mini so many different ways to play... I add another one to my collection because of it


----------



## Sunshine mama

namie said:


> Here is a picture of my X-mini and my mini palm spring. Both are so beautiful
> 
> View attachment 4820475


Thank you for these pics! 
Both are very cute. Which do you think performs better?


----------



## Lee22

Has anyone seen/have this MCM drawstring bag? If so do you like or recommend it? Appreciate your feedback.


----------



## namie

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you for these pics!
> Both are very cute. Which do you think performs better?


I think both have their usefulness. I’ve not used them since we are still working from home due to the COVID situation here.


----------



## Lee22

Ok been on an MCM spree. Leather is lovely on this Klara mini wallet...


----------



## Lee22

Another


----------



## Lee22

Lee22 said:


> Has anyone seen/have this MCM drawstring bag? If so do you like or recommend it? Appreciate your feedback.
> View attachment 4825080


So it arrived — may keep this...One more item then done...


----------



## skyqueen

Lee22 said:


> So it arrived — may keep this...One more item then done...
> View attachment 4828308


KEEP...love the embossed bottom!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lee22 said:


> So it arrived — may keep this...One more item then done...



Haha!!! That's funny.  One more item then done!......


----------



## Lee22

skyqueen said:


> KEEP...love the embossed bottom!


Thank you very much for the Yes vote! Keep throwing those stones at that Goliath


----------



## Lee22

Sunshine mama said:


> Haha!!! That's funny.  One more item then done!.....


You got me on that one


----------



## Lee22

Here is another fun slg. I wouldn’t normally purchase but the red pulled me in


----------



## Lee22

Nordstromrack.com find. Came wrapped up in original packaging even with plastic around the box.  @Sunshine mama Yes this was supposed to be the last one but...lol


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lee22 said:


> Nordstromrack.com find. Came wrapped up in original packaging even with plastic around the box.  @Sunshine mama Yes this was supposed to be the last one but...lol
> View attachment 4832450
> View attachment 4832451
> View attachment 4832452
> View attachment 4832453


Hahaha! The last one!(more like the last one until you find another cute one)
And this is soooo cute!


----------



## namie

Saw this X-Mini on sale locally. It’s a very good deal. Couldn’t help it but to get it. I paid SGD482 (USD354).


----------



## Lee22

namie said:


> Saw this X-Mini on sale locally. It’s a very good deal. Couldn’t help it but to get it. I paid SGD482 (USD354).
> 
> View attachment 4833715


So cute


----------



## IntheOcean

Lee22 said:


> Here is another fun slg. I wouldn’t normally purchase but the red pulled me in
> View attachment 4829424
> View attachment 4829425
> View attachment 4829425


Now that is a STUNNING shade of red! And it looks even better against black. Congrats on scoring those beauties!


----------



## Lee22

IntheOcean said:


> Now that is a STUNNING shade of red! And it looks even better against black. Congrats on scoring those beauties!


Thank you


----------



## Lee22




----------



## jackpack

i don't have a picture right now but i bought the mcm wallet on a chain in the black and i just cannot believe how much i love that bag. i had mixed feelings about mcm but now i am looking at purchasing the black leather medium boston bag as well. it's just so perfect and cute! i feel like it's an edgy brand which i appreciate. i feel like it's between premier and contemporary, just an accessible premier really which i appreciate. i live in a small midwest town and i like bags that i feel more comfortable wearing but are still just as fashionable and i feel mcm hits that spot perfectly.


----------



## Lee22

jackpack said:


> i don't have a picture right now but i bought the mcm wallet on a chain in the black and i just cannot believe how much i love that bag. i had mixed feelings about mcm but now i am looking at purchasing the black leather medium boston bag as well. it's just so perfect and cute! i feel like it's an edgy brand which i appreciate. i feel like it's between premier and contemporary, just an accessible premier really which i appreciate. i live in a small midwest town and i like bags that i feel more comfortable wearing but are still just as fashionable and i feel mcm hits that spot perfectly.


Please share pictures when you can


----------



## Lee22

Mcm mini backpack charm with strap - oh so cute


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

Lee22 said:


> Mcm mini backpack charm with strap - oh so cute


It's adorable!


----------



## Lee22

favoritethingshawaii said:


> It's adorable!


Thanks and even though it is a bag charm I like the way it looks using the strap. Here is a stock photo.


----------



## IntheOcean

Ц


Lee22 said:


> Mcm mini backpack charm with strap - oh so cute
> View attachment 4852495
> View attachment 4852493
> View attachment 4852494


What a little cutie!


----------



## jackpack

Lee22 said:


> Please share pictures when you can







here she is!! this is my first wallet on a chain so i don’t have much to compare it too but i absolutely loooove her.


----------



## MahoganyQT

jackpack said:


> View attachment 4853508
> View attachment 4853509
> 
> 
> here she is!! this is my first wallet on a chain so i don’t have much to compare it too but i absolutely loooove her.


I absolutely love my Patricia wallet! I don’t use the chain much because it can’t fit a phone, but as an everyday wallet, it’s beautiful, durable and amazing. I like to use the same wallet daily and this is a workhorse. I got this and sold my Chanel zip-around in caviar immediately and have no regrets!


----------



## Lee22

jackpack said:


> View attachment 4853508
> View attachment 4853509
> 
> 
> here she is!! this is my first wallet on a chain so i don’t have much to compare it too but i absolutely loooove her.


  I haven’t worn mine (cognac color) yet but you have just motivated me. Enjoy!!


----------



## Lee22

I really like the MCM mini two fold leather Wallet with charm. It actually fits all my essentials so found another on poshmark in hot coral. The seller wrapped the box so nice and even included a complimentary reusable mask.  Totally brightened my day


----------



## Lee22

Ok going crazy trying to find all the colors this late in the game but this mini klara two fold with charm/zipper works for me. And cognac matches my hobo. Waiting on the Navy to arrive...Outstanding colors I will continue to search for a deal include ruby tan, luft blue, charcoal, golden mango and bisque...But honestly I don’t need anymore slgs.....


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

Lee22 said:


> Ok going crazy trying to find all the colors this late in the game but this mini klara two fold with charm/zipper works for me. And cognac matches my hobo. Waiting on the Navy to arrive...Outstanding colors I will continue to search for a deal include ruby tan, luft blue, charcoal, golden mango and bisque...But honestly I don’t need anymore slgs.....



I can't wait to see the full lineup!!  If a slg works for you, I think it's fun to get in multiple colors!


----------



## Lee22

favoritethingshawaii said:


> I can't wait to see the full lineup!!  If a slg works for you, I think it's fun to get in multiple colors!


Thank you


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

MCM has 40% off select AW20 items.  screenshots of some items...sorry for weird cropping as trying to get prices visible.

https://us.mcmworldwide.com/en_US/sale/view-all


----------



## favoritethingshawaii




----------



## Sunshine mama

Lee22 said:


> Mcm mini backpack charm with strap - oh so cute
> View attachment 4852495
> View attachment 4852493
> View attachment 4852494


So cute! 
What can fit in it?


----------



## Lee22

Sunshine mama said:


> So cute!
> What can fit in it?


haven’t tried yet but looks like my key fob, some bills, and maybe a credit card or ID. Will post once I load it up.


----------



## Lee22

jackpack said:


> i don't have a picture right now but i bought the mcm wallet on a chain in the black and i just cannot believe how much i love that bag. i had mixed feelings about mcm but now i am looking at purchasing the black leather medium boston bag as well. it's just so perfect and cute! i feel like it's an edgy brand which i appreciate. i feel like it's between premier and contemporary, just an accessible premier really which i appreciate. i live in a small midwest town and i like bags that i feel more comfortable wearing but are still just as fashionable and i feel mcm hits that spot perfectly.


Did you ever pick up the Boston bag? I saw there are a few on sale but not in black.


----------



## HavPlenty

Bought this lovely backpack for my daughter for her birthday. MCM makes the best backpacks. So lovely.


----------



## Lee22

picked up this lanyard from the MCM early access sale


----------



## Annie880

Hello,

I am new to MCM bags. Can anyone tell me which style/style No. of this bag? Thank you!


----------



## Lee22

Finally got my hands on a Boston bag


----------



## Lee22

Annie880 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am new to MCM bags. Can anyone tell me which style/style No. of this bag? Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4909254


are you able to check the tag attached to the inside the bag then do a search on the web?


----------



## Lee22

Lee22 said:


> are you able to check the tag attached to the inside the bag then do a search on the web?


Check eBay for MCM RGB Mini. Saw a black and green one


----------



## Annie880

Lee22 said:


> Check eBay for MCM RGB Mini. Saw a black and green one


Thanks @Lee22 
I do not own the bag. Your input helps.


----------



## topglamchic

May I have your opinions on either of these two cylinder bags?  I think the first one is unique however, it is a bit ostentatious and reminds me of a Versace look. But it stands out which is great. 

The second is classic.


----------



## Lee22

topglamchic said:


> May I have your opinions on either of these two cylinder bags?  I think the first one is unique however, it is a bit ostentatious and reminds me of a Versace look. But it stands out which is great.
> 
> The second is classic.


For me it would depend - are looking for an everyday bag or a unique bag that would be worn on specific occasions? Honestly I like both and would depend on the use.


----------



## topglamchic

Lee22 said:


> For me it would depend - are looking for an everyday bag or a unique bag that would be worn on specific occasions? Honestly I like are both and would depend on the use.




I’m looking for an everyday bag. A bag to go to lunch, brunch, or dinner.  I realize that likely the sequin may not be a good everyday bag it’s just so unique.


----------



## Lee22

topglamchic said:


> I’m looking for an everyday bag. A bag to go to lunch, brunch, or dinner.  I realize that likely the sequin may not be a good everyday bag it’s just so unique.


Are you able to buy and test drive both then decide on which one to return?.


----------



## topglamchic

Lee22 said:


> Are you able to buy and test drive both then decide on which one to return?.




I’m leaning towards that. I think that is my best bet as I would be ordering it online. Thank you.


----------



## Lee22

topglamchic said:


> I’m leaning towards that. I think that is my best bet as I would be ordering it online. Thank you.


Yes please share pictures of the sequin one. I have a feeling it may be really pretty in irl


----------



## Lee22

Nice leather and been wanting a round coin purse. Wasn’t sure if I could handle the rabbit but not bad at all.


----------



## rosewang924

MahoganyQT said:


> I absolutely love my Patricia wallet! I don’t use the chain much because it can’t fit a phone, but as an everyday wallet, it’s beautiful, durable and amazing. I like to use the same wallet daily and this is a workhorse. I got this and sold my Chanel zip-around in caviar immediately and have no regrets!




UGH, bummer, I was looking to buy a new wallet and saw this one and was like perfect, good price point and it has a chain to wear as a woc, but then realized it can't fit a phone, keys, and lipstick, so don't know if I would still want this.  How do you feel about the bigger one, I think it's called Millie Visetos Coated Wallet on a Chain, this one seems to have more space but also double the price.  What do you think?


----------



## MahoganyQT

rosewang924 said:


> UGH, bummer, I was looking to buy a new wallet and saw this one and was like perfect, good price point and it has a chain to wear as a woc, but then realized it can't fit a phone, keys, and lipstick, so don't know if I would still want this.  How do you feel about the bigger one, I think it's called Millie Visetos Coated Wallet on a Chain, this one seems to have more space but also double the price.  What do you think?


I like the Millie. If you’re looking for something that can fit your phone, I think it would be a great choice. It has the card slots that you would need from a wallet, plus a zip compartment for coins and bills.


----------



## rosewang924

MahoganyQT said:


> I like the Millie. If you’re looking for something that can fit your phone, I think it would be a great choice. It has the card slots that you would need from a wallet, plus a zip compartment for coins and bills.



Thanks, will give it more thought. Do you know if it will go on sale?


----------



## MahoganyQT

rosewang924 said:


> Thanks, will give it more thought. Do you know if it will go on sale?


Yes. I never pay full price for MCM because it always goes on sale.


----------



## Lee22

rosewang924 said:


> UGH, bummer, I was looking to buy a new wallet and saw this one and was like perfect, good price point and it has a chain to wear as a woc, but then realized it can't fit a phone, keys, and lipstick, so don't know if I would still want this.  How do you feel about the bigger one, I think it's called Millie Visetos Coated Wallet on a Chain, this one seems to have more space but also double the price.  What do you think?


Hi I have the larger Millie but I wouldn’t consider it a wallet. Haven’t worn yet as it is the leather monogram version in hot coral.


----------



## Lee22

I wanted another essential leather boston but also wanted the bucket bag version but don‘t need both. Decided to go with the NWT bucket verses a preloved Boston @ $100 cheaper and more than 50% off retail. Would have loved a different color but couldn’t resist at the price point. Supposed to arrive Monday.


----------



## rosewang924

Lee22 said:


> Hi I have the larger Millie but I wouldn’t consider it a wallet. Haven’t worn yet as it is the leather monogram version in hot coral.



Yes, it looks bigger so don't know if it's considered a WOC, but it does have slots for cards and extra space for other items.  I haven't had a chance to go look in person, being trying to avoid going to stores, maybe in January.


----------



## theprettymiss

Does anyone have info on the Yris shopper tote?? I like how lowkey it is but cant find any reviews.


----------



## Lee22

rosewang924 said:


> Yes, it looks bigger so don't know if it's considered a WOC, but it does have slots for cards and extra space for other items.  I haven't had a chance to go look in person, being trying to avoid going to stores, maybe in January.


Not sure if this helps you but here is a picture of the two. I did purchase because I could fit my iPhone XS in otterbox case in the outer pocket


----------



## Lee22

theprettymiss said:


> Does anyone have info on the Yris shopper tote?? I like how lowkey it is but cant find any reviews.


I don’t but have seen some good price points this year.


----------



## rosewang924

Lee22 said:


> Not sure if this helps you but here is a picture of the two. I did purchase because I could fit my iPhone XS in otterbox case in the outer pocket
> View attachment 4936796
> View attachment 4936797



Thank you for the pictures, I like how you can fit a phone in the back pocket.  I am leaning towards the bigger one because I feel it has more space and will be more usable.  Which one of the two do you use more?


----------



## Lee22

rosewang924 said:


> Thank you for the pictures, I like how you can fit a phone in the back pocket.  I am leaning towards the bigger one because I feel it has more space and will be more usable.  Which one of the two do you use more?


Well....i haven’t worn the Millie yet but will in the warmer seasons and the patricia maybe twice.  Been buying so many lately trying to cycle in/out. I do like both. In my case the Millie will be more of a dress up bag and will likely continue to use the Patricia as a wallet since it can’t fit my iphone.

Happy Holidays to all!!


----------



## theprettymiss

Lee22 said:


> I don’t but have seen some good price points this year.


Thanks..I just ordered it from Nordstrom for $200 off. I want to try it out to see if I like it or if I should just go for the Perry tote.


----------



## Lee22

theprettymiss said:


> Thanks..I just ordered it from Nordstrom for $200 off. I want to try it out to see if I like it or if I should just go for the Perry tote.


Great please share some pictures when you receive


----------



## Lee22

Lee22 said:


> I wanted another essential leather boston but also wanted the bucket bag version but don‘t need both. Decided to go with the NWT bucket verses a preloved Boston @ $100 cheaper and more than 50% off retail. Would have loved a different color but couldn’t resist at the price point. Supposed to arrive Monday.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4935972
> View attachment 4935973


Yay! It came packaged well. Very happy. And looks like same seller may have another available...


----------



## Valeriee

I am interested in getting the Medium Liz Shopper in the cognac color.  I checked the official website and the Nordstrom site and this color is currently unavailable. I guess the other option is the Toni Shopper, but this is more of a vertical tote; whereas, I find that a horizontal one such as the Liz may be more practical.

Does anyone know whether this is a classic style that is likely to be available again in the future in cognac? The lack of a zipper was holding me back a bit in the past. Any opinions from those who own the bag?


----------



## baghabitz34

Valeriee said:


> I am interested in getting the Medium Liz Shopper in the cognac color.  I checked the official website and the Nordstrom site and this color is currently unavailable. I guess the other option is the Toni Shopper, but this is more of a vertical tote; whereas, I find that a horizontal one such as the Liz may be more practical.
> 
> Does anyone know whether this is a classic style that is likely to be available again in the future in cognac? The lack of a zipper was holding me back a bit in the past. Any opinions from those who own the bag?


Did you try Bloomingdales? They usually have them in stock.


----------



## Valeriee

Thanks for replying! I just checked the Bloomingdales website and all the MCM bags seem to be unavailable.

I'm in Canada, so I would prefer that the bag be available on the official website or at Nordstrom, as I don't want to pay additional duties. This bag is not likely to be on sale in this classic color, so would rather not have to pay customs, etc. on top of the retail price.


----------



## Mayann

Hi all, 
Anyone who knows what's the name of this mcm travel bag? ￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼ko


----------



## Mayann

what is the name* of this mcm bag? *


----------



## Lee22

Mayann said:


> View attachment 4969641
> View attachment 4969643
> View attachment 4969644
> View attachment 4969645
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what is the name* of this mcm bag? *


are you able to make out the serial numbers?


----------



## Mayann

Lee22 said:


> are you able to make out the serial numbers?



I tried doing that from a different  authentic mcm, it didnt yield to the same bag design, i think the long series of alpha numeric from the white tag inside is not what it is.


----------



## JenJBS

Anyone tried the new perfume? I couldn't resist the adorable packaging!


----------



## Lee22

JenJBS said:


> Anyone tried the new perfume? I couldn't resist the adorable packaging!
> 
> View attachment 5049015


No but you now got me curious. Will have to stop by store and test out


----------



## fendifemale

JenJBS said:


> Anyone tried the new perfume? I couldn't resist the adorable packaging!
> 
> View attachment 5049015


I got the email but havent made it by the boutique. Samples for loyalists would have been nice.


----------



## JenJBS

fendifemale said:


> I got the email but havent made it by the boutique. Samples for loyalists would have been nice.



Agreed! That would seem appropriate.


----------



## teralpar

I received my Medium Liz Shopper from Neiman Marcus a week ago and I love it! I just ordered the Large Liz Shopper in black today!


----------



## HavPlenty

Got this lovely new addition to my mcm collection. I love the leather. Wished they made more bags with stamped leather.


----------



## Lee22

HavPlenty said:


> Got this lovely new addition to my mcm collection. I love the leather. Wished they made more bags with stamped leather.
> 
> View attachment 5053472
> 
> 
> View attachment 5053473
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5053475
> 
> 
> View attachment 5053474


I have this one in coral. Been thinking about wearing soon. Glad you are enjoying it


----------



## HavPlenty

Lee22 said:


> I have this one in coral. Been thinking about wearing soon. Glad you are enjo


Thank you. I have had it for a week. Not a perfect match but I swap the chain for leather for a more casual look. I will eventually find a better match.
Please post pics. I would love to see it.


----------



## TraGiv

HavPlenty said:


> Got this lovely new addition to my mcm collection. I love the leather. Wished they made more bags with stamped leather.
> 
> View attachment 5053472
> 
> 
> View attachment 5053473
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5053475
> 
> 
> View attachment 5053474


It’s beautiful!!


----------



## HavPlenty

TraGiv said:


> It’s beautiful!!


Thank you!


----------



## Lee22

HavPlenty said:


> Thank you. I have had it for a week. Not a perfect match but I swap the chain for leather for a more casual look. I will eventually find a better match.
> Please post pics. I would love to see it.
> 
> View attachment 5053481


Here you go


----------



## HavPlenty

Lee22 said:


> Here you go
> View attachment 5057588


Ooh its so pretty and brand new! Summer is coming. Would be so cute with colorful dresses.


----------



## Lee22

HavPlenty said:


> Ooh its so pretty and brand new! Summer is coming. Would be so cute with colorful dresses.


Thanks and would really love to dress up soon. It’s been quite a while due to COVID but just have to do it. Will have my second shot on sunday so will plan to venture out...


----------



## JenJBS

My MCM perfume arrived. The bottle is perfection. The scent is... meh.


----------



## HavPlenty

JenJBS said:


> My MCM perfume arrived. The bottle is perfection. The scent is... meh.
> 
> View attachment 5057726


Oh that's too bad. Too bad you couldn't sample before buying.


----------



## JenJBS

HavPlenty said:


> Oh that's too bad. Too bad you couldn't sample before buying.



Yeah. Only a few brands have boutiques in my city, and MCM is definitely not one of them.


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

Some items are up to 40% off on the MCM website.  Here are most of the bags:


----------



## Bluepup18




----------



## Lee22

Bluepup18 said:


> View attachment 5093707
> View attachment 5093708


so cute!!


----------



## fendifemale

Bluepup18 said:


> View attachment 5093707
> View attachment 5093708


He's adorbs!♡


----------



## Lee22

Lee22 said:


> Ok going crazy trying to find all the colors this late in the game but this mini klara two fold with charm/zipper works for me. And cognac matches my hobo. Waiting on the Navy to arrive...Outstanding colors I will continue to search for a deal include ruby tan, luft blue, charcoal, golden mango and bisque...But honestly I don’t need anymore slgs.....
> View attachment 4883837


Got the navy blue and charcoal since this post. Still on the hunt...


----------



## Lee22

Lee22 said:


> Got the navy blue and charcoal since this post. Still on the hunt...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5103930
> View attachment 5103931


Golden Mango added:


----------



## lvlover10

Hi everyone, I’m considering the Medium Liz Shopper in the cognac color. Does anyone know if the leather darkens with use? I’ve seen the bag brand new and the leather is the same color as the canvas but I have also seen some have a dark brown leather. Is this because the leather aged or was it how the older models were made?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Oh my gosh! Have you looked at some of the new pieces from MCM? They soooooo got "inspired" by LV pieces! They're really cute though.


----------



## fendifemale

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh my gosh! Have you looked at some of the new pieces from MCM? They soooooo got "inspired" by LV pieces! They're really cute though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5175058
> View attachment 5175059
> View attachment 5175060
> View attachment 5175061


I got the email for these. I'm not a fan.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Here are some lv pieces that are very similar.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh my gosh! Have you looked at some of the new pieces from MCM? They soooooo got "inspired" by LV pieces! They're really cute though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5175058
> View attachment 5175059
> View attachment 5175060
> View attachment 5175061


They've always been very inspired by LV IMO.


----------



## BleuSaphir

I don’t mind the rip off inspiration. Lol


----------



## Sunshine mama

Addicted to bags said:


> They've always been very inspired by LV IMO.





BleuSaphir said:


> I don’t mind the rip off inspiration. Lol


I actually think LV copied MCM with the Vanity case and the mini backpack.  I think MCM created those first.
MCM price point is much better too.


----------



## fendifemale

Sunshine mama said:


> I actually think LV copied MCM with the Vanity case and the mini backpack.  I think MCM created those first.
> MCM price point is much better too.


This is true. I really was hoping for new colors in the leather Boston bag.


----------



## BleuSaphir

I was hoping for some new styles…but man I am bored of their selections.


----------



## Sunshine mama

BleuSaphir said:


> I was hoping for some new styles…but man I am bored of their selections.


Bored with many fashion houses.  I'm gonna make my own!!


----------



## Lee22

ordered this mini red toni - hope it is as pretty as it looks. I have been a bit hooked on the mcm monogrammed leather…


----------



## Lee22

It didn’t disappoint


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

Lee22 said:


> It didn’t disappoint
> View attachment 5183352
> View attachment 5183353


Stunning and what a fun color!


----------



## Lee22

favoritethingshawaii said:


> Stunning and what a fun color!


Thanks. Can’t wait to wear


----------



## crazybagfan

I just bought this at retail full price. Hope I won’t regret getting it


----------



## 07Daisy91

I have two MCM bags and it's a cautionary tale to not jump into something without thinking.

My very first luxury/designer piece was the pink one. I love the colour and the mini briefcase/trunk style. It was about half price so I bought it. I've had it for about two/three years now and used it twice. 
I made an extra hole in the strap to wear it across the chest but it's too bulky for this. Since I've not really been a bag person prior to its purchase, I didn't know what style I like. Turns out I prefer bags with either a zipper or a flap 

Earlier this year I bought the cognac belt bag thinking I will wear it across my chest. At that time I was using a cheap fabric one like this.
Coated canvas is smooth so it keeps sliding under my arm as I walk. It's annoying as I have to either accept defeat or keep adjusting it. It can only be worn "properly" or like a crossbody camera bag.




Recently I was on MCM website and saw they have their version of the mini pochette. I'd get one but they only come with either a parrot or a panda on them. WHY  I just want a plain little pouch, I'm not five!


----------



## Lee22

crazybagfan said:


> I just bought this at retail full price. Hope I won’t regret getting it


Very nice but if you are having reservations I would not remove tags and continue to model around the house. Then if you still have doubts return. Why waste precious $$….


----------



## crazybagfan

Lee22 said:


> Very nice but if you are having reservations I would not remove tags and continue to model around the house. Then if you still have doubts return. Why waste precious $$….


I’m at Malaysia where here no return policy. Maybe can only exchange with something else. I seldom buy MCM but really like this design


----------



## Lee22

crazybagfan said:


> I’m at Malaysia where here no return policy. Maybe can only exchange with something else. I seldom buy MCM but really like this design


Thanks for sharing. Different market rules for sure. keep us posted of your decision to keep or exchange.


----------



## Sunshine mama

07Daisy91 said:


> I have two MCM bags and it's a cautionary tale to not jump into something without thinking.
> 
> My very first luxury/designer piece was the pink one. I love the colour and the mini briefcase/trunk style. It was about half price so I bought it. I've had it for about two/three years now and used it twice.
> I made an extra hole in the strap to wear it across the chest but it's too bulky for this. Since I've not really been a bag person prior to its purchase, I didn't know what style I like. Turns out I prefer bags with either a zipper or a flap
> 
> Earlier this year I bought the cognac belt bag thinking I will wear it across my chest. At that time I was using a cheap fabric one like this.
> Coated canvas is smooth so it keeps sliding under my arm as I walk. It's annoying as I have to either accept defeat or keep adjusting it. It can only be worn "properly" or like a crossbody camera bag.
> 
> View attachment 5198719
> 
> 
> Recently I was on MCM website and saw they have their version of the mini pochette. I'd get one but they only come with either a parrot or a panda on them. WHY  I just want a plain little pouch, I'm not five!


I LOVE this pink bag!


----------



## Namwan-

I got a Liz Shopper today to match the Delmy Shopper I got last week


----------



## Lee22

Finally Yes!! MCM Cylinder Monogram Leather Crossbody


----------



## cmars

HavPlenty said:


> They never put the bags I want on sale and if they do they are already sold out.


Story of my life!


----------



## HarlemBagLady

Namwan- said:


> I got a Liz Shopper today to match the Delmy Shopper I got last week
> 
> View attachment 5199616


How do you the Delmy and Liz compare to each other.  I want to get one them in this same pink.  I already gave the Liz in black and I absolutely love it. I’ve was considering getting another one until the Delmy caught my eye .


----------



## SEWDimples

Lee22 said:


> Finally Yes!! MCM Cylinder Monogram Leather Crossbody
> View attachment 5208902


Love this bag! I have an embossed leather large Klara Hobo in Luft Blue, but I love this leather and the color. Where did you find it?


----------



## Lee22

SEWDimples said:


> Love this bag! I have an embossed leather large Klara Hobo in Luft Blue, but I love this leather and the color. Where did you find it?


Thanks. Really enjoying it. I took a chance and ordered my last 2 bags of this same type of embossed leather from Vitkac.com (Legitimate luxury brand store in Poland). You can’t beat their sales… There have been complaints about customer service and processing refunds but if you know what you are ordering it shouldn’t be a problem. Both were packaged extremely well inside their brand stamped durable box with a customized ribbon. And this bag was fully factory wrapped. I am very pleased with my purchases.


----------



## SEWDimples

Lee22 said:


> Thanks. Really enjoying it. I took a chance and ordered my last 2 bags of this same type of embossed leather from Vitkac.com (Legitimate luxury brand store in Poland). You can’t beat their sales… There have been complaints about customer service and processing refunds but if you know what you are ordering it shouldn’t be a problem. Both were packaged extremely well inside their brand stamped durable box with a customized ribbon. And this bag was fully factory wrapped. I am very pleased with my purchases.


Thank you so much for the info. I will check it out.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Wearing this cutie Cassette Berlin today.


----------



## Lee22

Sunshine mama said:


> Wearing this cutie Cassette Berlin today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5278618


Cute - Been checking out but not sure I could get aware with wearing it


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lee22 said:


> Cute - Been checking out but not sure I could get aware with wearing it


Thank you.  I don't wear this a lot, but I get so many compliments on this bag. It's funny cuz it's probably the most complimented bag I own.


----------



## Lee22

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you.  I don't wear this a lot, but I get so many compliments on this bag. It's funny cuz it's probably the most complimented bag I own.


So cool and unique


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lee22 said:


> So cool and unique


Thank you.


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

They have some fun designs for Lunar New Year - Year of the Tiger.  Some screenshots from their website:


----------



## BleuSaphir

Thinking of buying this.


----------



## Lee22

BleuSaphir said:


> View attachment 5318325
> 
> Thinking of buying this.


And I just ordered this one


----------



## Lee22

It arrived but unable to capture its vibrancy on camera - so happy and just in time for Valentine’s Day


----------



## Lee22

picked up the matching card case


----------



## Lee22

crossbody pouch as well as toni & Liz totes on sale at neiman marcus:

https://www.neimanmarcus.com/s/?fl=...pe=search&responsive=true&search_type=keyword
https://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/mcm-...ouch-bag-prod206010258?childItemId=NMV3R0J_01


----------



## JakeTR19

I was able to score the medium Liz tote in black and the crossbody pouch in cognac for under $600 for both! Neimans had a great sale! ❤️ My first MCM purchases ever!


----------



## tiaryn

Hi, I just found this forum! I like the MCM backpacks. Did anyone notice that there are slight variations of the backpacks? On the zipper pulls, some have rectangular stitching and some have a line stitched in the center. On the straps, some have “MCM” on the fabric area and some have just a chevron pattern with no “MCM.” On the stark with studs, some have a small metal key holder tab on the left pocket (when looking at the bag) and some don’t. There are different types of lining, too. I noticed these differences on Nordstrom, Neiman, Bloomingdales sites.. sometimes within a listing for a backpack, the photos are not of the same bag. Just wondering if anyone has ever noticed this? They all must be authentic tho, since those stores don’t carry fakes.


----------



## Lee22

tiaryn said:


> Hi, I just found this forum! I like the MCM backpacks. Did anyone notice that there are slight variations of the backpacks? On the zipper pulls, some have rectangular stitching and some have a line stitched in the center. On the straps, some have “MCM” on the fabric area and some have just a chevron pattern with no “MCM.” On the stark with studs, some have a small metal key holder tab on the left pocket (when looking at the bag) and some don’t. There are different types of lining, too. I noticed these differences on Nordstrom, Neiman, Bloomingdales sites.. sometimes within a listing for a backpack, the photos are not of the same bag. Just wondering if anyone has ever noticed this? They all must be authentic tho, since those stores don’t carry fakes.


I haven’t checked out the backpacks but wouldn’t be surprised if there were different versions of certain items made exclusively for different department stores e.g. coach but maybe reach out to official MCM customer care and see what they say.


----------



## tiaryn

Lee22 said:


> I haven’t checked out the backpacks but wouldn’t be surprised if there were different versions of certain items made exclusively for different department stores e.g. coach but maybe reach out to official MCM customer care and see what they say.


----------



## tiaryn

Is it like that for other popular styles of MCM bags?.. Different versions of same styles?

I even noticed that the backpacks with a stitched line on the zipper pull have a seam showing above the studded side pockets while the ones with rectangle stitching do not.


----------



## Lee22

tiaryn said:


> Is it like that for other popular styles of MCM bags?.. Different versions of same styles?
> 
> I even noticed that the backpacks with a stitched line on the zipper pull have a seam showing above the studded side pockets while the ones with rectangle stitching do not.


I can tell you there are are newer versions of the Klara, Liz, etc. Question - have you confirmed the backpacks you are comparing have same model number?


----------



## tiaryn

Not model number, just the stark small backpacks. But it’s odd because sometimes the variation isn’t even from a different store, but in the description for one bag. For example, “MCM Stark Side Stud Small Backpack” on the Bloomingdales app right now features a Cognac small backpack with several photos but the photos are not of the same bag. If you look at the zipper pull stitching and above the side pocket studs, photo 1 & 3 have single stitch pulls and a seam above the pockets with studs; Photo2 & 4 both have rectangular stitching on zipper pulls and no seam above studded pockets, but only photo 4 has a gold tab by the studs. This is odd to me, because the variations in the photos are for a MCM cognac viseto small backpack from Bloomingdales; if ordering, which bag would a customer get?

My MCM small studded backpack is from Neiman Marcus and looks like photo 4 but the inside does not look like what is pictured on the Bloomingdales app.


----------



## tiaryn

But anyway, yes, maybe it’s just older and newer models of the same bag, that would make sense.


----------



## Lee22

tiaryn said:


> But anyway, yes, maybe it’s just older and newer models of the same bag, that would make sense.





tiaryn said:


> But anyway, yes, maybe it’s just older and newer models of the same bag, that would make sense.


And you can’t really trust stock photos…you really need to see irl


----------



## Lee22

Finally onboard with the Liz reversible tote


----------



## HarlemBagLady

I attached a crossbody strap to the pouch that come inside of the MCM Liz Shopper Tote.


----------



## sagg99

Is there an Authenticator for MCM bags?  I brought a bag from a thrift store, and I'm not sure if it's real or not.  It has all of the indicators I've seen on You Tube, but the label inside the bag has handmade in Germany, not South Korea.  It has serial number G6312.  If anyone on this thread could point me to a site that can help with identification< I would be so thankful


----------



## Addicted to bags

Picked up 2 new MCM bags. 

The deep teal bag is such a pretty color and the leather smell is divine


----------



## Lee22

Addicted to bags said:


> Picked up 2 new MCM bags.
> 
> The deep teal bag is such a pretty color and the leather smell is divine
> 
> View attachment 5378553
> View attachment 5378554


I love my red klara


----------



## houseof999

Hi! Is there an authentication thread for this brand on the forum? I just bought my first MCM perforated Milla and would love to know I didn't get duped.


----------



## Addicted to bags

houseof999 said:


> Hi! Is there an authentication thread for this brand on the forum? I just bought my first MCM perforated Milla and would love to know I didn't get duped.


Hi House! Welcome. I haven't seen anyone do MCM authentication on this forum like Coach has. I think in the past I've heard https://legitgrails.com/products/mcm-legit-check mentioned. Maybe someone else has a thought??


----------



## houseof999

Addicted to bags said:


> Hi House! Welcome. I haven't seen anyone do MCM authentication on this forum like Coach has. I think in the past I've heard https://legitgrails.com/products/mcm-legit-check mentioned. Maybe someone else has a thought??


Thank you! I just Googled and found some information about the logo and the inside tag saying either made in Korea or made in Italy.   Both seems to check out and looks OK to me.


----------



## shalomnurse

I just received this gorgeous MCM Dessau medium drawstring bag today. I’m in love.


----------



## Cleda

Currently using my Klara Hobo in Hot Coral. Love the pop of colour and the embossed logos. This is my only MCM bag.





Addicted to bags said:


> Picked up 2 new MCM bags.
> 
> The deep teal bag is such a pretty color and the leather smell is divine
> 
> View attachment 5378553
> View attachment 5378554



I really like this teal Klara shoulder bag!


----------



## HarlemBagLady

The Liz Shopper Tote Pouch is rocking some new accessories.


----------



## Lee22

Been holding out on this one but finally caved. Wanted the Patricia x mini backpack ever since I saw it at Bloomies


----------



## Lee22

HarlemBagLady said:


> The Liz Shopper Tote Pouch is rocking some new accessories.
> View attachment 5412227


This is cool! Finally wore mine this weekend and definitely converting into a crossbody would make it much more functional


----------



## Lee22

MCM finally met my price point for these slides with the extra 20% off. Prefer casual platform sandals due to my height. Lol


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

Neiman Marcus has extra 25% off some sale items....fun color still available!


----------



## Lee22

favoritethingshawaii said:


> Neiman Marcus has extra 25% off some sale items....fun color still available!
> 
> View attachment 5435474
> 
> View attachment 5435475


I picked up the card case


----------



## jforjasmine

Hi all,
I am after the medium Liz Reversible Tote as I plan to use it for 1) day to day, and 2) for when we travel (to hold passports, tablet, Kindle, etc)
I saw it irl a couple days ago but I felt the medium is too small to hold much and the large is massive (I am at 1.6m tall).
Anyone found the medium can hold more than they imagined? How is the weight distribution (I realise more stuff = heavier straps)?
I was with my kids when we went to check out the bag and they were so unhelpful as they liked every single bag 
Thanks!


----------



## HarlemBagLady

jforjasmine said:


> Hi all,
> I am after the medium Liz Reversible Tote as I plan to use it for 1) day to day, and 2) for when we travel (to hold passports, tablet, Kindle, etc)
> I saw it irl a couple days ago but I felt the medium is too small to hold much and the large is massive (I am at 1.6m tall).
> Anyone found the medium can hold more than they imagined? How is the weight distribution (I realise more stuff = heavier straps)?
> I was with my kids when we went to check out the bag and they were so unhelpful as they liked every single bag
> Thanks!



I think the medium is perfect.  Its my favorite everyday bag.  Its also as an overnight bag.  I also like it for travel but only in addition to a bag pack and/or suitcase. And the straps don’t dig into my shoulders.


----------



## jforjasmine

HarlemBagLady said:


> I think the medium is perfect.  Its my favorite everyday bag.  Its also as an overnight bag.  I also like it for travel but only in addition to a bag pack and/or suitcase. And the straps don’t dig into my shoulders.



Thank you for sharing! 
I have a St Louis GM which I cannot carry when travelling cos too much and it digs into my shoulders. I got a Marc Jacobs Traveller Tote but the bag in itself is heavy.
I find the MCM lightweight and sturdy, hence wanting to get a comment on it. I appreciate your thoughts on it. I plan to use it for my laptop, tablet & passports and a small emergency stash bag + my Gucci Ophidia Small shoulder bag when travelling. So based on your sharing, I think my mind is quite made up with the purchase


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

I am sooo tempted esp at this price...but I already have a bunch of crossbodies    Only the grey on sale.

Shop MCM Klassik Vintage Jacquard Monogram Crossbody Bag | Saks Fifth Avenue


----------



## Lee22

favoritethingshawaii said:


> I am sooo tempted esp at this price...but I already have a bunch of crossbodies    Only the grey on sale.
> 
> Shop MCM Klassik Vintage Jacquard Monogram Crossbody Bag | Saks Fifth Avenue
> 
> View attachment 5441792


I have to pass too…Waiting for this one to arrive so I can see what it looks like irl…


----------



## TommyH

Bought it in sale an love it


----------



## TommyH

sagg99 said:


> Is there an Authenticator for MCM bags?  I brought a bag from a thrift store, and I'm not sure if it's real or not.  It has all of the indicators I've seen on You Tube, but the label inside the bag has handmade in Germany, not South Korea.  It has serial number G6312.  If anyone on this thread could point me to a site that can help with identification< I would be so thankful
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377227
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377228
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377229
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377230
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377231
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377232
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377233
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377234
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377235


looks for me legit i have older one similar to yours. the german bags looks different to the korean era.


----------



## dstein

The original bags were made in Germany. MCM stands for Michael Cromer München.


----------



## diva4521

jforjasmine said:


> Hi all,
> I am after the medium Liz Reversible Tote as I plan to use it for 1) day to day, and 2) for when we travel (to hold passports, tablet, Kindle, etc)
> I saw it irl a couple days ago but I felt the medium is too small to hold much and the large is massive (I am at 1.6m tall).
> Anyone found the medium can hold more than they imagined? How is the weight distribution (I realise more stuff = heavier straps)?
> I was with my kids when we went to check out the bag and they were so unhelpful as they liked every single bag
> Thanks!


----------



## diva4521

I use my medium Liz daily and it holds a ton! It’s lightweight whichbmakes it great for travel


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

Nice Purseblog article on MCM bags, especially backpacks by Sajid Bin Mohammad (I can't find his purseforum username)

@Vlad notes in the comments that he has a MCM backpack with many pockets! 

https://www.purseblog.com/buzz-worthy/mcm-backpacks-uber-cool-or-overly-gaudy/


----------



## Lee22

Been wanting the Splash card case in this color - very satisfied


----------



## Lee22

Ok so I know most love the pink color but one of my favorite color combinations is purple and black so I could not resist. I checked it out irl and it is on the small side but has room for all my essentials.


----------



## Lee22

HarlemBagLady said:


> The Liz Shopper Tote Pouch is rocking some new accessories.
> View attachment 5412227


@HarlemBagLady wearing my pouch today after your inspiration to convert to a crossbody


----------



## HarlemBagLady

Lee22 said:


> @HarlemBagLady wearing my pouch today after your inspiration to convert to a crossbody
> 
> View attachment 5589881


Awesome!!! Love the chain!


----------



## Lee22

Nice set of pouches alll with suede lining


----------



## Kansashalo

Bumping this thread because I am being haunted by the Munchen tote in black lol

I still work from home so it's not like I need it, but it's been calling my name.....   







			https://us.mcmworldwide.com/en_US/mcm-bags/m%C3%BCnchen-tote-in-visetos/MWTCSBO02BK001.html?cgid=mcm-bags&sz=80&start=0


----------



## Lee22

Kansashalo said:


> Bumping this thread because I am being haunted by the Munchen tote in black lol
> 
> I still work from home so it's not like I need it, but it's been calling my name.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://us.mcmworldwide.com/en_US/mcm-bags/m%C3%BCnchen-tote-in-visetos/MWTCSBO02BK001.html?cgid=mcm-bags&sz=80&start=0


I’ve been eyeing the red one


----------



## Kansashalo

Lee22 said:


> I’ve been eyeing the red one


Yes, the red one is so cute!  That bag is the perfect POP of color especially for the fall.


----------



## Kansashalo

Kansashalo said:


> Bumping this thread because I am being haunted by the Munchen tote in black lol
> 
> I still work from home so it's not like I need it, but it's been calling my name.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://us.mcmworldwide.com/en_US/mcm-bags/m%C3%BCnchen-tote-in-visetos/MWTCSBO02BK001.html?cgid=mcm-bags&sz=80&start=0




Oh and it comes with a matching pouch too


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

Bloomingdales has some exclusives in honor of their 150th Anniversary


----------



## Lee22

Nice discount @20% + addl 25%


----------



## Lee22

Finally


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

Lee22 said:


> Finally
> View attachment 5622679



Beautiful!  "3" new bags yay!


----------



## balingit

Hey everyone, new to the forum. Just posted in the 'current carrying' thread...

Question, I know Rimowa is cheaper to buy in Germany (got my last one in Frankfurt for a good bargain). And LV in Paris. 

Currently in Mainz, Germany and will be going through Dresden, Frankfurt, Berlin this month - is MCM cheaper in Germany? Or an outlet store? Or is Duty Free the way to go?

Appreciate it.


----------



## Addicted to bags

balingit said:


> Hey everyone, new to the forum. Just posted in the 'current carrying' thread...
> 
> Question, I know Rimowa is cheaper to buy in Germany (got my last one in Frankfurt for a good bargain). And LV in Paris.
> 
> Currently in Mainz, Germany and will be going through Dresden, Frankfurt, Berlin this month - is MCM cheaper in Germany? Or an outlet store? Or is Duty Free the way to go?
> 
> Appreciate it.


Someone please correct me if I'm wrong but I'm 99% sure MCM bags are made in South Korea as it is now owned by a South Korean company. Therefore I don't know why MCM would be cheaper in Germany other than perhaps the dollar being stronger  there?


----------



## balingit

Addicted to bags said:


> Someone please correct me if I'm wrong but I'm 99% sure MCM bags are made in South Korea as it is now owned by a South Korean company. Therefore I don't know why MCM would be cheaper in Germany other than perhaps the dollar being stronger  there?


I know the South Korean heiress bought MCM, I didn't know that the bags were now made in Korea?


----------



## Addicted to bags

balingit said:


> I know the South Korean heiress bought MCM, I didn't know that the bags were now made in Korea?


I believe they are made either in South Korea or Italy since the mid 2000's. The white tag inside the bag has the "made in" information on the back side.


----------



## balingit

Ah, well that's no good ;(

Thanks!


----------



## Oh Louis...

Does anyone have this pouch? Two zippers each side.


----------



## LvoemyLV

What are your thoughts on this bag? It is the mini.  Are MCM backpacks going out of style do you think? I have a stark studded small in black but barely use it since it’s a little too large for everyday for me.  I am typically a LV/Gucci girl but their backpack selection is limited.  I already have, and use frequently, the montsouris nm and the Gucci Disney small backpack but was looking for something at a lower price point for day to day use when I don’t want to bring a pricey backpack. This is a great price and the size would work for me. I don’t see MCM where I live and that’s what kind of drew me to it. Anybody have it and like/dislike?

ETA-it’s on big sale, under $300. I am trying not to impulse buy, but it’s cute!


----------



## Kuschelnudde

Kansashalo said:


> Oh and it comes with a matching pouch too


I use it as a work bag and love it! Very functional and well designed. Quality is also alright except for the shoulder strap, they cheapened out on that one. Still, like the bag a lot.


----------



## Lee22

LvoemyLV said:


> View attachment 5640428
> 
> What are your thoughts on this bag? It is the mini.  Are MCM backpacks going out of style do you think? I have a stark studded small in black but barely use it since it’s a little too large for everyday for me.  I am typically a LV/Gucci girl but their backpack selection is limited.  I already have, and use frequently, the montsouris nm and the Gucci Disney small backpack but was looking for something at a lower price point for day to day use when I don’t want to bring a pricey backpack. This is a great price and the size would work for me. I don’t see MCM where I live and that’s what kind of drew me to it. Anybody have it and like/dislike?
> 
> ETA-it’s on big sale, under $300. I am trying not to impulse buy, but it’s cute!


I’m not into the MCM jacquard print but have not seen in person. Aside from the Liz totes I am in love with their genuine leather bags. For me I don’t see this one as a forever bag but I am also not into fads. I like what I like and wear what I like so if you think this one is for you - Go for it. Share some pictures if you do purchase.


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

Purseblog article on the brand and the tote style

https://www.purseblog.com/introducing/mcm-munchen/


----------



## LvoemyLV

Lee22 said:


> I’m not into the MCM jacquard print but have not seen in person. Aside from the Liz totes I am in love with their genuine leather bags. For me I don’t see this one as a forever bag but I am also not into fads. I like what I like and wear what I like so if you think this one is for you - Go for it. Share some pictures if you do purchase.


I did get it (finally!) and it’s actually very nice!! I’m happy with the quality and feel. I don’t have it with me at the moment, but will take pics soon.  It was definitely an amazing price for the bag and I am glad I purchased it.


----------



## LvoemyLV

LvoemyLV said:


> I did get it (finally!) and it’s actually very nice!! I’m happy with the quality and feel. I don’t have it with me at the moment, but will take pics soon.  It was definitely an amazing price for the bag and I am glad I purchased it.


Well, I think it’s going back.  Never once reached for it since it came and usually I want to use a new bag immediately.  I didn’t use my small stark backpack much and thought it was because it is too big for daily use, but just not feeling this one either.  I’m a backpack girl, so it’s not the shape.


----------



## Lee22

LvoemyLV said:


> Well, I think it’s going back.  Never once reached for it since it came and usually I want to use a new bag immediately.  I didn’t use my small stark backpack much and thought it was because it is too big for daily use, but just not feeling this one either.  I’m a backpack girl, so it’s not the shape.


Can you still share some pictures before you return?


----------



## LvoemyLV

Lee22 said:


> Can you still share some pictures before you return?


I do like the jacquard. It’s a nice quality bag and every time I pull it out of the box to look at it I worry I’ll regret returning it. It’s definitely different than my Gucci and LV backpacks too. 

I apologize for the poor quality.  (I’m not a fan of the iPhone 14 pro camera. I feel like the 11 pro i had took better pics ‍)


----------



## Lee22

Thanks suggest to hold a bit and leave on display before you decide unless there is a return policy restriction. 
I think I will go check out irl just to confirm my thoughts…


----------



## LvoemyLV

Lee22 said:


> Thanks suggest to hold a bit and leave on display before you decide unless there is a return policy restriction.
> I think I will go check out irl just to confirm my thoughts…


you peaked my interest lol… what are your thoughts?


----------



## Lee22

LvoemyLV said:


> you peaked my interest lol… what are your thoughts?


Haven’t had a chance to visit store yet to see in person…


----------



## PJovie

Hi everyone! I am new to the MCM brand. Could someone please help me ID this bag? I’m looking for the specific strap configuration. Also, I’m wondering if it comes in a large and a medium size. Thank you!


----------



## baghabitz34

PJovie said:


> Hi everyone! I am new to the MCM brand. Could someone please help me ID this bag? I’m looking for the specific strap configuration. Also, I’m wondering if it comes in a large and a medium size. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5677784


It’s the Klara hobo. It came in a large and medium, I think. There are two straps - a short shoulder & a long shoulder/crossbody strap.


----------



## PJovie

baghabitz34 said:


> It’s the Klara hobo. It came in a large and medium, I think. There are two straps - a short shoulder & a long shoulder/crossbody strap.


Thank youl!


----------

